# Premier League Prediction Contest 2016/17



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Back again for season #4 and I am here and ready to defend my crown :klopp2



Rules are simple for those who haven't played before:

If you predict the correct winner and correct scoreline (Including draws) - *3 Points*
If you predict the correct winner but wrong scoreline (Including draws) - *1 Point*
And if you predict the wrong winner and wrong scoreline - *0 Point*

Double points will also be up for grabs throughout the season for the big season matches (i.e. Manchester Derby, North London Derby, Manchester United/Liverpool, key relegation and title matches etc...)

Also introducing a*new rule this year.* while the game will still be predominantly based on he Premier league I will also include and offer *triple points* for any major European match happening during the weekend (i.e El Clásico, Milan derby, Dortmund/Bayern etc...)

From August through to December a certain points barrier will be set. All you gotta do is reach that barrier and your safe for another month. If you fail to reach this you'll be eliminated.

September Barrier (Week 6) :*30 Points* 
October Barrier (Week 10) : *55 Points*
November Barrier (Week 13): *75 Points*
December Barrier (Week 19):* 110 Points*

Then from January onwards the game will switch up and the lowest few guys each month will be eliminated. (I'll break down exactly how closer to the time)

Good luck boys and may the best man win. 

*Previous Winners*
Season 1: Destiny
Season 2: Desecrated
Season 3: CGS 
​


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Gameweek 1*
Hull Vs Leicester
Burnley Vs Swansea
Crystal Palace Vs West Brom
Everton Vs Spurs
Middlesborough vs Stoke
Southampton Vs Watford
Manchester City Vs Sunderland
Bournemouth Vs Manchester United
Arsenal Vs Liverpool *Double Point*
Chelsea Vs West Ham
​


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

IN

Going to try something very risky though.

I will PM @CGS all of my predictions.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Andre with dat @DenAuston strategy


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*In to defend my extremely valued Top 4 trophy. :mj2*


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

in, hopefully won't crash out in January this year :hoganutd


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm in. Hoping to beat my personal best.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Hull 0-2 *Leicester*
Burnley 1-1 Swansea
*Crystal Palace* 1-0 West Brom
Everton 1-2 *Spurs*
Middlesborough 1-1 Stoke
*Southampton* 3-1 Watford
*Manchester City* 3-0 Sunderland
Bournemouth 0-2 *Manchester United*
Arsenal 1-3 *Liverpool* *Double Point*
*Chelsea* 2-1 West Ham


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

IN

Ready to defend my ugh...top 10 trophy? :quimby


Hull 0-2 Leicester
Burnley 1-1 Swansea
Crystal Palace 2-1 West Brom
Everton 2-2 Tottenham
Middlesbrough 1-1 Stoke
Southampton 1-0 Watford 
Manchester City 3-0 Sunderland
Bournemouth 0-2 Manchester United
Arsenal 1-1 Liverpool *double points*
Chelsea 3-2 West Ham


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Game week 1 -

Hull 0-2 Leicester
Burnley 2-1 Swansea
Crystal Palace 1-2 West Brom
Everton 2-2 Spurs
Middlesborough 1-1 Stoke
Southampton 3-1 Watford
Manchester City 3-2 Sunderland
Bournemouth 0-2 Manchester United
Arsenal 1-3 Liverpool *Double Point*
Chelsea 1-1 West Ham


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Even season champion checking in;

Hull 0-1 Leicester
Burnley 1-2 Swansea
Crystal Palace 0-0 West Brom
Everton 1-1 Spurs
Middlesborough 0-0 Stoke
Southampton 1-0 Watford
Manchester City 2-0 Sunderland
Bournemouth 1-2 Manchester United
Arsenal 2-1 Liverpool *Double Point*
Chelsea 2-0 West Ham


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Hull 0-1 Leicester
Burnley 0-2 Swansea
Crystal Palace 0-0 West Brom
Everton 1-2 Spurs
Middlesborough 0-0 Stoke
Southampton 1-0 Watford
Manchester City 2-0 Sunderland
Bournemouth 0-3 Manchester United
Arsenal 2-1 Liverpool *Double Point*
Chelsea 2-1 West Ham


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

_*Gameweek 1 Predictions*_

Hull City 0-2 *Leicester City*
Burnley 1-1 Swansea City
*Crystal Palace* 2-1 West Bromwich Albion
Everton 2-2 Tottenham Hotspur
Middlesborough 1-1 Stoke City
*Southampton* 3-1 Watford City
*Manchester City* 4-0 Sunderland
Bournemouth 1-3 *Manchester United*
Arsenal 1-1 Liverpool *Double Points*
*Chelsea* 3-1 West Ham United


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Hull City 1-2 Leicester City
Burnley 1-1 Swansea City
Crystal Palace 1-0 West Bromwich Albion
Everton 2-2 Tottenham Hotspur
Middlesborough 1-2 Stoke City
Southampton 2-0 Watford City
Manchester City 2-0 Sunderland
Bournemouth 0-2 Manchester United
Arsenal 2-1 Liverpool *Double Points*
Chelsea 3-1 West Ham United


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Hull City 0-2 Leicester City 
Burnley 2-2 Swansea 
Crystal Palace 2-0 West Bromwich Albion 
Everton 2-1 Tottenham Hotspur
Middlesborough 1-0 Stoke City 
Southampton 1-1 Watford 
Manchester City 1-1 Sunderland 
Bournemouth 0-2 Manchester United 
Arsenal 1-0 Liverpool *double point*
Chelsea 2-2 West Ham 


Sent from my ZTE Blade L3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Gameweek 1*
Hull 0 Vs 2 *Leicester*
*Burnley* 3 Vs 1 Swansea
*Crystal Palace* 2 Vs 0 West Brom
Everton 2 Vs 2 Spurs
Middlesborough 0 vs 1 *Stoke*
Southampton 1 Vs 1 Watford
*Manchester City* 3 Vs 1 Sunderland
Bournemouth 1 Vs 2 *Manchester United*
Arsenal 0 Vs 3 *Liverpool* *Double Point*
Chelsea 1 Vs 1 West Ham


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

I'm in.

Might as well...

Gameweek 1
Hull 0-2 Leicester 
Burnley 1-2 Swansea 
Crystal Palace 2-0 West Brom 
Everton 1-1 Spurs 
Middlesborough 1-3 Stoke 
Southampton 2-1 Watford 
Manchester City 3-1 Sunderland 
Bournemouth 0-2 Manchester United 
Arsenal 2-2 Liverpool *Double points*
Chelsea 1-0 West Ham


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)




----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Hull 0-1 Leicester
Burnley 1-0 Swansea
Crystal Palace 0-0 West Brom
Everton 1-2 Spurs
Middlesborough 2-0 Stoke
Southampton 1-0 Watford
Manchester City 3-0 Sunderland
Bournemouth 0-1 Manchester United
Arsenal 2-1 Liverpool *Double Point*
Chelsea 2-0 West Ham


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Gameweek 1*

Hull 0-3 Leicester
Burnley 1-0 Swansea
Crystal Palace 0-0 West Brom
Everton 1-1 Spurs
Middlesborough 1-1 Stoke
Southampton 1-0 Watford
Manchester City 3-0 Sunderland
Bournemouth 0-2 Manchester United
Arsenal 1-2 Liverpool **Double Point**
Chelsea 2-1 West Ham


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Hull 0-2 *Leicester*
Burnley 0-1 *Swansea*
*Crystal Palace* 2-0 West Brom
Everton 1-1 Spurs
Middlesborough 1-1 Stoke
*Southampton *1-0 Watford
*Manchester City *2-1 Sunderland
Bournemouth 0-2 *Manchester United*
Arsenal 1-2 *Liverpool* *Double Point*
Chelsea 1-1 West Ham


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Went out early last season, hopefully better this time...

*Gameweek 1*

Hull 0-*2 Leicester *
Burnley 1-*3 Swansea* 
*Crystal Palace 1-1 West Brom* 
Everton 1-*2 Spurs *
*Middlesborough 1-1 Stoke *
*Southampton 2*-0 Watford 
*Manchester City 3*-0 Sunderland 
Bournemouth 0-*2 Manchester United *
*Arsenal 2*-1 Liverpool *Double points*
*Chelsea 2-2 West Ham*


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

I'm up for this

gameweek 1

Hull 0-3 Leicester 
Burnley 1-1 Swansea 
Crystal Palace 1-1 West Brom 
Everton 1-1 Spurs 
Middlesborough 1-1 Stoke 
Southampton 3-1 Watford 
Manchester City 3-0 Sunderland 
Bournemouth 0-2 Manchester United 
Arsenal 1-2 Liverpool *Double points*
Chelsea 2-1 West Ham


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Hull 0-2 *Leicester*
Burnley 1-1 Swansea
*Crystal Palace* 2-1 West Brom
Everton 1-2 *Spurs*
Middlesborough 0-0 Stoke
*Southampton* 2-0 Watford
*Manchester City* 3-0 Sunderland
Bournemouth 0-3 *Manchester United*
Arsenal 1-1 Liverpool *Double Points*
*Chelsea* 1-0 West Ham


----------



## clinic79 (Dec 25, 2013)

I'm in. Let's do this!!! :lelbrock

Gameweek 1

Hull 1-1 Leicester
Burnley 0-1 *Swansea* 
Crystal Palace 0-1 *WBA*
*Everton* 2-1 Tottenham
Middlesborough 0-2 *Stoke*
*Southampton* 2-0 Watford
*Man City* 4-0 Sunderland
Bournemouth 0-1 *ManU*
*Arsenal* 2-1 Liverpool *double points*
Chelsea 2-2 West Ham


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

CGS said:


> Andre with dat @DenAuston strategy


Andre has to dramatically announce he's leaving WF and follow that with a 2 day hiatus before returning, for a completely authentic DenAuston strategy. :hesk2


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Poor old Denis :bosque


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

:lmao GOAT HAMS


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

My home planet needed me


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Hull 0-2 Leicester 
Burnley 1-3 Swansea 
Crystal Palace 2-1 West Brom 
Everton 1-1 Spurs 
Middlesborough 1-2 Stoke 
Southampton 2-0 Watford 
Manchester City 4-1 Sunderland 
Bournemouth 0-3 Manchester United 
Arsenal 1-1 Liverpool *Double points*
Chelsea 2-1 West Ham


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

Gameweek 1
Hull 0-2 Leicester
Burnley 1-0 Swansea
Crystal Palace 0-0 West Brom
Everton 3-2 Spurs
Middlesborough 1-1 Stoke
Southampton 3-0 Watford
Manchester City 2-0 Sunderland
Bournemouth 1-2 Manchester United
Arsenal 1-3 Liverpool *Double Point*
Chelsea 1-0 West Ham


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Hull 0-3 Leicester
Burnley 1-1 Swansea
Crystal Palace 2-1 West Brom
Everton 1-1 Spurs
Middlesborough 1-2 Stoke
Southampton 0-1 Watford
Manchester City 3-0 Sunderland
Bournemouth 1-2 Manchester United
Arsenal 2-2 Liverpool *Double points*
Chelsea 2-2 West Ham


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 1
Hull 0-2 *Leicester*
Burnley 1-1 Swansea
Crystal Palace 1-1 West Brom
*Everton* 2-1 Spurs
*Middlesborough* 2-1 Stoke
Southampton 2-2 Watford
*Manchester City* 2-0 Sunderland
Bournemouth 0-1 *Manchester United*
Arsenal 1-3 *Liverpool* _*Double Point*_
Chelsea 2-2 West Ham


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

AND AT LAST THE ONE EVERYBODY HAS BEEN WAITING FOR, THE MAN YOU ALL CAME TO SEE

ME

I HAVE MADE MY GLORIOUS RETURN TO PREDICTION CONTESTS :risingangle



> Hull 0-2 Leicester
> Burnley 1-3 Swansea
> Crystal Palace 2-2 West Brom
> Everton 1-1 Spurs
> ...


:armfold


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm in.

Hull 0-2 Leicester
Burnley 1-2 Swansea
Crystal Palace 1-0 West Brom
Everton 1-1 Spurs
Middlesborough 1-2 Stoke
Southampton 2-0 Watford
Manchester City 3-0 Sunderland
Bournemouth 0-2 Manchester United
Arsenal 2-1 Liverpool *Double Point*
Chelsea 1-1 West Ham


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Best to kick things off with the tried and trusted 2-1 until we get an idea of what the season is up to :hmm:

Hull 1-2 Leicester
Burnley 1-2 Swansea
Crystal Palace 2-1 West Brom
Everton 1-2 Spurs
Middlesborough 1-2 Stoke
Southampton 2-1 Watford
Manchester City 2-1 Sunderland
Bournemouth 1-2 Manchester United
Arsenal 2-1 Liverpool *Double points*
Chelsea 2-1 West Ham


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Hull 1-2 Leicester
Burnley 1-0 Swansea
Crystal Palace 2-0 West Brom
Everton 1-1 Spurs
Middlesborough 2-2 Stoke
Southampton 2-0 Watford
Manchester City 3-0 Sunderland
Bournemouth 1-2 Manchester United
Arsenal 0-2 Liverpool *Double Point*
Chelsea 0-0 West Ham


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Hull 0-2 *Leicester*
Burnley 1-2 *Swansea*
Crystal Palace 1-1 West Brom
Everton 1-1 Spurs
Middlesborough 1-2 *Stoke*
*Southampton *2-1 Watford
*Manchester City* 3-0 Sunderland
Bournemouth 0-1 *Manchester United*
Arsenal 1-1 Liverpool *Double Point*
*Chelsea *2-1 West Ham


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Hull 0-3 Leicester
Burnley 2-2 Swansea
Crystal Palace 1-0 West Brom
Everton 1-2 Spurs
Middlesborough 1-2 Stoke
Southampton 2-1 Watford
Manchester City 3-0 Sunderland
Bournemouth 0-2 Manchester United
Arsenal 1-3 Liverpool *Double Point*
Chelsea 2-0 West Ham


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Hull 0 Vs Leicester 2
Burnley 0 Vs Swansea 0
Crystal Palace 1 Vs West Brom 0
Everton 2 Vs Spurs 2
Middlesborough 1 vs Stoke 0
Southampton 1 Vs Watford 1
Manchester City 3 Vs Sunderland 1
Bournemouth 1 Vs Manchester United 2
Arsenal 2 Vs Liverpool 2
Chelsea 2 Vs West Ham 0


----------



## Oakesy (Apr 2, 2012)

Hull 0-2 Leicester
Burnley 1-0 Swansea
Crystal Palace 2-1 West Brom
Everton 1-1 Spurs
Middlesborough 1-0 Stoke
Southampton 3-1 Watford
Manchester City 2-0 Sunderland
Bournemouth 1-3 Manchester United
Arsenal 2-2 Liverpool *Double Point*
Chelsea 3-2 West Ham


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Hull 2-2 Leicester
Burnley 1-2 Swansea
Crystal Palace 3-0 West Brom
Everton 1-2 Spurs
Middlesborough 1-1 Stoke
Southampton 3-0 Watford
Manchester City 3-1 Sunderland
Bournemouth 1-1 Manchester United
Arsenal 1-2 Liverpool *Double Point*
Chelsea 2-2 West Ham


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Hull 1-2 Leicester
Burnley 1-1 Swansea
Crystal Palace 2-0 West Brom
Everton 1-2 Spurs
Middlesborough 2-1 Stoke
Southampton 2-0 Watford
Manchester City 3-0 Sunderland
Bournemouth 2-1 Manchester United
Arsenal 1-1 Liverpool *Double Point*
Chelsea 2-1 West Ham


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Hull 0-3 *Leicester*
Burnley 1-1 Swansea
Crystal Palace 0-0 West Brom
Everton 1-1 Spurs
Middlesbrough 0-0 Stoke
*Southampton *1-0 Watford
*Manchester City* 3-0 Sunderland
Bournemouth 0-1 *Manchester United*
Arsenal 2-2 Liverpool *Double Point*
*Chelsea *2-1 West Ham


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

Burnley 0-1 *Swansea*
*Crystal Palace* 2-1 West Brom
Everton 1-1 Spurs
Middlesborough 0-1 *Stoke*
Southampton 1-1 Watford
*Manchester City *2-0 Sunderland
Bournemouth 0-2 *Manchester United*
Arsenal 1-2 *Liverpool* *Double Point*
*Chelsea* 2-1 West Ham


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Nobody predicted a Hull victory, lol.

_EDIT_: Shit shoulda just 1-1'd all the games.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

McNair ruined my prediction 

Sent from my ZTE Blade L3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Bournemouth 0-1 *Manchester United*
*Arsenal *2-1 Liverpool *Double Point*
*Chelsea *2-0 West Ham

Let me in for these last 3 matches of the round pls


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Green Light said:


> Bournemouth 1-4 Manchester United


:damnyou


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Gameweek 1*

Fanjawi	16

CGS	15

Vader	13

BigDaveBatista	13

DenAuston	10

Andre	9
The Monster	9
Mr. Jay-LK	9
Renegade	9
Green Light	9
Seabs	9

Desecrated	8
clinic79	8
Unorthodox	8
Curry	8
Destiny	8
Demon Hunter	8

DeeGuy	7
TAR	7
TheyDon'tWantNone!	7
Kiz	7
Vince's Massive Bulge	7

TheFreeMan	6
Phantomdreamer	6
Oakesy	6

Jaxx	5
Even Flow	5
Joel	5
Rowdy Yates	5

Foreshadowed	4
Pummy	4
Punkhead	4
Irish Jet	4

Dell	3

Lawls	2


And with that my history making 27 weeks run at the top (yes i fucking checked this :side has come to an end :mj2. :damnyou @Fanjawi


Anyway no one got points on Hull beating Leicester but despite that it was a pretty good opening week all around. That @Andre strategy showing dividends early on. 

Also how long until you start copying @seabs again @Green Light :brodgers 

I also should have put this in the opening post (and i'll update it with this fact) but for those who have never play this before you are allowed to predict right up until the kick off of a match. So if you miss the deadline for the midday Saturday match you can still predict for rest of the gameweek, or if you forgot to do it saturday you can still predict the Sunday & Monday games. 

Also a good note for those who have never played before I have been known to make the odd mistake or too (Fucking Andre, Seabs & Woolcock for never letting me live it down :mj2) so if you want to double check your scores to make sure there are no mistakes then feel free. 

One last note for those who love to predict at the last minute remember that *Friday night premier league football* has begun so there will be a few games happening on Friday night so make sure you get your predictions in before then.

*Gameweek 2* 
Manchester United Vs Southampton 
Stoke Vs Manchester City
Bunley Vs Liverpool
Spurs Vs Crystal Palace
Swansea vs Hull 
Watford vs Chelsea
West Brom Vs Everton
Leicester Vs Arsenal 
Sunderland Vs Middlesborough
West Ham Vs Bournemouth​


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

Gameweek 2 

Manchester United 2-0Southampton 
Stoke 1-2 Manchester City
Burnley 0-3 Liverpool 
Spurs 3-0 Crystal Palace
Swansea 2-0 Hull 
Watford 1-4 Chelsea
West Brom 1-1 Everton
Leicester 2-2 Arsenal 
Sunderland 1-1 Middlesborough
West Ham 1-0 Bournemouth


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

CGS said:


> *Gameweek 1*
> 
> Fanjawi	16
> 
> ...


'the odd mistake or too'

TOO

:banderas:banderas:banderas:banderas:banderas:banderas:banderas:banderas


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Manchester United 4-1 Southampton 
Stoke City 2-1 Manchester City 
Burnley 1-2 Liverpool 
Spurs 3-1 Crystal Palace 
Swansea 1-1 Hull 
Watford 0-0 Chelsea 
West Brom 1-2 Everton
Leicester 1-1 Arsenal 
Sunderland 2-1 Middlesborough
West Ham 2-1 Bournemouth 

Sent from my ZTE Blade L3 using Tapatalk


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Andre said:


> 'the odd mistake or too'
> 
> TOO
> 
> :banderas:banderas:banderas:banderas:banderas:banderas:banderas:banderas


:mj2


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

CGS said:


> And with that my history making 27 weeks run at the top (yes i fucking checked this :side has come to an end :mj2. :damnyou @Fanjawi



:klopp6


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Game week 2 -

Manchester United 4-1 Southampton 
Stoke City 2-2 Manchester City 
Burnley 1-3 Liverpool 
Spurs 2-0 Crystal Palace 
Swansea 1-1 Hull 
Watford 0-0 Chelsea 
West Brom 1-2 Everton
Leicester 3-2 Arsenal 
Sunderland 0-1 Middlesborough
West Ham 2-1 Bournemouth


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Flanjawi killing the game :sodone


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

CGS said:


> *Gameweek 2*
> Manchester United Vs Southampton
> *Stoke* Vs Manchester City
> Bunley Vs *Stoke*
> ...


Stoke on double-duty :trips8

CGS forgetting to include the team he supports :trips8

*Manchester United* 2-1 Southampton 
Stoke 2-2 Manchester City
Bunley 0-3 *Liverpool*
*Spurs* 3-0 Crystal Palace
*Swansea* 2-0 Hull 
Watford 0-1 *Chelsea*
West Brom 0-0 Everton
Leicester 1-1 Arsenal 
Sunderland 1-1 Middlesborough
*West Ham* 2-0 Bournemouth


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Manchester United* 2-0 Southampton 
Stoke 1-1 Manchester City
Bunley 0-2 *Liverpool*
*Spurs* 2-0 Crystal Palace
Swansea 1-1 Hull 
Watford 0-1 *Chelsea*
West Brom 1-1 Everton
Leicester 1-2 *Arsenal *
Sunderland 1-2 *Middlesborough*
*West Ham* 2-0 Bournemouth


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Manchester United 2-0 Southampton
Stoke 0-2 Manchester City
Burnley 0-2 Liverpool
Spurs 2-0 Crystal Palace
Swansea 2-0 Hull
Watford 0-2 Chelsea
West Brom 0-1 Everton
Leicester 2-1 Arsenal
Sunderland 2-1 Middlesborough
West Ham 2-1 Bournemouth

lots of 2-0's....


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

I can't believe how badly I did there, I am embarrassed with that shit lol. 

Manchester United 3-1 Southampton
Stoke 0-1 Manchester City
Burnley 0-2 Liverpool
Spurs 4-0 Crystal Palace
Swansea 2-0 Hull
Watford 0-1 Chelsea
West Brom 0-2 Everton
Leicester 1-1 Arsenal
Sunderland 2-1 Middlesborough
West Ham 2-0 Bournemouth


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Manchester United 3-0 Southampton
Stoke 1-2 Manchester City
Burnley 1-3 Liverpool
Spurs 2-0 Crystal Palace
Swansea 1-0 Hull
Watford 0-2 Chelsea
West Brom 1-1 Everton
Leicester 2-3 Arsenal
Sunderland 1-1 Middlesborough
West Ham 3-1 Bournemouth


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

DenAuston said:


> Stoke on double-duty :trips8
> 
> CGS forgetting to include the team he supports :trips8
> 
> ...


Welp thats my *TWO* mistakes done for this week :mj2

Manchester United 2-1 Southampton 
Stoke 1-2 Manchester City
Bunley 0-2 Liverpool
Spurs 1-0 Crystal Palace
Swansea 1-1 Hull 
Watford 0-2 Chelsea
West Brom 1-1 Everton
Leicester 2-2 Arsenal 
Sunderland 1-0 Middlesborough
West Ham 2-1 Bournemouth


----------



## clinic79 (Dec 25, 2013)

Gameweek #2 

*ManU* 2-1 Southampton
Stoke 1-1 Man City
Burnley 0-1 *Liverpool*
*Tottenham* 2-1 Crystal Palace
Swansea 1-1 Hull
Watford 0-2 *Chelsea*
WBA 1-1 Everton
Leicester 1-2 *Arsenal*
*Sunderland* 1-0 Middlesborough
*West Ham* 2-1 Bournemouth


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Manchester United* 3-1 Southampton
Stoke 0-2 *Manchester City*
Burnley 0-3* Liverpool*
*Spurs* 2-0 Crystal Palace
*Swansea* 3-1 Hull
Watford 1-1 Chelsea
West Brom 2-2 Everton
*Leicester* 2-1 Arsenal
Sunderland 1-2 *Middlesborough*
*West Ham* 2-0 Bournemouth


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Manchester United 2-1 Southampton 
Stoke 1-1 Manchester City
Bunley 0-2 Liverpool
Spurs 2-1 Crystal Palace
Swansea 3-0 Hull 
Watford 1-4 Chelsea
West Brom 1-1 Everton
Leicester 2-1 Arsenal 
Sunderland 2-2 Middlesborough
West Ham 2-0 Bournemouth


----------



## Cappi (Dec 24, 2014)

Hey guys, can you just join a week late? If so..

*Manchester United* 2-1 Southampton
Stoke 1-1 Manchester City
Burnley 1-3 *Liverpool*
*Spurs* 2-0 Crystal Palace
Swansea 2-2 Hull
Watford 0-1 *Chelsea*
West Brom 1-2 *Everton*
Leicester 2-2 Arsenal
Sunderland 1-1 Middlesborough
*West Ham* 3-1 Bournemouth

If not, disregard this post.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Meh, I'm shit at this.

Manchester United 2-0 Southampton
Stoke 1-2 Manchester City
Burnley 1-3 Liverpool
Tottenham Hotspur 3-0 Crystal Palace
Swansea 2-0 Hull Tigers
Watford 0-2 Chelsea
West Bromich Albion 1-2 Everton
Leicester 1-2 Arsenal
Sunderland 1-1 Middlesborough 
West Ham 3-1 Bournemouth


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Same here, Dee. Same here. 6 points was more than I was expecting...


*Manchester United 2*-1 Southampton
Stoke 0-*3 Manchester City*
Burnley 1-*2 Liverpool*
*Tottenham Hotspur 2*-1 Crystal Palace
*Swansea 1-1 Hull*
Watford 0-*2 Chelsea*
West Bromich Albion 1-*2 Everton*
*Leicester 2-2 Arsenal*
*Sunderland 2*-1 Middlesborough 
*West Ham 3*-0 Bournemouth


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 2
*Manchester United* 2-0 Southampton
Stoke 0-3 *Manchester City*
Bunley 2-3 *Liverpool*
*Spurs* 2-0 Crystal Palace
*Swansea* 1-0 Hull
Watford 1-2 *Chelsea*
West Brom 1-1 Everton
Leicester 2-2 Arsenal
*Sunderland* 2-1 Middlesborough
*West Ham* 3-1 Bournemouth


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

Is it too late to join?


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Manchester United 3-0 Southampton
Stoke 1-1 Manchester City
Bunley 0-2 Liverpool
Spurs 1-0 Crystal Palace
Swansea 2-1 Hull
Watford 1-1 Chelsea
West Brom 1-2 Everton
Leicester 2-2 Arsenal
Sunderland 1-1 Middlesborough
West Ham 2-0 Bournemouth


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Buzzard Follower said:


> Is it too late to join?


Nope go for it.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

_*Gameweek 2*_

*Manchester United* 2-0 Southampton 
Stoke City 1-1 Manchester City
Burnley 0-3 *Liverpool*
*Tottenham Hotspur* 2-0 Crystal Palace
*Swansea City* 2-1 Hull City 
Watford 1-3 *Chelsea*
West Bromwich Albion 1-1 Everton
Leicester City 2-2 Arsenal 
Sunderland 0-1 *Middlesborough*
*West Ham United* 2-1 Bournemouth


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Manchester United 2-1 Southampton 
Stoke City 1-1 Manchester City
Burnley 0-4 Liverpool
Tottenham Hotspur 3-1 Crystal Palace
Swansea City 2-0 Hull City 
Watford 1-2 Chelsea
West Bromwich Albion 1-2 Everton
Leicester City 2-2 Arsenal 
Sunderland 1-1 Middlesborough
West Ham United 2-1 Bournemouth


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Manchester United 3- 1Southampton
Stoke 0-2Manchester City
Burnley 1-2 Liverpool
Spurs 3-0 Crystal Palace
Swansea 1-0 Hull
Watford 0-2 Chelsea
West Brom 0-0 Everton
Leicester 1-2 Arsenal
Sunderland 2-1 Middlesborough
West Ham 2-0 Bournemouth


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

*Manchester United* 2-1 Southampton
Stoke City 0-3 *Manchester City*
Burnley 0-3 *Liverpool*
*Tottenham Hotspur* 3-0 Crystal Palace
*Swansea City* 2-0 Hull City
Watford 0-2 *Chelsea*
West Bromwich Albion 1-2 *Everton*
Leicester City 1-2 *Arsenal*
Sunderland 1-1 Middlesborough
*West Ham United* 2-1 Bournemouth


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Manchester United 3 Vs Southampton 1
Stoke 1 Vs Manchester City 3
Burnley 0 Vs Liverpool 2
Spurs 2 Vs Crystal Palace 1
Swansea 1 vs Hull 1
Watford 1 vs Chelsea 2
West Brom 1 Vs Everton 2
Leicester 1 Vs Arsenal 1
Sunderland 1 Vs Middlesbrough 1
West Ham 3 Vs Bournemouth 0


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Manchester United 2-0 Southampton
Stoke City 0-1 Manchester City
Burnley 1-2 Liverpool
Tottenham Hotspur 2-0 Crystal Palace
Swansea City 3-1 Hull City
Watford 1-1 Chelsea
West Bromwich Albion 1-2 Everton
Leicester City 2-1 Arsenal
Sunderland 0-0 Middlesborough
West Ham United 3-0 Bournemouth


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

CGS said:


> Nope go for it.


Cheers.

Manchester United 2-1 Southampton
Stoke City 1-1 Manchester City
Burnley 2-4 Liverpool
Tottenham Hotspur 1-1 Crystal Palace
Swansea City 3-0 Hull City
Watford 0-3 Chelsea
West Bromwich Albion 0-1 Everton
Leicester City 0-4 Arsenal
Sunderland 1-2 Middlesborough
West Ham United 2-0 Bournemouth


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Manchester United 3-1 Southampton 
Stoke 0-2 Manchester City 
Burnley 0-3 Liverpool 
Spurs 2-0 Crystal Palace
Swansea 2-1 Hull 
Watford 1-1 Chelsea 
West Brom 2-2 Everton 
Leicester 2-2 Arsenal 
Sunderland 1-2 Middlesborough 
West Ham 2-0 Bournemouth


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

*Manchester United *2-0 Southampton
Stoke City 1-2 *Manchester City*
Burnley 1-2 *Liverpool*
*Tottenham* 1-0 Crystal Palace
Swansea City 1-1 Hull City
Watford 0-2 *Chlseea*
West Bromwich Albion 1-1 Everton
Leicester City 2-2 Arsenal
*Sunderland *1-0 Middlesborough
*West Ham United *2-0 Bournemouth


----------



## Bucky Barnes (Apr 23, 2014)

Is this something I can jump into, or did it require prior registration?


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

just make your predictions ^^^^, anyone can join

Manchester United 2-2 Southampton 
Stoke 0-3 Manchester City 
Burnley 2-3 Liverpool 
Spurs 3-0 Crystal Palace
Swansea 1-1 Hull 
Watford 2-1 Chelsea 
West Brom 1-2 Everton 
Leicester 0-2 Arsenal 
Sunderland 1-1 Middlesborough 
West Ham 1-2 Bournemouth


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

*Manchester United* 2-0 Southampton
Stoke City 0-2 *Manchester City*
Burnley 1-2 *Liverpool*
*Tottenham Hotspur* 2-0 Crystal Palace
Swansea City 2-2 Hull City
Watford 1-2 *Chelsea*
West Bromwich Albion 1-2 *Everton*
Leicester City 1-2* Arsenal*
Sunderland 1-1 Middlesborough
*West Ham United* 2-0 Bournemouth


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Manchester United 2-1 Southampton 
Stoke 0-3 Manchester City 
Burnley 1-3 Liverpool 
Spurs 2-0 Crystal Palace
Swansea 1-2 Hull 
Watford 1-3 Chelsea 
West Brom 1-1 Everton 
Leicester 1-1 Arsenal 
Sunderland 1-1 Middlesborough 
West Ham 2-1 Bournemouth


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Manchester United 2-0 Southampton
Stoke 1-2 Manchester City
Burnley 1-1 Liverpool
Spurs 2-1 Crystal Palace
Swansea 2-0 Hull
Watford 1-1 Chelsea
West Brom 0-0 Everton
Leicester 1-0 Arsenal
Sunderland 1-1 Middlesborough
West Ham 2-1 Bournemouth


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Stoke 1-2 *Manchester City*
Burnley 0-1 *Liverpool*
*Spurs *2-0 Crystal Palace
*Swansea *1-0 Hull
Watford 0-1 *Chelsea*
West Brom 0-0 Everton
Leicester 1-1 Arsenal
Sunderland 1-1 Middlesborough
*West Ham* 2-0 Bournemouth


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Fuck friday games

Stoke 1-2 Manchester City
Burnley 0-2 Liverpool
Spurs 2-0 Crystal Palace
Swansea 1-0 Hull
Watford 1-2 Chelsea
West Brom 0-2 Everton
Leicester 1-1 Arsenal
Sunderland 1-2 Middlesborough
West Ham 2-0 Bournemouth


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Stoke *0-1* Man City
Burnley *1-2* Liverpool
Tottenham *2-0* Crystal Palace
Swansea *2-1* Hull
Watford *2-2* Chelsea 
West Brom *0-2* Everton
Leicester *1-1* Arsenal 
Sunderland *1-1* Middlesborough 
West Ham *2-2* Bournemouth


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Lotta people got United/S'Ton right, I s'pose.


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

Stoke City 0-2 Manchester City
Burnley 0-2 Liverpool
Tottenham Hotspur 2-0 Crystal Palace
Swansea City 2-0 Hull City
Watford 0-2 Chelsea
West Bromwich Albion 1-2 Everton
Leicester City 1-1 Arsenal
Sunderland 1-0 Middlesborough
West Ham United 2-0 Bournemouth


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*Gameweek 3 Predictions

*Tottenham Hotspur 1-1 Liverpool
Watford 0-1 *Arsenal
Chelsea *3-1 Burnley
*Crystal Palace* 2-0 Bournemouth
Everton 0-0 Stoke City
*Leicester City* 1-0 Swansea City
*Southampton* 2-0 Sunderland
Hull City 2-3 *Manchester United
*West Bromwich Albion 0-1 *Middlesbrough*
*Manchester City* 3-0 West Ham United


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Tottenham Hotspur 2-2 Liverpool
Watford 1-2 Arsenal
Chelsea 3-0 Burnley
Crystal Palace 2-1 Bournemouth
Everton 2-0 Stoke City
Leicester City 1-0 Swansea City
Southampton 2-0 Sunderland
Hull City 1-3 Manchester United
West Bromwich Albion 1-1 Middlesbrough
Manchester City 2-1 West Ham United


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Tottenham Hotspur 2-1 Liverpool
Watford 0-1 Arsenal
Chelsea 3-0 Burnley
Crystal Palace 1-0 Bournemouth
Everton 2-0 Stoke City
Leicester City 1-0 Swansea City
Southampton 4-0 Sunderland
Hull City 0-1 Manchester United
West Bromwich Albion 1-1 Middlesbrough
Manchester City 2-0 West Ham United


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Tottenham Hotspur 2-0 Liverpool
Watford 1-2 Arsenal
Chelsea 1-0 Burnley
Crystal Palace 1-1 Bournemouth
Everton 3-1 Stoke City
Leicester City 3-1 Swansea City
Southampton 2-0 Sunderland
Hull City 0-3 Manchester United
West Bromwich Albion 1-2 Middlesbrough
Manchester City 2-1 West Ham United



Sent from my ZTE Blade L3 using Tapatalk


----------



## clinic79 (Dec 25, 2013)

Tottenham 1-1 Liverpool
Watford 0-3 Arsenal
Chelsea 2-0 Burnley
Crystal Palace 2-1 Bournemouth
Everton 1-2 Stoke
Leicester 0-1 Swansea
Southampton 1-1 Sunderland
Hull 1-3 ManU
WBA 1-1 Middlesborough
Man City 2-0 West Ham


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Tottenham Hotspur 1-2 Liverpool
Watford 1-3 Arsenal
Chelsea 2-0 Burnley
Crystal Palace 1-0 Bournemouth
Everton 1-1 Stoke City
Leicester City 2-0 Swansea City
Southampton 1-0 Sunderland
Hull City 2-1 Manchester United
West Bromwich Albion 1-1 Middlesbrough
Manchester City 3-0 West Ham United


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Tottenham 1-2 Liverpool 
Watford 0-2 Arsenal
Chelsea 2-0 Burnley
Crystal Palace 2-1 Bournemouth
Everton 2-1 Stoke City
Leicester City 2-1 Swansea 
Southampton 0-1 Sunderland
Hull City 0-3 Manchester United 
West Bromich Albion 0-0 Middlesbrough
Manchester City 2-0 West Ham United


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Gameweek 3 Predictions -

Tottenham Hotspur 1-1 Liverpool
Watford 0-1 Arsenal
Chelsea 3-1 Burnley
Crystal Palace 2-1 Bournemouth
Everton 2-0 Stoke City
Leicester City 1-0 Swansea City
Southampton 2-1 Sunderland
Hull City 0-3 Manchester United
West Bromwich Albion 0-1 Middlesbrough
Manchester City 2-2 West Ham United


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Tottenham Hotspur 1-2 Liverpool
Watford 2-1 Arsenal
Chelsea 3-0 Burnley
Crystal Palace 2-2 Bournemouth
Everton 2-2 Stoke City
Leicester City 3-1 Swansea City
Southampton 2-0 Sunderland
Hull City 1-0 Manchester United
West Bromwich Albion 2-1 Middlesbrough
Manchester City 3-1 West Ham United


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

isnt liverpool vs spurs a double pointer?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Tottenham Hotspur 1-1 Liverpool
Watford 0-1 Arsenal
Chelsea 2-0 Burnley
Crystal Palace 1-2 Bournemouth
Everton 1-1 Stoke City
Leicester City 1-0 Swansea City
Southampton 2-0 Sunderland
Hull City 0-2 Manchester United
West Bromwich Albion 0-1 Middlesbrough
Manchester City 2-1 West Ham United


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Tottenham Hotspur 3-2 Liverpool
Watford 1-2 Arsenal
Chelsea 3-1 Burnley
Crystal Palace 1-0 Bournemouth
Everton 1-2 Stoke City
Leicester City 1-0 Swansea City
Southampton 2-1 Sunderland
Hull City 2-1 Manchester United
West Bromwich Albion 1-0 Middlesbrough
Manchester City 2-1 West Ham United


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Tottenham Hotspur 2-3 Liverpool
Watford 1-3 Arsenal
Chelsea 2-1 Burnley
Crystal Palace 2-1 Bournemouth
Everton 2-1 Stoke City
Leicester City 1-1 Swansea City
Southampton 2-1 Sunderland
Hull City 1-2 Manchester United
West Bromwich Albion 1-2 Middlesbrough
Manchester City 4-1 West Ham United


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Tottenham Hotspur 2-2 Liverpool
Watford 0-2 Arsenal
Chelsea 3-1 Burnley
Crystal Palace 2-0 Bournemouth
Everton 2-1 Stoke City
Leicester City 1-1 Swansea City
Southampton 2-1 Sunderland
Hull City 0-3 Manchester United
West Bromwich Albion 1-1 Middlesbrough
Manchester City 2-1 West Ham United


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

BigDaveBatista said:


> isnt liverpool vs spurs a double pointer?


You'd think it would be a double pointer isn't it?


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

game week 3

Tottenham Hotspur 2-3 Liverpool *double points*
Watford 1-2 Arsenal
Chelsea 3-1 Burnley
Crystal Palace 1-1 Bournemouth
Everton 1-1 Stoke City
Leicester City 2-1 Swansea City
Southampton 4-1 Sunderland
Hull City 1-2 Manchester United
West Bromwich Albion 1-1 Middlesbrough
Manchester City 2-1 West Ham United


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

Mr. Jay-LK said:


> You'd think it would be a double pointer isn't it?


its a big game like ye


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Apologies for the delay, been super busy, shall get this done later 

and yes Spurs/Pool shall be double points


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

CGS said:


> Apologies for the delay, been super busy, shall get this done later
> 
> and yes Spurs/Pool shall be double points


thanks for clearing that up mate


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Missed the first two games of the season 


Tottenham Hotspur 1-2 Liverpool
Watford 1-1 Arsenal
Chelsea 2-1 Burnley
Crystal Palace 2-1 Bournemouth
Everton 2-1 Stoke City
Leicester City 2-1 Swansea City
Southampton 2-1 Sunderland
Hull City 1-2 Manchester United
West Bromwich Albion 1-1 Middlesbrough
Manchester City 3-1 West Ham United


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Gameweek 2 Results*

Fanjawi	12

Kiz	11
Curry	11

DeeGuy	10
TheFreeMan	10
Joel	10
Foreshadowed	10
Demon Hunter	10
BigDaveBatista	10

Punkhead	9
Even Flow	9
Destiny	9
Rugrat	9

Vader	8
CGS	8
Cappi	8
Mr. Jay-LK	8
Lawls	8
TAR	8
Phantomdreamer	8

The Monster	7
Dell	7
Jaxx	7
Buzzard Follower	7
Pummy	7

Desecrated	6

DenAuston	5
Rowdy Yates	5
TheyDon'tWantNone!	5
Vince's Massive Bulge	5
Seabs	5

clinic79	4
Renegade	4
Erik.	4

Andre	1



*Updated Table*
Fanjawi	28

CGS	23
BigDaveBatista	23

Vader	21

Curry	19

Demon Hunter	18
Kiz	18

Mr. Jay-LK	17
Destiny	17
DeeGuy	17

The Monster	16
TheFreeMan	16

DenAuston	15
TAR	15
Joel	15
Jaxx	15

Seabs	14
Desecrated	14
Phantomdreamer	14
Even Flow	14
Foreshadowed	14

Renegade	13
Punkhead	13

clinic79	12
Vince's Massive Bulge	12
TheyDon'tWantNone!	12
Pummy	11

Andre	10
Rowdy Yates	10
Dell	10
Lawls	10

Green Light	9

Unorthodox	8
Cappi	8

Buzzard Follower	7

Oakesy	6

Irish Jet	4
Erik.	4

Apologies again for the delay 

Freeman and DeeGuy bitching about being shit at the game and then both getting the third highest score of the week :klopp

Pretty much every lost points on Liverpool, typical old Liverpool :damnyou 

Anyway on to week 3 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ 

Tottenham Hotspur 1-2 Liverpool *Double Points*
Watford 0-1 *Arsenal*
*Chelsea* 2-0 Burnley
Crystal Palace 1-1 Bournemouth
Everton 1-1 Stoke City
*Leicester City* 1-0 Swansea City
Southampton 1-1 Sunderland
Hull City 1-2 *Manchester United*
West Bromwich Albion 0-1 *Middlesbrough*
*Manchester City* 2-1 West Ham United

​


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

CGS said:


> *Gameweek 2 Results*
> 
> Fanjawi	12
> 
> ...


you havent added my results for last week mate, mines the top response on page 6
got 10 points should be on 23 overall

big dave zoning in on top spot


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Tottenham Hotspur *2-1* Liverpool 
Watford *1-2* Arsenal
Chelsea *2-0* Burnley
Crystal Palace *1-1* Bournemouth
Everton *2-0 *Stoke City
Leicester City *2-0* Swansea City
Southampton *1-1 *Sunderland
Hull City *0-1 *Manchester United
West Bromwich Albion *1-1* Middlesbrough
Manchester City *2-0 *West Ham United


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

I was supposed to have 8 points from the first round, no? I messaged you about it and you agreed.

Also by my calculations I should have had 7 points from round two which would take my total to 15 points.

Just saying zil


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

CGS said:


> *Gameweek 2 Results*
> 
> Fanjawi12
> 
> ...



Sorry, but did you overlooked my post or something. I mean I don't see my name in it and pretty sure I don't have zero point.



Pummy said:


> Manchester United 4-1 Southampton
> Stoke City 2-1 Manchester City
> Burnley 1-2 Liverpool
> Spurs 3-1 Crystal Palace
> ...


I believe it's around 7 points. Maybe you should fix it or have some explanations.​


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Jaxx said:


> I was supposed to have 8 points from the first round, no? I messaged you about it and you agreed.
> 
> Also by my calculations I should have had 7 points from round two which would take my total to 15 points.
> 
> Just saying zil


:hmm: 

Was sure I updated that afterwards. Must have updated it mentally in my mind and then forgot to actually update the spreadsheet :lmao, my bad 

Apologies Pummy & BigDave as well I just accidentally missed both of yours (started recording from The Monster by accident) I'll update the table in a minute.

Edit

Changes Done


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Tottenham Hotspur 1-1 Liverpool *Double Points*
Watford 0-1 *Arsenal*
*Chelsea *2-0 Burnley
*Crystal Palace *1-0 Bournemouth
*Everton *2-0 Stoke City
*Leicester City* 1-0 Swansea City
*Southampton *1-0 Sunderland
Hull City 0-2 *Manchester United*
West Bromwich Albion 1-1 Middlesbrough
*Manchester City* 3-0 West Ham United


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Tottenham Hotspur 2-2 Liverpool *Double Points*
Watford 1-0 Arsenal
Chelsea 4-1 Burnley
Crystal Palace 2-1 Bournemouth
Everton 2-0 Stoke City
Leicester City 2-0 Swansea City
Southampton 2-1 Sunderland
Hull City 1-3 Manchester United
West Bromwich Albion 1-0 Middlesbrough
Manchester City 3-1 West Ham United


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Tottenham Hotspur* 2-1 Liverpool *Double Points*
Watford 0-2 *Arsenal*
*Chelsea* 3-1 Burnley
Crystal Palace 0-0 Bournemouth
*Everton* 2-1 Stoke City
*Leicester City* 2-1 Swansea City
*Southampton* 3-1 Sunderland
Hull City 2-4 *Manchester United*
West Bromwich Albion 1-1 Middlesbrough
*Manchester City* 2-0 West Ham United


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Tottenham Hotspur 1-3 *Liverpool* *Double Points*
Watford 0-2 *Arsenal*
*Chelsea* 2-0 Burnley
Crystal Palace 1-2 *Bournemouth*
Everton 1-1 Stoke City
*Leicester City* 1-0 Swansea City
*Southampton* 2-0 Sunderland
Hull City 0-3 *Manchester United*
West Bromwich Albion 1-1 Middlesbrough
*Manchester City* 3-1 West Ham United


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

CGS said:


> Freeman and DeeGuy bitching about being shit at the game and then both getting the third highest score of the week :klopp


:bjpenn

Not bad, not bad...

*Tottenham Hotspur 2-2 Liverpool* *Double Points*
Watford 0-*2 Arsenal*
*Chelsea 3*-0 Burnley
*Crystal Palace 1-1 Bournemouth*
*Everton 2*-1 Stoke City
*Leicester City 2*-0 Swansea City
*Southampton 2*-1 Sunderland
Hull City 0-*3 Manchester United*
West Bromwich Albion 1-*2 Middlesbrough*
*Manchester City 4*-1 West Ham United


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Tottenham Hotspur 1-2 Liverpool *Double Points*
Watford 1-1 Arsenal
Chelsea 2-0 Burnley
Crystal Palace 2-0 Bournemouth
Everton 2-1 Stoke City
Leicester City 1-0 Swansea City
Southampton 1-1 Sunderland
Hull City 0-2 Manchester United
West Bromwich Albion 1-1 Middlesbrough
Manchester City 3-0 West Ham United


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Tottenham Hotspur 3-1 Liverpool *Double Points*
Watford 1-2 Arsenal
Chelsea 2-0 Burnley
Crystal Palace 2-1 Bournemouth
Everton 1-1 Stoke City
Leicester City 2-0 Swansea City
Southampton 0-1 Sunderland
Hull City 1-2 Manchester United
West Bromwich Albion 1-1 Middlesbrough
Manchester City 3-1 West Ham United


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Tottenham 2-2 Liverpool *Double Points*
Watford 1-2 *Arsenal*
*Chelsea *3-0 Burnley
Crystal Palace 0-0 Bournemouth
*Everton *2-1 Stoke
*Leicester *2-0 Swansea
*Southampton *2-1 Sunderland
Hull 0-4 *Manchester United*
*West Brom* 1-0 Middlesbrough
*Manchester City* 3-1 West Ham


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 3
Tottenham Hotspur 2-2 Liverpool _*Double Points*_
Watford 0-2 *Arsenal*
*Chelsea* 2-1 Burnley
*Crystal Palace* 1-0 Bournemouth
*Everton* 3-1 Stoke City
*Leicester City* 1-0 Swansea City
Southampton 1-1 Sunderland
Hull City 1-3 *Manchester United*
West Bromwich Albion 0-0 Middlesbrough
*Manchester City* 4-0 West Ham United


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Tottenham Hotspur 1-1 Liverpool *Double Points*
Watford 1-3 Arsenal
Chelsea 2-0 Burnley
Crystal Palace 2-1 Bournemouth
Everton 2-0 Stoke City
Leicester City 1-0 Swansea City
Southampton 2-0 Sunderland
Hull City 0-3 Manchester United
West Bromwich Albion 1-1 Middlesbrough
Manchester City 4-0 West Ham United


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

*Tottenham *2-1 Liverpool *Double Points*
Watford 0-2 *Arsenal*
*Chelsea *3-1 Burnley
*Crystal Palace* 1-0 Bournemouth
*Everton *2-0 Stoke City
*Leicester City* 1-0 Swansea 
Southampton 1-1 Sunderland
Hull City 1-2 *Manchester United*
West Bromwich 1-1 Middlesbrough
*Manchester City *2-0 West Ham


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Tottenham 2-2 Liverpool *Double Points*
Watford 0-2 *Arsenal*
*Chelsea* 3-0 Burnley
*Crystal Palace* 1-0 Bournemouth
*Everton* 2-0 Stoke City
*Leicester City* 1-0 Swansea 
*Southampton* 3-0 Sunderland
Hull City 1-2 *Manchester United*
West Bromwich 1-1 Middlesbrough
*Manchester City* 2-0 West Ham


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Tottenham 3 Liverpool 1
Watford 1 Arsenal 2
Chelsea 3 Burnley 0
Crystal Palace 2 Bournemouth 0
Everton 2 Stoke 1
Leicester 2 Swansea 0
Southampton 2 Sunderland 0
Hull 0 Manchester United 2
West Brom 1 Middlesbrough 1
Manchester City 3 West Ham 1


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Tottenham 2-1 Liverpool *Double Points*
Watford 0-2 Arsenal
Chelsea 3-1 Burnley
Crystal Palace 1-0 Bournemouth
Everton 2-1 Stoke City
Leicester City 1-0 Swansea
Southampton 3-0 Sunderland
Hull City 1-2 Manchester United
West Bromwich 1-2 Middlesbrough
Manchester City 3-1 West Ham


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

Tottenham 1-2 *Liverpool* *Double Points*
Watford 0-2 *Arsenal*
*Chelsea* 3-0 Burnley
*Crystal Palace* 2-0 Bournemouth
*Everton* 1-0 Stoke City
*Leicester City* 2-1 Swansea
*Southampton *2-1 Sunderland
Hull City 0-2 *Manchester United*
West Bromwich 1-1 Middlesbrough
*Manchester City* 2-0 West Ham


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Mr. Jay-LK said:


> *Gameweek 3 Predictions
> 
> *Tottenham Hotspur 1-1 Liverpool


Fuck yes.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*checks what score I put down*

Spurs/Pool is no longer double points :side:


----------



## CM Punch (Dec 31, 2015)

Marching on, on, on!

Glory, glory Man Utd!


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

27 points overall and 10 for game-week 3 so far. Not a bad start.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Mr. Jay-LK said:


> 27 points overall and 10 for game-week 3 so far. Not a bad start.


*7 points thus far :side:


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

So close.

Should've entered that 1 I was looking to enter adjacent to West Ham's name.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

9 points, 32 after 3 weeks
solid start, wish i could say the same for the reds


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Gameweek 3 Results

Erik.	15
Rowdy Yates	15

Clinic79	14
Joel	14

Andre	13
seabs	13
Vader	13
Fanjawi	13

Mr. Jay-LK	11
Foreshadowed	11
DeeGuy	11
The Monster	11
TAR	11
BigDaveBatista	11
CGS	11
TheFreeMan	11
Lawls	11
Kiz	11

STALKER	10
Punkhead	10
Demon Hunter	10

Pummy	9
Desecrated	9
Even Flow	9

Dell	8
Jaxx	8
Renegade	8
DenAuston	8
TheyDon'tWantNone!	8
Curry	8

Destiny	7

Vince's Massive Bulge	6

Rugrat	4

*Updated Table*

Member	Total
Fanjawi	41

CGS	34
BigDaveBatista	34
Vader	34

Kiz	29
Joel	29

Demon Hunter	28
Mr. Jay-LK	28
DeeGuy	28

Curry	27
The Monster	27
TheFreeMan	27
Seabs	27

TAR	26
clinic79	26

Foreshadowed	25
Rowdy Yates	25

Destiny	24

DenAuston	23
Jaxx	23
Desecrated	23
Even Flow	23
Punkhead	23
Andre	23

Renegade	21
Lawls	21

TheyDon'tWantNone!	20
Pummy	20

Erik.	19

Vince's Massive Bulge	18
Dell	18

Phantomdreamer	14

Rugrat	13

STALKER	10

Green Light	9

Unorthodox	8
Cappi	8

Buzzard Follower	7

Oakesy	6

Irish Jet	4

Thank fuck for the shitty international break. Needed that extra time to do this 

Pretty damn great gameweek all around, one of the best i've seen to memory. 

Not to mention this has probably been the best all around start to the competition in terms of points on the board. Nothing like two seasons back when I had to lower the first round barrier because 3/4 of the competition were at risk of going out at the first hurdle :lmao 

Anyway woo at Myself, Fanjawi, Vader & Dave for before the first to make it through. Thanks for keeping the top spot warm for me Fanjawi, i've ready to take my rightful place back :klopp2

*Gameweek 4 *
Manchester United Vs Manchester City *Double Points*
Arsenal Vs Southampton
Bournemouth Vs West Brom
Burnley Vs Hull
Middlesborough Vs Crystal Palace
Stoke Vs Spurs
West Ham Vs Watford
Liverpool Vs Leicester
Swansea Vs Chelsea
Sunderland Vs Everton
​


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

Looks like its game on lads

Gameweek 4 

Manchester United 2-1 Manchester City *Double Points*
Arsenal 2-0 Southampton
Bournemouth 0-1 West Brom
Burnley 1-1 Hull
Middlesborough 2-1 Crystal Palace
Stoke 1-3 Spurs
West Ham 1-1 Watford
Liverpool 3-2 Leicester
Swansea 0-4 Chelsea
Sunderland 1-1 Everton


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Gameweek 4 

Manchester United 3-1 Manchester City *Double Points*
Arsenal 3-1 Southampton
Bournemouth 2-1 West Brom
Burnley 1-3 Hull
Middlesborough 2-0 Crystal Palace
Stoke 1-2 Spurs
West Ham 1-0 Watford
Liverpool 1-1 Leicester
Swansea 2-1 Chelsea
Sunderland 1-2 Everton


----------



## The5star_Kid (Mar 4, 2013)

Alright, the prince of football is joining in:

winners are in bold

Manchester United Vs *Manchester City* 1-2
*Arsenal* Vs Southampton 2-1
Bournemouth Vs West Brom 1-1
*Burnley* Vs Hull 2-0
*Middlesborough* Vs Crystal Palace 3-1
Stoke Vs *Spurs* 0-2
*West Ham* Vs Watford 1-0
*Liverpool *Vs Leicester 3-1
Swansea Vs *Chelsea* 0-2
Sunderland Vs Everton 1-1


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Gameweek 4 -

Manchester United 2-1 Manchester City *Double Points*
Arsenal 2-0 Southampton
Bournemouth 2-1 West Brom
Burnley 1-1 Hull
Middlesborough 2-1 Crystal Palace
Stoke 1-3 Spurs
West Ham 1-1 Watford
Liverpool 0-1 Leicester
Swansea 0-3 Chelsea
Sunderland 1-3 Everton


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Manchester United 1-0 Manchester City *Double Points*
Arsenal 2-0 Southampton
Bournemouth 1-0 West Brom
Burnley 1-0 Hull
Middlesborough 2-0 Crystal Palace
Stoke 0-2 Spurs
West Ham 1-0 Watford
Liverpool 1-0 Leicester
Swansea 0-2 Chelsea
Sunderland 0-1 Everton


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Manchester United *1-1* Manchester City **Double Points**
Arsenal *1-0* Southampton
Bournemouth *1-1* West Brom
Burnley *2-0* Hull
Middlesborough *2-1* Crystal Palace
Stoke *2-2* Spurs
West Ham *3-1* Watford
Liverpool *1-0* Leicester
Swansea *1-1* Chelsea
Sunderland *1-0* Everton


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Manchester United 1-1 Manchester City *double points*
Arsenal 3-1 Southampton 
Bournemouth 1-0 West Brom
Burnley 1-0 Hull 
Middlesbrough 2-2 Crystal Palace
Stoke 1-2 Tottenham 
West Ham 1-1 Watford 
Liverpool 3-3 Leicester 
Swansea 0-2 Chelsea
Sunderland 1-1 Everton

Best of luck to all the teams I have predicted to win :brodgers


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Manchester United 2-1 Manchester City *Double Points*
Arsenal 2-1 Southampton
Bournemouth 1-1 West Brom
Burnley 0-2 Hull
Middlesborough 1-1 Crystal Palace
Stoke 2-2 Spurs
West Ham 3-0 Watford
Liverpool 2-2 Leicester
Swansea 1-3 Chelsea
Sunderland 1-2 Everton


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Manchester United 1-2 Manchester City *Double Points*
Arsenal 2-0 Southampton
Bournemouth 0-1 West Brom
Burnley 1-1 Hull
Middlesborough 2-3 Crystal Palace
Stoke 2-1 Spurs
West Ham 4-1 Watford
Liverpool 3-1 Leicester
Swansea 0-2 Chelsea
Sunderland 2-2 Everton


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Manchester United *2-1* Manchester City **Double Points**
Arsenal *2-0* Southampton
Bournemouth *2-1* West Brom
Burnley *1-0* Hull
Middlesborough *1-1* Crystal Palace
Stoke *0-2* Spurs
West Ham *3-1* Watford
Liverpool *2-0* Leicester
Swansea *1-4* Chelsea
Sunderland *1-1* Everton


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Gameweek 4 
Manchester United 2 Vs Manchester City 1 *Double Points*
Arsenal 1 Vs Southampton 1
Bournemouth 2 Vs West Brom 0
Burnley 1 Vs Hull 0
Middlesborough 2 Vs Crystal Palace 2
Stoke 1 Vs Spurs 2
West Ham 2 Vs Watford 0
Liverpool 2 Vs Leicester 2
Swansea 1 Vs Chelsea 2
Sunderland 0 Vs Everton 1


----------



## clinic79 (Dec 25, 2013)

#4

ManU 1-1 Man City *double*
*Arsenal* 2-1 Southampton
Bournemouth 1-1 WBA
Burnley 0-2 *Hull*
*Middlesborough* 2-1 Crystal Palace
*Stoke* 2-1 Tottenham
West Ham 1-1 Watford
*Liverpool* 2-1 Leicester
Swansea 0-1 *Chelsea*
*Sunderland* 1-0 Everton


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Manchester United* 2-1 Manchester City *Double Points*
*Arsenal *2-0 Southampton
Bournemouth 0-1 *West Brom*
Burnley 1-1 Hull
*Middlesborough* 2-1 Crystal Palace
Stoke 0-3 *Spurs*
*West Ham* 2-1 Watford
Liverpool 2-2 Leicester
Swansea 0-2 *Chelsea*
Sunderland 1-2 *Everton*


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*Manchester United* 2-1 Manchester City *Double Points*
*Arsenal *2-0 Southampton
Bournemouth 1-1 West Bromwich Albion
Burnley 1-3 *Hull City*
Middlesborough 1-1 Crystal Palace
Stoke City 1-2* Tottenham Hotspur*
*West Ham* *United* 2-1 Watford
Liverpool 2-2 Leicester City
Swansea 0-2 *Chelsea*
Sunderland 0-1 *Everton*


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Manchester United 1-3 Manchester City *Double Points*
Arsenal 3-1 Southampton
Bournemouth 1-1 West Bromwich Albion
Burnley 2-0 Hull City
Middlesborough 3-1 Crystal Palace
Stoke City 0-1 Tottenham Hotspur
West Ham United 1-1 Watford
Liverpool 2-1 Leicester City
Swansea 1-2 Chelsea
Sunderland 1-2 Everton


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Manchester United 1-1 Manchester City *Double Points*
Arsenal 2-1 Southampton
Bournemouth 1-1 West Bromwich Albion
Burnley 0-1 Hull City
Middlesborough 1-1 Crystal Palace
Stoke City 0-1 Tottenham Hotspur
West Ham United 1-0 Watford
Liverpool 2-1 Leicester City
Swansea 0-2 Chelsea
Sunderland 1-2 Everton


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Manchester United* 2-1 Manchester City *Double Points*
*Arsenal* 2-0 Southampton
Bournemouth 1-1 West Bromwich Albion
*Burnley* 2-0 Hull City
*Middlesborough* 2-0 Crystal Palace
Stoke City 1-1 Tottenham Hotspur
*West Ham United* 1-0 Watford
*Liverpool* 3-1 Leicester City
Swansea 0-3 *Chelsea*
*Sunderland* 2-1 Everton


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Gameweek 4
Manchester United 2-2 Manchester City *Double Points* 
Arsenal 2-0 Southampton 
Bournemouth 0-1 West Brom 
Burnley 1-2 Hull 
Middlesborough 1-0 Crystal Palace 
Stoke 1-3 Spurs 
West Ham 2-1 Watford 
Liverpool 1-1 Leicester 
Swansea 0-3 Chelsea 
Sunderland 1-2 Everton


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Manchester United* 2-1 Manchester City *Double Points*
*Arsenal *2-0 Southampton
Bournemouth 0-1* West Bromwich Albion*
Burnley 0-0 Hull City
Middlesborough 1-1 Crystal Palace
Stoke City 1-2 *Tottenham Hotspur*
*West Ham United* 1-0 Watford
Liverpool 0-1 *Leicester City*
Swansea 0-1 *Chelsea*
Sunderland 1-1 Everton


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Manchester United 2-1 Manchester City *Double Points*
Arsenal 2-0 Southampton
Bournemouth 1-1 West Bromwich Albion
Burnley 1-0 Hull City
Middlesborough 1-1 Crystal Palace
Stoke City 1-2 Tottenham Hotspur
West Ham United 3-0 Watford
Liverpool 2-1 Leicester City
Swansea 0-2 Chelsea
Sunderland 1-2 Everton


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Manchester United 1-1 Manchester City *Double Points*
Arsenal 3-0 Southampton
Bournemouth 2-1 West Bromwich Albion
Burnley 2-0 Hull City
Middlesborough 2-2 Crystal Palace
Stoke City 1-1 Tottenham Hotspur
West Ham United 1-1 Watford
Liverpool 3-1 Leicester City
Swansea 0-2 Chelsea
Sunderland 0-2 Everton


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 4
Manchester United 1-1 Manchester City _*Double Points*_
*Arsenal* 3-1 Southampton
*Bournemouth* 2-0 West Brom
*Burnley* 2-1 Hull
Middlesborough 1-2 *Crystal Palace*
Stoke 1-3 *Spurs*
*West Ham* 2-0 Watford
Liverpool 2-2 Leicester
Swansea 0-2 *Chelsea*
*Sunderland* 1-0 Everton


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Shit, I almost forgot to do this.

Manchester United 2-1 Manchester City *Double Points*
Arsenal 3-0 Southampton
Bournemouth 1-1 West Bromwich Albion
Burnley 1-1 Hull City
Middlesborough 1-2 Crystal Palace
Stoke City 1-1 Tottenham Hotspur
West Ham United 1-0 Watford
Liverpool 2-1 Leicester City
Swansea 0-3 Chelsea
Sunderland 0-3 Everton


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Manchester United 1 Vs Manchester City 3 *Double Points*
Arsenal 2 Vs Southampton 0
Bournemouth 1 Vs West Brom 1
Burnley 0 Vs Hull 0
Middlesbrough 2 Vs Crystal Palace 1
Stoke 1 Vs Spurs 1
West Ham 2 Vs Watford 0
Liverpool 1 Vs Leicester 1
Swansea 0 Vs Chelsea 3
Sunderland 0 Vs Everton 2

one of these days cgs might spell middlesbrough correctly


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Manchester United 2-2 Manchester City *Double Points*
*Arsenal* 2-0 Southampton
Bournemouth 1-1 West Brom
*Burnley* 2-1 Hull City
Middlesbrough 1-1 Crystal Palace
Stoke 0-1 *Spurs*
*West Ham* 2-0 Watford
*Liverpool *2-1 Leicester
Swansea 1-3 *Chelsea*
Sunderland 0-2 *Everton*


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Manchester United 1-*3 Manchester City* *Double Points*
*Arsenal 2*-1 Southampton
Bournemouth 1-*2 West Brom*
*Burnley 1-1 Hull City*
Middlesbrough 0-*1 Crystal Palace*
Stoke 1-*2 Spurs*
*West Ham 2*-0 Watford
*Liverpool 1-1 Leicester*
Swansea 1-*3 Chelsea*
Sunderland 0-*3 Everton*


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

*Manchester United *1-0 Manchester City *Double Points*
*Arsenal *3-1 Southampton
Bournemouth 1-1 West Bromwich Albion
Burnley 0-1 *Hull City*
Middlesborough 1-2* Crystal Palace*
Stoke City 0-2 *Tottenham Hotspur*
*West Ham United* 2-0 Watford
*Liverpool* 2-0 Leicester City
Swansea 0-2 *Chelsea*
Sunderland 0-1* Everton*


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Utd 3-2 City*


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Manchester United 2-2 Manchester City *Double Points*
Arsenal 2-1 Southampton
Bournemouth 1-1 West Bromwich Albion
Burnley 1-0 Hull City
Middlesborough 2-1 Crystal Palace
Stoke City 1-2 Tottenham Hotspur
West Ham United 3-1 Watford
Liverpool 2-1 Leicester City
Swansea 0-2 Chelsea
Sunderland 1-2 Everton


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Arsenal *2-0 Southampton
Bournemouth 1-1 West Bromwich Albion
Burnley 0-0 Hull City
*Middlesbrough *1-0 Crystal Palace
Stoke City 0-1 *Tottenham Hotspur*
*West Ham United* 2-0 Watford
Liverpool 1-1 Leicester City
Swansea 0-2 *Chelsea*
Sunderland 0-2 *Everton*


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

The5star_Kid and Destiny got Utd/City right.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Liverpool 1-1 Leicester
Swansea 0-0 Chelsea
Sunderland 1-1 Everton

Ugh forgot to get these in


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Week lookin' shit so far.

Forgot that City while lacking Agüero, have the 12th man in Pep.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

I was just wondering, in the OP it is said that points will also be offered for major European matches. This week we'll have Derby D'Italia (Inter vs Juventus). Will we get make predictions for that match?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Gameweek 4 Results*​


> Destiny	12
> 
> The5star_kid	11
> 
> ...


*Updated Table*​


> Fanjawi	48
> 
> CGS	40
> BigDaveBatista	40
> ...


Pretty shitty week all around after some solid weeks. Virtually everyone lost points on Chelsea (lol) 



Kiz said:


> one of these days cgs might spell middlesbrough correctly














Punkhead said:


> I was just wondering, in the OP it is said that points will also be offered for major European matches. This week we'll have Derby D'Italia (Inter vs Juventus). Will we get make predictions for that match?


You are correct dear sir. That match shall be worth triple points 

Now on to the next gameweek. _*Remember Liverpool Vs Chelsea is a Friday game*_, so make sure you get that prediction in on time. 

*Gameweek 5*
Liverpool Vs Chelsea *Double Points* 
Hull Vs Arsenal
Leicester Vs Burnley 
Man City Vs Bournemouth 
West Brom Vs West Ham 
Everton Vs *MIDDLESBROUGH* :side: 
Watford Vs Manchester United
Crystal Palace VS stoke
Southampton Vs Swansea
Spurs Vs Sunderland 
Inter Vs Juventus *Triple Points*
​


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

*Gameweek 5*
Chelsea 1-1 Liverpool *Double Points* 
Hull 1-1 Arsenal
Leicester 2-0 Burnley 
Man City 3-1 Bournemouth 
West Brom 1-0 West Ham 
Everton 3-1 Middlesbrough 
Watford 0-2 Manchester United
Crystal Palace 2-1 stoke
Southampton 2-1 Swansea
Spurs 3-0 Sunderland 
Inter 2-2 Juventus *Triple Points*


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Chelsea *1-1 *Liverpool **Double Points* *
Hull *0-2* Arsenal
Leicester *2-1* Burnley 
Man City *3-1* Bournemouth 
West Brom *1-1* West Ham 
Everton *1-0* Middlesbrough
Watford *1-2* Manchester United
Crystal Palace *1-1* stoke
Southampton 1-01-0[/B] Swansea
Spurs *3-0* Sunderland 
Inter *1-1* Juventus **Triple Points**


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

It's Chelsea vs Liverpool, btw.

Don't listen to CGS.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Liverpool 2-3 *Chelsea* *Double Points* 
Hull 0-2 *Arsenal*
*Leicester* 2-1 Burnley 
*Man City* 5-0 Bournemouth 
West Brom 0-2 *West Ham *
Everton 1-1 MIDDLESBROUGH 
Watford 0-2 *Manchester United*
*Crystal Palace* 2-1 stoke
*Southampton* 3-0 Swansea
*Spurs* 2-0 Sunderland 
Inter 1-2 *Juventus* *Triple Points*

Seems very unfair on us normal people who don't watch/follow Poverty A


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

DA said:


> Seems very unfair on us normal people who don't watch/follow Poverty A


That's makes the assumption that people actually think in depth about their predictions and don't just make them off a whim.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Chelsea 1-3 Liverpool *Double Points* 
Hull 1-2 Arsenal
Leicester 1-1 Burnley 
Man City 5-0 Bournemouth 
West Brom 1-0 West Ham 
Everton 2-0 MIDDLESBROUGH 
Watford 1-3 Manchester United
Crystal Palace 1-2 stoke
Southampton 1-0 Swansea
Spurs 2-0 Sunderland 
Inter 1-3 Juventus *Triple Points*


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

CGS said:


> That's makes the assumption that people actually think in depth about their predictions and don't just make them off a whim.


How come your whim nearly always has you near the top of the table? :mj


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Poverty A had recentlier CL finalist than best league in the world....


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

DA said:


> How come your whim nearly always has you near the top of the table? :mj


Because I clearly have better judgement than some people :draper2


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Chelsea 1-1 Liverpool *Double Points* 
Hull 1-2 *Arsenal*
*Leicester *2-1 Burnley 
*Man City* 3-0 Bournemouth 
West Brom 1-1 West Ham 
*Everton* 2-1 MIDDLESBROUGH 
Watford 0-2 *Manchester United*
*Crystal Palace* 2-1 stoke
*Southampton *2-1 Swansea
*Spurs *3-0 Sunderland 
Inter 0-3 *Juventus **Triple Points*

Feel weird predicting your favorite team's loss for the first time. I really want to be wrong.


----------



## clinic79 (Dec 25, 2013)

#5

Chelsea 1-1 Liverpool *double*
Hull 0-2 *Arsenal*
*Leicester* 1-0 Burnley
*Man City* 3-1 Bournemouth
WBA 0-0 West Ham
*Everton* 1-0 Middlesborough
Crystal Palace 2-2 Stoke
Southampton 0-1 *Swansea*
*Tottenham* 4-1 Sunderland
Internazionale 0-1 *Juve* *triple*


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Gameweek 5
Liverpool 2 Vs Chelsea 1 *Double Points* 
Hull 1 Vs Arsenal 2
Leicester 2 Vs Burnley 0
Man City 3 Vs Bournemouth 1
West Brom 1 Vs West Ham 1
Everton 2 Vs MIDDLESBROUGH 1 
Watford 1 Vs Manchester United 2
Crystal Palace 2 VS stoke 1
Southampton 2 Vs Swansea 1
Spurs 3 Vs Sunderland 1
Inter 1 Vs Juventus 3 *Triple Points*


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Chelsea 1-1 Liverpool *Double Points* 
Hull 1-2 Arsenal
Leicester 2-0 Burnley 
Man City 2-0 Bournemouth 
West Brom 2-3 West Ham 
Everton 2-0 Middlesbrough 
Watford 1-2 Manchester United
Crystal Palace 1-1 stoke
Southampton 1-0 Swansea
Spurs 3-0 Sunderland 
Inter 1-1 Juventus *Triple Points*


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Chelsea 2-4 Liverpool **Double Points* *
Hull 1-3 Arsenal
Leicester 3-0 Burnley 
Man City 4-0 Bournemouth 
West Brom 1-1 West Ham 
Everton 2-0 Middlesbrough 
Watford 1-2 Manchester United
Crystal Palace 2-2 stoke
Southampton 2-1 Swansea
Spurs 3-1 Sunderland 
Inter 1-2 Juventus **Triple Points**


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

Gameweek 5
Chelsea 2-2 Liverpool *Double Points* 
Hull 1-2 Arsenal
Leicester 2-1 Burnley 
Man City 3-1 Bournemouth 
West Brom 1-1 West Ham 
Everton 2-1 Middlesbrough 
Watford 0-3 Manchester United
Crystal Palace 1-1 stoke
Southampton 2-1 Swansea
Spurs 2-0 Sunderland 
Inter 1-3 Juventus *Triple Points*


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Gameweek 5 -

Chelsea 1-2 Liverpool *Double Points* 
Hull 0-1 Arsenal
Leicester 2-1 Burnley 
Man City 3-1 Bournemouth 
West Brom 0-1 West Ham 
Everton 2-1 Middlesbrough 
Watford 1-3 Manchester United
Crystal Palace 2-1 stoke
Southampton 2-1 Swansea
Spurs 2-0 Sunderland 
Inter 1-3 Juventus *Triple Points*


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Chelsea 2-1 Liverpool
Hull 0-3 Arsenal
Leicester 2-1 Burnley
Man City 3-0 Bournemouth 
West Brom 0-1 West Ham
Everton 2-1 Middlesbrough
Watford 0-1 Manchester United 
Crystal Palace 1-2 Stoke
Southampton 2-1 Swansea 
Spurs 2-0 Sunderland 
Inter 0-2 Juventus


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Chelsea 2-1 Liverpool *Double Points* 
Hull 0-2 Arsenal
Leicester 2-1 Burnley 
Man City 4-0 Bournemouth 
West Brom 1-2 West Ham 
Everton 3-0 MIDDLESBROUGH 
Watford 1-2 Manchester United
Crystal Palace 2-2 stoke
Southampton 2-1 Swansea
Spurs 4-0 Sunderland 
Inter 1-2 Juventus *Triple Points*


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*Chelsea* 2-1 Liverpool *Double Points* 
Hull City 0-2 *Arsenal*
*Leicester City* 2-0 Burnley 
*Manchester City* 3-0 Bournemouth 
West Bromwich Albion 1-2 *West Ham United*
*Everton* 2-0 Middlesbrough
Watford 1-3 *Manchester United*
Crystal Palace 1-1 Stoke City
*Southampton* 2-0 Swansea City
*Tottenham Hotspur* 3-1 Sunderland 
Inter Milan 1-1 Juventus *Triple Points*


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Chelsea 2-1 Liverpool *Double Points* 
Hull 0-2 Arsenal
Leicester 2-0 Burnley 
Man City 4-0 Bournemouth 
West Brom 0-1 West Ham 
Everton 2-1 Middlesbrough 
Watford 1-3 Manchester United
Crystal Palace 1-1 Stoke
Southampton 2-1 Swansea
Spurs 2-0 Sunderland 
Inter 1-2 Juventus *Triple Points*


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Chelsea 1-0 Liverpool *Double Points* 
Hull City 0-2 Arsenal
Leicester City 2-1 Burnley 
Manchester City 3-0 Bournemouth 
West Bromwich Albion 1-1 West Ham United
Everton 2-0 Middlesbrough
Watford 0-1 Manchester United
Crystal Palace 0-2 Stoke City
Southampton 2-0 Swansea City
Tottenham Hotspur 2-0 Sunderland 
Inter Milan 1-2 Juventus *Triple Points*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Liverpool 1-1 Chelsea *Double Points* 
Hull 0-2 Arsenal
Leicester 2-0 Burnley 
Man City 2-1 Bournemouth 
West Brom 0-1 West Ham 
Everton 1-1 Middlesbrough
Watford 0-2 Manchester United
Crystal Palace 1-1 Stoke
Southampton 1-0 Swansea
Spurs 2-1 Sunderland 
Inter 0-1 Juventus *Triple Points*


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Chelsea 1-*2 Liverpool* *Double Points* 
Hull 1-*3 Arsenal*
*Leicester 2*-0 Burnley 
*Man City 4*-1 Bournemouth 
West Brom 1-*2 West Ham *
*Everton 2-2 Middlesbrough *
Watford 1-*2 Manchester United*
*Crystal Palace 1-1 Stoke*
*Southampton 2*-1 Swansea
*Spurs 2*-1 Sunderland 
Inter 0-*2 Juventus* *Triple Points*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 5
*Chelsea* 3-2 Liverpool _*Double Points*_
Hull 1-2 *Arsenal*
*Leicester* 2-0 Burnley
*Man City* 4-1 Bournemouth
West Brom 1-1 West Ham
*Everton* 2-0 Middlesbrough
Watford 1-2 *Manchester United*
Crystal Palace 3-1 *Stoke*
Southampton 2-2 Swansea
*Spurs* 1-0 Sunderland
Inter 0-2 *Juventus* _*Triple Points*_


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Chelsea 1-1 Liverpool *Double Points*
Hull 1-2 *Arsenal*
*Leicester* 2-1 Burnley
*Man City* 3-1 Bournemouth
West Brom 0-1 *West Ham*
Everton 1-1 Middlesbrough
Watford 1-2 *Manchester United*
*Crystal Palace* 1-0 Stoke
*Southampton *2-1 Swansea
*Spurs* 2-0 Sunderland
Inter 1-2 *Juventus **Triple Points*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

CHELSEA 2 - 2 LIVERPOOL
Hull City 0 - 2 ARSENAL
LEICESTER CITY 2 - 0 Burnley
MAN. CITY 4 - 1 Bournemouth
WEST BROM 1 - 1 WEST HAM
EVERTON 3 - 1 Middlesbrough
Watford 1 - 2 MAN. UNITED
CRYSTAL PALACE 1 - 1 STOKE CITY
SOUTHAMPTON 2 - 0 Swansea
TOTTENHAM 2 - 0 Sunderland
Inter 0 - 3 Juventus


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Liverpool 1-2 Chelsea *Double Points* 
Hull 0-3 Arsenal
Leicester 2-1 Burnley 
Man City 4-0 Bournemouth 
West Brom 1-1 West Ham 
Everton 2-1 MIDDLESBROUGH 
Watford 0-2 Manchester United
Crystal Palace 1-1 Stoke
Southampton 2-1 Swansea
Spurs 3-0 Sunderland 
Inter 2-3 Juventus *Triple Points*


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Chelsea 2-2 Liverpool *Double Points* 
Hull 0-2 Arsenal
Leicester 1-0 Burnley 
Man City 2-0 Bournemouth 
West Brom 0-0 West Ham 
Everton 3-1 Middlesbrough 
Watford 1-2 Manchester United
Crystal Palace 1-1 Stoke
Southampton 1-0 Swansea
Spurs 2-0 Sunderland 
Inter 0-1 Juventus *Triple Points*


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

Chelsea 1-2* Liverpool **Double Points* 
Hull 1-2 *Arsenal*
*Leicester *2-0 Burnley 
*Man City *3-0 Bournemouth 
West Brom 1-2 *West Ham *
*Everton* 2-1 Middlesbrough 
Watford 1-2* Manchester United*
*Crystal Palace* 2-1 Stoke
Southampton 1-2* Swansea*
*Spurs* 2-0 Sunderland 
Inter 1-2 *Juventus* *Triple Points*


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Chelsea 2-2 Liverpool *Double Points*
Hull 1-2 Arsenal
Leicester 3-0 Burnley
Man City 3-0 Bournemouth
West Brom 1-2 West Ham
Everton 2-1 Middlesbrough
Watford 0-1 Manchester United
Crystal Palace 1-1 Stoke
Southampton 1-1 Swansea
Spurs 2-0 Sunderland
Inter 0-3 Juventus *Triple Points*


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Chelsea 1-0 Liverpool *Double Points*
Hull 1-1 Arsenal
Leicester 2-0 Burnley
Man City 6-1 Bournemouth
West Brom 2-1 West Ham
Everton 1-0 Middlesbrough
Watford 1-3 Manchester United
Crystal Palace 2-0 Stoke
Southampton 1-0 Swansea
Spurs 2-0 Sunderland
Inter 1-2 Juventus *Triple Points*


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Wait. PREMIER LEAGUE prediction contest and Inter/Juve is 1) on here and 2) worth more points than anything else *

Chelsea 1-1 Liverpool *Double Points*
Hull 0-1 *Arsenal*
*Leicester* 2-0 Burnley
*Man City* 4-0 Bournemouth
West Brom 0-1 *West Ham*
*Everton *2-0 Middlesbrough
Watford 0-2 *Manchester United*
Crystal Palace 0-0 Stoke
*Southampton *1-0 Swansea
*Spurs *3-0 Sunderland
Inter 0-1 *Juventus **Triple Points*


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Chelsea 1-2 Liverpool *Double Points* (I'm in no way late for this and should definitely get those 6 points :side
Hull 0-1 Arsenal
Leicester 2-0 Burnley
Man City 4-1 Bournemouth
West Brom 0-1 West Ham
Everton 2-1 Middlesbrough
Watford 0-3 Manchester United
Crystal Palace 1-1 Stoke
Southampton 2-0 Swansea
Spurs 2-1 Sunderland
Inter 0-1 Juventus *Triple Points*


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

seabs said:


> *Wait. PREMIER LEAGUE prediction contest and Inter/Juve is 1) on here and 2) worth more points than anything else *


Yeah haha I find it a bit odd that a non-EPL match has triple points, it's a bit too much!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Been in the first post since day 1 and people moaning about it now? 










I threw it in as a twist and literally had it out there from day 1 if people had an issue with it someone should have just spoken up from the get go.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

I don't have a problem with it. I think it's a good twist tbh.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

It's a great add-on tbh. Spices things up.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

I like it as well. Makes it more interesting and fun.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

As long as the long awaited clash between Mumbai and New Delhi is a triple pointer, I'm all for it.


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

I think it's a really good idea to spice things up, just think 3 points for it is a bit too much


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Fanjawi said:


> I think it's a really good idea to spice things up, just think 3 points for it is a bit too much


Since, apparently, so many people here don't follow other leagues, it means that it is more difficult to correctly guess those games, so they're worth more points. All makes sense to me.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

DA said:


> Liverpool 2-3 *Chelsea* *Double Points*
> Hull 0-2 *Arsenal*
> *Leicester* 2-1 Burnley
> *Man City* 5-0 Bournemouth
> ...


Pretty sure I had this as Chelsea 2-3 Liverpool :kobe11

I sense FUCKERY


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Oh man I totally forgot about this :eagle

Am I still in?

Watford 1-2 *Manchester United*
Crystal Palace 1-1 stoke
*Southampton *1-0 Swansea
*Spurs *2-0 Sunderland
Inter 1-3 *Juventus **Triple Points*

Randomly including an Italian game :lbjwut :tripsscust


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Well, everyone who was moaning about the Italian game, not a single person predicted correctly and no one will get points for it. I was never happier to be wrong.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

This is one of those weeks where my secret experiment is going to make me look foolish.

0 points :bosque

There had best be a week that makes up for this based on the law of averages :armfold :quite


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Man Utd 1-3 Leicester
Bournemouth 0-3 Everton
Liverpool 1-1 Hull
Middlesbrough 2-1 Spurs
Stoke 0-1 West Brom
Sunderland 2-0 Crystal Palace
Swansea 1-4 Man City
Arsenal 3-1 Chelsea
West Ham 2-1 Southampton
Burnley 1-2 Watford


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Man Utd 2-1 Leicester
Bournemouth 0-3 Everton
Liverpool 1-1 Hull
Middlesbrough 2-2 Spurs
Stoke 0-2 West Brom
Sunderland 2-1 Crystal Palace
Swansea 1-3 Man City
Arsenal 1-1 Chelsea
West Ham 0-2 Southampton
Burnley 1-2 Watford


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Man Utd 2-1 Leicester
Bournemouth 0-2 Everton
Liverpool 3-0 Hull
Middlesbrough 1-2 Spurs
Stoke 1-2 West Brom
Sunderland 1-1 Crystal Palace
Swansea 1-3 Man City
Arsenal 1-1 Chelsea
West Ham 2-1 Southampton
Burnley 1-2 Watford


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Man Utd *1-0* Leicester
Bournemouth *1-1* Everton
Liverpool *2-0* Hull
Middlesbrough *1-1* Spurs
Stoke *1-1* West Brom
Sunderland *2-2* Crystal Palace
Swansea *1-2* Man City
Arsenal *2-2* Chelsea
West Ham *0-1* Southampton
Burnley *0-0* Watford


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*Man United* 2-1 Leicester City
Bournemouth 1-2 *Everton*
*Liverpool* 3-0 Hull City
Middlesbrough 0-1 *Tottenham Hotspur*
Stoke City 1-1 West Bromwich Albion
Sunderland 1-2 *Crystal Palace*
Swansea City 0-4 *Man City*
Arsenal 2-2 Chelsea
West Ham United 1-1 Southampton
Burnley FC 1-3 *Watford*


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Man Utd 2-1 Leicester
Bournemouth 1-2 Everton
Liverpool 2-0 Hull
Middlesbrough 1-1 Spurs
Stoke 1-1 West Brom
Sunderland 2-1Crystal Palace
Swansea 1-1 Man City
Arsenal 2-1 Chelsea
West Ham 0-0 Southampton
Burnley 2-2 Watford


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Man United 3-1 Leicester City
Bournemouth 1-3 Everton
Liverpool 4-0 Hull City
Middlesbrough 0-2 Tottenham Hotspur
Stoke City 1-1 West Bromwich Albion
Sunderland 1-1 Crystal Palace
Swansea City 1-3 Man City
Arsenal 3-2 Chelsea
West Ham United 1-2 Southampton
Burnley FC 0-2 Watford


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

I am so shit as this, everything going wrong. This is why I stopped doing fantasy league it was making me hate watching football :lol: especially when a guy in my team would skin 5 players then cross but it would brush another players arse and he would get the assist or something.

Here we go

Man Utd 2-1 Leicester
Bournemouth 0-1 Everton
Liverpool 2-0 Hull
Middlesbrough 0-1 Spurs
Stoke 1-1 West Brom
Sunderland 0-1 Crystal Palace
Swansea 0-3 Man City
Arsenal 2-0 Chelsea
West Ham 1-1 Southampton
Burnley 0-2 Watford


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Game week 6 -

Man Utd 1-0 Leicester
Bournemouth 2-2 Everton
Liverpool 1-1 Hull
Middlesbrough 1-1 Spurs
Stoke 0-1 West Brom
Sunderland 0-2 Crystal Palace
Swansea 1-3 Man City
Arsenal 1-1 Chelsea
West Ham 2-2 Southampton
Burnley 1-2 Watford


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

Game week 6 -

Man Utd 2-2 Leicester
Bournemouth 1-2 Everton
Liverpool 3-1 Hull
Middlesbrough 1-2 Spurs
Stoke 0-1 West Brom
Sunderland 1-1 Crystal Palace
Swansea 0-3 Man City
Arsenal 1-1 Chelsea (double points)
West Ham 2-3 Southampton
Burnley 1-1 Watford

had a poor week last week need to get back on track


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Man United 2-0 Leicester 
Bournemouth 1-3 Everton
Liverpool 3-0 Hull
Middlesbrough 1-1 Tottenham
Stoke 1-0 West Brom
Sunderland 1-2 Crystal Palace
Swansea 1-3 Man City
Arsenal 2-1 Chelsea
West Ham 2-0 Southampton
Burnley 2-2 Watford


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Any double pointers?

Surely Arsenal V Chelsea is

Man United 2-1 Leicester 
Bournemouth 1-1 Everton
Liverpool 5-0 Hull
Middlesbrough 1-2 Tottenham
Stoke 1-0 West Brom
Sunderland 1-2 Crystal Palace
Swansea 1-3 Man City
Arsenal 1-1 Chelsea
West Ham 1-2 Southampton
Burnley 1-2 Watford


----------



## clinic79 (Dec 25, 2013)

#6 

*ManU* 1-0 Leicester
Bournemouth 2-2 Everton
*Liverpool* 2-0 Hull
Middlesbrough 0-1 *Tottenham*
*Stoke* 3-1 WBA
*Sunderland* 1-0 Crystal Palace
Swansea 1-1 Man City
Arsenal 1-1 Chelsea
West Ham 0-1 *Southampton*
Burnley 0-0 Watford


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Get two double pointers in there. United Leicester too.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Man United 1-2 *Leicester* 
Bournemouth 1-2 *Everton*
*Liverpool* 4-0 Hull
Middlesbrough 1-1 Tottenham
Stoke 1-2 *West Brom*
Sunderland 1-2 *Crystal Palace*
Swansea 2-2 Man City
*Arsenal* 2-1 Chelsea
West Ham 0-2 *Southampton*
Burnley 2-2 Watford


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Gameweek 5*​


> Renegade	14
> 
> STALKER	13
> The Monster	13
> ...


*Updated Table*​



> Fanjawi	60
> 
> TheFreeMan	48
> 
> ...


Apologies for the lateness 

Fanjawi already through the October barrier :mj2

For those yet to get to 30 points this week is your last chance so gogogo 

As for double points I feel I'm given away too many thus far :side:. Arsenal/Chelsea can have it. 

_ _ _ _ _ __ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

Man United 1-1 Leicester 
Bournemouth 0-2 Everton
Liverpool 2-0 Hull
Middlesbrough 0-1 Tottenham
Stoke 1-2 West Brom
Sunderland 0-1 Crystal Palace
Swansea 0-2 Man City
Arsenal 1-1 Chelsea
West Ham 1-1 Southampton
Burnley 0-2 Watford
​


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Man United 1-2 *Leicester*
Bournemouth 0-2 *Everton*
*Liverpool *2-1 Hull
Middlesbrough 1-2 *Tottenham*
Stoke 1-2 *West Brom*
Sunderland 1-2 *Crystal Palace*
Swansea 0-3 *Man City*
*Arsenal* 2-1 Chelsea
West Ham 1-1 Southampton
Burnley 1-2 *Watford*


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Man United 2-1 Leicester
Bournemouth 0-1 Everton
Liverpool 3-1 Hull
Middlesbrough 0-1 Tottenham
Stoke 1-1 West Brom
Sunderland 0-0 Crystal Palace
Swansea 0-2 Man City
Arsenal 2-1 Chelsea
West Ham 2-2 Southampton
Burnley 1-0 Watford


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Man United 2-1 Leicester
Bournemouth 0-2 Everton
Liverpool 2-1 Hull
Middlesbrough 1-2 Tottenham
Stoke 1-1 West Brom
Sunderland 0-1 Crystal Palace
Swansea 0-2 Man City
Arsenal 2-2 Chelsea
West Ham 2-2 Southampton
Burnley 1-0 Watford


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Man United* 2-1 Leicester
Bournemouth 0-2 *Everton*
*Liverpool *3-0 Hull
Middlesbrough 0-1 *Tottenham*
*Stoke *1-0 West Brom
Sunderland 0-0 Crystal Palace
Swansea 0-3 *Man City*
Arsenal 2-2 Chelsea
West Ham 1-2 *Southampton*
Burnley 0-0 Watford


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 6
*Man United* 1-0 Leicester
Bournemouth 0-2 *Everton*
*Liverpool* 3-1 Hull
Middlesbrough 1-1 Tottenham
Stoke 0-1 *West Brom*
*Sunderland* 2-1 Crystal Palace
Swansea 0-3 *Man City*
*Arsenal* 2-1 Chelsea
*West Ham* 2-0 Southampton
Burnley 2-2 Watford


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Man United 2-2 Leicester 
Bournemouth 0-2 Everton
Liverpool 2-0 Hull
Middlesbrough 0-2 Tottenham
Stoke 1-2 West Brom
Sunderland 0-1 Crystal Palace
Swansea 0-2 Man City
Arsenal 2-1 Chelsea
West Ham 1-1 Southampton
Burnley 0-1 Watford


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Man United 1-1 Leicester
Bournemouth 0-3 Everton
Liverpool 3-1 Hull
Middlesbrough 0-2 Tottenham
Stoke 1-1 West Brom
Sunderland 1-2 Crystal Palace
Swansea 0-3 Man City
Arsenal 1-1 Chelsea
West Ham 1-1 Southampton
Burnley 0-2 Watford


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Man United 2-2 Leicester
Bournemouth 1-3 Everton
Liverpool 2-0 Hull
Middlesbrough 0-1 Tottenham
Stoke 0-1 West Brom
Sunderland 1-2 Crystal Palace
Swansea 0-2 Man City
Arsenal 1-1 Chelsea
West Ham 2-2 Southampton
Burnley 0-0 Watford


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Green Light said:


> Oh man I totally forgot about this :eagle
> 
> Am I still in?
> 
> ...





> Renegade 14
> 
> STALKER 13
> The Monster 13
> ...


I see how it is :cmj2


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Man United 2-1 Leicester
Bournemouth 0-1 Everton
Liverpool 3-1 Hull
Middlesbrough 1-2 Tottenham
Stoke 1-1 West Brom
Sunderland 2-0 Crystal Palace
Swansea 0-3 Man City
Arsenal 1-1 Chelsea
West Ham 2-0 Southampton
Burnley 1-2 Watford


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Man United 1-*2 Leicester*
Bournemouth 0-*2 Everton*
*Liverpool 3*-1 Hull
Middlesbrough 1-*2 Tottenham*
*Stoke 1-1 West Brom*
Sunderland 0-*2 Crystal Palace*
Swansea 0-*4 Man City*
*Arsenal 2-2 Chelsea*
West Ham 1-*2 Southampton*
Burnley 0-*2 Watford*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Green Light said:


> I see how it is :cmj2


Legit didn't even scroll down that far :lmao

I'll update In a bit.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

MAN. UNITED 2 - 1 Leicester City
Bournemouth 1 - 3 EVERTON
LIVERPOOL 3 - 0 Hull City
Middlesbrough 1 - 2 TOTTENHAM
STOKE CITY 1 - 1 WEST BROM
SUNDERLAND 1 - 1 CRYSTAL PALACE
Swansea 0 - 3 MAN. CITY
ARSENAL 2 - 2 CHELSEA
WEST HAM 1 - 1 SOUTHAMPTON
Burnley 1 - 2 WATFORD


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Man United* 2-1 Leicester
Bournemouth 0-1 *Everton*
*Liverpool *2-0 Hull
Middlesbrough 0-1 *Tottenham*
Stoke 1-2 *West Brom*
Sunderland 1-1 Crystal Palace
Swansea 0-2 *Man City*
Arsenal 0-1 *Chelsea*
*West Ham* 2-1 Southampton
Burnley 0-0 Watford


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Man United 1-0 Leicester
Bournemouth 1-2 Everton
Liverpool 3-1 Hull
Middlesbrough 1-2 Tottenham
Stoke 1-0 West Brom
Sunderland 2-1 Crystal Palace
Swansea 1-3 Man City
Arsenal 2-1 Chelsea
West Ham 0-0 Southampton
Burnley 2-0 Watford


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

*Man United* 2-0 Leicester
Bournemouth 1-2 *Everton*
*Liverpool* 2-0 Hull
Middlesbrough 0-2 *Tottenham*
*Stoke* 2-1 West Brom
Sunderland 2-2 Crystal Palace
Swansea 1-3* Man City*
Arsenal 1-2 *Chelsea*
*West Ham* 2-1 Southampton
Burnley 1-1 Watford




Vader said:


> I know you're a mile in front, but this is supreme confidence.


I had to predict the Man United game first because I was away haha


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Fanjawi said:


> Man United 2-0 Leicester
> Bournemouth 1-2 Everton


I know you're a mile in front, but this is supreme confidence.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Swansea 0-4 Man City


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

If Stoke and Sunderland weren't total flops, I'd have been rolling in those points. Damnnn


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

Damn you Palace! I lost 3 points :c


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

8 points so far, not a bad gameweek. Glad with the United victory as well, stonking victory.

Hoping to secure the potential 9 points but that might be asking for too much.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

1 point so far :mj2


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Fanjawi said:


> *Man United* 2-0 Leicester
> Bournemouth 1-2 *Everton*
> *Liverpool* 2-0 Hull
> Middlesbrough 0-2 *Tottenham*
> ...



Was certain I said it in this thread but now can't find the post :hmm:, I know i've said it in previous years though, you can predict up until the kick off of any game but* DO NOT EDIT YOUR POSTS*, for all I know you could have predicted Leicester to win and then changed it so you can get a point.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Blatant disregard for the rules right there. You should ban him and give me his points to set an example ards


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

CGS said:


> Was certain I said it in this thread but now can't find the post :hmm:, I know i've said it in previous years though, you can predict up until the kick off of any game but* DO NOT EDIT YOUR POSTS*, for all I know you could have predicted Leicester to win and then changed it so you can get a point.


Shouldn't United/Leicester be double points?


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

CGS said:


> Was certain I said it in this thread but now can't find the post :hmm:, I know i've said it in previous years though, you can predict up until the kick off of any game but* DO NOT EDIT YOUR POSTS*, for all I know you could have predicted Leicester to win and then changed it so you can get a point.


Oh, I'm sorry, I did not realize that.. a mod can check my original post if you guys wanna be sure, but I seriously wouldn't change the scores, I just thought that editing the post would be better than post the rest of the scores in another post. But yeah, my original post got quoted and you can see when I edited it, was before the games started.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Everton 2-1 Crystal Palace
Swansea 2-2 Liverpool
Hull 0-2 Chelsea
Sunderland 1-1 West Brom	
Watford 2-0 Bournemouth	
West Ham 1-0 Middlesbrough
Man Utd 3-1 Stoke	
Leicester 2-1 Southampton
Tottenham 2-2 Man City
Burnley 0-2 Arsenal


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Gameweek 6 Results*​


> Desecrated	13
> 
> Jaxx	12
> 
> ...


*Updated Table*​


> Fanjawi	66
> 
> TheFreeMan	57
> Vader	55
> ...


And we have our first round of eliminations. 

FYI to all I decided to just make Arsenal/Chelsea double points so I haven't just fucked up and scored everyone low :side: 

DAT STRATEGY WORKING FOR ANDRE!

Also a heads up to everyone. *Everton Vs Crystal Palace is on Friday*

*Gameweek 7*

Everton Vs Crystal Palace
Swansea Vs Liverpool 
Hull Vs Chelsea
Sunderland Vs West Brom
Watford Vs Bournemouth
West Ham Vs Middlesbrough
Manchester United Vs Stoke
Leicester Vs Southampton
Spurs Vs Manchester City *Double Points*
Burnley Vs Arsenal 
​


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Everton 3 Vs Crystal Palace 1
Swansea 1 Vs Liverpool 2
Hull 1 Vs Chelsea 2
Sunderland 0 Vs West Brom 2
Watford 1 Vs Bournemouth 0
West Ham 2 Vs Middlesbrough 2
Manchester United 3 Vs Stoke 1
Leicester 2 Vs Southampton 2
Spurs 1 Vs Manchester City 2 *Double Points*
Burnley 0 Vs Arsenal 2


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

You need to take 2 points of my total pal

I originally predicted Swansea 1-3 Man City but like a bellend changed it about a hour before kick off



Rowdy Yates said:


> Swansea 0-4 Man City


Added my points up and you have give me 3 for that game when it should be 1. So i got 8 points and not 10


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Everton *1-1* Crystal Palace
Swansea *1-2* Liverpool 
Hull *0-2* Chelsea
Sunderland *0-0* West Brom
Watford *1-0* Bournemouth
West Ham *1-2* Middlesbrough
Manchester United *2-1* Stoke
Leicester *1-1* Southampton
Spurs *2-1* Manchester City **Double Points**
Burnley *1-2* Arsenal


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Rowdy Yates said:


> You need to take 2 points of my total pal
> 
> I originally predicted Swansea 1-3 Man City but like a bellend changed it about a hour before kick off
> 
> ...


I think you are allowed to edit your predictions before the game begins. Only after the kick off you can't edit them. I may be wrong though.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

game week 7

need a strong week here to get me back in contention 

Everton 2 Vs Crystal Palace 1
Swansea 1 Vs Liverpool 4
Hull 1 Vs Chelsea 3
Sunderland 1 Vs West Brom 1
Watford 3 Vs Bournemouth 0
West Ham 1 Vs Middlesbrough 0
Manchester United 3 Vs Stoke 1
Leicester 3 Vs Southampton 2
Spurs 1 Vs Manchester City 2 *Double Points*
Burnley 0 Vs Arsenal 2

feels like a lack of draws


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I got 5 not 4. Wins for Utd/liverpool/spurs/city/southampton. 

:no:*


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Everton 3-1 Crystal Palace
Swansea 2-2 Liverpool 
Hull 1-2 Chelsea
Sunderland 0-0 West Brom
Watford 1-1 Bournemouth
West Ham 2-0 Middlesbrough
Manchester United 2-0 Stoke
Leicester 1-0 Southampton
Spurs 1-1 Manchester City *Double Points*
Burnley 0-2 Arsenal 

Fanjawi definitely predicted the first two scores early last week, evident by when I quoted his post. Rest of them added in afterwards.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Everton 2 Vs Crystal Palace 0
Swansea 2 Vs Liverpool 2
Hull 2 Vs Chelsea 2
Sunderland 0 Vs West Brom 0
Watford 1 Vs Bournemouth 1
West Ham 2 Vs Middlesbrough 0
Manchester United 2 Vs Stoke 0
Leicester 1 Vs Southampton 0
Spurs 2 Vs Manchester City 3 *Double Points*
Burnley 1 Vs Arsenal 2


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Everton 3-1 Crystal Palace
Swansea 2-3 Liverpool
Hull 1-2 Chelsea
Sunderland 1-0 West Brom
Watford 1-1 Bournemouth
West Ham 2-1 Middlesbrough
Manchester United 3-1 Stoke
Leicester 1-0 Southampton
Spurs 1-2 Manchester City *Double Points*
Burnley 0-2 Arsenal


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Everton 3-1 Crystal Palace
Swansea 2-3 Liverpool
Hull 0-2 Chelsea
Sunderland 2-1 West Brom
Watford 1-0 Bournemouth
West Ham 0-0 Middlesbrough
Manchester United 3-1 Stoke
Leicester 2-2 Southampton
Spurs 1-1 Manchester City *Double Points*
Burnley 0-4 Arsenal


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Everton 2-1 Crystal Palace
Swansea 1-3 Liverpool
Hull 0-2 Chelsea
Sunderland 2-1 West Brom
Watford 2- 0 Bournemouth
West Ham 0-1 Middlesbrough
Manchester United 3-0 Stoke
Leicester 2-1 Southampton
Spurs 1-2 Manchester City *Double Points*
Burnley 1-3 Arsenal


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Everton 1-0 Crystal Palace
Swansea 0-2 Liverpool
Hull 1-2 Chelsea
Sunderland 1-1 West Brom
Watford 1-1 Bournemouth
West Ham 2-0 Middlesbrough
Manchester United 2-1 Stoke
Leicester 1-0 Southampton
Spurs 2-2 Manchester City *Double Points*
Burnley 1-3 Arsenal


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Everton 2*-1 Crystal Palace
Swansea 0-*3 Liverpool*
*Hull 2-2 Chelsea*
*Sunderland 2*-1 West Brom
*Watford 1*-0 Bournemouth
*West Ham 1-1 Middlesbrough*
*Manchester United 2*-1 Stoke
*Leicester 2*-0 Southampton
Spurs 2-*3 Manchester City* *Double Points*
Burnley 1-*3 Arsenal*


----------



## clinic79 (Dec 25, 2013)

#7

*Everton* 3-2 Crystal Palace
Swansea 1-1 Liverpool
Hull 1-3 *Chelsea*
Sunderland 0-0 WBA
*Watford* 2-1 Bournemouth
*West Ham* 2-0 Middlesbrough
*ManU* 2-0 Stoke
Leicester 1-1 Southampton
*Tottenham* 2-1 Man City *double*
Burnley 0-2 *Arsenal*


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Everton 3-1 Crystal Palace
Swansea 2-2 Liverpool
Hull 1-1 Chelsea
Sunderland 1-1 West Brom
Watford 2-1 Bournemouth
West Ham 1-2 Middlesbrough
Manchester United 2-0 Stoke
Leicester 3-1 Southampton
Spurs 3-2 Manchester City *Double Points*
Burnley 0-2 Arsenal


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Everton* 2-1 Crystal Palace
Swansea 1-3 *Liverpool* 
Hull 0-1 *Chelsea*
Sunderland 0-1 *West Brom*
Watford 2-2 Bournemouth
West Ham 1-1 Middlesbrough
*Manchester United* 3-0 Stoke
*Leicester* 2-1 Southampton
*Spurs* 2-1 Manchester City *Double Points*
Burnley 0-2 *Arsenal*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Rowdy Yates said:


> You need to take 2 points of my total pal
> 
> I originally predicted Swansea 1-3 Man City but like a bellend changed it about a hour before kick off
> 
> ...


Cheers for the heads up, I saw the change but thought I gave you a point originally (I need to stop doing it while rushing :hmm




seabs said:


> *I got 5 not 4. Wins for Utd/liverpool/spurs/city/southampton.
> 
> :no:*


:draper2

Changed 

Given Fanjwai for the point for this week since I never fully clarified it but going forward yeah just don't edit your posts (and i promise to pay more attention to any changes you make :side 


Everton 0-1 Crystal Palace
Swansea 1-2 Liverpool 
Hull 0-2 Chelsea
Sunderland 1-1 West Brom
Watford 1-2 Bournemouth
West Ham 0-1 Middlesbrough
Manchester United 2-0 Stoke
Leicester 2-2 Southampton
Spurs 1-1 Manchester City *Double Points*
Burnley 0-2 Arsenal


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

EVERTON 2 - 1 Crystal Palace
Swansea 1 - 3 LIVERPOOL
Hull City 1 - 2 CHELSEA
SUNDERLAND 0 - 0 WEST BROM
WATFORD 1 - 1 BOURNEMOUTH
WEST HAM 2 - 1 Middlesbrough
MAN. UNITED 2 - 0 Stoke City
LEICESTER CITY 2 - 1 Southampton
TOTTENHAM 2 - 2 MAN. CITY
Burnley 0 - 2 ARSENAL


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Everton 1-1 Crystal Palace
Swansea 1-3 Liverpool 
Hull 1-2 Chelsea
Sunderland 2-1 West Brom
Watford 2-2 Bournemouth
West Ham 2-0 Middlesbrough
Manchester United 3-0 Stoke
Leicester 3-0 Southampton
Spurs 1-2 Manchester City *Double Points*
Burnley 0-3 Arsenal


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

@CGS I should have 7 points for last week not 4. Liverpool/Hull =1, Boro/Spurs = 1, Stoke/WBA = 3, Sunderland/Palace = 1 & Swansea/Man City = 1

Everton 2-0 Crystal Palace
Swansea 1-3 Liverpool
Hull 1-1 Chelsea
Sunderland 1-1 West Brom
Watford 2-1 Bournemouth
West Ham 0-1 Middlesbrough
Manchester United 2-1 Stoke
Leicester 1-0 Southampton
Spurs 2-2 Manchester City *Double Points*
Burnley 0-2 Arsenal


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Everton 3-1 Crystal Palace
Swansea 1-3 Liverpool
Hull 0-2 Chelsea
Sunderland 2-1 West Brom
Watford 2-2 Bournemouth 
West Ham 1-1 Middlesbrough
Manchester United 6-1 Stoke
Leicester 1-1 Southampton 
Spurs 1-2 Man City *double points*
Burnley 0-3 Arsenal


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Everton* 2-1 Crystal Palace
Swansea 0-3 *Liverpool*
Hull 1-3 *Chelsea*
Sunderland 1-2 *West Brom*
*Watford* 2-1 Bournemouth
West Ham 1-2 *Middlesbrough*
*Manchester United* 4-0 Stoke
Leicester 1-1 Southampton
Spurs 1-2 *Man City* *double points*
Burnley 2-3 *Arsenal*


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

Everton 2-1 Crystal Palace
Swansea 0-2 Liverpool
Hull 0-3 Chelsea
Sunderland 2-1 West Brom
Watford 1-1 Bournemouth 
West Ham 2-1 Middlesbrough
Manchester United 3-0 Stoke
Leicester 2-0 Southampton 
Spurs 1-2 Man City *double points*
Burnley 0-2 Arsenal


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Game week 7 -

Everton 2-1 Crystal Palace
Swansea 2-3 Liverpool 
Hull 0-1 Chelsea
Sunderland 1-1 West Brom
Watford 1-2 Bournemouth
West Ham 1-1 Middlesbrough
Manchester United 3-0 Stoke
Leicester 2-2 Southampton
Spurs 2-1 Manchester City *Double Points*
Burnley 1-3 Arsenal


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 7
*Everton* 3-0 Crystal Palace
Swansea 1-3 *Liverpool*
Hull 1-2 *Chelsea*
*Sunderland* 1-0 West Brom
Watford 1-1 Bournemouth
*West Ham* 2-1 Middlesbrough
*Manchester United* 3-0 Stoke
*Leicester* 2-1 Southampton
Spurs 3-3 Manchester City _*Double Points*_
Burnley 0-2 *Arsenal*


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Everton 2-1 Crystal Palace
Swansea 1-1 Liverpool 
Hull 1'2 Chelsea
Sunderland 0-1 West Brom
Watford 2-1 Bournemouth
West Ham 0-2 Middlesbrough
Manchester United 1-2 Stoke
Leicester 2-1 Southampton
Spurs 1-1 Manchester City *Double Points*
Burnley 1-3 Arsenal


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Everton 2-0 Crystal Palace
Swansea 0-3 Liverpool 
Hull 0-2 Chelsea
Sunderland 0-0 West Brom
Watford 1-0 Bournemouth
West Ham 1-0 Middlesbrough
Manchester United 3-0 Stoke
Leicester 1-0 Southampton
Spurs 1-3 Manchester City *Double Points*
Burnley 0-2 Arsenal


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Swansea 1-2 Liverpool 
Hull 1-1 Chelsea
Sunderland 1-1 West Brom
Watford 3-2 Bournemouth
West Ham 1-2 Middlesbrough
Manchester United 3-1 Stoke
Leicester 2-0 Southampton
Spurs 1-2 Manchester City *Double Points*
Burnley 0-3 Arsenal


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Swansea 0-2 *Liverpool* 
Hull City 0-1 *Chelsea*
Sunderland 1-1 West Brom
*Watford* 2-1 Bournemouth
*West Ham United* 2-1 Middlesbrough
*Manchester United* 3-1 Stoke
*Leicester City* 2-0 Southampton
Tottenham Hotspur 1-2 *Manchester City* *Double Points*
Burnley 0-3 *Arsenal*


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Chelsea 2-1 Leicester
Arsenal 2-1 Swansea
Bournemouth 1-0 Hull City
Manchester City 3-1 Everton
Stoke 2-0 Sunderland
West Brom 0-1 Spurs
Crystal Palace 2-2 West Ham
Middlesbrough 1-1 Watford
Southampton 2-1 Burnley
Liverpool 3-1 Manchester United
Napoli 1-2 Roma


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Gameweek 7 Results*​


> Erik.	14
> 
> DeeGuy	12
> The Monster	12
> ...



*Updated Table*​


> Fanjawi	70
> 
> The Monster	64
> 
> ...



Can someone knock Fanjwai off the top spot plz 

Also double check your scores if you wish, I actually did the calculations and the end of last week so I can't even remember it fully 

Anyway on to the next week! 

*Gameweek 8 *
Chelsea Vs Leicester
Arsenal Vs Swansea
Bournemouth Vs Hull
Manchester City Vs Everton
Stoke Vs Sunderland
West Brom Vs Spurs
Crystal Palace Vs West Ham
Middlesbrough Vs Watford
Southampton Vs Burnley 
Liverpool Vs Manchester United *Double Points* 
Napoli Vs Roma *Triple Points* 
​


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

@Jaxx Make sure you edit your predictions buddy


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

*Gameweek 8 *
Chelsea 2-1 Leicester
Arsenal 2-0 Swansea
Bournemouth 2-1 Hull
Manchester City 2-2 Everton
Stoke 2-1 Sunderland
West Brom 1-2 Spurs
Crystal Palace 3-1 West Ham
Middlesbrough 2-2 Watford
Southampton 2-0 Burnley 
Liverpool 1-2 Manchester United *Double Points* 
Napoli 2-0 Roma *Triple Points*


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I believe I actually got 15 points.


Chelsea *3-1* Leicester
Arsenal *2-0* Swansea
Bournemouth *1-0* Hull
Manchester City *2-1* Everton
Stoke *1-1* Sunderland
West Brom *1-1* Spurs
Crystal Palace *2-0* West Ham
Middlesbrough *1-1* Watford
Southampton *2-0* Burnley 
Liverpool *1-1* Manchester United **Double Points* *
Napoli *2-0* Roma **Triple Points* *


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Game week 8 -

Chelsea 2-2 Leicester
Arsenal 2-1 Swansea
Bournemouth 2-1 Hull
Manchester City 1-1 Everton
Stoke 1-0 Sunderland
West Brom 0-2 Spurs
Crystal Palace 3-2 West Ham
Middlesbrough 0-0 Watford
Southampton 3-1 Burnley 
Liverpool 0-1 Manchester United *Double Points* 
Napoli 1-2 Roma *Triple Points*


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Chelsea 3-1 Leicester 
Arsenal 4-0 Swansea 
Bournemouth 2-0 Hull
Manchester City 2-0 Everton
Stoke 1-1 Sunderland
West Brom 0-2 Spurs
Crystal Palace 1-2 West Ham
Middlesbrough 1-1 Watford 
Southampton 0-1 Burnley
Liverpool 1-0 Manchester United *double points*
Napoli 1-1 Roma *triple points*


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

CGS said:


> *Gameweek 7 Results*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should have given me 14 points for the last game week and 44 overall.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

Gameweek 8 

i havent half fell off the pace after a strong start 

Chelsea 2-1 Leicester
Arsenal 3-0 Swansea
Bournemouth 1-1 Hull
Manchester City 3-1 Everton
Stoke 2-1 Sunderland
West Brom 1-2 Spurs
Crystal Palace 3-0 West Ham
Middlesbrough 1-1 Watford
Southampton 2-0 Burnley 
Liverpool 3-1 Manchester United *Double Points* (please)
Napoli 3-1 Roma *Triple Points*


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Im fucked:mj2


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Jaxx said:


> Chelsea 2-1 Leicester
> Arsenal 2-1 Swansea
> Bournemouth 1-0 Hull City
> Manchester City 3-1 Everton
> ...


Edited my predictions, just added Napoli/Roma actually. Quoting it here.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Chelsea 2-1 Leicester
Arsenal 2-0 Swansea
Bournemouth 1-1 Hull
Manchester City 2-0 Everton
Stoke 1-0 Sunderland
West Brom 1-3 Spurs
Crystal Palace 2-2 West Ham
Middlesbrough 1-1 Watford
Southampton 2-0 Burnley 
Liverpool 2-1 Manchester United *Double Points* 
Napoli 2-1 Roma *Triple Points*


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Chelsea 2-2 Leicester
Arsenal 3-1 Swansea
Bournemouth 1-0 Hull
Manchester City 2-1 Everton
Stoke 1-1 Sunderland
West Brom 0-2 Spurs
Crystal Palace 2-1 West Ham
Middlesbrough 1-1 Watford
Southampton 2-0 Burnley 
Liverpool 1-2 Manchester United *Double Points* 
Napoli 2-3 Roma *Triple Points*


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Forgot to do it last time ffs

Chelsea 2-0 Leicester
Arsenal 2-0 Swansea
Bournemouth 1-0 Hull
Manchester City 2-1 Everton
Stoke 1-0 Sunderland
West Brom 0-2 Spurs
Crystal Palace 2-2 West Ham
Middlesbrough 2-1 Watford
Southampton 2-0 Burnley 
Liverpool 2-1 Manchester United *Double Points* 
Napoli 2-1 Roma *Triple Points*


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Gameweek 8 
Chelsea 1 Vs Leicester 2
Arsenal 2 Vs Swansea 0
Bournemouth 1 Vs Hull 1
Manchester City 3 Vs Everton 1
Stoke 2 Vs Sunderland 2
West Brom 0 Vs Spurs 2
Crystal Palace 2 Vs West Ham 1
Middlesbrough 2 Vs Watford 1
Southampton 2 Vs Burnley 0
Liverpool 3 Vs Manchester United 2 *Double Points* 
Napoli 2 Vs Roma 1 *Triple Points*


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

@CGS I have question. How do you consider which match is big european league? Neither Napoli nor Roma are relevent in europe. They most likely won't win scudetto this year too. And if I'm not mistaken Barca/Atletic already had a match too but not part of game prediction.


----------



## clinic79 (Dec 25, 2013)

#8

*Chelsea* 2-1 Leicester
*Arsenal* 3-0 Swansea
Bournemouth 1-1 Hull
*Man City* 2-1 Everton
*Stoke* 1-0 Sunderland
WBA 0-1 *Tottenham*
Crystal Palace 1-2 *West Ham*
Middlesborough 1-1 Watford
*Southampton* 2-0 Burnley
Liverpool 1-1 ManU *double*
Napoli 1-2 *AS Roma* *triple


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Pummy said:


> @CGS I have question. How do you consider which match is big european league? Neither Napoli nor Roma are relevent in europe. They most likely won't win scudetto this year too. And if I'm not mistaken Barca/Atletic already had a match too but not part of game prediction.


It will be a mixture of history/league standing. Early one I'll do it based on history/rivalry and as the season goes on and i'll base it more or table standings and such. It's essentially the same way I judge the prem games, Leicester got a bunch of double pointers towards the tail end of the season while obviously didn't get any until around Jan/Feb

I actually wanted to do Barca/Athletico as a triple pointer but decided against it since it was a Wednesday night kick off. Didnt' want to stick it with gameweek 6 since it would have been way to early to expect everyone's predictions and I originally didnt' want to put it in gameweek 5 to give myself a chance to not have to calculate stuff on Thursday/Friday (Which in hindsight was pretty stupid considering I post the updates on Thursday and Friday now anyway)

Gameweek 8 
Chelsea 1 Vs Leicester 1
Arsenal 2 Vs Swansea 0
Bournemouth 1 Vs Hull 0
Manchester City 2 Vs Everton 1
Stoke 2 Vs Sunderland 2
West Brom 0 Vs Spurs 2
Crystal Palace 1 Vs West Ham 1
Middlesbrough 1 Vs Watford 1
Southampton 1 Vs Burnley 0
Liverpool 2 Vs Manchester United 1 *Double Points* 
Napoli 2 Vs Roma 1 *Triple Points*


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Pummy said:


> @CGS I have question. How do you consider which match is big european league? Neither Napoli nor Roma are relevent in europe. They most likely won't win scudetto this year too. And if I'm not mistaken Barca/Atletic already had a match too but not part of game prediction.


To add to what CGS said, Napoli is relevant in both Europe and Italy, as it is currently Second in Serie A (likely contender for the trophy) and leading its group in Champions League. Plus, Napoli vs Roma is a derby (Derby del Sole) dating back to 1928, so it's not just a random match.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Chelsea 1-1 Leicester
*Arsenal *3-0 Swansea
*Bournemouth* 2-1 Hull
*Manchester City* 3-1 Everton
*Stoke* 1-0 Sunderland
West Brom 1-2 *Spurs*
*Crystal Palace* 4-2 West Ham
Middlesbrough 1-1 Watford
*Southampton *2-1 Burnley 
*Liverpool* 2-1 Manchester United *Double Points*
*Napoli *3-1 Roma *Triple Points*


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*If you wanted to add European fixtures then make them Champions League ones imo.*

*Chelsea *2-1 Leicester
*Arsenal *2-0 Swansea
*Bournemouth *1-0 Hull
*Manchester City* 3-1 Everton
*Stoke *1-0 Sunderland
West Brom 0-2 *Spurs*
Crystal Palace 1-1 West Ham
Middlesbrough 0-0 Watford
*Southampton *2-0 Burnley
Liverpool 2-2 Manchester United *Double Points*
*Napoli *2-1 Roma *Triple Points*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

@seabs Might consider that as the season goes on.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Chelsea 1-0 Leicester
Arsenal 3-0 Swansea
Bournemouth 2-1 Hull
Manchester City 2-1 Everton
Stoke 1-0 Sunderland
West Brom 0-1 Spurs
Crystal Palace 1-1 West Ham
Middlesbrough 1-1 Watford
Southampton 2-0 Burnley 
Liverpool 1-2 Manchester United *Double Points* 
Napoli 2-1 Roma *Triple Points*


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Chelsea 2-1 Leicester
Arsenal 2-0 Swansea
Bournemouth 1-1 Hull
Manchester City 2-1 Everton
Stoke 1-1 Sunderland
West Brom 0-2 Spurs
Crystal Palace 1-0 West Ham
Middlesbrough 1-2 Watford
Southampton 2-0 Burnley
Liverpool 0-1 Manchester United *Double Points*
Napoli 2-1 Roma *Triple Points*


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Chelsea 2-1 Leicester 
Arsenal 3-0 Swansea 
Bournemouth 2-0 Hull
Manchester City 3-1 Everton
Stoke 2-0 Sunderland
West Brom 1-2 Spurs
Crystal Palace 2-1 West Ham
Middlesbrough 1-1 Watford 
Southampton 3-1 Burnley
Liverpool 2-1 Manchester United *double points*
Napoli 2-1 Roma *triple points*


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Chelsea* 3-1 Leicester 
Arsenal 1-2 *Swansea *
*Bournemouth* 2-0 Hull
Manchester City 2-2 Everton
Stoke 0-0 Sunderland
West Brom 0-2 *Spurs*
*Crystal Palace* 2-1 West Ham
*Middlesbrough* 2-1 Watford 
*Southampton* 3-1 Burnley
*Liverpool* 4-1 Manchester United *double points*
Napoli 1-1 Roma *triple points*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 8
*Chelsea* 2-1 Leicester
*Arsenal* 3-0 Swansea
Bournemouth 1-1 Hull
*Manchester City* 3-1 Everton
Stoke 2-2 Sunderland
West Brom 0-1 *Spurs*
*Crystal Palace* 2-1 West Ham
Middlesbrough 1-2 *Watford*
*Southampton* 2-0 Burnley
Liverpool 1-1 Manchester United _*Double Points*_
*Napoli* 3-1 Roma _*Triple Points*_


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Chelsea 2-1 Leicester
Arsenal 2-0 Swansea
Bournemouth 1-0 Hull
Manchester City 3-1 Everton
Stoke 2-2 Sunderland
West Brom 0-1 Spurs
Crystal Palace 3-2 West Ham
Middlesbrough 1-2 Watford
Southampton 2-0 Burnley
Liverpool 2-1 Manchester United *Double Points*
Napoli 3-1 Roma *Triple Points*


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Chelsea 2*-1 Leicester
*Arsenal 3*-0 Swansea
*Bournemouth 1-1 Hull*
*Manchester City 4*-1 Everton
*Stoke 2*-1 Sunderland
West Brom 1-*2 Spurs*
*Crystal Palace 2-2 West Ham*
Middlesbrough 0-*1 Watford*
*Southampton 2*-0 Burnley
*Liverpool 2*-1 Manchester United *Double Points*
Napoli 1-*2 Roma* *Triple Points*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

CHELSEA 2 - 1 Leicester City
ARSENAL 3 - 1 Swansea
BOURNEMOUTH 1 - 1 HULL CITY
MAN. CITY 2 - 1 Everton
STOKE CITY 1 - 0 Sunderland
West Brom 1 - 3 TOTTENHAM
CRYSTAL PALACE 1 - 1 WEST HAM
MIDDLESBROUGH 1 - 1 WATFORD
SOUTHAMPTON 2 - 0 Burnley
LIVERPOOL 3 - 1 Man. United
NAPOLI 2 - 1 Roma


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*Chelsea* 2—Leicester City 1
*Arsenal* 2—Swansea City 0
Bournemouth 1—Hull City 1
*Manchester City* 3—Everton 1
Stoke City 1—*Sunderland* 2
West Bromwich Albion 0—*Tottenham Hotspur* 3
Crystal Palace 1—West Ham United 1
Middlesbrough 1—*Watford* 2
*Southampton* 1—Burnley 0
Liverpool 1—Manchester United 1 *Double Points* 
*Napoli* 2—Roma 1 *Triple Points*


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Chelsea 4-1 Leicester 
Arsenal 3-0 Swansea 
Bournemouth 3-0 Hull
Manchester City 3-1 Everton
Stoke 1-0 Sunderland
West Brom 2-1 Spurs
Crystal Palace 3-1 West Ham
Middlesbrough 2-3 Watford 
Southampton 2-1 Burnley
Liverpool 3-1 Manchester United *double points*
Napoli 2-1 Roma *triple points*


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Chelsea 2-1 Leicester
Arsenal 3-0 Swansea
Bournemouth 2-1 Hull
Manchester City 3-1 Everton
Stoke 1-1 Sunderland
West Brom 0-2 Spurs
Crystal Palace 1-1 West Ham
Middlesbrough 2-1 Watford
Southampton 2-0 Burnley
Liverpool 3-1 Manchester United *Double Points* (please)
Napoli 2-1 Roma *Triple Points*


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

Chelsea 2-0 Leicester
Arsenal 2-0 Swansea
Bournemouth 1-1 Hull
Manchester City 2-1 Everton
Stoke 1-0 Sunderland
West Brom 1-2 Spurs
Crystal Palace 2-2 West Ham
Middlesbrough 1-2 Watford
Southampton 2-1 Burnley 
Liverpool 2-1 Manchester United *Double Points* 
Napoli 2-1 Roma *Triple Points*


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

_*Change Napoli Roma to Napoli 1-2 Roma*_


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Arsenal 3-0 Swansea
Bournemouth 2-1 Hull
Manchester City 1-0 Everton
Stoke 1-0 Sunderland
West Brom 0-2 Spurs
Crystal Palace 2-1 West Ham
Middlesbrough 2-2 Watford
Southampton 2-1 Burnley 
Liverpool 2-0 Manchester United *Double Points* 
Napoli 1-1 Roma *Triple Points*


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

seabs said:


> _*Change Napoli Roma to Napoli 1-2 Roma*_


:yeahyeah


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Bournemouth 1-2 Tottenham
Arsenal 3-0 Middlesbrough	
Burnley 0-1 Everton	
Hull 1-1 Stoke	
Leicester 2-1 Crystal Palace	
Swansea 2-2 Watford
West Ham 2-0 Sunderland	
Liverpool 3-0 West Brom
Man City 2-1 Southampton
Chelsea 1-1 Man Utd


----------



## clinic79 (Dec 25, 2013)

#9 

Bournemouth 0-1 *Tottenham*
*Arsenal* 2-1 Middlesbrough
Burnley 0-0 Everton
Hull 1-2 *Stoke*
Leicester 1-1 Crystal Palace
*Swansea* 2-0 Watford
*West Ham* 1-0 Sunderland
*Liverpool* 2-0 WBA
*Man City* 4-0 Southampton
Chelsea 1-1 ManU


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Bournemouth 1-3 Tottenham
Arsenal 4-0 Middlesbrough	
Burnley 0-2 Everton	
Hull 1-1 Stoke	
Leicester 1-0 Crystal Palace	
Swansea 2-1 Watford
West Ham 2-1 Sunderland	
Liverpool 2-0 West Brom
Man City 3-1 Southampton
Chelsea 1-1 Man Utd


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Bournemouth 1-1 Tottenham
Arsenal 3-1 Middlesbrough
Burnley 1-1 Everton
Hull 1-2 Stoke
Leicester 1-0 Crystal Palace
Swansea 2-2 Watford
West Ham 3-0 Sunderland
Liverpool 2-1 West Brom
Man City 2-1 Southampton
Chelsea 0-1 Man Utd


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Bournemouth 1-2 Tottenham
Arsenal 3-0 Middlesbrough
Burnley 0-2 Everton 
Hull 1-2 Stoke
Leicester 1-1 Crystal Palace
Swansea 1-1 Watford
West Ham 5-2 Sunderland 
Liverpool 3-0 West Brom
Man City 2-0 Southampton
Chelsea 2-0 Manchester United


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Bournemouth 1-1 Tottenham
Arsenal 3-0 Middlesbrough
Burnley 0-2 Everton
Hull 1-2 Stoke
Leicester 1-0 Crystal Palace
Swansea 2-1 Watford
West Ham 1-0 Sunderland
Liverpool 3-1 West Brom
Man City 3-0 Southampton
Chelsea 1-1 Man Utd


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Bournemouth 1-3 Tottenham
Arsenal 3-1 Middlesbrough
Burnley 1-1 Everton 
Hull 1-1 Stoke
Leicester 2-1 Crystal Palace
Swansea 1-2 Watford
West Ham 2-0 Sunderland 
Liverpool 2-0 West Brom
Man City 4-1 Southampton
Chelsea 2-2 Manchester United


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Feels like I had much more time in last 2 seasons to actually do this...........shall be updated later when I get home. Chelsea/Man u double points btw

Bournemouth 1-2 Tottenham
Arsenal 2-0 Middlesbrough	
Burnley 0-2 Everton	
Hull 1-1 Stoke	
Leicester 1-0 Crystal Palace	
Swansea 1-1 Watford
West Ham 2-1 Sunderland	
Liverpool 2-1 West Brom
Man City 2-1 Southampton
Chelsea 0-1 Man Utd


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Bournemouth *1-3 *Tottenham
Arsenal *2-0* Middlesbrough	
Burnley *0-1* Everton	
Hull *1-1* Stoke	
Leicester *1-0* Crystal Palace	
Swansea *1-1* Watford
West Ham *2-0* Sunderland	
Liverpool *3-1* West Brom
Man City *3-1* Southampton
Chelsea *1-0* Man Utd **Double Points**


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Bournemouth 1-2 *Tottenham*
*Arsenal* 2-0 Middlesbrough
Burnley 0-2 *Everton *
Hull 1-1 Stoke
*Leicester *1-0 Crystal Palace
Swansea 0-2 *Watford*
*West Ham* 2-0 Sunderland 
*Liverpool* 3-1 West Brom
*Man City* 2-0 Southampton
*Chelsea* 2-1 Manchester United *double points*


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

CGS said:


> Feels like I had much more time in last 2 seasons to actually do this...........shall be updated later when I get home. Chelsea/Man u double points btw


But with a new leader at top of the table as of right now though, hopefully right?!.... :evil

Game week 9 -

Bournemouth 2-2 Tottenham
Arsenal 2-0 Middlesbrough	
Burnley 1-3 Everton	
Hull 0-1 Stoke	
Leicester 1-1 Crystal Palace	
Swansea 0-0 Watford
West Ham 2-1 Sunderland	
Liverpool 2-1 West Brom
Man City 1-1 Southampton
Chelsea 0-1 Man Utd *double points*


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

gameweek 9

Bournemouth 1-3 Tottenham
Arsenal 2-0 Middlesbrough	
Burnley 1-1 Everton	
Hull 1-2 Stoke	
Leicester 2-1 Crystal Palace	
Swansea 1-1 Watford
West Ham 2-0 Sunderland	
Liverpool 4-1 West Brom
Man City 2-1 Southampton
Chelsea 1-1 Man Utd double points


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Bournemouth 1-2 Tottenham
Arsenal 2-0 Middlesbrough	
Burnley 0-1 Everton	
Hull 1-1 Stoke	
Leicester 2-1 Crystal Palace	
Swansea 2-2 Watford
West Ham 2-0 Sunderland	
Liverpool 2-0 West Brom
Man City 2-1 Southampton
Chelsea 1-1 Man Utd


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Bournemouth 1-2 Tottenham
Arsenal 3-0 Middlesbrough	
Burnley 0-1 Everton	
Hull 1-1 Stoke	
Leicester 1-0 Crystal Palace	
Swansea 2-1 Watford
West Ham 2-0 Sunderland	
Liverpool 1-0 West Brom
Man City 1-0 Southampton
Chelsea 0-1 Man Utd *Double Points*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 9
Bournemouth 1-2 *Tottenham*
*Arsenal* 2-0 Middlesbrough
Burnley 1-2 *Everton*
Hull 2-2 Stoke
Leicester 2-2 Crystal Palace
*Swansea* 2-1 Watford
*West Ham* 4-0 Sunderland
*Liverpool* 3-1 West Brom
*Man City* 5-1 Southampton
*Chelsea* 2-1 Man Utd _Double Points_


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Bournemouth 2-1 Tottenham
Arsenal 3-0 Middlesbrough
Burnley 1-2 Everton
Hull 1-1 Stoke
Leicester 1-1 Crystal Palace
Swansea 0-2 Watford
West Ham 2-0 Sunderland
Liverpool 3-0 West Brom
Man City 2-1 Southampton
Chelsea 0-1 Man Utd *Double Points*


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Bournemouth 1-2 Tottenham
Arsenal 3-0 Middlesbrough
Burnley 0-2 Everton
Hull 1-1 Stoke
Leicester 1-0 Crystal Palace
Swansea 2-1 Watford
West Ham 2-1 Sunderland
Liverpool 1-0 West Brom
Man City 2-0 Southampton
Chelsea 2-1 Man Utd *Double Points*


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Bournemouth 1—1 Tottenham Hotspur
*Arsenal* 3—0 Middlesbrough 
Burnley 0—2 *Everton * 
Hull City 1—1 Stoke City 
Leicester City 1—1 Crystal Palace 
Swansea 1—1 Watford
*West Ham United* 2—0 Sunderland 
*Liverpool* 3—1 West Bromwich Albion
*Manchester City* 2—1 Southampton
Chelsea 1—1 Manchester United


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Bournemouth 0-2 *Tottenham*
*Arsenal* 2-0 Middlesbrough
Burnley 1-2 *Everton*
*Hull* 2-1 Stoke
Leicester 1-1 Crystal Palace
*Swansea* 2-1 Watford
*West Ham* 2-0 Sunderland
*Liverpool* 2-1 West Brom
Man City 1-1 Southampton
Chelsea 1-1 Man Utd *Double Points*


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Bournemouth 2-2 Tottenham
Arsenal 2-0 Middlesbrough
Burnley 1-2 Everton
Hull 1-1 Stoke
Leicester 1-1 Crystal Palace
Swansea 0-0 Watford
West Ham 2-1 Sunderland
Liverpool 2-1 West Brom
Man City 2-1 Southampton
Chelsea 0-1 Man Utd *Double Points*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Bournemouth 1 - 3 TOTTENHAM
ARSENAL 3 - 0 Middlesbrough
Burnley 1 - 2 EVERTON
HULL CITY 1 - 1 STOKE CITY
LEICESTER CITY 2 - 0 Crystal Palace
SWANSEA 1 - 1 WATFORD
WEST HAM 2 - 0 Sunderland
LIVERPOOL 3 - 0 West Brom
MAN. CITY 2 - 0 Southampton
CHELSEA 1 - 1 MAN. UNITED


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Bournemouth 1-*2 Tottenham*
*Arsenal 3*-0 Middlesbrough
Burnley 1-*2 Everton*
*Hull 1-1 Stoke*
*Leicester 2*-1 Crystal Palace
Swansea 0-*1 Watford*
*West Ham 2*-1 Sunderland
*Liverpool 3*-1 West Brom
*Man City 3*-0 Southampton
*Chelsea 2-2 Man Utd* *Double Points*


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Bournemouth 1-2 Tottenham
Arsenal 4-0 Middlesbrough
Burnley 0-3 Everton
Hull 1-2 Stoke
Leicester 2-2 Crystal Palace
Swansea 2-1 Watford
West Ham 3-0 Sunderland
Liverpool 1-1 West Brom
Man City 3-1 Southampton
Chelsea 3-1 Man Utd


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Bournemouth 1-1 Tottenham
Arsenal 4-0 Middlesbrough
Burnley 0-2 Everton
Hull 0-0 Stoke
Leicester 2-0 Crystal Palace
Swansea 1-0 Watford
West Ham 1-0 Sunderland
Liverpool 2-0 West Brom
Man City 3-1 Southampton
Chelsea 2-1 Man Utd *Double Points


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Bournemouth 0-2 *Tottenham*
*Arsenal *2-0 Middlesbrough
Burnley 0-1 *Everton*
Hull 0-0 Stoke
*Leicester *1-0 Crystal Palace
Swansea 1-1 Watford
*West Ham* 2-0 Sunderland
*Liverpool *4-0 West Brom
*Man City* 3-1 Southampton
Chelsea 0-1 *Man Utd*


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Arsenal 3-0 Middlesbrough
Burnley 2-1 Everton
Hull 1-0 Stoke
Leicester 1-2 Crystal Palace
Swansea 1-1 Watford
West Ham 2-0 Sunderland
Liverpool 3-0 West Brom
Man City 3-1 Southampton
Chelsea 1-1 Man Utd


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

Arsenal 3-0 Middlesbrough
Burnley 1-2 Everton
Hull 1-2 Stoke
Leicester 2-1 Crystal Palace
Swansea 2-2 Watford
West Ham 2-0 Sunderland
Liverpool 2-0 West Brom
Man City 3-1 Southampton
Chelsea 1-0 Man Utd *Double Points*


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Bournemouth :trips4 Tottenham
*Arsenal *4-1 Middlesbrough
Burnley 0-1 *Everton*
Hull 0-1 *Stoke*
*Leicester *1-0 Crystal Palace
*Swansea *2-1 Watford
*West Ham* 1-0 Sunderland
*Liverpool *3-1 West Brom
*Man City* 2-1 Southampton
Chelsea 0-0 Man Utd


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Gameweek 8 Results*​


> The Monster	12
> 
> Jaxx	10
> Clinic79	10
> ...


*Gameweek 9 Results*​


> The Monster	12
> 
> Pummy	8
> Demon Hunter	8
> ...


*Updated Table*​


> The Monster	88
> 
> Fanjawi	82
> 
> ...



HUGE shoutout to @Rowdy Yates who actually calcuated the week 8 scores for him. Much appreciated 

@Andre & @Erik. I double checked your scores for Week 7 but from what I can see I got both correct. You can double check with me again if you wish.

Also we seem to have a new leader at the top as Fanjawi's 8 week reign of terror at the top came to an end thanks to The Monster

Right near enough everyone is through to the next stage but for those few lagging behind you have one last week to reach *55 points*. Good luck! 

*Gameweek 10*
Sunderland Vs Arsenal
Manchester United Vs Burnley
Middlesbrough Vs Bournemouth
Spurs Vs Leicester
Watford Vs Hull
West Brom Vs Manchester City 
Crystal Palace Vs Liverpool
Everton Vs West Ham
Southampton Vs Chelsea
Stoke Vs Swansea

​


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Two Burnley matches


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Pummy said:


> Two Burnley matches


Both at 3pm. What a team :side:


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Sunderland *0-1* Arsenal
Manchester United *2-0* Burnley
Middlesbrough *2-1* Bournemouth
Spurs *2-1* Leicester
Watford *1-1* Hull
West Brom *0-2* Manchester City 
Crystal Palace *1-1* Liverpool
Everton *2-1* West Ham
Southampton *1-1* Chelsea
Stoke *1-0* Swansea


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Sunderland 0-3 Arsenal
Manchester United 2-1 Burnley
Middlesbrough 1-2 Bournemouth
Spurs 3-1 Leicester
Watford 2-0 Hull
West Brom 0-2 Manchester City 
Crystal Palace 1-3 Liverpool
Everton 1-1 West Ham
Southampton 2-2 Chelsea
Stoke 1-1 Swansea


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Sunderland 1-4 Arsenal
Manchester United 3-0 Burnley
Middlesbrough 2-0 Bournemouth
Spurs 2-1 Leicester
Watford 1-0 Hull
West Brom 0-2 Manchester City 
Crystal Palace 2-2 Liverpool
Everton 2-0 West Ham
Southampton 1-1 Chelsea
Stoke 1-2 Swansea


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Sunderland *0—4* *Arsenal*
*Manchester United* *3—0* Burnley
Middlesbrough *1—1* Bournemouth
*Tottenham Hotspur* *2—1* Leicester City
Watford *1—1* Hull City
West Bromwich Albion *0—3* *Manchester City* 
Crystal Palace *1—2* *Liverpool*
Everton *1—1* West Ham United
Southampton *1—1* Chelsea
*Stoke City* *1—0* Swansea City


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Gameweek 10
Sunderland 1 Vs Arsenal 2
Manchester United 2 Vs Burnley 1
Middlesbrough 1 Vs Bournemouth 3
Spurs 2 Vs Leicester 1 
Watford 2 Vs Hull 2
West Brom 1 Vs Manchester City 2 
Crystal Palace 2 Vs Liverpool 2
Everton 2 Vs West Ham 0
Southampton 1 Vs Chelsea 0
Stoke 2 Vs Swansea 1


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Sunderland 0-3 *Arsenal*
*Manchester United *1-0 Burnley
Middlesbrough 1-2 *Bournemouth*
*Spurs *2-1 Leicester
*Watford *1-0 Hull
West Brom 0-2 *Manchester City* 
Crystal Palace 1-2 *Liverpool*
Everton 1-1 West Ham
Southampton 0-1 *Chelsea*
Stoke 1-1 Swansea


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

*Matchday 10*

Sunderland 0-2 Arsenal
Manchester United 3-0 Burnley
Middlesbrough 1-1 Bournemouth
Spurs 2-0 Leicester
Watford 2-0 Hull
West Brom 1-1 Manchester City 
Crystal Palace 2-2 Liverpool
Everton 2-0 West Ham
Southampton 1-1 Chelsea
Stoke 2-0 Swansea


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Sunderland 1-3 Arsenal
Manchester United 2-0 Burnley
Middlesbrough 1-0 Bournemouth
Spurs 3-0 Leicester 
Watford 2-1 Hull
West Brom 0-2 Manchester City
Crystal Palace 0-3 Liverpool
Everton 1-1 West Ham
Southampton 1-2 Chelsea
Stoke 2-1 Swansea


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Game week 10 -

Sunderland 0-2 Arsenal
Manchester United 3-1 Burnley
Middlesbrough 1-1 Bournemouth
Spurs 3-1 Leicester
Watford 1-0 Hull
West Brom 1-1 Manchester City 
Crystal Palace 2-2 Liverpool
Everton 1-1 West Ham
Southampton 2-1 Chelsea
Stoke 1-0 Swansea


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Sunderland 0-3 Arsenal
Manchester United 3-0 Burnley
Middlesbrough 1-1 Bournemouth
Spurs 2-1 Leicester
Watford 1-0 Hull
West Brom 1-2 Manchester City 
Crystal Palace 1-2 Liverpool
Everton 1-0 West Ham
Southampton 1-1 Chelsea
Stoke 2-1 Swansea


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Sunderland 0-2 Arsenal
Manchester United 4-0 Burnley
Middlesbrough 1-0 Bournemouth
Spurs 2-0 Leicester
Watford 2-0 Hull
West Brom 0-2 Manchester City 
Crystal Palace 1-1 Liverpool
Everton 3-1 West Ham
Southampton 1-2 Chelsea
Stoke 2-1 Swansea


----------



## clinic79 (Dec 25, 2013)

#10

Sunderland 0-1 *Arsenal*
*ManU* 3-0 Burnley
*Middlesbrough* 2-1 Bournemouth
Tottenham 1-1 Leicester
*Watford* 2-1 Hull
WBA 1-2 *Man City*
*Crystal Palace* 4-1 Liverpool
Everton 0-0 West Ham
Southampton 1-2 *Chelsea*
*Stoke* 2-0 Swansea


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Sunderland 0-2 Arsenal
Manchester United 2-1 Burnley
Middlesbrough 1-1 Bournemouth
Tottenham 3-1 Leicester
Watford 2-0 Hull
WBA 1-2 Man City
Crystal Palace 1-2 Liverpool
Everton 2-2 West Ham
Southampton 1-3 Chelsea
Stoke 1-0 Swansea


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Sunderland 0-4 *Arsenal*
*Manchester United* 3-0 Burnley
Middlesbrough 1-1 Bournemouth
Tottenham 1-1 Leicester
*Watford* 3-1 Hull
WBA 1-2 *Man City*
Crystal Palace 1-2 *Liverpool*
*Everton *4-2 West Ham
Southampton 1-2 *Chelsea*
*Stoke *2-1 Swansea


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Sunderland 1-2 *Arsenal*
*Manchester United* 2-0 Burnley
Middlesbrough 0-0 Bournemouth
*Spurs* 2-1 Leicester
*Watford* 2-0 Hull
*West Brom* 1-0 Manchester City 
Crystal Palace 0-3 *Liverpool*
*Everton* 2-0 West Ham
*Southampton* 2-1 Chelsea
Stoke 1-1 Swansea


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

Game week 10 -

Sunderland 0-3 Arsenal
Manchester United 2-0 Burnley
Middlesbrough 1-2 Bournemouth
Spurs 3-1 Leicester
Watford 2-1 Hull
West Brom 0-2 Manchester City 
Crystal Palace 1-3 Liverpool
Everton 1-1 West Ham
Southampton 2-2 Chelsea
Stoke 2-1 Swansea


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Sunderland 0-2 Arsenal
Manchester United 2-0 Burnley
Middlesbrough 1-1 Bournemouth
Spurs 2-1 Leicester
Watford 2-0 Hull
West Brom 0-2 Manchester City
Crystal Palace 1-2 Liverpool
Everton 1-1 West Ham
Southampton 2-1 Chelsea
Stoke 1-0 Swansea


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 10
Sunderland 0-3 *Arsenal*
*Manchester United* 2-1 Burnley
Middlesbrough 1-2 *Bournemouth*
Spurs 1-1 Leicester
*Watford* 2-0 Hull
West Brom 1-3 *Manchester City*
Crystal Palace 1-2 *Liverpool*
Everton 2-2 West Ham
Southampton 0-2 *Chelsea*
*Stoke* 1-0 Swansea


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Sunderland 0-2 Arsenal
Manchester United 2-0 Burnley
Middlesbrough 1-1 Bournemouth
Spurs 2-1 Leicester
Watford 1-0 Hull
West Brom 1-2 Manchester City
Crystal Palace 2-2 Liverpool
Everton 1-1 West Ham
Southampton 2-2 Chelsea
Stoke 1-0 Swansea


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Sunderland 0-*3 Arsenal*
*Manchester United 2*-1 Burnley
Middlesbrough 1-*2 Bournemouth*
*Spurs 2*-1 Leicester
*Watford 1-1 Hull*
West Brom 1-*3 Manchester City*
Crystal Palace 2-*3 Liverpool*
*Everton 2*-1 West Ham
*Southampton 2-2 Chelsea*
*Stoke 1-1 Swansea*


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Sunderland 0-2 *Arsenal*
*Manchester United* 2-0 Burnley
Middlesbrough 1-2 *Bournemouth*
*Spurs *1-0 Leicester
Watford 0-0 Hull
West Brom 0-1 *Manchester City*
Crystal Palace 1-2 *Liverpool*
*Everton *2-1 West Ham
Southampton 1-1 Chelsea
Stoke 1-1 Swansea


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Sunderland 0 - 3 ARSENAL
MAN. UNITED 2 - 0 Burnley
MIDDLESBROUGH 1 - 1 BOURNEMOUTH
TOTTENHAM 2 - 1 Leicester City
WATFORD 1 - 0 Hull City
West Brom 0 - 3 MAN. CITY
Crystal Palace 1 - 3 LIVERPOOL
EVERTON 2 - 1 West Ham
Southampton 0 - 2 CHELSEA
STOKE CITY 1 - 1 SWANSEA


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Sunderland 1-0 Arsenal
Manchester United 3-1 Burnley
Middlesbrough 0-0 Bournemouth
Spurs 2-1 Leicester
Watford 2-0 Hull
West Brom 1-3 Manchester City
Crystal Palace 0-1 Liverpool
Everton 1-0 West Ham
Southampton 2-1 Chelsea
Stoke 2-0 Swansea


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Sunderland 1-0 Arsenal
Manchester United 2-1 Burnley
Middlesbrough 0-1 Bournemouth
Spurs 3-1 Leicester
Watford 3-0 Hull
West Brom 1-3 Manchester City
Crystal Palace 0-2 Liverpool
Everton 1-2 West Ham
Southampton 3-1 Chelsea
Stoke 2-2 Swansea


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Sunderland 0-2 *Arsenal*
*Manchester United* 3-0 Burnley
Middlesbrough 1-1 Bournemouth
*Spurs *2-0 Leicester
*Watford *2-0 Hull
West Brom 1-3 *Manchester City*
Crystal Palace 1-3 *Liverpool*
*Everton *2-0 West Ham
*Southampton *2-1 Chelsea
*Stoke *1-0 Swansea


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

Sunderland 0-2 Arsenal


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

Crystal Palace 1-2 *Liverpool*
*Everton* 1-0 West Ham
Southampton 1-3 *Chelsea*
*Stoke City* 2-1 Swansea


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Everton 1-0 West Ham
Southampton 1-1 Chelsea
Stoke 1-0 Swansea


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Truly awful week.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

well looks like i'm out

peace out:


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

few correct scorelines have made this a fairly good week for me 8*D


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Bournemouth 2-0 Sunderland
Burnley 1-1 Crystal Palace
Man City 3-1 Middlesbrough	
West Ham 2-1 Stoke	
Chelsea 2-1 Everton
Arsenal 2-0 Tottenham
Hull 0-3 Southampton	
Liverpool 2-1 Watford	
Swansea 1-1 Man Utd
Leicester 1-0 West Brom


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Bournemouth 6-0 Sunderland
Burnley 2-1 Crystal Palace
Man City 3-0 Middlesbrough	
West Ham 1-0 Stoke	
Chelsea 2-0 Everton
Arsenal 3-1 Tottenham
Hull 0-2 Southampton	
Liverpool 2-1 Watford	
Swansea 0-0 Man Utd
Leicester 1-0 West Brom


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Bournemouth 2-0 Sunderland
Burnley 2-1 Crystal Palace
Man City 4-1 Middlesbrough	
West Ham 1-2 Stoke	
Chelsea 2-1 Everton
Arsenal 3-2 Tottenham
Hull 0-2 Southampton	
Liverpool 4-1 Watford	
Swansea 0-1 Man Utd
Leicester 3-0 West Brom


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Bournemouth 3-1 Sunderland
Burnley 2-1 Crystal Palace
Man City 2-0 Middlesbrough
West Ham 1-1 Stoke
Chelsea 2-0 Everton
Arsenal 2-1 Tottenham
Hull 0-1 Southampton
Liverpool 3-1 Watford
Swansea 0-2 Man Utd
Leicester 2-0 West Brom

Arsenal - Spurs clearly are double pointer right?


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

I would presume that the north London derby is to be a double pointer this weekend?

Game week 11 -

Bournemouth 3-1 Sunderland
Burnley 0-1 Crystal Palace
Man City 2-0 Middlesbrough
West Ham 1-1 Stoke
Chelsea 2-1 Everton
Arsenal 2-2 Tottenham *Double Points*
Hull 0-1 Southampton
Liverpool 2-1 Watford
Swansea 1-2 Man Utd
Leicester 1-0 West Brom


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Bournemouth *3-0 Sunderland
Burnley 1-1 Crystal Palace
*Man City* 3-1 Middlesbrough
West Ham 1-1 Stoke
*Chelsea* 3-1 Everton
*Arsenal *2-1 Tottenham
Hull 0-2 *Southampton*
*Liverpool *2-0 Watford
Swansea 0-1 *Man Utd*
*Leicester* 2-1 West Brom


----------



## clinic79 (Dec 25, 2013)

#11 

*Bournemouth* 2-1 Sunderland
Burnley 0-1 *Crystal Palace*
*Man City* 3-0 Middlesbrough
West Ham 1-1 Stoke
*Chelsea* 2-0 Everton
*Arsenal* 4-1 Tottenham
Hull 0-0 Southampton
*Liverpool* 3-1 Watford
Swansea 1-2 *ManU*
Leicester 1-1 WBA


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Bournemouth 2-0 Sunderland
Burnley 2-1 Crystal Palace
Man City 5-0 Middlesbrough	
West Ham 1-1 Stoke	
Chelsea 2-0 Everton
Arsenal 1-1 Tottenham
Hull 1-2 Southampton	
Liverpool 3-0 Watford	
Swansea 1-2 Man Utd
Leicester 1-1 West Brom


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

gameweek 11

Bournemouth 2-0 Sunderland
Burnley 1-2 Crystal Palace
Man City 3-0 Middlesbrough	
West Ham 1-1 Stoke	
Chelsea 2-0 Everton
Arsenal 1-1 Tottenham
Hull 1-2 Southampton	
Liverpool 4-1 Watford	
Swansea 1-1 Man Utd
Leicester 3-0 West Brom


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Bournemouth 1-2 Sunderland 
Burnley 1-0 Crystal Palace
Manchester City 3-0 Middlesbrough
West Ham 2-1 Stoke City
Chelsea 2-0 Everton 
Arsenal 2-1 Tottenham 
Hull 0-2 Southampton
Liverpool 3-1 Watford
Swansea 0-2 Manchester United
Leicester 2-0 West Brom


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Bournemouth 2-1 Sunderland 
Burnley 1-1 Crystal Palace
Manchester City 2-0 Middlesbrough
West Ham 1-1 Stoke City
Chelsea 3-1 Everton 
Arsenal 2-0 Tottenham 
Hull 0-0 Southampton
Liverpool 2-1 Watford
Swansea 1-2 Manchester United
Leicester 2-2 West Brom


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Bournemouth 2-2 Sunderland
Burnley 2-1 Crystal Palace
Man City 4-0 Middlesbrough	
West Ham 1-1 Stoke	
Chelsea 2-0 Everton
Arsenal 3-2 Tottenham
Hull 0-2 Southampton	
Liverpool 3-1 Watford	
Swansea 1-2 Man Utd
Leicester 2-1 West Brom


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Bournemouth *2-0* Sunderland 
Burnley *1-0* Crystal Palace
Manchester City *3-1* Middlesbrough
West Ham *1-1* Stoke City
Chelsea *2-2* Everton 
Arsenal *3-1* Tottenham 
Hull *0-1* Southampton
Liverpool *2-0* Watford
Swansea *1-2* Manchester United
Leicester *1-1* West Brom


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Bournemouth 1-0 Sunderland
Burnley 0-0 Crystal Palace
Manchester City 2-0 Middlesbrough
West Ham 2-0 Stoke City
Chelsea 2-0 Everton
Arsenal 1-0 Tottenham
Hull 1-1 Southampton
Liverpool 3-1 Watford
Swansea 1-2 Manchester United
Leicester 2-0 West Brom


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Bournemouth 3-1 Sunderland
Burnley 0-1 Crystal Palace
Man City 2-1 Middlesbrough
West Ham 1-1 Stoke
Chelsea 2-1 Everton
Arsenal 2-2 Tottenham 
Hull 0-2 Southampton
Liverpool 4-1 Watford
Swansea 1-1 Man Utd
Leicester 2-0 West Brom


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

BOURNEMOUTH 2 - 0 Sunderland
BURNLEY 1 - 1 CRYSTAL PALACE
MAN. CITY 4 - 0 Middlesbrough
WEST HAM 1 - 1 STOKE CITY
CHELSEA 2 - 1 Everton
ARSENAL 2 - 2 TOTTENHAM
Hull City 0 - 1 SOUTHAMPTON
LIVERPOOL 3 - 1 Watford
Swansea 1 - 2 MAN. UNITED
LEICESTER CITY 2 - 0 West Brom


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Bournemouth 2*-1 Sunderland 
*Burnley 1-1 Crystal Palace*
*Manchester City 4*-1 Middlesbrough
*West Ham 2*-1 Stoke City
*Chelsea 3*-2 Everton 
*Arsenal 2*-1 Tottenham 
Hull 0-*1 Southampton*
*Liverpool 2*-0 Watford
*Swansea 1-1 Manchester United*
*Leicester 2*-1 West Brom


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 11
*Bournemouth* 3-1 Sunderland
Burnley 1-1 Crystal Palace
*Man City* 3-1 Middlesbrough
*West Ham* 2-1 Stoke
*Chelsea* 2-0 Everton
*Arsenal* 3-1 Tottenham _Double Points(?)_
Hull 0-2 *Southampton*
*Liverpool* 5-2 Watford
Swansea 1-2 *Man Utd*
*Leicester* 2-0 West Brom


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Bournemouth* 3-0 Sunderland
Burnley 1-1 Crystal Palace
*Man City* 3-0 Middlesbrough
West Ham 1-1 Stoke
*Chelsea* 2-1 Everton
*Arsenal* 2-0 Tottenham
Hull 0-1 *Southampton*
*Liverpool* 4-1 Watford
Swansea 1-1 Man Utd
Leicester 1-1 West Brom


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Bournemouth *3-1 Sunderland
*Burnley *1-0 Palace
*City *2-0 Boro
West Ham 1-1 Stoke
*Chelsea *2-1 Everton
*Arsenal *3-2 Spurs
Hull 0-1 *Southampton*
*Liverpool *3-1 Watford
Swansea 0-1 *United*
*Leicester *1-0 West Brom


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Bournemouth *2-0 Sunderland
*Burnley *1-0 Crystal Palace
*Manchester City* 4-0 Middlesbrough
West Ham 1-1 Stoke City
Chelsea 2-2 Everton
*Arsenal *3-1 Tottenham
Hull 0-0 Southampton
*Liverpool *4-1 Watford
Swansea 1-2 *Manchester United*
*Leicester *2-0 West Brom


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Bournemouth 3-1 Sunderland
Burnley 1-1 Crystal Palace
Man City 3-1 Middlesbrough
West Ham 2-2 Stoke
Chelsea 2-1 Everton
Arsenal 3-1 Tottenham
Hull 0-2 Southampton
Liverpool 3-1 Watford
Swansea 1-2 Man Utd
Leicester 2-0 West Brom


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Bournemouth 2-0 Sunderland
Burnley 1-2 Crystal Palace
Manchester City 3-0 Middlesbrough
West Ham 1-1 Stoke City
Chelsea 2-2 Everton
Arsenal 2-1 Tottenham
Hull 0-1 Southampton
Liverpool 3-1 Watford
Swansea 0-1 Manchester United
Leicester 2-0 West Brom


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Shall be updated by tomorrow. Obvious double pointer this week 

Bournemouth 2-0 Sunderland
Burnley 1-2 Crystal Palace
Manchester City 2-0 Middlesbrough
West Ham 1-1 Stoke City
Chelsea 2-1 Everton
Arsenal 1-1 Tottenham
Hull 1-1 Southampton
Liverpool 3-1 Watford
Swansea 1-1 Manchester United
Leicester 2-1West Brom


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

bmouth 2-1 sunland
bur 0-2 palac
m city 2-0 mboro
west ham 2-1 stk


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Fuck, I was out playing cricket.

*Chelsea* 2-1 Everton
Arsenal 2-2 Tottenham Hotspur
Hull City 0-1 *Southampton*
*Liverpool* 3-0 Watford
Swansea 1-2 *Manchester United*
*Leicester City* 2-0 West Bromwich Albion


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

*Chelsea* 2-0 Everton
*Arsenal* 2-1 Tottenham Hotspur
Hull City 1-1 Southampton
*Liverpool* 2-0 Watford
Swansea 1-2 *Manchester United*
*Leicester City* 2-1 West Bromwich Albion


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Not sure if I am out or not but here goes

Gameweek 12

Manchester Utd 1-1 Arsenal
Crystal Palace 0-3 Manchester City
Everton 2-0 Swansea
Southampton 1-2 Liverpool
Stoke 1-1 Bournemouth
Sunderland 1-0 Hull
Watford 2-1 Leicester
Tottenham 2-0 West Ham
Middlesbrough 0-1 Chelsea	
West Brom 1-3 Burnley


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Dortmund/Bayern and Madrid Derby are both on Saturday if you're still serious about the Europe additions. *


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Manchester United 0-1 *Arsenal* *double points*
Crystal Palace 1-1 Manchester City
*Everton* 2-0 Swansea City
Southampton 1-2 *Liverpool*
Stoke City 0-2 *Bournemouth*
Sunderland 1-1 Hull City
Watford 1-2 *Leicester City*
*Tottenham Hotspur* 2-0 West Ham United
Middlesbrough 0-1 *Chelsea *
West Bromwich Albion 1-1 Burnley

Atlético Madrid 1-2 *Real Madrid* *Triple Points* 
Borussia Dortmund 1-2 *Bayern Munich* *Triple Points*
*AC Milan* 2-1 Inter Milan *Triple Points*


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

CGS said:


> *Shall be updated by tomorrow.* Obvious double pointer this week
> 
> Bournemouth 2-0 Sunderland
> Burnley 1-2 Crystal Palace
> ...


oh really @CGS? :lol


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Renegade™ said:


> oh really @CGS? :lol


Vintage CGS :cole


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Blame work :mj2. 

Doing this on my lunch break, tried doing this now but my brain is not functioning properly and i'm actively realizing that i'm making mistakes :mj2


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

Gameweek 12

Manchester Utd 1-2 Arsenal *double points*
Crystal Palace 0-2 Manchester City
Everton 2-1 Swansea
Southampton 2-4 Liverpool
Stoke 1-1 Bournemouth
Sunderland 1-0 Hull
Watford 1-1 Leicester
Tottenham 2-1 West Ham
Middlesbrough 0-3 Chelsea	
West Brom 2-1 Burnley

if they count
dortmund 3-1 bayern *triple points*
atletico 1-1 real *triple points*
inter 0-2 Ac *triple points*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Gameweek 10 Scores*​


> Renegade	13
> 
> Joel	11
> 
> ...


*Gameweek 11 Scores​*


> Rowdy Yates	13
> Andre	12
> 
> BigDaveBatista	11
> ...


*Updated Table*​


> The Monster	101
> 
> Fanjawi	89
> 
> ...


Finally up to date with this shit 










And in the midst of things we said goodbye to 3 fellow competitors. Good showing boys. 

:mark: @Andre hanging on and proving that strategy right 

Catching up to Fanjawi too :mark: 

As for this week yeah I'll make it a mega one and throw Madrid/Atletico, Dortmund/Bayern & AC/Inter into this as well as Man U/Arsenal being a double pointer. Best chance to get a solid amount of points so predit wisely. Also @Mr. Jay-LK make sure you update your predictions. 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

Manchester United 1-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
Crystal Palace 0-1 Manchester City 
Everton 2-0 Swansea
Southampton 1-3 Liverpool
Stoke 1-1 Bournemouth 
Sunderland 1-1 Hull 
Watford 0-1 Leicester
Spurs 1-1 West Ham
Middlesbrough 0-2 Chelsea
West Brom 0-0 Burnley 
Atletico Madrid 1-2 Real Madrid *Triple Points* 
Borussia Dortmund 1-1 Bayern Munich *Triple Points*
AC Milan 2-1 Inter Milan *Triple Points* 
​


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Done.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Manchester United *1-1* Arsenal **Double Points**
Crystal Palace *1-2* Manchester City 
Everton *3-2* Swansea
Southampton *1-2* Liverpool
Stoke *2-0* Bournemouth 
Sunderland *0-1* Hull 
Watford *1-0* Leicester
Spurs *3-1* West Ham
Middlesbrough *1-1* Chelsea
West Brom *1-0* Burnley 
Atletico Madrid *1-0* Real Madrid **Triple Points* *
Borussia Dortmund *1-1* Bayern Munich **Triple Points* *
AC Milan *1-0* Inter Milan **Triple Points* *


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Manchester United 2-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
Crystal Palace 0-2 Manchester City
Everton 2-0 Swansea
Southampton 2-1 Liverpool
Stoke 1-0 Bournemouth
Sunderland 0-0 Hull
Watford 0-0 Leicester
Spurs 2-0 West Ham
Middlesbrough 1-3 Chelsea
West Brom 1-0 Burnley
Atletico Madrid 1-0 Real Madrid *Triple Points*
Borussia Dortmund 2-1 Bayern Munich *Triple Points*
AC Milan 1-1 Inter Milan *Triple Points*


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Manchester United 3-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
Crystal Palace 0-3 Manchester City
Everton 2-1 Swansea
Southampton 1-3 Liverpool
Stoke 2-0 Bournemouth
Sunderland 2-0 Hull
Watford 1-1 Leicester
Spurs 2-0 West Ham
Middlesbrough 1-2 Chelsea
West Brom 1-0 Burnley
Atletico Madrid 1-1 Real Madrid *Triple Points*
Borussia Dortmund 1-1 Bayern Munich *Triple Points*
AC Milan 2-1 Inter Milan *Triple Points*


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Manchester United 2-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
Crystal Palace 0-2 Manchester City 
Everton 3-0 Swansea
Southampton 2-2 Liverpool
Stoke 1-0 Bournemouth 
Sunderland 3-2 Hull 
Watford 1-2 Leicester
Spurs 1-1 West Ham
Middlesbrough 0-2 Chelsea
West Brom 1-0 Burnley 
Atletico Madrid 1-2 Real Madrid *Triple Points* 
Borussia Dortmund 1-2 Bayern Munich *Triple Points*
AC Milan 1-1 Inter Milan *Triple Points*


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Manchester United 2-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
Crystal Palace 1-2 Manchester City
Everton 3-0 Swansea
Southampton 2-2 Liverpool
Stoke 1-0 Bournemouth
Sunderland 1-0 Hull
Watford 0-1 Leicester
Spurs 2-1 West Ham
Middlesbrough 0-2 Chelsea
West Brom 1-1 Burnley
Atletico Madrid 1-1 Real Madrid *Triple Points*
Borussia Dortmund 2-1 Bayern Munich *Triple Points*
AC Milan 1-1 Inter Milan *Triple Points*


----------



## clinic79 (Dec 25, 2013)

My Milan boys are in the competition :smile2:

*ManU* 3-1 Arsenal *double*
Crystal Palace 1-2 *Man City*
*Everton* 2-1 Swansea
Southampton 0-1 *Liverpool*
*Stoke* 2-1 Bournemouth
*Sunderland* 1-0 Hull
*Watford* 3-1 Leicester
*Tottenham* 2-1 West Ham
Middlesbrough 1-1 Chelsea
*WBA* 1-0 Burnley
Atletico Madrid 1-1 Real Madrid *triple*
Dortmund 1-2 *Bayern Munchen* *triple*
AC Milan 1-1 Internazionale *triple*


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Manchester United 1-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
Crystal Palace 1-3 Manchester City 
Everton 3-0 Swansea
Southampton 1-3 Liverpool
Stoke 2-1 Bournemouth 
Sunderland 1-2 Hull 
Watford 1-2 Leicester
Spurs 2-1 West Ham
Middlesbrough 1-2 Chelsea
West Brom 2-0 Burnley 
Atletico Madrid 2-1 Real Madrid *Triple Points* 
Borussia Dortmund 1-2 Bayern Munich *Triple Points*
AC Milan 2-2 Inter Milan *Triple Points*


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Manchester United 2-2 Arsenal *Double points*
Crystal Palace 0-3 Manchester City
Everton 2-0 Swansea 
Southampton 1-4 Liverpool
Stoke 2-1 Bournemouth 
Sunderland 1-0 Hull
Watford 1-1 Leicester 
Spurs 3-1 West Ham
West Brom 0-0 Burnley

Atletico Madrid 1-2 Real Madrid *triple points*
Borussia Dortmund 1-2 Bayern Munich *triple points*
AC Milan 3-1 Inter Milan *triple points*


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Manchester United* 2-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
Crystal Palace 1-4 *Manchester City*
*Everton* 3-1 Swansea
Southampton 0-2 *Liverpool*
*Stoke* 2-0 Bournemouth
Sunderland 1-2 *Hull*
*Watford* 1-0 Leicester
*Spurs* 2-0 West Ham
Middlesbrough 1-2 *Chelsea*
West Brom 0-0 Burnley
Atletico Madrid 1-1 Real Madrid *Triple Points*
Borussia Dortmund 0-2 *Bayern Munich* *Triple Points*
*AC Milan* 2-1 Inter Milan *Triple Points*


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Game week 12 -

Manchester United 2-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
Crystal Palace 1-3 Manchester City 
Everton 3-0 Swansea
Southampton 2-2 Liverpool
Stoke 2-1 Bournemouth 
Sunderland 1-0 Hull 
Watford 1-2 Leicester
Spurs 2-1 West Ham
Middlesbrough 0-2 Chelsea
West Brom 2-0 Burnley 
Atletico Madrid 1-1 Real Madrid *Triple Points* 
Borussia Dortmund 3-2 Bayern Munich *Triple Points*
AC Milan 3-1 Inter Milan *Triple Points*


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Manchester United 2-0 Arsenal *Double Points*
Crystal Palace 1-2 Manchester City
Everton 3-0 Swansea
Southampton 1-3 Liverpool
Stoke 2-2 Bournemouth
Sunderland 0-2 Hull
Watford 1-1 Leicester
Spurs 2-1 West Ham
Middlesbrough 0-3 Chelsea
West Brom 1-1 Burnley
Atletico Madrid 1-2 Real Madrid *Triple Points*
Borussia Dortmund 1-1 Bayern Munich *Triple Points*
AC Milan 1-2 Inter Milan *Triple Points*


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Manchester United 2-2 Arsenal* *Double Points*
Crystal Palace 0-*3 Manchester City*
*Everton 2*-0 Swansea
Southampton 1-*2 Liverpool*
*Stoke 1-1 Bournemouth*
Sunderland 0-*1 Hull*
Watford 1-*2 Leicester*
*Spurs 2*-1 West Ham
Middlesbrough 0-*3 Chelsea*
*West Brom 1*-0 Burnley
Atletico Madrid 1-*2 Real Madrid* *Triple Points*
Borussia Dortmund 0-*2 Bayern Munich* *Triple Points*
*AC Milan 2-2 Inter Milan* *Triple Points*


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello my predictions are :

Manchester United 1-3 Arsenal. Because Jose is getting his team together ( Jose had only 1 transfer window )

Crystal Palace 1-3 Manchester City. Manchester city have too much quality for Crystal Palace. 

Everton 3-1 Swansea. Lukaku is scoring however stekelenburg is letting in goals ( I am Everton fan!).

Southampton 1-2 Liverpool. Liverpool are scoring goals but Southampton have an OK defence. 

Stoke 1-1 Bournemouth. The game should be draw as both teams are evenly matched and stokes better player are not performing.

Sunderland 1-1 Hull because both manager are finding their feet and both are in bottom 3 .

Watford 1-2 Leicester. Leicester are champions and should win.

Tottenham Hotspur 2-1 West Ham United. Spurs are scoring and West Ham United might be find expectation too much after moving stadiums.

Middlesbrough 1-3 Chelsea. Chelsea are not letting goals and Middlesbrough are promoted so don't have many player with premier league experience.

West Bromwich Albion 1-1 Burnley. Both teams are similar as in not scoring but conceding goals.

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Manchester United 1-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
Crystal Palace 1-3 Manchester City
Everton 3-0 Swansea
Southampton 1-2 Liverpool
Stoke 2-1 Bournemouth
Sunderland 1-0 Hull
Watford 1-0 Leicester
Spurs 2-2 West Ham
Middlesbrough 0-4 Chelsea
West Brom 2-0 Burnley
Atletico Madrid 1-3 Real Madrid *Triple Points*
Borussia Dortmund 1-3 Bayern Munich *Triple Points*
AC Milan 2-1 Inter Milan *Triple Points*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 12
Manchester United 1-1 Arsenal _*Double Points*_
Crystal Palace 1-3 *Manchester City*
*Everton* 3-0 Swansea
Southampton 2-2 Liverpool
*Stoke* 2-1 Bournemouth
*Sunderland* 2-1 Hull
Watford 0-1 *Leicester*
*Spurs* 2-0 West Ham
Middlesbrough 0-2 *Chelsea*
*West Brom* 1-0 Burnley
Atletico Madrid 2-2 Real Madrid _*Triple Points*_
Borussia Dortmund 1-2 *Bayern Munich* _*Triple Points*_
*AC Milan* 3-1 Inter Milan _*Triple Points*_


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Manchester United 3-2 Arsenal *Double Points*
Crystal Palace 0-2 Manchester City
Everton 2-0 Swansea
Southampton 2-1 Liverpool
Stoke 1-0 Bournemouth
Sunderland 1-0 Hull
Watford 1-1 Leicester
Spurs 2-1 West Ham
Middlesbrough 1-3 Chelsea
West Brom 2-0 Burnley
Atletico Madrid 3-1 Real Madrid *Triple Points*
Borussia Dortmund 2-2 Bayern Munich *Triple Points*
AC Milan 2-0 Inter Milan *Triple Points*

Not a fan of the triple system but it only looks awful here I guess because it's 3 less maximum available points from the actual 10 games from the Prem.


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

:hmm: I scored 8 points in the gameweek 11, CGS. I know its only one point but still.. :side:

Manchester United 1-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
Crystal Palace 1-2 Manchester City
Everton 2-0 Swansea
Southampton 1-3 Liverpool
Stoke 2-1 Bournemouth
Sunderland 1-0 Hull
Watford 1-2 Leicester
Spurs 2-0 West Ham
Middlesbrough 0-2 Chelsea
West Brom 1-0 Burnley
Atletico Madrid 1-1 Real Madrid *Triple Points*
Borussia Dortmund 1-2 Bayern Munich *Triple Points*
AC Milan 3-1 Inter Milan *Triple Points*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Man. United 1 - 2 ARSENAL *double points*
Crystal Palace 0 - 3 MAN. CITY
EVERTON 3 - 0 Swansea
Southampton 1 - 2 LIVERPOOL
STOKE CITY 1 - 1 BOURNEMOUTH
SUNDERLAND 0 - 0 HULL CITY
WATFORD 1 - 1 LEICESTER CITY
TOTTENHAM 2 - 0 West Ham
Middlesbrough 0 - 2 CHELSEA
WEST BROM 1 - 0 Burnley
atletico madrid 1-2 real madrid *triple points*
dortmund 1-1 bayern *triple points*
ac milan 2-inter 0 *triple points*


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

Manchester United 2-2 Arsenal *Double Points*
Crystal Palace 1-2 *Manchester City*
*Everton* 2-1 Swansea
Southampton 1-3* Liverpool*
*Stoke* 2-1 Bournemouth
*Sunderland* 2-1 Hull
Watford 1-2 *Leicester*
*Spurs* 2-0 West Ham
Middlesbrough 0-2 *Chelsea*
West Brom 1-1 Burnley
Atletico Madrid 1-2 *Real Madrid* *Triple Points*
Borussia Dortmund 1-2* Bayern Munich* *Triple Points*
*AC Milan* 2-1 Inter Milan *Triple Points*


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Manchester United 1-2 *Arsenal* *Double Points*
Crystal Palace 1-1 Manchester City 
*Everton* 2-0 Swansea
Southampton 1-2 *Liverpool*
*Stoke* 2-0 Bournemouth 
Sunderland 0-0 Hull 
*Watford* 2-1 Leicester
Spurs 1-1 West Ham
Middlesbrough 1-3 *Chelsea*
*West Brom* 2-1 Burnley 
*Atletico Madrid* 2-0 Real Madrid *Triple Points* 
Borussia Dortmund 2-2 Bayern Munich *Triple Points*
*AC Milan* 2-1 Inter Milan *Triple Points*


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Manchester United* 2-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
Crystal Palace 1-3 *Manchester City*
*Everton *2-0 Swansea
Southampton 1-1 Liverpool
*Stoke *2-1 Bournemouth
*Sunderland *1-0 Hull
Watford 1-1 Leicester
*Spurs *2-0 West Ham
Middlesbrough 0-2 *Chelsea*
*West Brom* 1-0 Burnley
*Atletico Madrid* 2-0 Real Madrid *Triple Points*
Borussia Dortmund 2-2 Bayern Munich *Triple Points*
*AC Milan* 2-0 Inter Milan *Triple Points*


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Crystal Palace 0-2 Manchester City
Everton 2-0 Swansea
Southampton 1-3 Liverpool
Stoke 2-1 Bournemouth
Sunderland 1-1 Hull
Watford 2-1 Leicester
Spurs 2-1 West Ham
Middlesbrough 0-2 Chelsea
West Brom 1-0 Burnley
Atletico Madrid 2-1 Real Madrid *Triple Points*
Borussia Dortmund 1-2 Bayern Munich *Triple Points*
AC Milan 2-1 Inter Milan *Triple Points*


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Well, just got IncapableNinja'd on United/Arsenal.

I refuse to accept this. I hereby revert my prediction of Arsenal winning by one goal to a 1-1 draw.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Gameweek 12 Results*​


> Jaxx	19
> 
> TheFreeMan	18
> 
> ...


*Updated Table*​


> The Monster	110
> 
> Fanjawi	100
> 
> ...





Mr. Jay-LK said:


> Well, just got IncapableNinja'd on United/Arsenal.
> 
> I refuse to accept this. I hereby revert my prediction of Arsenal winning by one goal to a 1-1 draw.












Also Fuck Inter Milan. Cost a few of us (me included) an additional 6 points with their last minute goal :mj2. Jaxx & FreeMan got lucky in that regard and were the only ones to get 9 points from any of the triple pointers this week 

Also w/ desecrated point on the 3 point system if people really find it stupid I can get rid of it, like I said originally it's not something I plan to do much 

Anyway most people are through to the next stage but for the last laggers this is your last week to get 75 points. 

Gameweek 13 
Burnley vs Manchester city 
Hull vs West Brom
Leicester vs Middlesbrough
Liverpool vs Sunderland
Swansea vs Crystal Palace
Chelsea vs Spurs
Watford vs Stoke
Arsenal vs Bournemouth
Manchester United vs West Ham
Southampton vs Everton
​


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Burnley 1-2 *Manchester city* 
Hull 0-1 *West Brom*
Leicester 0-1 *Middlesbrough*
*Liverpool* 5-0 Sunderland
Swansea 1-1 Crystal Palace
*Chelsea* 3-1 Spurs
Watford 1-1 Stoke
*Arsenal* 3-0 Bournemouth
*Manchester United* 2-0 West Ham
Southampton 2-2 Everton


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

I'm thankful to those triple point games. Without them I would be bottom...

Burnley 0-2 *Manchester City *
*Hull 1-1 West Brom*
*Leicester 2*-1 Middlesbrough
*Liverpool 3*-0 Sunderland
*Swansea 2*-1 Crystal Palace
*Chelsea 2*-1 Spurs
Watford 0-*2 Stoke*
*Arsenal 2*-0 Bournemouth
*Manchester United 3*-1 West Ham
*Southampton 2*-0 Everton


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Burnley 0-3 Manchester City
Hull 1-1 West Brom
Leicester 2-1 Middlesbrough
Liverpool 4-0 Sunderland 
Swansea 1-1 Crystal Palace
Chelsea 2-0 Spurs
Watford 2-2 Stoke
Arsenal 3-0 Bournemouth
Manchester United 2-1 West Ham
Southampton 1-1 Everton


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Would Chelsea v Spurs not be a double pointer? Anyway 

Game week 13 -

Burnley 1-3 Manchester city 
Hull 0-2 West Brom
Leicester 1-0 Middlesbrough
Liverpool 2-1 Sunderland
Swansea 2-2 Crystal Palace
Chelsea 2-1 Spurs
Watford 0-0 Stoke
Arsenal 1-1 Bournemouth
Manchester United 3-0 West Ham
Southampton 0-1 Everton


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Burnley 0-3 Manchester City 
Hull 1-2 West Brom
Leicester 1-0 Middlesbrough
Liverpool 3-1 Sunderland
Swansea 2-2 Crystal Palace
Chelsea 2-1 Spurs
Watford 1-1 Stoke
Arsenal 3-0 Bournemouth
Manchester United 3-1 West Ham
Southampton 1-2 Everton


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Burnley *0-2* Manchester city 
Hull *0-0* West Brom
Leicester *1-0* Middlesbrough
Liverpool *3-1* Sunderland
Swansea *1-1* Crystal Palace
Chelsea *3-0* Spurs
Watford *1-1 *Stoke
Arsenal *2-0* Bournemouth
Manchester United *2-1* West Ham
Southampton *2-2* Everton


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Burnley 1-4 Manchester city 
Hull 0-2 West Brom
Leicester 1-1 Middlesbrough
Liverpool 3-1 Sunderland
Swansea 1-2 Crystal Palace
Chelsea 2-1 Spurs
Watford 0-1 Stoke
Arsenal 3-0 Bournemouth
Manchester United 2-1 West Ham
Southampton 1-1 Everton


----------



## clinic79 (Dec 25, 2013)

Burnley 0-3 *Man City*
Hull 0-0 WBA
*Leicester* 2-1 Middlesbrough
*Liverpool* 5-0 Sunderland
*Swansea* 1-0 Crystal Palace
*Chelsea* 2-1 Tottenham
*Watford* 2-1 Stoke
*Arsenal* 3-1 Bournemouth
*ManU* 2-0 West Ham
Southampton 1-1 Everton


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Burnley 2-3 Manchester city 
Hull 1-1 West Brom
Leicester 2-0 Middlesbrough
Liverpool 5-0 Sunderland
Swansea 2-2 Crystal Palace
Chelsea 3-2 Spurs
Watford 1-1 Stoke
Arsenal 3-0 Bournemouth
Manchester United 3-1 West Ham
Southampton 2-1 Everton


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 13
Burnley 1-3 *Manchester City*
Hull 1-1 West Brom
*Leicester* 1-0 Middlesbrough
*Liverpool* 4-1 Sunderland
*Swansea* 2-1 Crystal Palace
*Chelsea* 2-0 Spurs
Watford vs Stoke
*Arsenal* 2-0 Bournemouth
*Manchester United* 2-1 West Ham
Southampton 1-3 *Everton*


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Here are my thoughts on this weeks fixtures :

*Burnley 1-4 Manchester City *. Heaton has been have been letting and Man city have better quality.

*Hull 1-2 West Brom.* Hull have been not performing for Phelan but West Brom have been letting goals but are scoring as many as they let in.

*Leicester 1-2 Middlesbrough.* Leicester are champions but have been letting in goals but Middlesbrough are not conceding goals as much.

*Liverpool 4-1 Sunderland.* Liverpool win this as David Moyes has not done well against Liverpool .

*Swansea 2-1 Crystal Palace .* Bob Bradley did well against Everton last time out to get a draw so Swansea are dew a win.

*Chelsea 1-0 Spurs.* Chelsea are scoring but Spurs are defending just as good Chelsea .

*Watford 1 - 1 Stoke.* Both teams are letting in goals so a draw as they both are scoring.

*Arsenal 3-0 Bournemouth.* Arsenal are scoring well and Bournemouth don't have Jack Wilshere ( because of premier league loan rules).

*Manchester United 2-1 West Ham.* United have been scoring and west Ham are leaking goals so united to win
.
*Southampton 1-3 Everton.* Koeman is returning to his old club so should know what the player at southampton are capable of. But the Southampton players will want to prove that Koeman made a bad choice in moving to Everton. But Everton have been scoring so should win. ( I am an Everton Fan!)

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Burnley 0-2 *Manchester City*
Hull 0-1 *West Brom*
*Leicester *1-0 Middlesbrough
*Liverpool *3-1 Sunderland
Swansea 0-0 Crystal Palace
*Chelsea *2-0 Spurs
Watford 2-2 Stoke
*Arsenal *2-1 Bournemouth
*Manchester United* 3-0 West Ham
Southampton 1-1 Everton


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Burnley 1-3 Manchester City
Hull 1-2 West Brom
Leicester 1-0 Middlesbrough
Liverpool 3-1 Sunderland
Swansea 2-1 Crystal Palace
Chelsea 2-0 Spurs
Watford 1-1 Stoke
Arsenal 2-0 Bournemouth
Manchester United 2-1 West Ham
Southampton 1-2 Everton


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Burnley 1-2 Manchester City
Hull 0-2 West Brom
Leicester 1-1 Middlesbrough
Liverpool 3-0 Sunderland
Swansea 1-1 Crystal Palace
Chelsea 2-1 Spurs
Watford 2-2 Stoke
Arsenal 2-0 Bournemouth
Manchester United 2-0 West Ham
Southampton 0-1 Everton


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Burnley 0-3 Manchester city 
Hull 0-2 West Brom
Leicester 1-1 Middlesbrough
Liverpool 4-0 Sunderland
Swansea 1-1 Crystal Palace
Chelsea 2-1 Spurs
Watford 1-1 Stoke
Arsenal 4-1 Bournemouth
Manchester United 3-0 West Ham
Southampton 2-1 Everton


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Burnley 0-2 Manchester City
Hull 1-2 West Brom
Leicester 1-0 Middlesbrough
Liverpool 3-0 Sunderland
Swansea 2-1 Crystal Palace
Chelsea 2-0 Spurs
Watford 2-1 Stoke
Arsenal 3-1 Bournemouth
Manchester United 2-0 West Ham
Southampton 1-0 Everton


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Burnley 0 - 2 MAN. CITY
HULL CITY 1 - 1 WEST BROM
LEICESTER CITY 2 - 1 Middlesbrough
LIVERPOOL 4 - 0 Sunderland
SWANSEA 1 - 1 CRYSTAL PALACE
CHELSEA 2 - 1 Tottenham
WATFORD 2 - 1 Stoke City
ARSENAL 3 - 0 Bournemouth
MAN. UNITED 2 - 1 West Ham
SOUTHAMPTON 2 - 2 EVERTON


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

Burnley 0-3 *Manchester city *
*Hull* 2-1 West Brom
*Leicester* 1-0 Middlesbrough
*Liverpool* 2-0 Sunderland
*Swansea* 2-1 Crystal Palace
*Chelsea* 2-0 Spurs
Watford 1-2 *Stoke*
*Arsenal* 3-1 Bournemouth
*Manchester United* 2-0 West Ham
Southampton 1-2 *Everton*


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Burnley 1-2 *Manchester City*
Hull 0-2 *West Brom*
Leicester 0-0 Middlesbrough
*Liverpool* 5-1 Sunderland
Swansea 1-3 *Crystal Palace*
*Chelsea *3-1 Spurs
*Watford* 1-0 Stoke
*Arsenal* 3-0 Bournemouth
*Manchester United* 2-0 West Ham
Southampton 1-1 Everton


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Burnley 1-1 Manchester City
Hull 0-1 West Brom
Leicester 1-1 Middlesbrough
Liverpool 2-0 Sunderland
Swansea 2-3 Crystal Palace
Chelsea 3-1 Spurs
Watford 2-2 Stoke
Arsenal 2-0 Bournemouth
Manchester United 1-2 West Ham
Southampton 1-2 Everton


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Burnley 1-2 *Manchester City*
Hull 1-1 West Brom
*Leicester *1-0 Middlesbrough
*Liverpool *4-1 Sunderland
Swansea 1-1 Crystal Palace
*Chelsea *2-0 Spurs
*Watford *2-1 Stoke
*Arsenal *2-0 Bournemouth
*Manchester United *3-0 West Ham
Southampton 1-1 Everton


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Burnley 0-3 Manchester City
Hull 1-2 West Brom
Leicester 1-0 Middlesbrough
Liverpool 3-1 Sunderland
Swansea 1-1 Crystal Palace
Chelsea 1-1 Spurs
Watford 2-1 Stoke
Arsenal 1-0 Bournemouth
Manchester United 1-1 West Ham
Southampton 1-1 Everton


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

gameweek 12

Burnley 2-3 Manchester City
Hull 1-2 West Brom
Leicester 1-0 Middlesbrough
Liverpool 4-1 Sunderland
Swansea 1-1 Crystal Palace
Chelsea 2-1 Spurs
Watford 2-1 Stoke
Arsenal 3-0 Bournemouth
Manchester United 1-1 West Ham
Southampton 2-1 Everton


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*Hull City* 2-0 West Bromwich Albion
*Leicester* *City* 1-0 Middlesbrough
*Liverpool* 2-0 Sunderland
*Swansea* *City* 2-1 Crystal Palace
Chelsea 1-1 Tottenham Hotspur
Watford 1-2 *Stoke City*
*Arsenal* 3-0 Bournemouth
*Manchester United* 2-1 West Ham United
*Southampton* 2-1 Everton


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Hull City 1-1 West Bromwich Albion
Leicester City 2-1 Middlesbrough
Liverpool 3-0 Sunderland
Swansea City 1-1 Crystal Palace
Chelsea 3-1 Tottenham Hotspur
Watford 1-0 Stoke City
Arsenal 2-0 Bournemouth
Manchester United 2-0 West Ham United
Southampton 1-0 Everton


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Gameweek 13 Results*​


> TheFreeMan	12
> 
> Renegade	10
> clinic79	10
> ...


*Updated Table*​


> The Monster	115
> 
> TheFreeMan	111
> 
> ...




No Monday games ftw. So much eaiser doing this on Sunday. 

Probably one of the best weeks across the board in a while. Had Pummy predicted this probably would have been the first time everyone made it through an elimination period 

Anyway new month new deadline. Everyone now has until New Years to reach 110 points. Congrats to both Monster & TheFreeMan for already reaching the next stage of the game :hb 

*Gameweek 14*
Manchester City Vs Chelsea *Double Points*
Crystal Palace Vs Southampton
Spurs Vs Swansea
Stoke Vs Burnley
Sunderland Vs Leicester
West Brom Vs Watford
West Ham Vs Arsenal
Bournemouth Vs Liverpool
Everton Vs Manchester United
Middlesbrough Vs Hull
Barcelona Vs Real Madrid *Triple Points*​


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Manchester City *1-1* Chelsea **Double Points**
Crystal Palace *0-1* Southampton
Spurs *2-0* Swansea
Stoke *1-0* Burnley
Sunderland *1-1* Leicester
West Brom *2-1* Watford
West Ham *1-2* Arsenal
Bournemouth *1-3* Liverpool
Everton *0-1* Manchester United
Middlesbrough *2-0* Hull
Barcelona *2-2* Real Madrid **Triple Points**


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm presuming Chelsea/Spurs from last week wasn't double points then?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Foreshadowed said:


> I'm presuming Chelsea/Spurs from last week wasn't double points then?


In hindsight it should have been but I didn't think about it until I was calculating the results.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Manchester City 2-2 Chelsea *Double Points*
Crystal Palace 1-2 Southampton
Spurs 3-0 Swansea
Stoke 1-0 Burnley
Sunderland 1-2 Leicester
West Brom 1-1 Watford
West Ham 1-2 Arsenal
Bournemouth 1-2 Liverpool
Everton 1-1 Manchester United
Middlesbrough 3-0 Hull
Barcelona 3-3 Real Madrid *Triple Points*


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Manchester City 2-1 Chelsea *Double Points*
Crystal Palace 1-2 Southampton
Spurs 3-1 Swansea
Stoke 2-0 Burnley
Sunderland 1-3 Leicester
West Brom 2-1 Watford
West Ham 1-3 Arsenal
Bournemouth 0-3 Liverpool
Everton 2-1 Manchester United
Middlesbrough 1-0 Hull
Barcelona 2-0 Real Madrid *Triple Points*


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Game week 14 -

Manchester City 1-1 Chelsea *Double Points*
Crystal Palace 2-4 Southampton
Spurs 3-0 Swansea
Stoke 3-1 Burnley
Sunderland 3-2 Leicester
West Brom 1-0 Watford
West Ham 2-2 Arsenal
Bournemouth 1-1 Liverpool
Everton 0-2 Manchester United
Middlesbrough 2-1 Hull
Barcelona 2-1 Real Madrid *Triple points*


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

Game week 14 -

Manchester City 1-2 Chelsea *Double Points*
Crystal Palace 2-3 Southampton
Spurs 3-0 Swansea
Stoke 2-1 Burnley
Sunderland 2-1 Leicester
West Brom 1-0 Watford
West Ham 1-2 Arsenal
Bournemouth 1-3 Liverpool
Everton 0-3 Manchester United
Middlesbrough 2-0 Hull
Barcelona 2-3 Real Madrid *Triple points*


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Manchester City 2-1 Chelsea *Double Points*
Crystal Palace 2-1 Southampton
Spurs 2-0 Swansea
Stoke 3-0 Burnley
Sunderland 1-1 Leicester
West Brom 1-2 Watford
West Ham 1-3 Arsenal
Bournemouth 1-3 Liverpool
Everton 1-1 Manchester United
Middlesbrough 2-0 Hull
Barcelona 2-1 Real Madrid *Triple points*


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Manchester City 1-2 *Chelsea* *Double Points*
Crystal Palace 1-2 *Southampton*
*Tottenham Hotspur* 2-0 Swansea City
Stoke City 1-2 *Burnley*
Sunderland 1-1 Leicester
*West Bromwich Albion* 1-0 Watford
West Ham United 1-2 *Arsenal*
Bournemouth 0-3 *Liverpool*
Everton 0-2 *Manchester United*
*Middlesbrough* 2-0 Hull City
Barcelona 2-2 Real Madrid *Triple points*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Manchester City 1-1 Chelsea *Double Points*
Crystal Palace 1-2 Southampton
Tottenham Hotspur 2-0 Swansea City
Stoke City 1-2 Burnley
Sunderland 1-2 Leicester
West Bromwich Albion 1-1 Watford
West Ham United 1-2 Arsenal
Bournemouth 0-3 Liverpool
Everton 0-2 Manchester United
Middlesbrough 2-0 Hull City
Barcelona 2-2 Real Madrid *Triple points*


----------



## clinic79 (Dec 25, 2013)

#14

Man City 1-1 Chelsea *double*
Crystal Palace 1-1 Southampton
*Tottenham* 2-1 Swansea
*Stoke* 1-0 Burnley
Sunderland 1-2 *Leicester*
WBA 1-2 *Watford*
West Ham 1-2 *Arsenal*
Bournemouth 1-2 *Liverpool*
*Everton* 2-1 ManU
*Middlesbrough* 2-1 Hull
*FC Barcelona* 2-1 Real Madrid CF *triple*


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Manchester City 2-2 Chelsea* *Double Points*
Crystal Palace 0-*2 Southampton*
*Tottenham Hotspur 2*-1 Swansea City
*Stoke City 1-1 Burnley*
Sunderland 0-*2 Leicester*
*West Bromwich Albion 1*-0 Watford
West Ham United 1-*3 Arsenal*
Bournemouth 0-*3 Liverpool*
Everton 1-*2 Manchester United*
*Middlesbrough 2*-0 Hull City
Barcelona 1-*2 Real Madrid* *Triple points*


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Manchester City 0-2 *Chelsea **Double Points*
Crystal Palace 0-1 *Southampton*
*Tottenham Hotspur* 3-0 Swansea City
*Stoke City* 2-0 Burnley
Sunderland 1-1 Leicester
West Bromwich Albion 1-1 Watford
West Ham United 1-3 *Arsenal*
Bournemouth 2-4 *Liverpool*
Everton 1-1 Manchester United
*Middlesbrough *2-0 Hull City
Barcelona 1-2 *Real Madrid* *Triple points*


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello are my prediction for the premier league fixtures this week.

*Manchester City 2-2 Chelsea * Both teams are evenly matched as they both scoring and not letting in goals .

*Crystal Palace 1-1 Southampton* As S*outhampton * are not scoring but *Crystal Palace* are doing both scoring and letting in goals so a draw is certainly on the cards.

*Tottenham Hotspur 2-1 Swansea City* Both teams are scoring about the same but *Swansea City *are conceding goals.

*Stoke City 2-1 Burnley *Both teams are evenly matched but *Stoke City* have the better quality players .

*Sunderland 1-1 Leicester **Leicester *are missing Kante and both teams are not scoring goals .

*West Bromwich Albion 1-1 * Both teams are have scored the same number of goals but *Watford *leaking goals so a draw is the likely result.

*West Ham United 1-3 Arsenal* *West Ham *are still adjusting to the new stadium and *Arsenal * have been scoring and not letting in goals .

*Bournemouth 2-3 Liverpool * *Liverpool *have the been doing well but are missing Philip Coutinho as their playmaker so they could have problems but *Bournemouth *are letting in goals so *Liverpool *will just about win.

*Everton 2-1 Manchester United *Both teams next to each other in the table but Lukaku is scoring goals and *Manchester United *have striker issues. *( I am a Everton Fan)*

*Middlesbrough 2-0 Hull City *both teams are evenly matched in attack but *Hull City *are letting in goals, so *Middlesbrough *will win this one .

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 14
Manchester City 1-1 Chelsea _*Double Points*_
Crystal Palace 1-3 *Southampton*
*Spurs* 3-0 Swansea
*Stoke* 2-1 Burnley
Sunderland 1-2 *Leicester*
*West Brom* 1-0 Watford
West Ham 1-4 *Arsenal*
Bournemouth 0-1 *Liverpool*
Everton 2-2 Manchester United
Middlesbrough 0-0 Hull
*Barcelona* 2-1 Real Madrid _*Triple Points*_


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Manchester City 1-2 *Chelsea* *Double Points*
Crystal Palace 2-2 Southampton
*Spurs* 2-0 Swansea
Stoke 2-1 Burnley
Sunderland 1-1 Leicester
*West Brom* 1-0 Watford
*West Ham* 2-1 Arsenal
Bournemouth 0-3 *Liverpool*
Everton 2-2 Manchester United
Middlesbrough 1-1 Hull
Barcelona 1-2 *Real Madrid* *Triple Points*


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Manchester City 1-1 Chelsea *Double Points*
Crystal Palace 1-2 Southampton
Spurs 3-0 Swansea
Stoke 2-0 Burnley
Sunderland 1-2 Leicester
West Brom 2-1 Watford
West Ham 1-2 Arsenal
Bournemouth 1-2 Liverpool
Everton 1-1 Manchester United
Middlesbrough 2-0 Hull
Barcelona 2-1 Real Madrid *Triple Points*


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Manchester City 1-1 Chelsea *Double Points*
Crystal Palace 2-1 Southampton
Spurs 2-0 Swansea
Stoke 2-1 Burnley
Sunderland 1-2 Leicester
West Brom 1-1 Watford
West Ham 1-1 Arsenal
Bournemouth 2-2 Liverpool
Everton 1-2 Manchester United
Middlesbrough 2-0 Hull
Barcelona 1-2 Real Madrid *Triple Points*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

MAN. CITY 2 - 1 Chelsea
CRYSTAL PALACE 1 - 1 SOUTHAMPTON
TOTTENHAM 3 - 0 Swansea
STOKE CITY 1 - 1 BURNLEY
Sunderland 0 - 2 LEICESTER CITY
WEST BROM 1 - 0 Watford
West Ham 1 - 2 ARSENAL
Bournemouth 1 - 3 LIVERPOOL
EVERTON 1 - 1 MAN. UNITED
MIDDLESBROUGH 0 - 0 HULL CITY
BARCELONA 2 - Real Madrid 1


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Manchester City 2-1 Chelsea *Double Points*
Crystal Palace 1-1 Southampton
Tottenham 2-0 Swansea 
Stoke City 1-0 Burnley
Sunderland 1-2 Leicester
West Bromwich 1-0 Watford
West Ham United 1-3 Arsenal
Bournemouth 1-1 Liverpool
Everton 2-2 Manchester United
Middlesbrough 2-1 Hull City
Barcelona 1-2 Real Madrid *Triple points*


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Manchester City 1-1 Chelsea *Double Points*
Crystal Palace 3-1 Southampton
Spurs 1-0 Swansea
Stoke 3-1 Burnley
Sunderland 1-2 Leicester
West Brom 2-1 Watford
West Ham 1-1 Arsenal
Bournemouth 1-2 Liverpool
Everton 1-1 Manchester United
Middlesbrough 3-0 Hull
Barcelona 0-1 Real Madrid *Triple Points*


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Manchester City 1-2 Chelsea *Double Points*
Crystal Palace 0-1 Southampton
Spurs 2-0 Swansea
Stoke 0-0 Burnley
Sunderland 0-1 Leicester
West Brom 1-1 Watford
West Ham 0-3 Arsenal
Bournemouth 2-1 Liverpool
Everton 1-2 Manchester United
Middlesbrough 2-1 Hull
Barcelona 2-1 Real Madrid *Triple Points*


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Manchester City 1-1 Chelsea *Double Points*
Crystal Palace 1-2 Southampton
Tottenham Hotspur 3-0 Swansea City
Stoke City 2-2 Burnley
Sunderland 1-1 Leicester
West Bromwich Albion 2-0 Watford
West Ham United 1-3 Arsenal
Bournemouth 1-2 Liverpool
Everton 0-2 Manchester United
Middlesbrough 1-0 Hull City
Barcelona 2-2 Real Madrid *Triple points*


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

Manchester City 1-2 *Chelsea* *Double Points*
*Crystal Palace* 2-1 Southampton
*Spurs* 2-0 Swansea
Stoke 1-1 Burnley
Sunderland 1-2 *Leicester*
West Brom 2-2 Watford
West Ham 1-2 *Arsenal*
Bournemouth 0-2 *Liverpool*
Everton 0-2 *Manchester United*
Middlesbrough 2-3 *Hull*
*Barcelona* 2-1 Real Madrid *Triple Points* Watford


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Manchester City 2-1 Chelsea *Double Points*
Crystal Palace 1-1 Southampton
Tottenham Hotspur 1-0 Swansea City
Stoke City 2-0 Burnley
Sunderland 2-1 Leicester
West Bromwich Albion 1-0 Watford
West Ham United 1-2 Arsenal
Bournemouth 1-1 Liverpool
Everton 1-1 Manchester United
Middlesbrough 2-0 Hull City
Barcelona 2-1 Real Madrid *Triple points*


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Manchester City 1-2 *Chelsea **Double Points*
Crystal Palace 1-1 Southampton
*Tottenham Hotspur* 2-0 Swansea City
*Stoke City* 1-0 Burnley
Sunderland 1-1 Leicester
West Bromwich Albion 1-1 Watford
West Ham United 0-2 *Arsenal*
Bournemouth 1-2 *Liverpool*
Everton 1-2 *Manchester United*
*Middlesbrough *1-0 Hull City
*Barcelona *3-1 Real Madrid *Triple points*


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Man City 1-1 Chelsea
Palace 0-2 Southampton 
Spurs 3-0 Swansea 
Stoke 1-1 Burnley 
Sunderland 2-1 Leicester 
West Brom 2-1 Watford
West Ham 1-2 Arsenal
Bournemouth 1-3 Liverpool
Everton 0-1 Manchester United 
Middlesbrough 2-0 Hull
Barcelona 2-1 Real Madrid


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Zero time to do this till tomorrow afternoon/weekend so push on with the next week for now 

Gameweek 15 
Watford Vs Everton
Arsenal Vs Stoke
Burnley Vs Bournemouth
Hull Vs Crystal Palace
Swansea Vs Sunderland
Leicester Vs Manchester City 
Chelsea Vs West Brom
Manchester United Vs Spurs
Southampton Vs Middlesbrough
Liverpool Vs West Ham


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Is there any double point games for this week?

Gameweek 15 
Watford 1-1 Everton
Arsenal 2-0 Stoke
Burnley 1-2 Bournemouth
Hull 0-2 Crystal Palace
Swansea 2-2 Sunderland
Leicester 1-3 Manchester City 
Chelsea 4-0 West Brom
Manchester United 2-1 Spurs
Southampton 1-0 Middlesbrough
Liverpool 2-0 West Ham


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

Gameweek 15 
Watford 1-1 Everton
Arsenal 2-0 Stoke
Burnley 1-2 Bournemouth
Hull 1-3 Crystal Palace
Swansea 1-2 Sunderland
Leicester 1-2 Manchester City 
Chelsea 2-1 West Brom
Manchester United 1-1 Spurs
Southampton 2-0 Middlesbrough
Liverpool 3-0 West Ham


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Watford 1-2 *Everton*
*Arsenal* 4-0 Stoke
*Burnley* 2-1 Bournemouth
Hull 1-2 *Crystal Palace*
Swansea 0-0 Sunderland
Leicester 1-1 Manchester City 
*Chelsea* 3-0 West Brom
Manchester United 2-2 Spurs
*Southampton* 1-0 Middlesbrough
*Liverpool* 5-0 West Ham


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Watford 2-2 Everton
Arsenal 3-1 Stoke
Burnley 2-1 Bournemouth
Hull 2-3 Crystal Palace
Swansea 2-0 Sunderland
Leicester 2-2 Manchester City 
Chelsea 2-0 West Brom
Manchester United 2-1 Spurs
Southampton 2-0 Middlesbrough
Liverpool 3-0 West Ham


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Watford 1-2 Everton 
Arsenal 2-0 Stoke
Burnley 0-1 Bournemouth
Hull 1-2 Crystal Palace
Swansea 1-1 Sunderland 
Leicester 0-2 Manchester City
Chelsea 3-0 West Brom
Manchester United 1-0 Tottenham 
Southampton 0-1 Middlesbrough 
Liverpool 2-1 West Ham


----------



## clinic79 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Watford* 2-1 Everton
*Arsenal* 2-1 Stoke
Burnley 0-0 Bournemouth
Hull 1-2 *Crystal Palace*
*Swansea* 3-1 Sunderland
*Leicester* 2-1 Man City
*Chelsea* 3-0 WBA
*ManU* 4-1 Tottenham
*Southampton* 1-0 Middlesbrough
Liverpool 1-1 West Ham


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Game week 15 -

Watford 1-1 Everton
Arsenal 2-1 Stoke
Burnley 0-1 Bournemouth
Hull 0-2 Crystal Palace
Swansea 2-3 Sunderland
Leicester 2-4 Manchester City 
Chelsea 3-1 West Brom
Manchester United 1-0 Spurs
Southampton 0-0 Middlesbrough
Liverpool 2-0 West Ham


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 15
*Watford* 2-1 Everton
*Arsenal* 3-0 Stoke
*Burnley* 2-1 Bournemouth
Hull 2-2 Crystal Palace
Swansea 1-4 *Sunderland*
Leicester 2-3 *Manchester City*
*Chelsea* 2-0 West Brom
*Manchester United* 2-1 Spurs
Southampton 1-1 Middlesbrough
*Liverpool* 3-0 West Ham


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello here are my predictions for the weekends premier league fixtures.

*Watford 1-3 Everton *Both teams have been scoring the same but Watford have let in more goals so Everton should win this. *( I am an Everton Fan)*

*Arsenal 4-0 Stoke *Arsenal are scoring goal and stoke quality player have failed to live to their billing and the defence is Leakey.

*Burnley 1-2 Bournemouth * I think even though both teams defences are similar Bournemouth have scored more so they should win.

*Hull City 2-3 Crystal Palace * Crystal Palace are scoring just about as many and they let in but Hull City are not scoring so Palace win.

*Swansea City 1-3 Sunderland* both team are similar but Sunderland are staring to put a run together so Sunderland win just.

*Leicester City 1-3 Manchester City *Leicester are missing Kante the engine for their team so Manchester city to win.

*Chelsea 2-0 West Brom Albion *Chelsea to win as they have better quality players .

*Manchester United 1-2 Tottenham Hotspur * Tottenham Hotspur to win as they have been scoring more than Manchester united and let in fewer goals.

*Southampton 1-1 Middlesbrough *I see this game as draw as both teams have scored and let in the same number of goals, so it has to be draw.

*Liverpool 3-0 West Ham United *Liverpool are at home West Ham united are not performing this season.

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Watford 1-2 Everton
Arsenal 2-0 Stoke
Burnley 1-1 Bournemouth
Hull 0-1 Crystal Palace
Swansea 2-2 Sunderland
Leicester 1-3 Manchester City 
Chelsea 2-1 West Brom
Manchester United 2-1 Spurs
Southampton 1-0 Middlesbrough
Liverpool 3-1 West Ham


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Watford 2-2 Everton
Arsenal 2-0 Stoke
Burnley 2-3 Bournemouth
Hull 1-3 Crystal Palace
Swansea 1-0 Sunderland
Leicester 3-4 Manchester City 
Chelsea 3-0 West Brom
Manchester United 1-1 Spurs
Southampton 1-1 Middlesbrough
Liverpool 3-1 West Ham


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Watford 2-0 Everton
Arsenal 3-0 Stoke
Burnley 1-1 Bournemouth
Hull 1-2 Crystal Palace
Swansea 0-1 Sunderland
Leicester 1-3 Manchester City
Chelsea 2-0 West Brom
Manchester United 2-0 Spurs
Southampton 1-0 Middlesbrough
Liverpool 3-1 West Ham


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Watford 1-1 Everton
Arsenal 3-1 Stoke
Burnley 0-1 Bournemouth
Hull 0-2 Crystal Palace
Swansea 2-1 Sunderland
Leicester 2-3 Manchester City
Chelsea 3-1 West Brom
Manchester United 2-2 Spurs
Southampton 0-0 Middlesbrough
Liverpool 3-1 West Ham


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Watford 1-*2 Everton*
*Arsenal 3*-1 Stoke
Burnley 0-*2 Bournemouth*
*Hull 1-1 Crystal Palace*
*Swansea 0*-2 Sunderland
*Leicester 2-2 Manchester City*
*Chelsea 4*-1 West Brom
*Manchester United 3*-2 Spurs
*Southampton 2*-0 Middlesbrough
*Liverpool 3*-1 West Ham


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Watford 1 - 2 EVERTON
ARSENAL 3 - 0 Stoke City
BURNLEY 1 - 1 BOURNEMOUTH
Hull City 0 - 2 CRYSTAL PALACE
SWANSEA 1 - 1 SUNDERLAND
Leicester City 1 - 2 MAN. CITY
CHELSEA 3 - 0 West Brom
MAN. UNITED 1 - 1 TOTTENHAM
SOUTHAMPTON 2 - 1 Middlesbrough
LIVERPOOL 3 - 1 West Ham


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Watford 1-2 Everton
Arsenal 2-0 Stoke
Burnley 0-1 Bournemouth
Hull 1-1 Crystal Palace
Swansea 2-2 Sunderland
Leicester 1-0 Manchester City 
Chelsea 2-0 West Brom
Manchester United 2-1 Spurs
Southampton 1-1 Middlesbrough
Liverpool 2-1 West Ham


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Watford 1-1 Everton
*Arsenal *3-0 Stoke
*Burnley *2-0 Bournemouth
Hull 1-2 *Crystal Palace*
Swansea 1-2 *Sunderland*
Leicester 1-2 *Manchester City*
*Chelsea *3-0 West Brom
Manchester United 1-1 Spurs
Southampton 1-1 Middlesbrough
*Liverpool *3-1 West Ham


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Watford 2-1 Everton
Arsenal 3-0 Stoke
Burnley 2-1 Bournemouth
Hull 1-1 Crystal Palace
Swansea 1-0 Sunderland
Leicester 1-2 Manchester City
Chelsea 2-0 West Brom
Manchester United 2-2 Spurs
Southampton 1-0 Middlesbrough
Liverpool 4-1 West Ham


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Watford 1-1 Everton
Arsenal 2-0 Stoke
Burnley 1-0 Bournemouth
Hull 1-2 Crystal Palace
Swansea 2-1 Sunderland
Leicester 1-1 Manchester City
Chelsea 2-0 West Brom
Manchester United 2-1 Spurs
Southampton 2-0 Middlesbrough
Liverpool 3-1 West Ham


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Spurs/United can be a double pointer as well 

Watford 1-2 Everton
Arsenal 2-0 Stoke
Burnley 1-1 Bournemouth
Hull 1-2 Crystal Palace
Swansea 2-2 Sunderland
Leicester 0-1 Manchester City
Chelsea 2-0 West Brom
Manchester United 1-1 Spurs
Southampton 1-1 Middlesbrough
Liverpool 2-1 West Ham


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Watford 1-1 Everton
*Arsenal* 3-0 Stoke City
Burnley 1-1 Bournemouth
Hull 0-2 *Crystal Palace*
Swansea City 0-2 *Sunderland
* Leicester City 0-3 *Manchester City*
*Chelsea* 2-0 West Bromwich Albion
Manchester United 1-1 Tottenham Hotspur
*Southampton* 1-0 Middlesbrough
*Liverpool* 2-1 West Ham United


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Arsenal *3-0 Stoke
Burnley 1-1 Bournemouth
Hull 0-2 *Crystal Palace*
Swansea 1-1 Sunderland
Leicester 1-2 *Manchester City*
*Chelsea *3-0 West Brom
*Manchester United* 2-1 Spurs
*Southampton *1-0 Middlesbrough
*Liverpool *3-1 West Ham


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 16
Bournemouth vs Leicester
Everton vs Arsenal
Middlesbrough vs Liverpool
Sunderland vs Chelsea
West Ham vs Burnley
Crystal Palace vs Manchester United
Manchester City vs Watford
Stoke vs Southampton
Tottenham vs Hull
West Brom vs Swansea

------------------------------------------------------------------

Gameweek 16
Bournemouth 2-2 Leicester
Everton 1-3 *Arsenal*
Middlesbrough 1-2 *Liverpool*
Sunderland 0-2 *Chelsea*
*West Ham* 2-0 Burnley
Crystal Palace 1-3 *Manchester United*
*Manchester City* 3-0 Watford
Stoke 1-1 Southampton
*Tottenham* 4-0 Hull
*West Brom* 1-0 Swansea


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Bournemouth 1-2 Leicester
Everton 1-2 Arsenal
Middlesbrough 0-2 Liverpool
Sunderland 0-3 Chelsea
West Ham 1-0 Burnley
Crystal Palace 1-2 Manchester United
Manchester City 3-1 Watford
Stoke 2-2 Southampton
Tottenham 5-0 Hull
West Brom 1-1 Swansea


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello here are my predictions for the midweek fixtures 

*Bournemouth 1-2 Leicester *I see this game slight win for Leicester city .

*Everton 2-1 Arsenal *I see Everton scoring goals and Arsenal scoring the odd goal but Everton are not letting in goals recently and home win.

*Middlesbrough 0-1 Liverpool * I Liverpool just winning as some their players are injured and that difficult when there 10 is injured.

*Sunderland 0-3 Chelsea* I see Chelsea winning as Sunderland leaking goals .

*West Ham United 1-1 Burnley *I think a draw as West Ham United are getting used to then new stadium and Burnley could score 1 goal.

*Crystal Palace 1-2 Manchester United *Manchester United are coming in form but the loss of Mkhitaryan could cause problem for 10 role.

*Manchester City 3-1 Watford* Manchester city will as Watford don't have quality of Manchester City. 

*Stoke City 2-2 Southampton *I this a draw Stoke City are letting in goals Southampton are not scoring .

*Tottenham Hotspur 3-0 Hull City *Tottenham Hotspur are do well in the league and Hull City are underperforming .

*West Bromwich Albion 1-2 Swansea City * I it as Swansea City win as Bob Bradley is just getting the players to get used to tactics.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Bournemouth* 2-1 Leicester
*Everton* 0-1 Arsenal
Middlesbrough 1-2 *Liverpool*
Sunderland 0-2 *Chelsea*
*West Ham* 3-1 Burnley
Crystal Palace 0-1 *Manchester United*
*Manchester City* 3-1 Watford
Stoke 0-1 *Southampton*
*Tottenham *4-0 Hull
*West Brom* 3-1 Swansea


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Bournemouth 1-1 Leicester
Everton 1-2 Arsenal
Middlesbrough 1-2 Liverpool
Sunderland 0-3 Chelsea
West Ham 2-0 Burnley
Crystal Palace 1-1 Manchester United
Manchester City 3-1 Watford
Stoke 1-1 Southampton
Tottenham 2-0 Hull
West Brom 2-1 Swansea


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Bournemouth 2-2 Leicester
Everton 0-1 Arsenal
Middlesbrough 1-1 Liverpool
Sunderland 0-2 Chelsea
West Ham 3-1 Burnley
Crystal Palace 0-1 Manchester United
Manchester City 2-1 Watford
Stoke 1-1 Southampton
Tottenham 2-0 Hull
West Brom 3-1 Swansea


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Bournemouth 1-1 Leicester
Everton 1-3 Arsenal
Middlesbrough 1-1 Liverpool
Sunderland 0-2 Chelsea
West Ham 1-0 Burnley
Crystal Palace 0-2 Manchester United
Manchester City 3-0 Watford
Stoke 1-1 Southampton
Tottenham 2-0 Hull
West Brom 3-1 Swansea


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Joel putting his foot down and acting like a true warrior of a moderator in here. sherwoodsalute.jpg.

Bournemouth 1-1 Leicester
Everton 1-3 Arsenal
Middlesbrough 0-2 Liverpool
Sunderland 0-2 Chelsea
West Ham 2-1 Burnley
Crystal Palace 0-3 Manchester United
Manchester City 2-2 Watford
Stoke 1-1 Southampton
Tottenham 3-0 Hull
West Brom 1-0 Swansea *


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Bournemouth 2-1 Leicester
Everton 1-1 Arsenal
Middlesbrough 1-2 Liverpool
Sunderland 0-2 Chelsea
West Ham 4-2 Burnley
Crystal Palace 2-2 Manchester United
Manchester City 4-0 Watford
Stoke 2-0 Southampton
Tottenham 5-0 Hull
West Brom 1-1 Swansea


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Bournemouth 2-1 Leicester
Everton 0-3 Arsenal
Middlesbrough 1-2 Liverpool
Sunderland 0-2 Chelsea
West Ham 2-0 Burnley
Crystal Palace 2-2 Manchester United
Manchester City 4-0 Watford
Stoke 1-1 Southampton
Tottenham 3-0 Hull
West Brom 2-0 Swansea


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Bournemouth 2-2 Leicester
Everton 0-2 *Arsenal*
*Middlesbrough* 1-0 Liverpool
Sunderland 0-3 *Chelsea*
*West Ham* 2-1 Burnley
*Crystal Palace* 2-1 Manchester United
*Manchester City* 3-1 Watford
Stoke 1-1 Southampton
*Tottenham* 4-0 Hull
West Brom 1-1 Swansea


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Bournemouth 1 - 2 LEICESTER CITY
Everton 1 - 3 ARSENAL
Sunderland 0 - 2 CHELSEA
WEST HAM 2 - 1 Burnley
Middlesbrough 0 - 3 LIVERPOOL
WEST BROM 1 - 1 SWANSEA
Crystal Palace 1 - 2 MAN. UNITED
MAN. CITY 3 - 1 Watford
TOTTENHAM 2 - 0 Hull City
STOKE CITY 1 - 1 SOUTHAMPTON


----------



## clinic79 (Dec 25, 2013)

#16 

Bournemouth 2-2 Leicester
Everton 0-1 *Arsenal*
Sunderland 1-2 *Chelsea*
*West Ham* 3-1 Burnley
Middlesbrough 0-2 *Liverpool*
WBA 0-1 *Swansea*
Crystal Palace 1-3 *ManU*
*Man City* 2-1 Watford
*Tottenham* 4-0 Hull
*Stoke* 2-1 Southampton


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

gameweek 16

Bournemouth 1-1 Leicester
Everton 0-3 Arsenal
Sunderland 1-4 Chelsea
West Ham 2-1 Burnley
Middlesbrough 1-2 Liverpool
WBA 3-0 swansea
Crystal Palace 1-1 ManU
Man City 3-1 Watford
Tottenham 3-0 Hull
Stoke 1-1 Southampton


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Bournemouth 2-1 Leicester
Everton 1-0 Arsenal
Middlesbrough 1-3 Liverpool
Sunderland 0-2 Chelsea
West Ham 1-1 Burnley
Crystal Palace 0-2 Manchester United
Manchester City 3-2 Watford
Stoke 1-1 Southampton
Tottenham 2-0 Hull
West Brom 1-1 Swansea


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Bournemouth 1-*2 Leicester*
Everton 0-*2 Arsenal*
Middlesbrough 1-*3 Liverpool*
Sunderland 0-*2 Chelsea*
*West Ham 2-2 Burnley*
Crystal Palace 0-*2 Manchester United*
*Manchester City 3*-1 Watford
*Stoke 2*-1 Southampton
*Tottenham 3*-0 Hull
*West Brom 2*-1 Swansea


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Gameweek 16
Bournemouth 0-2 Leicester
Everton 1-2 Arsenal
Middlesbrough 1-0 Liverpool
Sunderland 0-2 Chelsea
West Ham 1-1 Burnley
Crystal Palace 0-3 Manchester United
Manchester City 2-1 Watford
Stoke 1-1 Southampton
Tottenham 2-0 Hull
West Brom 2-1 Swansea


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Legit didn't realize there was midweek football :hmm: 

Done like 3/4 of it on Sunday afternoon before having to run out an barely been home since. Shall finish and post tonight (Seriously i will :side 

Gameweek 16
Bournemouth 0-1 Leicester
Everton 1-2 Arsenal
Middlesbrough 1-2 Liverpool
Sunderland 0-2 Chelsea
West Ham 1-1 Burnley
Crystal Palace 2-2 Manchester United
Manchester City 2-1 Watford
Stoke 1-1 Southampton
Tottenham 2-1 Hull
West Brom 1-1 Swansea


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Middlesbrough 1-1 Liverpool
Sunderland 1-2 Chelsea
West Ham 2-0 Burnley
Crystal Palace 1-3 Manchester United
Manchester City 2-0 Watford
Stoke 1-0 Southampton
Tottenham 2-0 Hull
West Brom 2-0 Swansea


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Damn midweek fuckery

Middlesbrough 1-3 Liverpool
Sunderland 0-2 Chelsea
West Ham 1-1 Burnley
Crystal Palace 1-2 Manchester United
Manchester City 2-1 Watford
Stoke 1-1 Southampton
Tottenham 3-0 Hull
West Brom 2-1 Swansea


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Gameweek 14*​


> Desecrated	13
> 
> Andre	12
> 
> ...


*Gameweek 15 results​*


> Jaxx	9
> clinic79	9
> Curry	9
> 
> ...


*Updated Table*​


> The Monster	128
> 
> Jaxx	126
> 
> ...


Told Ya I would do it :side: 

Apologies for it being late again time just isn't my friend these days :hmm: 

In any case week has already begun so for those who missed out on tonights games make sure you predict tomorrows! ​


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

JOY~! said:


> *Joel putting his foot down and acting like a true warrior of a moderator in here. sherwoodsalute.jpg.*












Good times between Seabs and myself.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Middlesbrough 1-3 Liverpool
Sunderland 1-3 Chelsea
West Ham 1-0 Burnley
Crystal Palace 2-3 Manchester United
Manchester City 2-0 Watford
Stoke 1-1 Southampton
Tottenham 3-0 Hull
West Brom 2-1 Swansea


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Middlesbrough 1-3 Liverpool
Sunderland 0-2 Chelsea
West Ham 2-0 Burnley
Crystal Palace 0-2 Manchester United 
Manchester City 3-0 Watford
Stoke 1-1 Southampton 
Tottenham 4-0 Hull
West Brom 2-1 Swansea


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

Middlesbrough 1-2 Liverpool
Sunderland 1-2 Chelsea
West Ham 1-2 Burnley
Crystal Palace 1-3 Manchester United 
Manchester City 3-0 Watford
Stoke 1-1 Southampton 
Tottenham 2-1 Hull
West Brom 2-2 Swansea


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Crystal Palace 1-3 Chelsea
Middlesbrough 2-0 Swansea City
Stoke City 1-1 Leicester City
Sunderland 1-0 Watford
West Ham 2-0 Hull City
West Brom 1-2 Man United
Bournemouth 2-2 Southampton
Man City 2-1 Arsenal
Tottenham 3-0 Burnley
Everton 1-1 Liverpool


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Crystal Palace 0-1 *Chelsea*
*Middlesbrough* 2-0 Swansea City
*Stoke City* 1-0 Leicester City
Sunderland 0-1 *Watford*
*West Ham* 1-0 Hull City
West Brom 1-3 *Man United*
Bournemouth 0-0 Southampton
Man City 1-1 Arsenal
*Tottenham* 3-0 Burnley
Everton 1-2 *Liverpool*

Merseyside Derby is double points, right? What about Man City vs Arsenal?


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

@CGS I'm on holiday for the boxing day fixtures, shall I post them alongside this weekends or PM them to you? Don't want them being forgotten about that's all.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Gameweek 16 results​


> Jaxx	14
> 
> Foreshadowed	11
> Renegade	11
> ...


*Updated Table*​


> Jaxx	140
> 
> The Monster	137
> 
> ...


Slowly slipping down the league :mj2 

@Vader better to just post it in here. I'll remember it a lot easier that way. Also if you plan to do you are better of predicting the games for New years weekend as well as i'll more than likely do both of those gameweeks together as I know i'm not gonna be around much to do it. 

That goes for anyone else as well. If you know you're gonna be super busy over the next 2 weeks then I would recommend doing game weeks 17, 18 & 19 all in one go, as usual you can always just do a 2nd post down the line . Completely up to you. 

And yes for this week the Merseyside derby & Arsenal/City are both double pointers
_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ 

Crystal Palace 0-1 Chelsea
Middlesbrough 1-1 Swansea City
Stoke City 0-1 Leicester City
Sunderland 1-0 Watford
West Ham 1-0 Hull City
West Brom 1-2 Man United
Bournemouth 1-0 Southampton
Man City 1-1 Arsenal
Tottenham 3-0 Burnley
Everton 1-2 Liverpool

​


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*One Step Closer trips9) to regaining my rightful spot in the top 4. *


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Crystal Palace* 2-1 Chelsea
Middlesbrough 0-0 Swansea City
Stoke City 1-2 *Leicester City*
Sunderland 1-1 Watford
*West Ham* 2-0 Hull City
West Brom 2-2 Man United
*Bournemouth* 2-1 Southampton
Man City 1-2 *Arsenal*
*Tottenham* 4-0 Burnley
Everton 0-4 *Liverpool*

Hello CGS. I'd like to be moved to 3rd last in compliance with alphabetical order. Thanks


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

DA said:


> Hello CGS. I'd like to be moved to 3rd last in compliance with alphabetical order. Thanks


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I'll do a few at once, if you add foreign games i'll have to put them in a separate post.

Gameweek 17

Crystal Palace 0-3 *Chelsea*
*Middlesbrough *2-1 Swansea City
Stoke City 0-1 *Leicester City*
Sunderland 1-1 Watford
*West Ham* 2-0 Hull City
West Brom 0-2 *Man United*
*Bournemouth *1-0 Southampton
Man City 1-2 *Arsenal* (double)
*Tottenham *2-0 Burnley
Everton 2-2 Liverpool (double)

-----

Gameweek 18

Watford 1-1 Crystal Palace 
*Arsenal *2-0 West Brom 
*Burnley *1-0 Middlesbrough 
*Chelsea *2-0 Bournemouth 
Leicester 1-1 Everton 
*Manchester United* 5-1 Sunderland 
Swansea 0-1 *West Ham* 
Hull City 0-1 *Manchester City* 
*Liverpool *4-2 Stoke City 
Southampton 0-1 *Tottenham*

-----

Gameweek 19

Hull City 1-2 *Everton*
*Burnley *2-1 Sunderland 
*Chelsea *2-0 Stoke City 
*Leicester *1-0 West Ham 
*Manchester United* 3-1 Middlesbrough 
Southampton 1-2 *West Brom* 
Swansea 1-2 *Bournemouth	*
*Liverpool *3-2 Manchester City (possible double) 
Watford 1-1 Tottenham 
*Arsenal *3-1 Crystal Palace

-----

Gameweek 20

*Middlesbrough *2-1 Leicester 
*Everton *2-1 Southampton 
*Manchester Cit*y 2-0 Burnley 
*Sunderland *2-1 Liverpool 
*West Brom* 1-0 Hull City 
West Ham 1-2 *Manchester United	* 
*Bournemouth *1-0 Arsenal 
Crystal Palace 0-0 Swansea 
Stoke City 1-1 Watford 
*Tottenham	*2-1 Chelsea (possible double)​


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

CGS said:


> Jaxx 140
> The Monster 137
> TheFreeMan 131
> Renegade 127
> Fanjawi 121


19 Points off the top... I remember when I was first


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

So this is what it feels like to be king

:bosstrips

Crystal Palace 1-2 Chelsea
Middlesbrough 2-0 Swansea City
Stoke City 2-1 Leicester City
Sunderland 1-1 Watford
West Ham 2-0 Hull City
West Brom 2-3 Man United
Bournemouth 1-2 Southampton
Man City 2-2 Arsenal
Tottenham 3-0 Burnley
Everton 1-3 Liverpool


----------



## clinic79 (Dec 25, 2013)

Crystal Palace 1-3 Chelsea
Middlesbrough 1-2 Swansea
Stoke 3-0 Leicester
Sunderland 2-1 Watford
West Ham 3-1 Hull
WBA 0-2 ManU
Bournemouth 2-1 Southampton
Man City 1-1 Arsenal
Tottenham 2-1 Burnley
Everton 3-3 Liverpool


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

17

Crystal Palace 1-2 Chelsea
Middlesbrough 2-0 Swansea City
Stoke City 2-1 Leicester City
Sunderland 1-1 Watford
West Ham 2-0 Hull City
West Brom 2-1 Man United
Bournemouth 1-1 Southampton
Man City 1-2 Arsenal
Tottenham 2-0 Burnley
Everton 1-2 Liverpool


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Joint 5th :hmm: not too bad, although I probably fancy United's chances at top 4 more than mine :side:

Crystal Palace 0-2 Chelsea
Middlesbrough 1-0 Swansea City
Stoke City 1-2 Leicester City
Sunderland 1-1 Watford 
West Ham 2-1 Hull Tigers
West Brom 0-1 Manchester United 
Bournemouth 1-2 Southampton 
Manchester City 1-1 Arsenal
Tottenham 3-0 Burnley 
Everton 1-2 Liverpool


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 17
Crystal Palace 0-2 *Chelsea*
*Middlesbrough* 2-1 Swansea City
Stoke City 1-1 Leicester City
*Sunderland* 3-0 Watford
*West Ham* 3-1 Hull City
West Brom 1-2 *Man United*
*Bournemouth* 2-0 Southampton
Man City 1-2 *Arsenal* _Double Points_
*Tottenham* 4-0 Burnley
Everton 2-2 Liverpool _Double Points_


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Crystal Palace *1-1* Chelsea
Middlesbrough *1-0* Swansea City
Stoke City *2-1* Leicester City
Sunderland *0-2* Watford
West Ham *2-1* Hull City
West Brom *2-2* Man United
Bournemouth *1-0* Southampton
Man City *2-2* Arsenal
Tottenham *2-0* Burnley
Everton *2-2* Liverpool


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Match day 17 -

Crystal Palace 1-2 Chelsea
Middlesbrough 2-1 Swansea City
Stoke City 1-0 Leicester City
Sunderland 1-1 Watford
West Ham 2-0 Hull City
West Brom 0-1 Man United
Bournemouth 1-1 Southampton
Man City 2-3 Arsenal
Tottenham 3-0 Burnley
Everton 2-2 Liverpool


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Crystal Palace 0-3 Chelsea
Middlesbrough 1-1 Swansea City
Stoke City 1-1 Leicester City
Sunderland 2-1 Watford
West Ham 2-0 Hull City
West Brom 1-1 Man United
Bournemouth 1-1 Southampton
Man City 2-2 Arsenal
Tottenham 3-0 Burnley
Everton 1-3 Liverpool
*


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello here my predictions for the weekends fixtures:

*Crystal Palace 0-3 Chelsea* Crystal Palace are letting in goals and Chelsea have better players.

*Middlesbrough 2-1 Swansea City* I see this game as draw as Middlesbrough are not scoring but Swansea are letting in goals, so Middlesbrough to just win.

*Stoke City 1-1 Leicester City *I see this game as draw as both teams are better than where they are in league but are both not performing this season with the players they have.


*Sunderland 1-2 Watford *Both teams have let in the same amount of goals but Watford have scored more so Watford win.

*West Ham United 2-1 Hull City *I this game is close but West Ham United the edge as they have scored more.

*West Bromwich Albion 1-1 Man United *Both are performing about the same, Manchester United better players are not gelling this season they are try to get used a new manager and style of play so a draw. 

*Bournemouth 1-2 Southampton *This Derby match is even but Southampton have scored more goals their south coast rivals. So Southampton win.

*Man City 2-2 Arsenal* I see this top of the table clash as draw as both teams are evenly match .

*Tottenham Hotspur 3-0 Burnley *Tottenham Hotspur win as Burnley don't have players to compete on a skill level with Tottenham Hotspur .

*Everton 3-1 Liverpool *I see Everton win as Liverpool have goalkeeper problems and have injuries in attacking department .*( I am an Everton)*

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Crystal Palace 0-2 Chelsea
Middlesbrough 1-1 Swansea City
Stoke City 1-1 Leicester City
Sunderland 1-2 Watford
West Ham 2-0 Hull City
West Brom 1-2 Man United
Bournemouth 2-2 Southampton
Man City 2-2 Arsenal
Tottenham 3-0 Burnley
Everton 0-2 Liverpool


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Crystal Palace 1-2 Chelsea
Middlesbrough 2-1 Swansea City
Stoke City 2-0 Leicester City
Sunderland 3-2 Watford
West Ham 3-1 Hull City
West Brom 0-2 Man United
Bournemouth 1-1 Southampton
Man City 3-1 Arsenal
Tottenham 4-0 Burnley
Everton 1-3 Liverpool


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Crystal Palace 1 - 3 CHELSEA
MIDDLESBROUGH 1 - 0 Swansea
STOKE CITY 2 - 1 Leicester City
SUNDERLAND 1 - 1 WATFORD
WEST HAM 2 - 0 Hull City
West Brom 1 - 2 MAN. UNITED
BOURNEMOUTH 1 - 0 Southampton
MAN. CITY 2 - 2 ARSENAL
TOTTENHAM 3 - 0 Burnley
EVERTON 2 - 2 LIVERPOOL


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Crystal Palace 0-1 Chelsea
Middlesbrough 2-0 Swansea City
Stoke City 1-1 Leicester City
Sunderland 1-0 Watford
West Ham 2-0 Hull City
West Brom 1-2 Man United
Bournemouth 1-1 Southampton
Man City 2-0 Arsenal
Tottenham 2-0 Burnley
Everton 0-0 Liverpool


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Crystal Palace 1-2 Chelsea
Middlesbrough 1-0 Swansea 
Stoke City 1-1 Leicester 
Sunderland 2-1 Watford
West Ham 2-0 Hull City
West Brom 2-3 Man United
Bournemouth 1-2 Southampton
Man City 2-2 Arsenal
Tottenham 2-0 Burnley
Everton 1-2 Liverpool


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Crystal Palace 1-*3 Chelsea*
*Middlesbrough 2*-0 Swansea 
Stoke City 1-*2 Leicester* 
*Sunderland 2-2 Watford*
_West Ham 2_-0 Hull City
West Brom 1-*3 Man United*
Bournemouth 1-*2 Southampton*
*Man City 3*-2 Arsenal
*Tottenham 2*-1 Burnley
Everton 1-*2 Liverpool*


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

Crystal Palace 0-2 Chelsea
Middlesbrough 2-1 Swansea City
Stoke City 1-1 Leicester City
Sunderland 1-0 Watford
West Ham 2-0 Hull City
West Brom 0-2 Man United
Bournemouth 1-2 Southampton
Man City 2-2 Arsenal
Tottenham 2-1 Burnley
Everton 1-2 Liverpool


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Crystal Palace 0-2 Chelsea
Middlesbrough 1-1 Swansea City
Stoke City 2-1 Leicester City
Sunderland 1-2 Watford
West Ham 2-0 Hull City
West Brom 1-2 Man United
Bournemouth 2-1 Southampton
Man City 2-2 Arsenal
Tottenham 3-0 Burnley
Everton 1-2 Liverpool


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Middlesbrough 0-0 Swansea City
Stoke City 2-2 Leicester City
Sunderland 1-0 Watford
West Ham 3-1 Hull City
West Brom 1-1 Man United
Bournemouth 2-0 Southampton
Man City 3-2 Arsenal
Tottenham 4-0 Burnley
Everton 0-1 Liverpool


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Fuck.

*Bournemouth* 1-0 Southampton
Manchester City 1-1 Arsenal
*Tottenham Hotspur* 3-0 Burnley
Everton 0-0 Liverpool


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Gameweek 18

Watford 2-1 Crystal Palace	
Arsenal 2-0 West Brom	
Burnley 1-1 Middlesbrough	
Chelsea 3-0 Bournemouth	
Leicester 2-1 Everton	
Manchester United 3-0 Sunderland	
Swansea 0-2 West Ham 
Hull City 0-3 Manchester City	
Liverpool 3-1 Stoke City	
Southampton 0-1 Tottenham


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Watford *1-2* Crystal Palace	
Arsenal *2-0* West Brom	
Burnley *1-0* Middlesbrough	
Chelsea *2-1* Bournemouth	
Leicester *1-1* Everton	
Manchester United *2-0* Sunderland	
Swansea *0-2* West Ham 
Hull City *1-4* Manchester City	
Liverpool *2-1* Stoke City	
Southampton *1-2* Tottenham


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

week 18

Watford 4-2 Crystal Palace	
Arsenal 2-1 West Brom	
Burnley 0-1 Middlesbrough	
Chelsea 2-0 Bournemouth	
Leicester 3-1 Everton	
Manchester United 1-1Sunderland	
Swansea 1-1 West Ham 
Hull City 1-2 Manchester City	
Liverpool 4-1 Stoke City	
Southampton o-2 Tottenham


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Watford 1-1 Crystal Palace	
Arsenal 2-0 West Brom	
Burnley 0-1 Middlesbrough	
Chelsea 3-0 Bournemouth	
Leicester 1-1 Everton	
Manchester United 3-0 Sunderland	
Swansea 0-2 West Ham 
Hull City 0-4 Manchester City	
Liverpool 3-2 Stoke City	
Southampton 1-2 Tottenham


----------



## clinic79 (Dec 25, 2013)

Watford 2-2 Crystal Palace
*Arsenal* 2-1 WBA
*Burnley* 1-0 Middlesbrough
*Chelsea* 1-0 Bournemouth
Leicester 1-2 *Everton*
*ManU* 2-0 Sunderland
Swansea 1-2 *West Ham*
Hull 0-2 *Man City*
*Liverpool* 2-1 Stoke
Southampton 1-1 Tottenham


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Watford 2-1 Crystal Palace	
Arsenal 3-1 West Brom	
Burnley 2-1 Middlesbrough	
Chelsea 4-0 Bournemouth	
Leicester 2-1 Everton	
Manchester United 3-0 Sunderland	
Swansea 1-1 West Ham 
Hull City 0-2 Manchester City	
Liverpool 3-0 Stoke City	
Southampton 1-1 Tottenham


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Watford 2-1 Crystal Palace	
*Arsenal* 3-0 West Brom	
Burnley 1-1 Middlesbrough	
*Chelsea* 2-0 Bournemouth	
*Leicester* 2-0 Everton	
*Manchester United* 2-0 Sunderland	
Swansea 1-2 *West Ham* 
Hull City 1-2 *Manchester City	*
*Liverpool* 4-1 Stoke City	
*Southampton* 2-1 Tottenham


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Match day 18 -

Watford 1-0 Crystal Palace	
Arsenal 3-0 West Brom	
Burnley 1-1 Middlesbrough	
Chelsea 2-1 Bournemouth	
Leicester 2-0 Everton	
Manchester United 2-0 Sunderland	
Swansea 1-2 West Ham 
Hull City 1-3 Manchester City	
Liverpool 1-1 Stoke City	
Southampton 2-1 Tottenham


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Watford 1-1 Crystal Palace	
Arsenal 3-1 West Brom	
Burnley 0-1 Middlesbrough	
Chelsea 2-0 Bournemouth	
Leicester 2-2 Everton	
Manchester United 3-0 Sunderland	
Swansea 0-1 West Ham 
Hull City 1-2 Manchester City	
Liverpool 2-0 Stoke City	
Southampton 1-1 Tottenham


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Watford *1-0 Crystal Palace
*Arsenal *2-1 West Brom
Burnley 0-0 Middlesbrough
*Chelsea *2-0 Bournemouth
Leicester 1-1 Everton
*Manchester United* 3-0 Sunderland
Swansea 1-1 West Ham
Hull City 0-3 *Manchester City*
*Liverpool *3-1 Stoke City
Southampton 0-2 *Tottenham*


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Merry Christmas football fans!

Watford 3-1 Crystal Palace
Arsenal 2-0 West Brom
Burnley 1-1 Middlesbrough 
Chelsea 3-0 Bournemouth 
Leicester 2-1 Everton 
Manchester United 4-0 Sunderland 
Swansea 1-3 West Ham
Hull Tigers 0-3 Manchester City
Liverpool 2-1 Stoke City
Southampton 0-1 Tottenham


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Watford* 3-1 Crystal Palace
*Arsenal* 2-1 West Brom
*Burnley *2-0 Middlesbrough
*Chelsea* 4-0 Bournemouth
Leicester 1-1 Everton
*Manchester United* 2-0 Sunderland
Swansea 1-2 *West Ham*
Hull City 0-2 *Manchester City*
*Liverpool* 4-1 Stoke City
Southampton 1-1 Tottenham


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Watford 1-1 Crystal Palace
Arsenal 2-0 West Brom
Burnley 2-1 Middlesbrough
Chelsea 3-0 Bournemouth
Leicester 1-1 Everton
Manchester United 3-0 Sunderland
Swansea 1-2 West Ham
Hull City 0-3 Manchester City
Liverpool 2-0 Stoke City
Southampton 1-1 Tottenham


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 18
Watford 1-1 Crystal Palace
*Arsenal* 2-0 West Brom
*Burnley* 2-1 Middlesbrough
*Chelsea* 3-0 Bournemouth
Leicester 2-2 Everton
*Manchester United* 3-1 Sunderland
Swansea 1-2 *West Ham*
Hull City 0-4 *Manchester City*
*Liverpool* 2-0 Stoke City
Southampton 0-2 *Tottenham*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Gameweek 17 scores​*


> Fanjawi	16
> Destiny	16
> 
> Foreshadowed	15
> ...


*Updated Table*​


> Jaxx	148
> 
> TheFreeMan	143
> 
> ...











Merry Christmas people! 

And here's hoping for some good boxing day football!. 2 more gameweeks until we switch it up so gogogo. 
_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ 

*Gameweek 18*
Watford 0-1 Crystal Palace
Arsenal 2-1 West Brom
Burnley 0-1 Middlesbrough
Chelsea 2-0 Bournemouth 
Leicester 1-1 Everton
Manchester United 2-1 Sunderland
Swansea 0-2 West Ham
Hull 0-2 Man City 
Liverpool 1-0 Stoke
Southampton 1-2 Spurs
​


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello here my predictions for the Boxing Day fixtures .

*Watford 1-2 Crystal Palace* I see this game as win for crystal Palace as Sam Allardyce has just take charge and player want to impress the new boss.

*Arsenal 3-1 *West Bromwich Albion Arsenal have the quaintly players to pull off a convincing win.	

*Burnley 0-1 Middlesbrough	* Both teams have scored the same number of goals but Burnley have let in a lot more goals, so Middlesbrough to win.

*Chelsea 2-0 Bournemouth	*Chelsea are top and Conte defensive organisational skill make them favourites to win.

*Leicester City 1-3 Everton* I see Everton winning as Leicester are missing Kante the work horse in their midfield so Everton can capitalise on that. *I am an Everton Fan*

*Manchester United 3-0 Sunderland *I see Manchester United winning as Sunderland are a 1 man team Jermaine Defoe the defence is leaking goals.

*Swansea City 1-1 West Ham United *I see as draw people are writing off Bob Bradley due to his nationality. He is an experienced manager would get a draw.

*Hull City 1-2 Manchester City *Manchester City to win as they more strength in depth so whatever team they put out it will be superior to Hull City.

*Liverpool 2-0 Stoke City	*Liverpool to win even though they are missing some players, Stoke City quality player are still underperforming. So Liverpool to win.

*Southampton 1-1 Tottenham Hotspur * I see this game as draw as even though Tottenham Hotspur are scoring goals Southampton are not conceding goals so it has a draw all over it.

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Watford 2-1 Crystal Palace
Arsenal 2-1 West Brom
Burnley 1-1 Middlesbrough
Chelsea 2-0 Bournemouth
Leicester 2-2 Everton
Manchester United 2-0 Sunderland
Swansea 1-1 West Ham
Hull 0-3 Man City
Liverpool 2-0 Stoke
Southampton 1-1 Spurs


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Watford 2-2 Crystal Palace
Arsenal 3-1 West Brom
Burnley 2-1 Middlesbrough 
Chelsea 4-0 Bournemouth 
Leicester 3-1 Everton 
Manchester United 5-0 Sunderland 
Swansea 3-3 West Ham
Hull 0-4 Manchester City
Liverpool 3-0 Stoke City
Southampton 1-2 Tottenham


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

WATFORD 1 - 1 CRYSTAL PALACE
ARSENAL 1 - 1 WEST BROM
BURNLEY 0 - 0 MIDDLESBROUGH
CHELSEA 3 - 0 Bournemouth
LEICESTER CITY 1 - 0 Everton
MAN. UNITED 2 - 0 Sunderland
Swansea 0 - 1 WEST HAM
Hull City 0 - 4 MAN. CITY
LIVERPOOL 3 - 1 Stoke City
Southampton 1 - 2 TOTTENHAM


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Watford 2-0 Crystal Palace
Arsenal 2-0 West Brom
Burnley 1-0 Middlesbrough
Chelsea 3-0 Bournemouth
Leicester 2-1 Everton
Manchester United 2-0 Sunderland
Swansea 0-0 West Ham
Hull City 0-2 Manchester City
Liverpool 1-0 Stoke City
Southampton 2-1 Tottenham


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Watford 1-*2 Crystal Palace*
*Arsenal 3*-1 West Brom
*Burnley 2-2 Middlesbrough *
*Chelsea 4*-1 Bournemouth 
*Leicester 1-1 Everton *
*Manchester United 2*-0 Sunderland 
Swansea 0-*2 West Ham*
Hull 0-*4 Manchester City*
*Liverpool 2*-1 Stoke City
Southampton 1-*2 Tottenham*


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Arsenal 2-0 West Brom
Burnley 1-1 Middlesbrough
Chelsea 2-0 Bournemouth
Leicester 2-1 Everton
Manchester United 3-0 Sunderland
Swansea 1-1 West Ham
Hull City 0-2 Manchester City
Liverpool 3-1 Stoke City
Southampton 2-1 Tottenham


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

Watford 1-2 Crystal Palace
Arsenal 2-0 West Brom
Burnley 2-0 Middlesbrough
Chelsea 2-0 Bournemouth 
Leicester 1-1 Everton
Manchester United 2-1 Sunderland
Swansea 2-1 West Ham
Hull 1-2 Man City 
Liverpool 2-0 Stoke
Southampton 1-2 Spurs


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Arsenal 2-1 West Brom
Burnley 0-1 Middlesbrough
Chelsea 4-0 Bournemouth 
Leicester 1-1 Everton
Manchester United 3-0 Sunderland
Swansea 1-2 West Ham
Hull 0-3 Man City 
Liverpool 2-1 Stoke
Southampton 0-1 Spurs


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*Liverpool* 3-1 Stoke City
*Southampton* 1-0 Tottenham Hotspur

*Gameweek 19*

Hull City 0-2 *Everton*
*Burnley* 1-0 Sunderland
*Manchester United *2-0 Middlesbrough
Swansea City 1-2 *Bournemouth*
*Chelsea* 2-0 Stoke City
*Southampton* 1-0 West Bromwich Albion
Leicester City 1-1 West Ham United
*Liverpool* 2-1 Manchester City
Watford 1-2 *Tottenham Hotspur*
*Arsenal* 2-1 Crystal Palace


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Gameweek 18 results​*


> Joel	15
> 
> Vader	13
> 
> ...


*Updated Table​*


> Jaxx	154
> 
> TheFreeMan	150
> 
> ...




Tried to do this as quickly as possible since the next round of games start tomorrow night! 

Renegade - Not sure if you realised you posted or you just decided to change every single prediction you had but with that you've gone from 12 points to 6 points for the week :lmao.

Right so imma just stick the next 2 gameweeks together as the matches go all the way from tomorrow until next weds so best to just do them both together 

*Gameweek 19*
Hull Vs Everton
Burnley Vs Sunderland
Chelsea vs Stoke
Leicester Vs West Ham
Manchester United Vs Middlesbrough
Southampton Vs West Brom
Swansea Vs Bournemouth
Liverpool Vs Man City *Double Points*
Watford Vs Spurs
Arsenal Vs Crystal Palace

*Gameweek 20*
Middlesbrough vs Leicester
Everton vs Southampton
Man City vs Burnley
Sunderland Vs Liverpool
West Brom Vs Hull
West Ham Vs Manchester United
Bournemouth Vs Arsenal
Crystal Palace vs Swansea
Stoke Vs Watford
Spurs vs Chelsea *Double Points* ​


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Gameweek 19*

Hull *0-1* Everton
Burnley *2-0* Sunderland
Chelsea *2-0* Stoke 
Leicester *1-1* West Ham
Manchester United *1-0* Middlesbrough
Southampton *1-0* West Brom
Swansea *1-2* Bournemouth
Liverpool *1-1* Man City **Double Points**
Watford *0-2* Spurs
Arsenal *2-1* Crystal Palace




*Gameweek 20*

Middlesbrough *1-0* Leicester
Everton *2-2* Southampton
Man City *3-0* Burnley
Sunderland *0-2* Liverpool
West Brom *1-0* Hull
West Ham *1-2* Manchester United
Bournemouth *0-2* Arsenal
Crystal Palace *2-0* Swansea
Stoke *0-0* Watford
Spurs *2-1* Chelsea **Double Points**


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

If I'm correct, Gameweek 20 is not counted as being within the 110 point threshold correct?

So it's either 9 points or I'm knocked out.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Gameweek 19

Hull 1-2 Everton
Burnley 1-1 Sunderland
Leicester 2-2 West Ham
Manchester United 2-0 Middlesbrough
Southampton 2-1 West Brom
Swansea 2-2 Bournemouth
Liverpool 1-1 Man City *Double Points*
Watford 0-2 Spurs
Arsenal 2-1 Crystal Palace

Gameweek 20

Middlesbrough 1-1 Leicester
Everton 2-1 Southampton
Man City 3-0 Burnley
Sunderland 0-2 Liverpool
West Brom 2-0 Hull
West Ham 1-2 Manchester United
Bournemouth 2-4 Arsenal
Crystal Palace 2-2 Swansea
Stoke 1-0 Watford
Spurs 1-2 Chelsea *Double Points*


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Match day 19 -

Hull 0-1 Everton
Burnley 1-1 Sunderland
Leicester 2-2 West Ham
Manchester United 2-0 Middlesbrough
Southampton 2-1 West Brom
Swansea 1-3 Bournemouth
Liverpool 3-1 Man City *Double Points*
Watford 0-2 Spurs
Arsenal 2-1 Crystal Palace

Match day 20 -

Middlesbrough 1-1 Leicester
Everton 2-1 Southampton
Man City 3-0 Burnley
Sunderland 0-2 Liverpool
West Brom 2-0 Hull
West Ham 1-2 Manchester United
Bournemouth 2-2 Arsenal
Crystal Palace 3-2 Swansea
Stoke 1-1 Watford
Spurs 2-2 Chelsea *Double Points*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I've edited Chelsea vs Stoke into CGS' Gameweek 19 fixtures, because he left it out, because he's CGS.

@Renegade™ and @The Monster - you two may want to add that fixture into your predictions.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Dammit Joel. Couldn't have been a GOOD GUY like @Erik. and send me a PM instead? Any chance for a cheap lol :side:


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Gameweek 19

Hull 1-3 Everton
Burnley 2-1 Sunderland
Leicester 2-1 West Ham
Manchester United 2-0 Middlesbrough
Southampton 2-0 West Brom
Swansea 1-1 Bournemouth
Liverpool 2-1 Man City *Double Points*
Watford 0-1 Spurs
Arsenal 2-1 Crystal Palace

Gameweek 20

Middlesbrough 1-2 Leicester
Everton 2-2 Southampton
Man City 4-0 Burnley
Sunderland 0-3 Liverpool
West Brom 1-0 Hull
West Ham 2-2 Manchester United
Bournemouth 0-2 Arsenal
Crystal Palace 2-0 Swansea
Stoke 2-0 Watford
Spurs 1-1 Chelsea *Double Points*


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Gameweek 19
Hull 1-2 *Everton*
*Burnley* 2-1 Sunderland
*Chelsea* 3-0 Stoke
Leicester 1-1 West Ham
*Manchester United* 2-0 Middlesbrough
*Southampton* 2-0 West Brom
Swansea 0-2 *Bournemouth*
*Liverpool* 3-1 Man City *Double Points*
Watford 1-3 *Spurs*
*Arsenal* 4-0 Crystal Palace

Gameweek 20
*Middlesbrough* 1-0 Leicester
Everton 2-2 Southampton
*Man City* 3-0 Burnley
Sunderland 0-3 *Liverpool*
*West Brom* 2-0 Hull
West Ham 1-2 *Manchester United*
Bournemouth 2-3 *Arsenal*
Crystal Palace 0-0 Swansea
*Stoke* 2-1 Watford
*Spurs* 2-1 Chelsea *Double Points*


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Gameweek 19

Hull 1-1 Everton
*Burnley *2-0 Sunderland
*Chelsea* 3-0 Stoke
*Leicester *2-1 West Ham
*Manchester United* 1-0 Middlesbrough
*Southampton *1-0 West Brom
Swansea 1-3 *Bournemouth*
*Liverpool* 4-2 Man City *Double Points*
Watford 1-2 *Spurs*
*Arsenal* 3-0 Crystal Palace

Gameweek 20

*Middlesbrough* 1-0 Leicester
Everton 1-1 Southampton
*Man City* 4-0 Burnley
Sunderland 0-3 *Liverpool*
*West Brom* 3-1 Hull
West Ham 1-3 *Manchester United*
Bournemouth 1-2 *Arsenal*
*Crystal Palace* 3-1 Swansea
Stoke 1-1 Watford
Spurs 1-1 Chelsea *Double Points*


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Joel said:


> I've edited Chelsea vs Stoke into CGS' Gameweek 19 fixtures, because he left it out, because he's CGS.
> 
> @Renegade™ and @The Monster - you two may want to add that fixture into your predictions.


*This thread would be a mess without you.

sherwoodsaulte.png*


CGS said:


> Dammit Joel. Couldn't have been a GOOD GUY like @Erik. and send me a PM instead? Any chance for a cheap lol :side:


*I got 8 not 6 this week brother :cudi*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

JOY~! said:


> *This thread would be a mess without you.
> 
> sherwoodsaulte.png*
> 
> ...


Tough shit. Not changing it :draper2


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

Gameweek 19
Hull 2-2 Everton
Burnley 1-1 Sunderland
Chelsea 2-0 Stoke
Leicester 1-1 West Ham
Manchester United 2-0 Middlesbrough
Southampton 2-1 West Brom
Swansea 1-1 Bournemouth
Liverpool 3-2 Man City *Double Points*
Watford 0-1 Spurs
Arsenal 2-1 Crystal Palace

Gameweek 20
Middlesbrough 1-1 Leicester
Everton 1-1 Southampton
Man City 4-0 Burnley
Sunderland 1-3 Liverpool
West Brom 2-0 Hull
West Ham 0-2 Manchester United
Bournemouth 1-2 Arsenal
Crystal Palace 2-0 Swansea
Stoke 2-1 Watford
Spurs 1-2 Chelsea *Double Points*


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

CGS said:


> Tough shit. Not changing it :draper2


:rude


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Hull 0-2 Everton
Burnley 1-1 Sunderland
Chelsea 2-0 Stoke
Leicester 0-1 West Ham
Manchester United 2-0 Middlesbrough
Southampton 1-1 West Brom
Swansea 0-0 Bournemouth
Liverpool 3-2 Man City *Double Points*
Watford 0-2 Spurs
Arsenal 2-0 Crystal Palace

-------

Middlesbrough 1-1 Leicester
Everton 2-1 Southampton
Man City 3-0 Burnley
Sunderland 1-3 Liverpool
West Brom 2-0 Hull
West Ham 1-1 Manchester United
Bournemouth 1-3 Arsenal
Crystal Palace 2-0 Swansea
Stoke 2-1 Watford
Spurs 1-1 Chelsea *Double Points*


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Gameweek 19
Hull 0-2 Everton
Burnley 2-2 Sunderland
Chelsea 3-1 Stoke
Leicester 1-2 West Ham
Manchester United 4-0 Middlesbrough
Southampton 2-1 West Brom
Swansea 1-1 Bournemouth
Liverpool 2-2 Man City *Double Points*
Watford 2-3 Spurs
Arsenal 3-1 Crystal Palace

Gameweek 20
Middlesbrough 2-1 Leicester
Everton 2-0 Southampton
Man City 3-0 Burnley
Sunderland 1-3 Liverpool
West Brom 2-0 Hull
West Ham 1-1 Manchester United
Bournemouth 0-2 Arsenal
Crystal Palace 3-1 Swansea
Stoke 2-1 Watford
Spurs 1-1 Chelsea *Double Points*


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Sometimes when things are going badly you need to return to what you know

Gameweek 19
Hull 1-2 Everton
Burnley 2-1 Sunderland
Chelsea 2-1 Stoke
Leicester 2-1 West Ham
Manchester United 2-1 Middlesbrough
Southampton 2-1 West Brom
Swansea 2-1 Bournemouth
Liverpool 1-2 Man City *Double Points*
Watford 1-2 Spurs
Arsenal 2-1 Crystal Palace

Gameweek 20
Middlesbrough 1-2 Leicester
Everton 2-1 Southampton
Man City 2-1 Burnley
Sunderland 1-2 Liverpool
West Brom 2-1 Hull
West Ham 1-2 Manchester United
Bournemouth 1-2 Arsenal
Crystal Palace 1-2 Swansea
Stoke 2-1 Watford
Spurs 1-2 Chelsea *Double Points*


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

I got 7 points on gameweek 18, CGS. 

Hull 0-2 Everton
Burnley 2-1 Sunderland
Chelsea 2-0 Stoke
Leicester 2-1 West Ham
Manchester United 2-0 Middlesbrough
Southampton 1-1 West Brom
Swansea 1-1 Bournemouth
Liverpool 3-2 Man City *Double Points*
Watford 0-2 Spurs
Arsenal 3-1 Crystal Palace


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Mike Smalling said:


> If I'm correct, *Gameweek 20 is not counted as being within the 110 point threshold right*?
> 
> So it's either 9 points or I'm knocked out.





CGS said:


> Right so *imma just stick the next 2 gameweeks together as the matches go all the way from tomorrow until next weds so best to just do them both together*


Er...anybody?

Just to be safe, dropped a ton of points already, PC was down unfortunately

Middlesbrough 1-2 *Leicester City*
*Everton* 2-1 Southampton
*Manchester City* 3-1 Burnley
Sunderland 0-2 *Liverpool*
*West Bromwich Albion* 1-0 Hull City
West Ham United 1-2 *Manchester United*
Bournemouth 0-2 *Arsenal*
Crystal Palace 1-1 Swansea City
*Stoke City* 2-1 Watford
Tottenham Hotspur 1-1 Chelsea *Double Points*


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Gameweek 19
Hull 1-3 Everton
Burnley 1-1 Sunderland
Chelsea 3-0 Stoke
Leicester 2-1 West Ham
Manchester United 2-1 Middlesbrough
Southampton 1-0 West Brom
Swansea 1-1 Bournemouth
Liverpool 2-1 Man City *Double Points*
Watford 1-3 Spurs
Arsenal 1-0 Crystal Palace

Gameweek 20
Middlesbrough 1-1 Leicester
Everton 2-1 Southampton
Man City 2-0 Burnley
Sunderland 1-3 Liverpool
West Brom 4-0 Hull
West Ham 1-2 Manchester United
Bournemouth 1-2 Arsenal
Crystal Palace 1-0 Swansea
Stoke 2-1 Watford
Spurs 2-2 Chelsea *Double Points*


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Gameweek 19*

Hull 0-*2 Everton*
*Burnley 2*-1 Sunderland
*Chelsea 3*-0 Stoke
*Leicester 1-1 West Ham*
*Manchester United 3*-1 Middlesbrough
*Southampton 2*-0 West Brom
Swansea 1-*2 Bournemouth*
Liverpool 1-*2 Man City* *Double Points*
Watford 2-*3 Spurs*
*Arsenal 2*-0 Crystal Palace

*Gameweek 20*

Middlesbrough 1-*2 Leicester*
Everton 0-*2 Southampton*
*Man City 3*-0 Burnley
Sunderland 0-*4 Liverpool*
*West Brom 2*-1 Hull
West Ham 1-*2 Manchester United*
Bournemouth 1-*3 Arsenal*
*Crystal Palace 2*-0 Swansea
*Stoke 2-2 Watford*
Spurs 1-*2 Chelsea* *Double Points*


----------



## clinic79 (Dec 25, 2013)

Gameweek 19

Hull 1-3 *Everton*
*Burnley* 1-0 Sunderland
*Chelsea* 2-1 Stoke
*Leicester* 2-1 West Ham
*ManU* 2-0 Middlesbrough
*Southampton* 2-1 WBA
Swansea 1-1 Bournemouth
Liverpool 1-1 Man City *double points*
Watford 0-1 *Tottenham*
*Arsenal* 2-1 Crystal Palace

Gameweek 20

*Middlesbrough* 2-1 Leicester
Everton 1-1 Southampton
*Man City* 3-0 Burnley
Sunderland 1-2 *Liverpool*
*WBA* 1-0 Hull
West Ham 1-2 *ManU*
Bournemouth 1-1 Arsenal
*Crystal Palace* 2-1 Swansea
*Stoke* 2-1 Watford
*Tottenham* 2-1 Chelsea *double points*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 19
*Hull* 2-1 Everton
*Burnley* 2-0 Sunderland
*Chelsea* 4-0 Stoke
Leicester 2-2 West Ham
*Manchester United* 2-0 Middlesbrough
Southampton 0-1 *West Brom*
Swansea 1-2 *Bournemouth*
*Liverpool* 3-2 Man City _*Double Points*_
Watford 1-1 Spurs
*Arsenal* 2-0 Crystal Palace

Will do Gameweek 20 on Sunday night.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Hull City 0 - 2 EVERTON
BURNLEY 1 - 1 SUNDERLAND
CHELSEA 2 - 0 Stoke City
LEICESTER CITY 1 - 1 WEST HAM
MAN. UNITED 2 - 0 Middlesbrough
SOUTHAMPTON 1 - 0 West Brom
SWANSEA 1 - 1 BOURNEMOUTH
LIVERPOOL 2 - 2 MAN. CITY
Watford 1 - 2 TOTTENHAM
ARSENAL 2 - 0 Crystal Palace


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

GW19:
Hull 0-2 Everton 
Burnley 2-1 Sunderland 
Chelsea 3-1 Stoke City
Leicester City 1-1 West Ham
Manchester United 1-0 Middlesbrough 
Southampton 1-0 West Brom 
Swansea 1-3 Bournemouth 
Liverpool 2-2 Manchester City *double points*
Watford 1-2 Tottenham 
Arsenal 0-1 Crystal Palace

GW20:
Middlesbrough 1-1 Leicester 
Everton 3-2 Southampton 
Manchester City 3-0 Burnley 
Sunderland 0-3 Liverpool 
West Brom 2-0 Hull Tigers
West Ham 1-2 Manchester United 
Bournemouth 1-1 Arsenal 
Crystal Palace 3-0 Swansea 
Stoke 0-1 Watford 
Tottenham 1-1 Chelsea


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Hull 0-2 *Everton*
*Burnley *1-0 Sunderland
*Chelsea *2-0 Stoke
Leicester 1-1 West Ham
*Manchester United* 3-0 Middlesbrough
*Southampton *1-0 West Brom
Swansea 1-3 *Bournemouth*
*Liverpool *4-2 Man City *Double Points*
Watford 1-2 *Spurs*
*Arsenal *2-0 Crystal Palace


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

@CGS I should have 14 points for the Boxing Day fixtures, not 12.



> Watford 1-1 Crystal Palace - 3 points
> Arsenal 2-0 West Brom - 1 point
> Burnley 2-1 Middlesbrough - 1 point
> Chelsea 3-0 Bournemouth - 3 points
> ...


Gameweek 19
Hull 1-2 Everton
Burnley 2-0 Sunderland
Chelsea 3-0 Stoke
Leicester 1-1 West Ham
Manchester United 3-0 Middlesbrough
Southampton 1-1 West Brom
Swansea 0-1 Bournemouth
Liverpool 2-2 Man City *Double Points*
Watford 1-0 Spurs
Arsenal 3-0 Crystal Palace

Gameweek 20
Middlesbrough 1-0 Leicester
Everton 2-0 Southampton
Man City 3-0 Burnley
Sunderland 1-3 Liverpool
West Brom 2-0 Hull
West Ham 1-2 Manchester United
Bournemouth 1-1 Arsenal
Crystal Palace 2-0 Swansea
Stoke 0-0 Watford
Spurs 2-2 Chelsea *Double Points*


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

Gameweek 19

Hull 1-2 Everton
Burnley 2-1 Sunderland
Chelsea 2-0 Stoke
Leicester 2-1 West Ham
Manchester United 2-0 Middlesbrough
Southampton 3-1 West Brom
Swansea 1-1 Bournemouth
Liverpool 2-1 Man City *Double Points*
Watford 1-2 Spurs
Arsenal 2-0 Crystal Palace

Gameweek 20

Middlesbrough 1-2 Leicester
Everton 1-1 Southampton
Man City 2-0 Burnley
Sunderland 1-2 Liverpool
West Brom 2-1 Hull
West Ham 1-2 Manchester United
Bournemouth 1-2 Arsenal
Crystal Palace 3-2 Swansea
Stoke 2-0 Watford
Spurs 1-2 Chelsea *Double Points*


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Hull 0-1 Everton
Burnley 1-0 Sunderland
Chelsea 3-0 Stoke
Leicester 1-0 West Ham
Manchester United 4-1 Middlesbrough
Southampton 2-0 West Brom
Swansea 0-0 Bournemouth
Liverpool 1-1 Man City *Double Points*
Watford 2-1 Spurs
Arsenal 3-0 Crystal Palace


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Mike Smalling said:


> Er...anybody?
> 
> Just to be safe, dropped a ton of points already, PC was down unfortunately
> 
> ...


I should have double check the dates properly beforehand so I'll throw you a lifeline and extend it to week 20. 

Gameweek 19
Burnley 0-1 Sunderland
Chelsea 3-0 Stoke
Leicester 0-1 West Ham
Manchester United 2-1 Middlesbrough
Southampton 1-0 West Brom
Swansea 1-2 Bournemouth
Liverpool 1-1 Man City *Double Points*
Watford 1-3 Spurs
Arsenal 2-0 Crystal Palace

Gameweek 20
Middlesbrough 1-1 Leicester
Everton 2-1 Southampton
Man City 2-0 Burnley
Sunderland 1-3 Liverpool
West Brom 1-1 Hull
West Ham 0-1 Manchester United
Bournemouth 1-2 Arsenal
Crystal Palace 2-2 Swansea
Stoke 1-1 Watford
Spurs 2-2 Chelsea *Double Points*


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

The Monster said:


> Match day 19 -
> 
> Hull 0-1 Everton
> Burnley 1-1 Sunderland
> ...


Cheers @Joel I wouldn't of noticed unless said anyone I'm only online cos I forget even made any predictions anyway until saw that I had. Because the hull v Everton game is now over I can't edit my original post otherwise it will look dodgy & appear I'm cheating. So what I'll do is quote my own original post unedited & post my prediction for Chelsea v Stoke below instead. 

Match day 19 -

Chelsea 3-1 Stoke


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

strong start with that 2 2


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Middlesbrough 0-1 *Leicester*
*Everton *2-1 Southampton
*Man City* 3-0 Burnley
Sunderland 1-2 *Liverpool*
*West Brom* 3-0 Hull
West Ham 0-2 *Manchester United*
Bournemouth 2-2 Arsenal
*Crystal Palace* 3-1 Swansea
*Stoke *1-0 Watford
Spurs 1-2 *Chelsea **Double Points*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 20
Middlesbrough 1-1 Leicester
*Everton* 2-1 Southampton
*Man City* 5-0 Burnley
Sunderland 2-3 *Liverpool*
*West Brom* 2-0 Hull
West Ham 1-2 *Manchester United*
Bournemouth 1-3 *Arsenal*
*Crystal Palace* 3-0 Swansea
*Stoke* 2-0 Watford
Spurs 1-3 *Chelsea* _*Double Points*_


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Middlesbrough 1-0 Leicester
Everton 2-1 Southampton
Man City 3-0 Burnley
Sunderland 1-2 Liverpool
West Brom 2-0 Hull
West Ham 1-2 Manchester United
Bournemouth 1-2 Arsenal
Crystal Palace 2-0 Swansea
Stoke 1-1 Watford
Spurs 2-3 Chelsea *Double Points*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Middlesbrough 1 - 2 LEICESTER CITY
EVERTON 1 - 1 SOUTHAMPTON
MAN. CITY 3 - 0 Burnley
Sunderland 1 - 3 LIVERPOOL
WEST BROM 1 - 0 Hull City
West Ham 1 - 2 MAN. UNITED
Bournemouth 1 - 3 ARSENAL
CRYSTAL PALACE 2 - 0 Swansea
STOKE CITY 2 - 0 Watford
TOTTENHAM 1 - 1 CHELSEA


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Everton 2-0 Southampton
Man City 3-0 Burnley
Sunderland 1-2 Liverpool
West Brom 2-0 Hull
West Ham 0-1 Manchester United
Bournemouth 1-1 Arsenal
Crystal Palace 1-0 Swansea
Stoke 1-0 Watford
Spurs 1-1 Chelsea *Double Points*


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*Tottenham Hotspur* 3-1 West Bromwich Albion
Swansea City 0-2 *Arsenal
*West Ham United 1-1 Crystal Palace
Watford 0-0 Middlesbrough
*Sunderland* 1-0 Stoke City
*Burnley* 2-1 Southampton
Hull City 1-2 *Bournemouth
*Leicester City 1-3 *Chelsea
Everton* 2-1 Manchester City
*Manchester United* 2-1 Liverpool


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Tottenham Hotspur 3 West Bromich Albion 0
Swansea City 0 Arsenal 1
West Ham United 0 Crystal Palace 0
Watford 1 Middlesbrough 2
Sunderland 1 Stoke City 1
Burnley 2 Southampton 0
Hull City 2 Bournemouth 1
Leicester City 0 Chelsea 3
Everton 1 Manchester City 3
Manchester United 2 Liverpool 1


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Tottenham Hotspur 3*-0 West Bromwich Albion
Swansea City 0-*2 Arsenal*
West Ham United 1-*2 Crystal Palace*
*Watford 1*-0 Middlesbrough
*Sunderland 2-2 Stoke City*
*Burnley 1-1 Southampton*
Hull City 0-*2 Bournemouth*
Leicester City 1-*3 Chelsea*
Everton 0-*2 Manchester City*
Manchester United 1-*2 Liverpool*

Quite a few away wins. Yeah, that isn't going to happen...




8*D


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Tottenham Hotspur *1-0* West Bromwich Albion
Swansea City *1-2* Arsenal
West Ham United *1-1* Crystal Palace
Watford *0-1* Middlesbrough
Sunderland *1-0* Stoke City
Burnley *2-1* Southampton
Hull City *1-0* Bournemouth
Leicester City *1-2* Chelsea
Everton *1-2* Manchester City
Manchester United *2-0* Liverpool


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Match day 21 -

Tottenham Hotspur 1-0 West Bromwich Albion
Swansea City 1-3 Arsenal
West Ham United 1-2 Crystal Palace
Watford 0-1 Middlesbrough
Sunderland 2-2 Stoke City
Burnley 1-1 Southampton
Hull City 0-2 Bournemouth
Leicester City 2-2 Chelsea
Everton 2-1 Manchester City
Manchester United 3-0 Liverpool *Double points*


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Tottenham Hotspur 2-0 West Bromwich Albion
Swansea City 0-3 Arsenal
West Ham United 4-2 Crystal Palace
Watford 1-1 Middlesbrough
Sunderland 2-1 Stoke City
Burnley 1-0 Southampton
Hull City 2-2 Bournemouth
Leicester City 2-1 Chelsea
Everton 1-2 Manchester City
Manchester United 1-2 Liverpool *Double points*


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Tottenham Hotspur 2-0 West Bromwich Albion
Swansea City 0-2 Arsenal
West Ham United 1-1 Crystal Palace
Watford 3-1 Middlesbrough
Sunderland 1-1 Stoke City
Burnley 1-2 Southampton
Hull City 1-2 Bournemouth
Leicester City 1-3 Chelsea
Everton 2-2 Manchester City
Manchester United 2-1 Liverpool *Double points*


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Tottenham Hotspur 2-0 West Bromwich Albion
Swansea City 1-4 Arsenal
West Ham United 1-0 Crystal Palace
Watford 0-1 Middlesbrough
Sunderland 2-2 Stoke City
Burnley 1-2 Southampton
Hull City 1-1 Bournemouth
Leicester City 1-2 Chelsea
Everton 1-3 Manchester City
Manchester United 2-1 Liverpool *Double points*


----------



## clinic79 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Tottenham* 3-1 WBA
Swansea 0-1 *Arsenal*
*West Ham* 3-2 Crystal Palace
Watford 1-1 Middlesbrough
*Sunderland* 2-1 Stoke
Burnley 1-1 Southampton
Hull 1-2 *Bournemouth*
Leicester 1-2 *Chelsea*
*Everton* 2-0 Man City
ManU 1-2 *Liverpool*


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Tottenham Hotspur 3-1 West Bromwich Albion
Swansea City 0-2 Arsenal
West Ham United 1-1 Crystal Palace
Watford 1-2 Middlesbrough
Sunderland 2-2 Stoke City
Burnley 1-2 Southampton
Hull City 1-2 Bournemouth
Leicester City 1-2 Chelsea
Everton 1-2 Manchester City
Manchester United 3-2 Liverpool *Double points*


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Tottenham Hotspur 3-0 West Bromwich Albion
Swansea City 1-3 Arsenal
West Ham United 1-1 Crystal Palace
Watford 1-1 Middlesbrough
Sunderland 2-1 Stoke City
Burnley 2-0 Southampton
Hull City 1-2 Bournemouth
Leicester City 0-2 Chelsea
Everton 1-2 Manchester City
Manchester United 2-1 Liverpool *Double points*


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Tottenham Hotspur 2-0 West Bromwich Albion
Swansea City 0-3 Arsenal
West Ham United 1-0 Crystal Palace
Watford 1-2 Middlesbrough
Sunderland 1-1 Stoke City
Burnley 1-2 Southampton
Hull City 0-1 Bournemouth
Leicester City 1-2 Chelsea
Everton 1-2 Manchester City
Manchester United 2-1 Liverpool *Double points*


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Tottenham Hotspur* 2-1 West Bromwich Albion
Swansea City 1-4 *Arsenal*
*West Ham United* 2-0 Crystal Palace
Watford 1-1 Middlesbrough
Sunderland 0-1 *Stoke City*
Burnley 1-1 Southampton
Hull City 0-2 *Bournemouth*
Leicester City 0-2 *Chelsea*
Everton 1-1 Manchester City
*Manchester United* 3-1 Liverpool *Double points*


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

Tottenham Hotspur 2-1 West Bromwich Albion
Swansea City 1-4 Arsenal
West Ham United 1-3 Crystal Palace
Watford 2-1 Middlesbrough
Sunderland 1-1 Stoke City
Burnley 1-1 Southampton
Hull City 0-2 Bournemouth
Leicester City 0-3 Chelsea
Everton 2-1 Manchester City
Manchester United 1-2 Liverpool *Double points*


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Tottenham Hotspur 2-1 West Bromwich Albion
Swansea City 1-2 Arsenal
West Ham United 0-1 Crystal Palace
Watford 1-0 Middlesbrough
Sunderland 1-1 Stoke City
Burnley 1-1 Southampton
Hull City 2-1 Bournemouth
Leicester City 1-1 Chelsea
Everton 1-2 Manchester City
Manchester United 2-0 Liverpool


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 21
*Tottenham Hotspur* 2-0 West Bromwich Albion
Swansea City 1-3 *Arsenal*
West Ham United 0-1 *Crystal Palace*
Watford 0-0 Middlesbrough
*Sunderland* 2-1 Stoke City
*Burnley* 2-1 Southampton
*Hull City* 2-1 Bournemouth
*Leicester City* 2-0 Chelsea
Everton 1-1 Manchester City
*Manchester United* 2-0 Liverpool _*Double Points*_


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Tottenham Hotspur 2-1 West Bromwich Albion
Swansea City 0-3 Arsenal
West Ham United 0-1 Crystal Palace
Watford 1-0 Middlesbrough
Sunderland 1-1 Stoke City
Burnley 1-1 Southampton
Hull City 0-2 Bournemouth
Leicester City 2-3 Chelsea
Everton 1-1 Manchester City
Manchester United 1-0 Liverpool *Double points*


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Tottenham 2-1 West Bromwich 
Swansea 1-3 Arsenal
West Ham 1-1 Crystal Palace
Watford 1-1 Middlesbrough
Sunderland 2-1 Stoke City
Burnley 1-2 Southampton
Hull City 1-2 Bournemouth
Leicester City 2-2 Chelsea
Everton 1-2 Manchester City
Manchester United 2-1 Liverpool *Double points*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

TOTTENHAM 3 - 0 West Brom
Burnley 1 - 2 SOUTHAMPTON
HULL CITY 1 - 1 BOURNEMOUTH
SUNDERLAND 1 - 1 STOKE CITY
Swansea 1 - 3 ARSENAL
WATFORD 1 - 1 MIDDLESBROUGH
WEST HAM 2 - 1 Crystal Palace
LEICESTER CITY 1 - 0 Chelsea
Everton 1 - 3 MAN. CITY
MAN. UNITED 1 - 1 LIVERPOOL


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Tottenham 2-0 West Bromwich
Swansea 1-1 Arsenal
West Ham 2-0 Crystal Palace
Watford 1-0 Middlesbrough
Sunderland 2-1 Stoke City
Burnley 1-1 Southampton
Hull City 2-2 Bournemouth
Leicester City 3-2 Chelsea
Everton 1-1 Manchester City
Manchester United 3-1 Liverpool *Double points*


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Tottenham Hotspur* 2-0 West Bromwich Albion
Swansea City 1-3 *Arsenal*
West Ham United 2-2 Crystal Palace
Watford 0-0 Middlesbrough
*Sunderland *2-1 Stoke City
*Burnley *1-0 Southampton
Hull City 0-2 *Bournemouth*
Leicester City 0-1 *Chelsea*
Everton 2-2 Manchester City
*Manchester United* 1-0 Liverpool *Double Points*


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Tottenham Hotspur *4-0 West Bromwich Albion
Swansea City 0-2 *Arsenal*
*West Ham United* 1-0 Crystal Palace
Watford 1-1 Middlesbrough
Sunderland 1-1 Stoke City
Burnley 1-2 *Southampton*
Hull City 0-2* Bournemouth*
*Leicester City* 2-1 Chelsea
Everton 2-2 Manchester City
Manchester United 1-3 *Liverpool* *Double Points*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Welp my plan to do this during the week fell through dramatically. doing it now 

Swansea City 0-2 Arsenal
West Ham United 1-0 Crystal Palace
Watford 2-2 Middlesbrough
Sunderland 1-0 Stoke City
Burnley 0-1 Southampton
Hull City 1-2 Bournemouth
Leicester City 1-2 Chelsea
Everton 2-2 Manchester City
Manchester United 0-1 Liverpool *Double Points*


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

7 points so far...


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

Everton 1-2 Manchester City
Manchester United 0-1 Liverpool


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Gameweek 19 Results​*


> Vader	13
> 
> Punkhead	10
> Joel	10
> ...



*Gameweek 20 Results​*


> Curry	8
> seabs	8
> Joel	8
> 
> ...


*Gameweek 21 Results​*


> Kiz	10
> 
> seabs	9
> 
> ...


*Updated Table​*


> Jaxx	168
> 
> TheFreeMan	164
> 
> ...


Right apologies for taking so damn long with this guys. Just kept putting it off for days on end :mj2 

And happy (very belated) new year people. As those who have played before know and as I mentioned back in August we shall be switching up the elimination style. 

From Jan - March: The bottom 2 scorers will be *eliminated each month *
From Apr - May: The bottom 2 scorers will be *eliminated each week *

Which shall leave the final few left in May to battle it own for the crown. 

Any questions feel free to ask 

*Gameweek 21*
Liverpool vs Swansea 
Bournemouth vs Watford 
Crystal Palace vs Everton
Middlesbrough vs West Ham
Stoke vs Manchester United 
West Brom vs Sunderland 
Man City vs Spurs *Double Points* 
Southampton vs Leicester 
Arsenal vs Burnley 
Chelsea vs Hull 
​


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Joel said:


> Gameweek 21
> *Tottenham Hotspur* 2-0 West Bromwich Albion *+1*
> Swansea City 1-3 *Arsenal* *+1*
> West Ham United 0-1 *Crystal Palace*
> ...


Amend pls, @CGS.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

Gameweek 21
Liverpool 4-1 Swansea 
Bournemouth 2-2 Watford 
Crystal Palace 1-2 Everton
Middlesbrough 1-0 West Ham
Stoke 1-1 Manchester United 
West Brom 2-0 Sunderland 
Man City 1-1 Spurs *Double Points* 
Southampton 2-0 Leicester 
Arsenal 3-1 Burnley 
Chelsea 3-0 Hull


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Liverpool *1-0* Swansea 
Bournemouth *2-1* Watford 
Crystal Palace *0-1* Everton
Middlesbrough *0-0* West Ham
Stoke *1-2* Manchester United 
West Brom *2-0* Sunderland 
Man City *1-2* Spurs **Double Points* *
Southampton *2-0* Leicester 
Arsenal *3-0* Burnley 
Chelsea *1-0* Hull


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Match day 22 -

Liverpool 4-1 Swansea 
Bournemouth 1-0 Watford 
Crystal Palace 1-2 Everton
Middlesbrough 1-1 West Ham
Stoke 1-2 Manchester United 
West Brom 2-0 Sunderland 
Man City 1-3 Spurs *Double Points* 
Southampton 1-1 Leicester 
Arsenal 3-0 Burnley 
Chelsea 3-0 Hull


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Liverpool *4-0 Swansea
*Bournemouth *1-0 Watford
Crystal Palace 0-1 *Everton*
Middlesbrough 0-1 *West Ham*
Stoke 0-2 *Manchester United*
*West Brom* 3-1 Sunderland
*Man City* 2-1 Spurs *Double Points*
Southampton 1-1 Leicester
*Arsenal* 3-1 Burnley
*Chelsea* 3-0 Hull


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Liverpool 3-0 Swansea 
Bournemouth 2-0 Watford 
Crystal Palace 1-3 Everton
Middlesbrough 2-2 West Ham
Stoke 1-1 Manchester United 
West Brom 2-1 Sunderland 
Man City 1-1 Spurs *Double Points* 
Southampton 2-1 Leicester 
Arsenal 1-0 Burnley 
Chelsea 4-0 Hull


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Liverpool 3-1 Swansea
Bournemouth 1-1 Watford 
Crystal Palace 1-2 Everton 
Middlesbrough 1-1 West Ham
Stoke 0-2 Manchester United
West Brom 2-1 Sunderland 
Man City 2-1 Spurs
Southampton 0-1 Leicester 
Arsenal 2-0 Burnley 
Chelsea 4-0 Hull


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Liverpool 2-0 Swansea
Bournemouth 2-2 Watford
Crystal Palace 0-1 Everton
Middlesbrough 0-1 West Ham
Stoke 1-2 Manchester United
West Brom 1-0 Sunderland
Man City 2-1 Spurs *Double Points*
Southampton 1-1 Leicester
Arsenal 2-0 Burnley
Chelsea 2-0 Hull


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Liverpool 3-0 Swansea
Bournemouth 2-1 Watford
Crystal Palace 0-2 Everton
Middlesbrough 1-1 West Ham
Stoke 0-2 Manchester United
West Brom 2-0 Sunderland
Man City 2-3 Spurs *Double Points*
Southampton 1-1 Leicester
Arsenal 3-1 Burnley
Chelsea 3-0 Hull


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*Liverpool* 2-0 Swansea City 
Bournemouth 1-1 Watford 
Crystal Palace 0-1 *Everton*
Middlesbrough 0-2 *West Ham United*
Stoke City 1-2 *Manchester United* 
*West Bromwich Albion* 3-0 Sunderland 
Manchester City 1-1 Tottenham Hotspur *Double Points* 
Southampton 1-1 Leicester City
*Arsenal* 3-0 Burnley 
*Chelsea* 3-1 Hull City


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Liverpool 4-0 Swansea 
Bournemouth 3-1 Watford 
Crystal Palace 1-1 Everton
Middlesbrough 1-2 West Ham
Stoke 1-2 Manchester United 
West Brom 3-1 Sunderland 
Man City 2-2 Spurs *Double Points* 
Southampton 2-1 Leicester 
Arsenal 2-0 Burnley 
Chelsea 2-0 Hull


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Liverpool* 3-0 Swansea 
*Bournemouth* 2-1 Watford 
Crystal Palace 1-3 *Everton*
Middlesbrough 0-0 West Ham
Stoke 1-2 *Manchester United *
*West Brom* 2-1 Sunderland 
Man City 2-3 *Spurs* *Double Points* 
*Southampton* 2-1 Leicester 
*Arsenal* 4-0 Burnley 
*Chelsea* 4-0 Hull


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello here my predictions for this weeks premier league fixtures.

*Liverpool 2-0 Swansea * I see Liverpool winning just there are striker problems Swansea have let in the same number of goals Liverpool have scored.


*Bournemouth 2-1 Watford * I Bournemouth just winning as they are scoring more than Watford, but have let in 1 more goal than Watford

*Crystal Palace *1-3 Everton Everton are scoring and Crystal Palace are getting used to Big Sam. (*I am an Everton Fan*)

*Middlesbrough 1-2 West Ham United * West Ham have the edge in experience factor so a West Ham win Just .

*Stoke City 1-2 Manchester United * Manchester United have a better squad so should win.

*West Bromwich Albion 3-1 Sunderland * Sunderland have a few good players but West Bromwich Albion are better and should win.

*Manchester City 2-2 Tottenham Hotspur *. I see it as draw as both teams are not performing as they should but are better than other team .

*Southampton 2-1 Leicester City *Leicester City are still missing N'golo Kante the engine of the team.

*Arsenal 2-0 Burnley* Arsenal have the quality to win with more skilful team.

*Chelsea 2-0 Hull City *Chelsea are top for a reason and Hull City can't compete with them.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 22
*Liverpool* 4-0 Swansea
*Bournemouth* 3-1 Watford
Crystal Palace 2-2 Everton
*Middlesbrough* 1-0 West Ham
Stoke 1-2 *Manchester United*
West Brom 1-1 Sunderland
*Man City* 2-1 Spurs _*Double Points*_
Southampton 1-2 *Leicester*
*Arsenal* 4-0 Burnley
*Chelsea* 3-0 Hull


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Liverpool 2-0 Swansea City
Bournemouth 1-1 Watford
Crystal Palace 0-2 Everton
Middlesbrough 1-2 West Ham United
Stoke City 1-2 Manchester United
West Bromwich Albion 3-0 Sunderland
Manchester City 1-2 Tottenham Hotspur *Double Points*
Southampton 2-1 Leicester City
Arsenal 3-0 Burnley
Chelsea 2-0 Hull City


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

I haven't been keeping up with this for at least three months now, so CGS could have possibly fudged up my numbers either way, but how the hell am I still in this? :lmao I can't remember too many 1-1 draws over the last few weeks.


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Liverpool 2-0 Swansea
Bournemouth 2-1 Watford
Crystal Palace 1-1 Everton
Middlesbrough 1-0 West Ham
Stoke 1-2 Manchester United
West Brom 3-1 Sunderland
Man City 2-2 Spurs *Double Points*
Southampton 2-1 Leicester
Arsenal 3-0 Burnley
Chelsea 3-0 Hull


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Liverpool 2-0 Swansea
Bournemouth 2-1 Watford
Crystal Palace 1-3 Everton
Middlesbrough 1-1 West Ham
Stoke 0-1 Manchester United
West Brom 2-0 Sunderland
Man City 1-2 Spurs *Double Points*
Southampton 2-2 Leicester
Arsenal 3-0 Burnley
Chelsea 4-0 Hull


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Liverpool 2*-0 Swansea
*Bournemouth 2-2 Watford*
Crystal Palace 1-*2 Everton*
Middlesbrough 0-*2 West Ham*
Stoke 1-*2 Manchester United*
*West Brom 3*-0 Sunderland
Man City 1-*2 Spurs **Double Points*
*Southampton 2*-1 Leicester
*Arsenal 3*-0 Burnley
*Chelsea 4*-0 Hull


----------



## clinic79 (Dec 25, 2013)

Liverpool 4-0 Swansea
Bournemouth 2-1 Watford
Crystal Palace 2-0 Everton
Middlesbrough 1-1 West Ham
Stoke 1-2 ManU
WBA 1-0 Sunderland
Man City 1-1 Tottenham *double points*
Southampton 2-2 Leicester
Arsenal 3-1 Burnley
Chelsea 2-0 Hull


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Liverpool *4-0 Swansea
*Bournemouth *3-1 Watford
Crystal Palace 0-2 *Everton*
Middlesbrough 0-1 *West Ham*
Stoke 0-2 *Manchester United*
*West Brom* 3-1 Sunderland
Man City 1-3 *Spurs **Double Points*
*Southampton *1-0 Leicester
*Arsenal *2-0 Burnley
*Chelsea *3-0 Hull


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

Liverpool 2-0 Swansea 
Bournemouth 2-1 Watford 
Crystal Palace 1-2 Everton
Middlesbrough 1-1 West Ham
Stoke 1-2 Manchester United 
West Brom 2-2 Sunderland 
Man City 1-1 Spurs *Double Points* 
Southampton 2-1 Leicester 
Arsenal 3-0 Burnley 
Chelsea 2-0 Hull


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Bournemouth 2-0 Watford
Crystal Palace 0-0 Everton
Middlesbrough 2-1 West Ham
Stoke 1-2 Manchester United
West Brom 3-0 Sunderland
Man City 1-0 Spurs *Double Points*
Southampton 1-0 Leicester
Arsenal 2-0 Burnley
Chelsea 3-1 Hull


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Vader said:


> Liverpool 2-0 Swansea
> Bournemouth 2-2 Watford
> Crystal Palace 0-1 Everton
> Middlesbrough 0-1 West Ham
> ...


Change my City prediction to; City 1-2 Spurs

This will no doubt fuck me later.

Also, change the Liverpool game to a 3-2 to swansea.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Liverpool 2-3 Swansea :side:
Bournemouth 1-1 Watford
Crystal Palace 0-2 Everton
Middlesbrough 0-1 West Ham
Stoke 1-2 Manchester United
West Brom 2-1 Sunderland
Man City 1-1 Spurs *Double Points*
Southampton 1-1 Leicester
Arsenal 2-0 Burnley
Chelsea 3-0 Hull


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Gameweek 22 Results*​


> BigDaveBatista	15
> 
> Vader	12
> 
> ...


*Updated Table​*


> Jaxx	176
> 
> TheFreeMan	173
> 
> ...






Andre said:


> I haven't been keeping up with this for at least three months now, so CGS could have possibly fudged up my numbers either way, but how the hell am I still in this? :lmao I can't remember too many 1-1 draws over the last few weeks.


Fucking luck thats how you're still in this :lmao. A couple good weeks thanks to double points. You're all but gone next week though. 

In anycase solid week for most guys. For those closer to the bottom though you better be able to keep it up next week or one of you could be joining Andre on the cut list 

*Gameweek 23*
Arsenal vs Watford
Bournemouth Vs Crystal Palace
Burnley vs Leicester
Middlesbrough vs West Brom
Sunderland vs Spurs
Swansea vs Southampton
Liverpool vs Chelsea *Double Points*
West Ham vs Man City
Manchester United vs Hull
Stoke vs Everton​


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Arsenal *2-0* Watford
Bournemouth *1-2* Crystal Palace
Burnley *1-0* Leicester
Middlesbrough *1-1* West Brom
Sunderland *0-1* Spurs
Swansea *0-1* Southampton
Liverpool *1-1* Chelsea **Double Points**
West Ham *1-3* Man City
Manchester United *2-0* Hull
Stoke *1-2* Everton


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Gameweek 23*
*Arsenal *3-1 Watford
*Bournemouth *1-0 Crystal Palace
*Burnley *1-0 Leicester
Middlesbrough 0-0 West Brom
Sunderland 0-2 *Spurs*
Swansea 1-2 *Southampton*
Liverpool 1-1 Chelsea *Double Points*
West Ham 2-4 *Man City*
*Manchester United* 5-0 Hull
Stoke 1-1 Everton


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Arsenal 2-0 Watford
Bournemouth 1-1 Crystal Palace
Burnley 0-1 Leicester
Middlesbrough 1-2 West Brom
Sunderland 1-3 Spurs
Swansea 1-1 Southampton
Liverpool 1-1 Chelsea *Double Points*
West Ham 1-1 Man City
Manchester United 1-0 Hull
Stoke 1-2 Everton


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Match day 23 -

Arsenal 3-1 Watford
Bournemouth 1-0 Crystal Palace
Burnley 1-0 Leicester
Middlesbrough 0-1 West Brom
Sunderland 0-2 Spurs
Swansea 1-1 Southampton
Liverpool 1-2 Chelsea *Double Points*
West Ham 2-2 Man City
Manchester United 2-0 Hull
Stoke 1-1 Everton


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Gameweek 23*
Arsenal 2-0 Watford
Bournemouth 1-1 Crystal Palace
Burnley 2-0 Leicester
Middlesbrough 1-1 West Brom
Sunderland 0-3 Spurs
Swansea 1-2 Southampton
Liverpool 2-1 Chelsea *Double Points*
West Ham 1-3 Man City
Manchester United 3-0 Hull
Stoke 1-1 Everton


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Arsenal 3-0 Watford
Bournemouth 1-1 Crystal Palace
Burnley 2-0 Leicester
Middlesbrough 1-1 West Brom
Sunderland 1-2 Spurs
Swansea 2-2 Southampton
Liverpool 1-3 Chelsea *Double Points*
West Ham 1-2 Man City
Manchester United 2-0 Hull
Stoke 1-2 Everton


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

Gameweek 23
Arsenal 3-0 Watford
Bournemouth 2-1 Crystal Palace
Burnley 2-1 Leicester
Middlesbrough 0-1 West Brom
Sunderland 0-4 Spurs
Swansea 0-2 Southampton
Liverpool 3-1 Chelsea *Double Points*
West Ham 1-2 Man City
Manchester United 2-0 Hull
Stoke 2-1 Everton


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Arsenal 1-0 Watford 
Bournemouth 0-1 Crystal Palace (big Sam gotta win some time right??)
Burnley 2-1 Leicester 
Middlesbrough 0-0 West Brom
Sunderland 1-3 Tottenham 
Swansea 1-1 Southampton 
Liverpool 2-2 Chelsea *double points*
West Ham 0-2 Manchester City
Manchester United 2-0 Hull 
Stoke City 3-3 Everton


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Gameweek 23
Arsenal 3-0 Watford
Bournemouth 2-1 Crystal Palace
Burnley 2-1 Leicester
Middlesbrough 1-2 West Brom
Sunderland 1-3 Spurs
Swansea 1-1 Southampton
Liverpool 2-2 Chelsea *Double Points*
West Ham 1-2 Man City
Manchester United 3-0 Hull
Stoke 1-2 Everton


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*Arsenal* 3-1 Watford
*Bournemouth* 1-0 Crystal Palace
*Burnley* 2-0 Leicester City
Middlesbrough 0-2 *West Bromwich Albion*
Sunderland 0-4 *Tottenham Hotspur*
Swansea City 0-2 *Southampton*
Liverpool 1-2 *Chelsea* *Double Points*
West Ham United 1-2 *Manchester City*
*Manchester United* 3-0 Hull City
Stoke City 2-2 Everton


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Arsenal* 2-0 Watford
*Bournemouth* 1-0 Crystal Palace
*Burnley* 2-1 Leicester
Middlesbrough 1-2 *West Brom*
Sunderland 1-4 *Spurs*
Swansea 1-1 Southampton
Liverpool 1-2 *Chelsea* *Double Points*
West Ham 1-2 *Man City*
*Manchester United* 3-0 Hull
Stoke 1-1 Everton


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Arsenal 4-1 Watford
Bournemouth 2-0 Crystal Palace
Burnley 0-1 Leicester
Middlesbrough 1-2 West Brom
Sunderland 0-3 Spurs
Swansea 1-2 Southampton
Liverpool 0-1 Chelsea *Double Points*
West Ham 1-2 Man City
Manchester United 2-1 Hull
Stoke 1-1 Everton


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Arsenal 4-1 Watford
Bournemouth 2-1 Crystal Palace
Burnley 2-0 Leicester
Middlesbrough 1-1 West Brom
Sunderland 1-3 Spurs
Swansea 2-1 Southampton
Liverpool 1-1 Chelsea *Double Points*
West Ham 1-2 Man City
Manchester United 3-0 Hull
Stoke 1-1 Everton


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Arsenal 3-0 Watford
Bournemouth 2-0 Crystal Palace
Burnley 1-1 Leicester
Middlesbrough 1-2 West Brom
Sunderland 0-3 Spurs
Swansea 0-1 Southampton
Liverpool 1-1 Chelsea *Double Points*
West Ham 1-3 Man City
Manchester United 3-0 Hull
Stoke 1-0 Everton


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Arsenal 2-0 Watford
Bournemouth 1-1 Crystal Palace
Burnley 1-1 Leicester
Middlesbrough 1-2 West Brom
Sunderland 0-2 Spurs
Swansea 1-2 Southampton
Liverpool 2-1 Chelsea *Double Points*
West Ham 1-3 Man City
Manchester United 2-0 Hull
Stoke 2-1 Everton


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 23
*Arsenal* 3-0 Watford
Bournemouth 1-2 *Crystal Palace*
*Burnley* 1-0 Leicester
Middlesbrough 0-1 *West Brom*
Sunderland 1-2 *Spurs*
*Swansea* 2-0 Southampton
Liverpool 1-1 Chelsea _*Double Points*_
West Ham 2-2 Man City
*Manchester United* 3-0 Hull
Stoke 1-1 Everton


----------



## clinic79 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Arsenal* 4-0 Watford
*Bournemouth* 2-1 Crystal Palace
Burnley 0-1 *Leicester*
*Middlesbrough* 1-0 WBA
Sunderland 1-2 *Tottenham*
*Swansea* 2-1 Southampton
Liverpool 1-2 *Chelsea* *double points*
West Ham 1-1 Man City
*ManU* 2-0 Hull
*Stoke* 2-1 Everton


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Arsenal 3*-1 Watford
*Bournemouth 2*-1 Crystal Palace
*Burnley 1-1 Leicester*
*Middlesbrough 2*-0 WBA
Sunderland 0-*3 Tottenham*
Swansea 0-*2 Southampton*
*Liverpool 2-2 Chelsea* *double points*
West Ham 1-*3 Man City*
*ManU 2*-0 Hull
*Stoke 2*-1 Everton


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Gameweek 23
Arsenal 3-0 Watford
Bournemouth 2-1 Crystal Palace
Burnley 1-1 Leicester
Middlesbrough 1-2 West Brom
Sunderland 1-3 Spurs
Swansea 1-1 Southampton
Liverpool 2-2 Chelsea *Double Points*
West Ham 1-3 Man City
Manchester United 3-1 Hull
Stoke 1-2 Everton


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Arsenal* 3-0 Watford
*Bournemouth* 2-1 Crystal Palace
*Burnley* 1-0 Leicester
Middlesbrough 0-2 *WBA*
Sunderland 0-3 *Tottenham*
Swansea 0-2 *Southampton*
Liverpool 0-2 *Chelsea* *double points*
West Ham 1-3 *Man City*
*Man Utd *3-0 Hull
Stoke 1-1 Everton


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Gameweek 23 results*​


> Andre	14
> Erik.	14
> Vader	14
> Rowdy Yates	14
> ...


*Updated Table​*


> Jaxx	184
> 
> Vader	180
> 
> ...





Andre said:


> I haven't been keeping up with this for at least three months now, so CGS could have possibly fudged up my numbers either way, but how the hell am I still in this? :lmao I can't remember too many 1-1 draws over the last few weeks.





CGS said:


> Fucking luck thats how you're still in this :lmao. A couple good weeks thanks to double points. You're all but gone next week though.
> 
> In anycase solid week for most guys. For those closer to the bottom though you better be able to keep it up next week or one of you could be joining Andre on the cut list


Or obviously @DA decides not to predict and you have an amazing week thanks to a bunch of 1-1 (including the double pointer) meaning you glide through to the next round.....fucking luck :lmao 

Inb4 Andre somehow makes it to May 

In anycase we do say goodbye to DA & Mr.Jay-LK. Well played boys 


*Gameweek 24 *
Chelsea v Arsenal *Double Points*
Crystal Palace v Sunderland
Everton v Bournemouth
Hull v Liverpool
Southampton v West Ham 
Watford v Burnley
West Brom v Stoke 
Spurs v Middlesbrough 
Man City v Swansea
Leicester v Manchester United
Juventus v Inter Milan *Triple Points* 
​


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Chelsea 2-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
Crystal Palace 2-1 Sunderland
Everton 2-0 Bournemouth
Hull 1-3 Liverpool
Southampton 2-0 West Ham 
Watford 1-1 Burnley
West Brom 1-0 Stoke 
Spurs 3-0 Middlesbrough 
Man City 2-0 Swansea
Leicester 2-1 Manchester United
Juventus 3-1 Inter Milan *Triple Points*


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

Gameweek 24 
Chelsea 4-2 Arsenal *Double Points*
Crystal Palace 1-0 Sunderland
Everton 2-1 Bournemouth
Hull 1-3 Liverpool
Southampton 1-1 West Ham 
Watford 2-1 Burnley
West Brom 1-1 Stoke 
Spurs 2-0 Middlesbrough 
Man City 3-0 Swansea
Leicester 2-2 Manchester United
Juventus 2-0 Inter Milan *Triple Points*


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Chelsea 3-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
Crystal Palace 0-0 Sunderland
Everton 3-1 Bournemouth
Hull 2-3 Liverpool
Southampton 2-2 West Ham 
Watford 2-1 Burnley
West Brom 1-1 Stoke 
Spurs 2-0 Middlesbrough 
Man City 4-0 Swansea
Leicester 1-2 Manchester United
Juventus 3-2 Inter Milan *Triple Points*


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

@CGS I got 5 points last week, not 3. Correct scoreline on 1-1 draw (Stoke vs Everton), Burnley win and Man City win.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Chelsea 2-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
Crystal Palace 1-0 Sunderland
Everton 3-1 Bournemouth
Hull 1-2 Liverpool
Southampton 1-1 West Ham 
Watford 1-0 Burnley
West Brom 1-1 Stoke 
Spurs 2-0 Middlesbrough 
Man City 4-1 Swansea
Leicester 0-1 Manchester United
Juventus 2-0 Inter Milan *Triple Points*


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Chelsea* 2-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
*Crystal Palace* 3-0 Sunderland
*Everton* 3-1 Bournemouth
Hull 0-2 *Liverpool*
*Southampton* 1-0 West Ham
*Watford* 2-1 Burnley
*West Brom* 3-1 Stoke
*Spurs* 2-0 Middlesbrough
*Man City* 3-0 Swansea
Leicester 0-2 *Manchester United*
Juventus 1-1 Inter Milan *Triple Points*

Let's hope the home teams do well this week.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

@CGS I got 17 points for gameweek 23 not 14 (Y)

Chelsea 2-0 Arsenal *Double Points*
Palace 2-1 Sunderland
Everton 2-0 Bournemouth 
Hull 1-3 Liverpool 
Southampton 2-1 West Ham
Watford 2-0 Burnley
West Brom 1-2 Stoke
Spurs 3-0 Middlesbrough
Man City 4-1 Swansea
Leicester 1-1 Man Utd 
Juventus 2-0 Inter Milan *Triple Points*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Joel said:


> Gameweek 23
> *Arsenal* 3-0 Watford
> Bournemouth 1-2 *Crystal Palace* +1
> *Burnley* 1-0 Leicester +3
> ...


That equals 14, @CGS (Y) 

Gameweek 24
*Chelsea* 2-0 Arsenal _*Double Points*_
*Crystal Palace* 2-1 Sunderland
*Everton* 3-0 Bournemouth
Hull 1-3 *Liverpool*
Southampton 1-1 West Ham
*Watford* 3-2 Burnley
*West Brom* 1-0 Stoke
*Spurs* 3-0 Middlesbrough
*Man City* 5-1 Swansea
Leicester 0-2 *Manchester United*
*Juventus* 2-0 Inter Milan _*Triple Points*_


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Chelsea 2-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
Crystal Palace 2-0 Sunderland
Everton 3-1 Bournemouth
Hull 1-2 Liverpool
Southampton 1-1 West Ham
Watford 2-0 Burnley
West Brom 1-1 Stoke
Spurs 2-0 Middlesbrough
Man City 4-0 Swansea
Leicester 0-1 Manchester United
Juventus 3-1 Inter Milan *Triple Points*


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Chelsea 2-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
Crystal Palace 2-1 Sunderland
Everton 2-1 Bournemouth
Hull 1-4 Liverpool
Southampton 2-0 West Ham
Watford 1-1 Burnley
West Brom 2-0 Stoke
Spurs 3-0 Middlesbrough
Man City 2-0 Swansea
Leicester 1-1 Manchester United
Juventus 2-1 Inter Milan *Triple Points*


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Match day 24 -

Chelsea 2-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
Crystal Palace 2-1 Sunderland
Everton 2-1 Bournemouth
Hull 1-1 Liverpool
Southampton 2-0 West Ham
Watford 1-0 Burnley
West Brom 1-1 Stoke
Spurs 1-0 Middlesbrough
Man City 2-0 Swansea
Leicester 1-3 Manchester United
Juventus 2-2 Inter Milan *Triple Points*


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Chelsea *1-1* Arsenal **Double Points**
Crystal Palace *2-1* Sunderland
Everton *3-0* Bournemouth
Hull *0-2* Liverpool
Southampton *1-1* West Ham 
Watford *1-0* Burnley
West Brom *2-1* Stoke 
Spurs *3-0* Middlesbrough 
Man City *2-1* Swansea
Leicester *0-1* Manchester United
Juventus *2-0* Inter Milan **Triple Points* *


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Chelsea 3-0 Arsenal *Double Points*
Crystal Palace 1-0 Sunderland
Everton 2-0 Bournemouth
Hull 1-3 Liverpool
Southampton 1-1 West Ham 
Watford 1-1 Burnley
West Brom 1-1 Stoke 
Spurs 3-0 Middlesbrough 
Man City 3-0 Swansea
Leicester 2-2 Manchester United
Juventus 2-0 Inter Milan *Triple Points*


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Chelsea 2-0 Arsenal *Double Points*
Crystal Palace 2-1 Sunderland
Everton 2-0 Bournemouth
Hull 1-3 Liverpool
Southampton 1-1 West Ham
Watford 1-0 Burnley
West Brom 1-1 Stoke
Spurs 2-0 Middlesbrough
Man City 4-0 Swansea
Leicester 1-2 Manchester United
Juventus 2-0 Inter Milan *Triple Points*


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Chelsea 2*-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
*Crystal Palace 2*-0 Sunderland
*Everton 3*-1 Bournemouth
Hull 1-*3 Liverpool*
*Southampton 1-1 West Ham* 
*Watford 2*-1 Burnley
*West Brom 2-2 Stoke *
*Spurs 3*-0 Middlesbrough 
*Man City 4*-0 Swansea
Leicester 1-*2 Manchester United*
*Juventus 2*-1 Inter Milan *Triple Points*


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Chelsea *2-0 Arsenal *Double Points*
Crystal Palace 1-1 Sunderland
*Everton *3-0 Bournemouth
Hull 1-1 Liverpool
*Southampton* 1-0 West Ham
Watford 0-0 Burnley
*West Brom* 2-1 Stoke
*Spurs *3-0 Middlesbrough
*Man City* 4-0 Swansea
Leicester 0-2 *Manchester United*
*Juventus *2-0 Inter Milan *Triple Points*


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Chelsea 2-2 Arsenal *Double Points*
Crystal Palace 2-1 Sunderland
Everton 2-0 Bournemouth
Hull 0-1 Liverpool
Southampton 1-1 West Ham
Watford 0-1 Burnley
West Brom 2-1 Stoke
Spurs 3-0 Middlesbrough
Man City 3-0 Swansea
Leicester 1-1 Manchester United
Juventus 1-0 Inter Milan *Triple Points*


----------



## clinic79 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Chelsea* 2-1 Arsenal *double points*
*Crystal Palace* 2-1 Sunderland
*Everton* 1-0 Bournemouth
Hull 1-1 Liverpool
*Southampton* 2-1 West Ham
*Watford* 2-0 Burnley
WBA 1-2 *Stoke*
*Tottenham* 2-0 Middlesbrough
*Man City* 2-1 Swansea
Leicester 1-2 *ManU*
*Juventus* 2-1 Internazionale *triple points*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

I'll update the table when I get online properly later on 

Chelsea 1-1 Arsenal *double points*
Crystal Palace 1-0 Sunderland
Everton 1-0 Bournemouth
Hull 0-1 Liverpool
Southampton 1-1 West Ham
Watford 1-0 Burnley
WBA 2-1 Stoke
Tottenham 2-1 Middlesbrough
Man City 3-1 Swansea
Leicester 1-2 Manchester United 
Juventus 2-1 Internazionale *triple points*


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Crystal Palace 3-1 Sunderland 
Everton 2-0 Bournemouth 
Hull 1-3 Liverpool
Southampton 1-1 West Ham 
Watford 2-1 Burnley 
West Brom 0-0 Stoke 
Tottenham 2-1 Middlesbrough 
Manchester City 2-0 Swansea 
Leicester 0-2 Manchester United 
Juventus 2-0 Inter *triple points*


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Crystal Palace 1-0 Sunderland
Everton 3-1 Bournemouth
Hull 1-1 Liverpool
Southampton 2-1 West Ham
Watford 2-0 Burnley
West Brom 1-0 Stoke
Tottenham 1-0 Middlesbrough
Manchester City 3-0 Swansea
Leicester 1-1 Manchester United
Juventus 2-1 Inter *triple points*


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Game Week 25:

Arsenal 2-0 Hull City
Manchester United 2-1 Watford
Middlesbrough 1-2 Everton
Stoke City 2-0 Crystal Palace
Sunderland 1-1 Southampton	
West Ham United 2-1 West Bromwich Albion	
Liverpool 2-2 Tottenham Hotspur
Burnley 1-3 Chelsea	
Swansea City 3-2 Leicester City	
Bournemouth 0-2 Manchester City


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

Game Week 25

Arsenal 2-0 Hull City
Manchester United 2-1 Watford
Middlesbrough 1-2 Everton
Stoke City 2-0 Crystal Palace
Sunderland 1-1 Southampton	
West Ham United 1-1 West Bromwich Albion	
Liverpool 2-1 Tottenham Hotspur *double points i assume*
Burnley 0-2 Chelsea	
Swansea City 3-1 Leicester City	
Bournemouth 1-2 Manchester City


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Arsenal *2-1* Hull City
Manchester United *1-0* Watford
Middlesbrough *0-2* Everton
Stoke City *1-1* Crystal Palace
Sunderland *2-1* Southampton	
West Ham United *1-1* West Bromwich Albion	
Liverpool *1-2* Tottenham Hotspur **Double Points**
Burnley *1-1* Chelsea	
Swansea City *2-0* Leicester City	
Bournemouth *0-3* Manchester City


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Arsenal 3-1 Hull City
Manchester United 2-0 Watford
Middlesbrough 0-1 Everton
Stoke City 2-1 Crystal Palace
Sunderland 1-1 Southampton	
West Ham United 3-1 West Bromwich Albion	
Liverpool 2-2 Tottenham Hotspur *Double Points*
Burnley 1-2 Chelsea	
Swansea City 1-1 Leicester City	
Bournemouth 1-3 Manchester City


----------



## clinic79 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Arsenal* 2-0 Hull
*ManU* 2-1 Watford
Middlesbrough 0-0 Everton
*Stoke* 2-1 Crystal Palace
Sunderland 1-2 *Southampton*
West Ham 0-1 *WBA*
Liverpool 1-1 Tottenham *double points*
Burnley 0-1 *Chelsea*
*Swansea* 2-0 Leicester
Bournemouth 0-2 *Man City*


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Arsenal* 3-0 Hull City
*Manchester United* 2-0 Watford
Middlesbrough 1-2 *Everton*
*Stoke City* 2-0 Crystal Palace
Sunderland 1-3 *Southampton*
West Ham United 1-1 West Bromwich Albion
*Liverpool* 2-1 Tottenham Hotspur *Double Points*
Burnley 0-2 *Chelsea*
*Swansea City* 1-0 Leicester City
Bournemouth 1-3 *Manchester City*


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Game Week 25*

Arsenal 0-0 Hull City
*Manchester United* 3-0 Watford
Middlesbrough 0-1 *Everton*
*Stoke City* 2-1 Crystal Palace
Sunderland 1-1 Southampton	
*West Ham United* 1-0 West Bromwich Albion	
Liverpool 1-1 Tottenham Hotspur *Double Points*
*Burnley *1-0 Chelsea	
Swansea City 1-1 Leicester City	
Bournemouth 1-3 *Manchester City*


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Arsenal 2-0 Hull City
Manchester United 2-1 Watford 
Middlesbrough 1-1 Everton 
Stoke City 1-1 Crystal Palace 
Sunderland 2-1 Southampton
West Ham United 2-1 West Bromich Albion 
Liverpool 1-2 Tottenham Hotspur *double points*
Burnley 1-2 Chelsea 
Swansea City 0-1 Leicester City 
Bournemouth 0-3 Manchester City


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Arsenal 2-1 Hull City
Manchester United 3-1 Watford
Middlesbrough 1-1 Everton
Stoke City 2-0 Crystal Palace
Sunderland 1-1 Southampton	
West Ham United 1-1 West Bromwich Albion	
Liverpool 1-1 Tottenham Hotspur *Double Points*
Burnley 0-2 Chelsea	
Swansea City 3-1 Leicester City	
Bournemouth 0-4 Manchester City


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Match day 25 -

Arsenal 2-1 Hull City
Manchester United 1-0 Watford
Middlesbrough 0-2 Everton
Stoke City 1-1 Crystal Palace
Sunderland 2-1 Southampton	
West Ham United 1-1 West Bromwich Albion	
Liverpool 1-1 Tottenham Hotspur *Double Points*
Burnley 1-2 Chelsea	
Swansea City 2-1 Leicester City	
Bournemouth 2-2 Manchester City


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Here are my thoughts on this weeks *Premier League Fixtures:*

*Arsenal 2-1 Hull City *Despite a blip *Arsenal *have the quality to stop *Hull City *current run. But as *Arsenal *are playing in *Europe *this week it all depends on teams selection.

*Manchester United 3-1 Watford *I see *Manchester United *doing well but conceding a goal maybe.

*Middlesbrough 0-4 Everton Everton *are having a good run from and *Lukaku *is on fire *I am an Everton Fan.*

*Stoke City 2-1 Crystal Palace Stoke City *have the better player on paper so they win just.

*Sunderland 1-1 Southampton *I see this as a draw as both teams have *scored *the same number of goals and *Sunderland* are in form.

*West Ham United 1-0 West Bromwich Albion *both teams are similar in terms of statistics and next to each other in league . However *West Ham United *have the better players just.

*Liverpool 1-1 Tottenham Hotspur* I see this a draw as *Liverpool's **both keepers *are average so they will let in goals but the can score so a draw is likely .

*Burnley 1-3 Chelsea	Chelsea *are too strong for *Burnley* so they will win.

*Swansea City 1-2 Leicester City	Leicester Ctiy* miss *Kante *so they don't have their engine from last season but as *Paul Clement *is *Manager of the Month *and some of previous winners of *Manager of the Month* *loose *after they get the award. So *Leicester City *win. 

*Bournemouth 1-3 Manchester City *It all depends on what team *Manchester City *put as they are in European action in mid week, but a *Manchester City* win.

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 25
*Arsenal* 2-1 Hull City
*Manchester United* 3-1 Watford
*Middlesbrough* 1-0 Everton
Stoke City 1-2 *Crystal Palace*
Sunderland 2-2 Southampton
*West Ham United* 2-0 West Bromwich Albion
*Liverpool* 2-1 Tottenham Hotspur _*Double Points*_
Burnley 0-1 *Chelsea*
Swansea City 3-3 Leicester City
Bournemouth 1-2 *Manchester City*


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Arsenal 2-0 Hull City
Manchester United 1-0 Watford
Middlesbrough 1-3 Everton
Stoke City 1-1 Crystal Palace
Sunderland 0-2 Southampton
West Ham United 2-0 West Bromwich Albion
Liverpool 1-1 Tottenham Hotspur *Double Points*
Burnley 2-2 Chelsea
Swansea City 1-0 Leicester City
Bournemouth 0-3 Manchester City


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Arsenal 3-1 Hull City
Manchester United 2-0 Watford
Middlesbrough 1-1 Everton
Stoke City 2-1 Crystal Palace
Sunderland 1-1 Southampton
West Ham United 2-1 West Bromwich Albion
Liverpool 2-1 Tottenham Hotspur *Double Points*
Burnley 0-2 Chelsea
Swansea City 1-1 Leicester City
Bournemouth 1-3 Manchester City


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Arsenal 2-0 Hull City
Manchester United 2-0 Watford
Middlesbrough 1-3 Everton
Stoke City 2-1 Crystal Palace
Sunderland 0-2 Southampton
West Ham United 2-0 West Bromwich Albion
Liverpool 1-2 Tottenham Hotspur *Double Points*
Burnley 0-2 Chelsea
Swansea City 1-0 Leicester City
Bournemouth 1-3 Manchester City


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Arsenal 3-1 Hull City
Manchester United 2-0 Watford
Middlesbrough 1-2 Everton
Stoke City 2-1 Crystal Palace
Sunderland 1-1 Southampton
West Ham United 2-0 West Bromwich Albion
Liverpool 1-1 Tottenham Hotspur *Double Points*
Burnley 1-3 Chelsea
Swansea City 2-0 Leicester City
Bournemouth 1-4 Manchester City


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Arsenal 3*-1 Hull City
*Manchester United 2*-0 Watford
Middlesbrough 1-*2 Everton*
*Stoke City 1-1 Crystal Palace*
Sunderland 0-*2 Southampton*
*West Ham United 2*-1 West Bromwich Albion
*Liverpool 2*-1 Tottenham Hotspur *Double Points*
Burnley 0-*3 Chelsea*
*Swansea City 1*-0 Leicester City
Bournemouth 1-*4 Manchester City*


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Arsenal 2-1 Hull City
Manchester United 3-1 Watford
Middlesbrough 0-1 Everton
Stoke City 2-1 Crystal Palace
Sunderland 1-1 Southampton	
West Ham United 2-1 West Bromwich Albion	
Liverpool 2-2 Tottenham Hotspur
Burnley 1-4 Chelsea	
Swansea City 2-2 Leicester City	
Bournemouth 0-3 Manchester City


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Arsenal *2-0 Hull City
*Manchester United* 3-0 Watford
Middlesbrough 0-2 *Everton*
Stoke City 1-1 Crystal Palace
*Sunderland *2-1 Southampton
West Ham United 1-1 West Bromwich Albion
Liverpool 0-2 *Tottenham Hotspur* *Double Points*
Burnley 0-0 Chelsea
Swansea City 1-1 Leicester City
Bournemouth 1-3 *Manchester City*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Last week + any correction to the previous week shall be done by tomorrow. 

Gameweek 25
Manchester United 2-0 Watford
Middlesbrough 0-1 Everton
Stoke City 1-2 Crystal Palace
Sunderland 1-1 Southampton
West Ham United 2-1 West Bromwich Albion
Liverpool 1-1 Tottenham Hotspur *Double Points*
Burnley 0-2 Chelsea
Swansea City 1-1 Leicester City
Bournemouth 0-2 Manchester City


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Manchester United 1-0 Watford
Middlesbrough 1-1 Everton
Stoke City 2-0 Crystal Palace
Sunderland 1-0 Southampton
West Ham United 0-0 West Bromwich Albion
Liverpool 2-2 Tottenham Hotspur *Double Points*
Burnley 1-1 Chelsea
Swansea City 2-0 Leicester City
Bournemouth 1-3 Manchester City


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Gameweek 24 results*​


> Renegade	16
> 
> Joel	13
> 
> ...


*Gameweek 25 results*​


> clinic79	15
> 
> Punkhead	11
> Desecrated	11
> ...


*Updated Table​*


> Jaxx	198
> 
> TheFreeMan	197
> 
> ...


Finally got round to doing this. The table includes the recalcuated results from week 23 as well 

Shit getting tight right at the top. Amazing that seabs could potentially go 4 straight seasons without elimination in this :lol

In anycase it seems like for this month the bottom two are a foregone conclusion unless something fucked up happens in the league this weekend 

*Gameweek 26*
Chelsea vs Swansea
Crystal Palace vs Middlesbrough 
Everton vs Sunderland
Hull vs Burnley 
West Brom vs Bournemouth
Watford vs West Ham
Spurs vs Stoke
Leicester vs Liverpool 
Atletico Madrid vs Barcelona *Triple Points*
​


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Chelsea *1-0 *Swansea
Crystal Palace *2-0* Middlesbrough 
Everton *3-1* Sunderland
Hull *2-0* Burnley 
West Brom *1-0* Bournemouth
Watford *1-1* West Ham
Spurs *3-0* Stoke
Leicester *1-3* Liverpool 
Atletico Madrid *2-1* Barcelona **Triple Points**


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Chelsea 2-0 Swansea
Crystal Palace 1-1 Middlesbrough 
Everton 3-1 Sunderland
Hull 2-1 Burnley 
West Brom 3-0 Bournemouth
Watford 1-1 West Ham
Spurs 2-0 Stoke
Leicester 1-2 Liverpool 
Atletico Madrid 2-2 Barcelona


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Chelsea 2-1 Swansea
Crystal Palace 0-1 Middlesbrough 
Everton 2-1 Sunderland
Hull 0-1 Burnley 
West Brom 1-0 Bournemouth
Watford 2-1 West Ham
Spurs 1-0 Stoke
Leicester 1-2 Liverpool 
Atletico Madrid 2-2 Barcelona *Triple Points*


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Can I have a coloured username please should I finish top 4 again? May have to put my research hat on before doing this if you say yes. *


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Chelsea 2-0 Swansea
Crystal Palace 1-1 Middlesbrough 
Everton 3-0 Sunderland
Hull 1-0 Burnley 
West Brom 2-0 Bournemouth
Watford 1-1 West Ham
Spurs 3-1 Stoke
Leicester 1-2 Liverpool 
Atletico Madrid 2-1 Barcelona *Triple Points*


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

Gameweek 26
Chelsea 5-0 Swansea
Crystal Palace 1-1 Middlesbrough 
Everton 3-1 Sunderland
Hull 0-0 Burnley 
West Brom 2-0 Bournemouth
Watford 1-1 West Ham
Spurs 2-0 Stoke
Leicester 0-3 Liverpool 
Atletico Madrid 1-2 Barcelona *Triple Points*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

seabs said:


> *Can I have a coloured username please should I finish top 4 again? May have to put my research hat on before doing this if you say yes. *


Sure why the hell not 

*Inb4 Seabs 6th place finish*


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Chelsea 3-0 Swansea
Crystal Palace 1-0 Middlesbrough 
Everton 2-0 Sunderland
Hull 1-1 Burnley 
West Brom 1-1 Bournemouth
Watford 2-1 West Ham
Spurs 3-1 Stoke
Leicester 1-3 Liverpool 
Atletico Madrid 1-2 Barcelona *Triple Points*


----------



## clinic79 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Chelsea* 2-1 Swansea
Crystal Palace 0-1 *Middlesbrough*
*Everton* 2-1 Sunderland
*Hull* 1-0 Burnley
*WBA* 2-0 Bournemouth
Watford 1-1 West Ham
*Tottenham* 1-0 Stoke
Leicester 2-2 Liverpool
*Atletico Madrid* 2-1 FC Barcelona *triple points*


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Chelsea* 3-0 Swansea
Crystal Palace 1-2 *Middlesbrough*
*Everton* 2-1 Sunderland
*Hull* 2-1 Burnley
*West Brom* 3-1 Bournemouth
*Watford* 2-1 West Ham
*Spurs* 2-0 Stoke
Leicester 0-3 *Liverpool*
Atletico Madrid 1-1 Barcelona *Triple Points*


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Chelsea 3-0 Swansea
Crystal Palace 0-0 Middlesbrough 
Everton 2-0 Sunderland
Hull 1-1 Burnley 
West Brom 2-1 Bournemouth
Watford 2-1 West Ham
Spurs 1-1 Stoke
Leicester 1-3 Liverpool 
Atletico Madrid 2-2 Barcelona *Triple Points*


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Here are predictions for this weeks Premier League Fixtures :

*Chelsea 3-0 Swansea City Chelsea *are top with better player but *Swansea City *are on a run but *Chelsea *still win. 

*Crystal Palace 0-1 Middlesbrough **Middlesbrough *are letting fewer goals than *Crystal Palace*. So *Middlesbrough* win.

*Everton 2-1 Sunderland * I am saying an *Everton *win just as *Sunderland *have an number ex *Everton *players ( some of whom left in January transfer window) know what *Koeman's* idea's are and *David Moyes *also knows some of players from his time at *Everton * . So an *Everton* win just. *I am a Everton Fan*

*Hull City 1-1 Burnley * I see it as draw as neither team has quality to gain an advantage over the other .

*West Bromwich Albion 2-1 Bournemouth  West Bromwich Albion * are scoring more goals just so they win.

*Watford 1-2 West Ham United * both teams have a similar defensive record but* West Ham United *have scored more . So a *West Ham United *win.

*Tottenham Hotspur 2 -1 Stoke City * Despite crashing out of Europe *Tottenham Hotspur *have better attaching threat so they will win.

*Leicester City 1-3 Liverpool *I see Liverpool win as *Leicester City* have fired their manager and players have no leadership . The power vacuum means a Liverpool win .

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Should have made the EFL Cup final a preiction this week (90min result).

Gameweek 26
*Chelsea* 2-0 Swansea
*Crystal Palace* 1-0 Middlesbrough
Everton 2-2 Sunderland
*Hull* 2-0 Burnley
*West Brom* 1-0 Bournemouth
Watford 1-2 *West Ham*
*Spurs* 2-1 Stoke
Leicester 1-4 *Liverpool*
Atletico Madrid 1-1 Barcelona _*Triple Points*_


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Chelsea 2-0 Swansea
Crystal Palace 1-0 Middlesbrough
Everton 2-1 Sunderland
Hull 1-1 Burnley
West Brom 1-1 Bournemouth
Watford 2-1 West Ham
Spurs 3-1 Stoke
Leicester 0-2 Liverpool
Atletico Madrid 1-2 Barcelona *Triple Points*


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Chelsea 3-0 Swansea
Crystal Palace 1-1 Middlesbrough
Everton 3-1 Sunderland
Hull 0-0 Burnley
West Brom 1-0 Bournemouth
Watford 1-2 West Ham
Spurs 2-1 Stoke
Leicester 0-2 Liverpool
Atletico Madrid 2-2 Barcelona *Triple Points*


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Chelsea 2-0 Swansea 
Crystal Palace 2-1 Middlesbrough
Everton 2-1 Sunderland 
Hull 1-1 Burnley 
West Brom 2-0 Bournemouth 
Watford 2-2 West Ham
Tottenham 3-0 Stoke 
Putrid Scum 1-2 Liverpool 
Atletico Madrid 2-1 Barcelona *triple points*


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Chelsea 2-0 Swansea 
Crystal Palace 1-1 Middlesbrough
Everton 3-0 Sunderland 
Hull 2-0 Burnley 
West Brom 2-0 Bournemouth 
Watford 1-2 West Ham
Tottenham 1-2 Stoke 
Leicester 0-2 Liverpool 
Atletico Madrid 1-1 Barcelona *triple points*


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Gameweek 26*
*Chelsea *2-0 Swansea
Crystal Palace 1-1 Middlesbrough
*Everton* 3-1 Sunderland
*Hull *1-0 Burnley
*West Brom* 2-1 Bournemouth
Watford 2-2 West Ham
*Spurs *2-0 Stoke
Leicester 0-2 *Liverpool*
*Atletico Madrid* 2-1 Barcelona *Triple Points*


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Chelsea 3-0 Swansea
Crystal Palace 1-0 Middlesbrough
Everton 3-1 Sunderland
Hull 2-0 Burnley
West Brom 2-0 Bournemouth
Watford 1-1 West Ham
Spurs 2-1 Stoke
Leicester 1-3 Liverpool
Atletico Madrid 1-2 Barcelona *Triple Points*


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Chelsea 3*-0 Swansea
*Crystal Palace 1-1 Middlesbrough*
*Everton 2*-0 Sunderland
*Hull 0-0 Burnley*
West Brom 1-*2 Bournemouth*
Watford 0-*2 West Ham*
*Spurs 2*-1 Stoke
Leicester 0-*2 Liverpool*
Atletico Madrid 1-*2 Barcelona* *Triple Points*


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Chelsea 2-0 Swansea
Crystal Palace 1-2 Middlesbrough
Everton 3-0 Sunderland
Hull 1-1 Burnley
West Brom 2-0 Bournemouth
Watford 1-2 West Ham
Tottenham 2-2 Stoke
Leicester 1-3 Liverpool
Atletico Madrid 1-1 Barcelona *triple points*


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Chelsea *3-0 Swansea
*Crystal Palace* 1-0 Middlesbrough
*Everton *3-1 Sunderland
Hull 1-1 Burnley
*West Brom* 3-1 Bournemouth
Watford 1-1 West Ham
*Spurs *2-0 Stoke
Leicester 1-3 *Liverpool*
Atletico Madrid 1-1 Barcelona *Triple Points*


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Manchester United* 2-0 Bournemouth
*Leicester City* 3-1 Hull
Stoke 1-1 Middlesbrough
Swansea 0-0 Burnley
*Watford* 2-1 Southampton
*WBA* 3-1 Crystal Palace
*Liverpool* 2-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
*Tottenham* 3-0 Everton
Sunderland 0-4 *Manchester City*
West Ham 0-2 *Chelsea*
*Manchester City* 2-1 Stoke
*AS Roma* 2-1 Napoli *Triple Points*

I assume Liverpool vs Arsenal is double points and that we're also doing the Man City-Stoke game that's one Wednesday this week.

Also, I assume that we're doing Derby del Sole as well, like we did earlier in the season.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Manchester United 3-1 Bournemouth
Leicester City 2-1 Hull
Stoke 1-1 Middlesbrough
Swansea 1-0 Burnley
Watford 2-1 Southampton
WBA 2-0 Crystal Palace
Liverpool 2-2 Arsenal *Double Points*
Tottenham 2-0 Everton
Sunderland 0-3 Manchester City
West Ham 1-2 Chelsea
Manchester City 2-0 Stoke
AS Roma 2-1 Napoli *Triple Points*


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Manchester United 3-0 Bournemouth 
Putrid Scum 2-0 Hull Tigers
Stoke City 0-1 Middlesbrough 
Swansea City 2-1 Burnley 
Watford 1-3 Southampton 
West Bromich Albion 1-1 Crystal Palace 
Liverpool 2-1 Arsenal 
Tottenham Hotspur 3-2 Everton 
Sunderland 1-2 Manchester City 
West Ham 0-2 Chelsea 
Manchester City 2-0 Stoke City
AS Roma 2-0 Napoli


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Manchester United 4-0 Bournemouth
Leicester City 1-1 Hull
Stoke 1-0 Middlesbrough
Swansea 2-1 Burnley
Watford 2-2 Southampton
WBA 2-0 Crystal Palace
Liverpool 2-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
Tottenham 2-1 Everton
Sunderland 2-4 Manchester City
West Ham 0-2 Chelsea
Manchester City 3-1 Stoke
AS Roma 2-1 Napoli *Triple Points*


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Manchester United 3-0 Bournemouth
Leicester City 1-1 Hull
Stoke 1-0 Middlesbrough
Swansea 2-1 Burnley
Watford 2-2 Southampton
WBA 1-0 Crystal Palace
Liverpool 3-2 Arsenal *Double Points*
Tottenham 2-2 Everton
Sunderland 1-3 Manchester City
West Ham 1-2 Chelsea
AS Roma 2-2 Napoli *Triple Points*
Man city 2-1 Stoke


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Manchester United 2-0 Bournemouth
Leicester City 1-1 Hull
Stoke 2-0 Middlesbrough
Swansea 1-1 Burnley
Watford 1-2 Southampton
WBA 0-1 Crystal Palace
Liverpool 1-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
Tottenham 2-1 Everton
Sunderland 1-3 Manchester City
West Ham 0-3 Chelsea
Manchester City 3-0 Stoke
AS Roma 2-1 Napoli *Triple Points*


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Manchester United *2-0* Bournemouth
Leicester City *1-2* Hull
Stoke *1-0* Middlesbrough
Swansea *2-0* Burnley
Watford *2-1* Southampton
WBA *3-2* Crystal Palace
Liverpool *2-2* Arsenal **Double Points**
Tottenham *2-0* Everton
Sunderland *1-3* Manchester City
West Ham *2-1* Chelsea
Manchester City *3-0* Stoke
AS Roma *1-0* Napoli **Triple Points**


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Manchester United 3-0 Bournemouth
Leicester City 1-1 Hull
Stoke 2-0 Middlesbrough
Swansea 2-0 Burnley
Watford 1-3 Southampton
WBA 2-0 Crystal Palace
Liverpool 3-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
Tottenham 1-1 Everton
Sunderland 0-2 Manchester City
West Ham 1-2 Chelsea
Manchester City 2-0 Stoke
AS Roma 1-1 Napoli *Triple Points*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 27
*Manchester United* 3-0 Bournemouth
Leicester City 1-1 Hull
*Stoke* 1-0 Middlesbrough
*Swansea* 3-1 Burnley
Watford 1-2 *Southampton*
*WBA *2-0 Crystal Palace
*Liverpool* 3-1 Arsenal _*Double Points*_
Tottenham 1-1 Everton
Sunderland 1-4 *Manchester City*
West Ham 1-2 *Chelsea*
*Manchester City* 3-0 Stoke
*AS Roma* 2-1 Napoli _*Triple Points*_


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Manchester United 2-0 Bournemouth
Leicester City 1-0 Hull
Stoke 1-0 Middlesbrough
Swansea 2-1 Burnley
Watford 1-2 Southampton
WBA 2-0 Crystal Palace
Liverpool 2-2 Arsenal *Double Points*
Tottenham 2-1 Everton
Sunderland 1-3 Manchester City
West Ham 1-2 Chelsea
Manchester City 3-0 Stoke
AS Roma 2-1 Napoli *Triple Points*


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Manchester United 3*-0 Bournemouth
*Leicester City 2*-1 Hull
*Stoke 1-1 Middlesbrough*
*Swansea 1*-0 Burnley
Watford 0-*2 Southampton*
*WBA 0-0 Crystal Palace*
*Liverpool 2*-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
*Tottenham 2*-1 Everton
Sunderland 0-*4 Manchester City*
West Ham 1-*3 Chelsea*
*Manchester City 4*-0 Stoke
*AS Roma 2*-1 Napoli *Triple Points*


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

Gameweek 27
Manchester United 3-0 Bournemouth
Leicester City 2-1 Hull
Stoke 1-0 Middlesbrough
Swansea 2-1 Burnley
Watford 1-1 Southampton
WBA 4-0 Crystal Palace
Liverpool 3-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
Tottenham 1-1 Everton
Sunderland 1-4 Manchester City
West Ham 0-2 Chelsea
Manchester City 2-0 Stoke
AS Roma 3-1 Napoli *Triple Points*


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Manchester United 2-0 Bournemouth
Leicester City 3-1 Hull
Stoke 1-1 Middlesbrough
Swansea 1-0 Burnley
Watford 0-2 Southampton
WBA 1-0 Crystal Palace
Liverpool 2-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
Tottenham 1-1 Everton
Sunderland 0-2 Manchester City
West Ham 1- 1 Chelsea
Manchester City 3-1 Stoke
AS Roma 2-0 Napoli *Triple Points*


----------



## clinic79 (Dec 25, 2013)

ManU 3-1 Bournemouth
Leicester 3-0 Hull
Stoke 2-0 Middlesbrough
Swansea 1-0 Burnley
Watford 1-1 Southampton
WBA 0-1 Crystal Palace
Liverpool 2-1 Arsenal *double points*
Tottenham 2-0 Everton
Sunderland 1-2 Man City
West Ham 0-2 Chelsea
Man City 3-1 Stoke
AS Roma 2-1 Napoli *triple points*


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Manchester United 4-0 Bournemouth
Leicester City 3-1 Hull
Stoke 1-1 Middlesbrough
Swansea 2-0 Burnley
Watford 1-1 Southampton
WBA 2-0 Crystal Palace
Liverpool 2-2 Arsenal *Double Points*
Tottenham 2-1 Everton
Sunderland 0-3 Manchester City
West Ham 1-2 Chelsea
Manchester City 3-2 Stoke
AS Roma 2-1 Napoli *Triple Points*


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Manchester United* 4-0 Bournemouth
*Leicester City* 2-0 Hull
*Stoke *1-0 Middlesbrough
*Swansea *1-0 Burnley
Watford 1-2 *Southampton*
*WBA *2-0 Crystal Palace
*Liverpool *3-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
Tottenham 1-1 Everton
Sunderland 1-3 *Manchester City*
West Ham 0-2 *Chelsea*
*Manchester City *3-0 Stoke
*AS Roma* 3-1 Napoli *Triple Points*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Punkhead said:


> *Manchester United* 2-0 Bournemouth
> *Leicester City* 3-1 Hull
> Stoke 1-1 Middlesbrough
> Swansea 0-0 Burnley
> ...


what he said :side: 

Swamped till Wednesday anyway so i'll do both weeks after work that night 

Manchester United 2-0 Bournemouth
Leicester City 2-1 Hull
Stoke 1-1 Middlesbrough
Swansea 1-1 Burnley
Watford 1-2 Southampton
WBA 1-0 Crystal Palace
Liverpool 2-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
Tottenham 1-1 Everton
Sunderland 0-2 Manchester City
West Ham 1- 2 Chelsea
Manchester City 3-1 Stoke
AS Roma 2-0 Napoli *Triple Points*


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Bournemouth 1-2 West Ham United 
Everton 2-0 West Bromwich Albion
Hull City 2-2 Swansea City 
Liverpool 2-0 Burnley
Chelsea 2-1 Manchester United

I'm guessing we're not going to include any FA Cup matches like Chelsea/United? If anything else is added I'll edit my post later.

*Edit:* I've added Chelsea/United score prediction after 90 minutes.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Bournemouth * 2-1* West Ham United 
Everton *2-0* West Bromwich Albion
Hull City *3-1* Swansea City 
Liverpool *2-0* Burnley
Chelsea *0-1* Man Utd **TRIPLE POINTS**


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Bournemouth 1-1 West Ham United 
Everton 2-0 West Bromwich Albion
Hull City 2-1 Swansea City 
Liverpool 2-1 Burnley
Chelsea 2-0 Manchester United


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Bournemouth* 1-0 West Ham United
*Everton* 2-0 West Bromwich Albion
*Hull City* 3-1 Swansea City
*Liverpool* 3-0 Burnley

EDIT:

*Chelsea* 2-1 Manchester United *Triple Points*


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Bournemouth 1-2 West Ham United 
Everton 2-0 West Bromwich Albion
Hull City 1-1 Swansea City 
Liverpool 2-2 Burnley


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Bournemouth 2-2 West Ham United
Everton 2-0 West Bromwich Albion
Hull City 2-1 Swansea City
Liverpool 4-1 Burnley


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello here are my predictions for this weeks Premier league fixtures:

*Bournemouth 0-2 West Ham United *as *West Ham United *have a better defence than Bournemouth .
*Everton 2-0 West Bromwich Albion **Everton *are just above *West Bromwich Albion *in the table but are scoring more goals and letting fewer goals in .

*Hull City 1-2 Swansea City* I see this game as a *Swansea City *win just as the statistics goals scored and goals let in slightly better.

*Liverpool 1-0 Burnley Liverpool *have better palyer but have only won 2 games this year, so a *Liverpool *win just.

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Bournemouth 2-2 West Ham United 
Everton 2-0 West Bromwich Albion
Hull City 1-2 Swansea City 
Liverpool 4-1 Burnley


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 28
Bournemouth 1-3 *West Ham United*
*Everton* 3-0 West Bromwich Albion
Hull City 1-1 Swansea City
*Liverpool* 4-0 Burnley

Edited at 13:38 11/03/17
*Chelsea* 3-1 Manchester United _Triple Points_


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

What a shit weekend. Is it even worth it for 4 games? Just give everybody a point for each game...

Bournemouth 1-2 West Ham United
Everton 2-0 West Bromwich Albion
Hull City 1-3 Swansea City
Liverpool 2-0 Burnley


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Bournemouth 1-1 West Ham United
Everton 2-1 West Bromwich Albion
Hull City 1-1 Swansea City
Liverpool 2-0 Burnley


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Bournemouth 1-*2 West Ham United*
*Everton 2*-0 West Bromwich Albion
*Hull City 1-1 Swansea City*
*Liverpool 2*-0 Burnley


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

gameweek 28

Bournemouth 2 - 1 west ham
Everton 1 - 1 west brom
hull 2 - 2 swansea 
Liverpool 4 - 1 Burnley
chelsea 2 - 1 Man United *triple points*


----------



## clinic79 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Bournemouth* 3-1 West Ham
*Everton* 1-0 WBA
Hull 1-3 *Swansea*
*Liverpool* 5-0 Burnley
Chelsea 1-1 ManU *triple points*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Gameweek 25 results*​


> Jaxx	20
> 
> Desecrated	16
> 
> ...


*Gameweek 27 Results​*


> Rowdy Yates	17
> 
> Joel	13
> 
> ...



*Updated Table*​


> Jaxx	218
> 
> TheFreeMan	217
> 
> ...




Apologies again for the delay. Legit feels like I have no time to actually do this nowadays for real :hmm: 

Also double check your scores if you want them. My brain feels fried and so i can't guarentee accuracy :draper2

With Jaxx missing out last week the gap of the top has become real tight. Could this be seabs year? or will he fail in spectacular North London style?

Also Manchester United/Chelsea in the FA cup will be a part of this week as a triple pointer 

Bournemouth 0-1 West Ham
Everton 2-1 WBA
Hull 1-1 Swansea
Liverpool 1-0 Burnley
Chelsea 2-1 Manchester United *Triple Points*
​


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

CGS said:


> Also Manchester United/Chelsea in the FA cup will be a part of this week as a triple pointer


FYI @Foreshadowed, @Erik., @Jaxx, @Punkhead, @The Monster, @Vader, @Rowdy Yates, @Joel, @Even Flow, @-DH-, @TheFreeMan, @BigDaveBatista, @clinic79 

Obviously if your on before 3pm then just edit your post. If not then make a new post with the scoreline


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Bournemouth 1-3 *West Ham*
*Everton* 2-1 WBA
Hull 1-1 Swansea
*Liverpool *2-0 Burnley
Chelsea 1-1 Manchester United *Triple Points*

*I assume Chelsea/Utd is a before Extra Time result. *


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Joel said:


> Gameweek 27
> *Manchester United* 3-0 Bournemouth
> Leicester City 1-1 Hull
> *Stoke* 1-0 Middlesbrough +1
> ...


That'd be 13, @CGS (Y)


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Shall be done in a bit @Joel



seabs said:


> Bournemouth 1-3 *West Ham*
> *Everton* 2-1 WBA
> Hull 1-1 Swansea
> *Liverpool *2-0 Burnley
> ...


Yep Chelsea/UTD is the 90 min scoreline


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

Not bad so far for my debut season of this @CGS
should have 11 points for week 27 though pal


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Can't edit original predictions for this weekend now so I'll just quote them & put in Chelsea v mufc game below the quote.



The Monster said:


> Bournemouth 1-2 West Ham United
> Everton 2-0 West Bromwich Albion
> Hull City 1-1 Swansea City
> Liverpool 2-2 Burnley


Chelsea 0-0 Manchester United *Triple pointer*


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Rowdy Yates said:


> Manchester United 3-0 Bournemouth
> Leicester City 1-1 Hull
> Stoke 2-0 Middlesbrough
> Swansea 2-0 Burnley
> ...


I have that at 17, not 13 (Y)


Chelsea 3-0 Man Utd


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

@CGS

Gameweek 25 I got 18 not 15. Also, week 27, I got 8 not 5 

Chelsea 2-0 Man Utd


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Liverpool 3-1 Burnley
Chelsea 2-0 Manchester United


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Chelsea 2*-1 Manchester United *Triple Points*


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Chelsea 2-1 Manchester United *Triple points*


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

fucks sake I forgot

Liverpool 3-1 Burnley
Chelsea 2-1 Man Utd


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Chelsea 1-1 man Utd


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Gameweek 28 Results​*


> Jaxx	10
> 
> Punkhead	7
> Joel	7
> ...


*Updated Table​*


> Jaxx	228
> 
> TheFreeMan	222
> Joel	222
> ...


Just realised how close to the bottom I actually am now :gucci

Jaxx making up for that week out I see as my crown slips further and further away :mj2 

The table has also been updated with Week 27's scores & the previous post has been edited with the up to date scores 

*Gameweek 29*
West Brom vs Arsenal 
Crystal Palace vs Watford
Everton vs Hull
Stoke vs Chelsea 
Sunderland vs Burnley 
West Ham vs Leicester 
Bournemouth vs Swansea
Middlesbrough vs Manchester United
Spurs vs Southampton
Manchester City vs Liverpool *Double Points*​


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

West Brom *2-1* Arsenal 
Crystal Palace *1-1* Watford
Everton *2-0* Hull
Stoke *1-1* Chelsea 
Sunderland *0-0* Burnley 
West Ham *2-1* Leicester 
Bournemouth *2-2* Swansea
Middlesbrough *0-2* Manchester United
Spurs *2-0* Southampton
Manchester City *1-1* Liverpool **Double Points**


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

week 29

West Brom 1-1 Arsenal 
Crystal Palace 1-1 Watford
Everton 4-0 Hull
Stoke 0-2 Chelsea 
Sunderland 0-2 Burnley 
West Ham 1-1 Leicester 
Bournemouth 1-2 Swansea
Middlesbrough 0-1 Manchester United
Spurs 2-0 Southampton
Manchester City 1-3 Liverpool *Double Points*


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

West Brom 1-2 Arsenal 
Crystal Palace 2-0 Watford
Everton 2-0 Hull
Stoke 1-3 Chelsea 
Sunderland 1-0 Burnley 
West Ham 2-2 Leicester 
Bournemouth 2-0 Swansea
Middlesbrough 0-2 Manchester United
Spurs 2-1 Southampton
Manchester City 1-2 Liverpool *Double Points*


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

West Brom 0-2 *Arsenal* 
Crystal Palace 0-1 *Watford*
*Everton* 3-0 Hull
Stoke 1-2 *Chelsea*
Sunderland 1-1 Burnley
West Ham 1-1 Leicester
*Bournemouth* 3-2 Swansea
Middlesbrough 1-3 *Manchester United*
*Spurs* 3-0 Southampton
Manchester City 1-2 *Liverpool* *Double Points*


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

West Brom 1-2 Arsenal 
Crystal Palace 1-1 Watford
Everton 3-1 Hull
Stoke 0-2 Chelsea 
Sunderland 0-0 Burnley 
West Ham 2-2 Leicester 
Bournemouth 3-2 Swansea
Middlesbrough 0-3 Manchester United
Spurs 2-1 Southampton
Manchester City 2-1 Liverpool *Double Points*


----------



## clinic79 (Dec 25, 2013)

WBA 1-2 *Arsenal*
*Crystal Palace* 2-1 Watford
Everton 1-1 Hull
Stoke 1-2 *Chelsea*
*Sunderland* 1-0 Burnley
West Ham 1-2 *Leicester*
Bournemouth 1-3 *Swansea*
Middlesbrough 0-1 *ManU*
*Tottenham* 3-1 Southampton
*Man City* 3-1 Liverpool *double points*


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

West Brom 1-2 Arsenal 
Crystal Palace 1-1 Watford
Everton 3-0 Hull
Stoke 0-2 Chelsea 
Sunderland 1-2 Burnley 
West Ham 2-3 Leicester 
Bournemouth 1-2 Swansea
Middlesbrough 0-2 Manchester United
Spurs 1-1 Southampton
Manchester City 2-2 Liverpool *Double Points*


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

West Brom 2-1 Arsenal 
Crystal Palace 1-0 Watford
Everton 3-0 Hull
Stoke 1-2 Chelsea
Sunderland 1-1 Burnley
West Ham 2-1 Leicester
Bournemouth 3-2 Swansea
Middlesbrough 0-1 Manchester United
Spurs 1-2 Southampton
Manchester City 1-2 Liverpool *Double Points*


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Gameweek 29
West Brom 0-1 Arsenal
Crystal Palace 1-1 Watford
Everton 2-1 Hull
Stoke 0-1 Chelsea
Sunderland 1-0 Burnley
West Ham 1-1 Leicester
Bournemouth 2-2 Swansea
Middlesbrough 0-2 Manchester United
Spurs 2-1 Southampton
Manchester City 3-2 Liverpool *Double Points*


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello here are my premier league predictions. For this weeks fixture:

*West Bromwich Albion 1-3 Arsenal Arsenal *have a better squad and have a better goal difference .

*Crystal Palace 2-0 Watford Crystal Palace * have slightly better players than *Watford *so they will win.

*Everton 3-0 Hull City Everton *are pushing for a European palace so *Everton * will outplay *Hull City.* 

*Stoke City 1-3 Chelsea Chelsea * are too strong for *Stoke City *even though *Stoke City *have some good player (on paper ) , *Chelsea *will win.

*Sunderland 1-0 Burnley* both team are not scoring but jermain Defoe wants to prove his England recall is justified so *Sunderland *win.

*West Ham United 2-2 Leicester * I see this as draw as both teams defences are similar in strength .

*Bournemouth 2-0 Swansea City * I see *Bournemouth* winning as scored more goals .

*Middlesbrough 0-2 Manchester United *Even though as an *Everton *fan I want *Manchester United *too loose but they are too strong for *Middlesbrough *so *Manchester United *win.

Tottenham Hotspur 2-1 Southampton Tottenham Hotspur second for a reason so they should win just even with Harry Kane injury.

Manchester City 2-1 Liverpool Liverpool are scoring more goals than Manchester City but Manchester City have a better defence. So a Manchester City win.

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

West Brom 1-2 Arsenal
Crystal Palace 2-0 Watford
Everton 3-1 Hull
Stoke 0-3 Chelsea
Sunderland 1-1 Burnley
West Ham 2-2 Leicester
Bournemouth 2-2 Swansea
Middlesbrough 0-1 Manchester United
Spurs 2-1 Southampton
Manchester City 1-1 Liverpool *Double Points*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

West Brom 0-1 Arsenal 
Crystal Palace 2-1 Watford
Everton 3-0 Hull
Stoke 0-2 Chelsea 
Sunderland 2-1 Burnley 
West Ham 1-2 Leicester 
Bournemouth 1-1 Swansea
Middlesbrough 0-2 Manchester United
Spurs 1-0 Southampton
Manchester City 1- 2 Liverpool *Double Points*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 29
West Brom 0-1 *Arsenal*
*Crystal Palace* 2-0 Watford
*Everton* 2-0 Hull
Stoke 1-3 *Chelsea*
Sunderland 1-1 Burnley
*West Ham* 2-1 Leicester
Bournemouth 2-2 Swansea
Middlesbrough 1-2 *Manchester United*
*Spurs* 2-0 Southampton
Manchester City 3-3 Liverpool _*Double Points*_


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

West Brom 1-2 Arsenal
Crystal Palace 2-1 Watford
Everton 2-0 Hull
Stoke 0-2 Chelsea
Sunderland 1-1 Burnley
West Ham 2-1 Leicester
Bournemouth 1-1 Swansea
Middlesbrough 1-3 Manchester United
Spurs 2-0 Southampton
Manchester City 2-2 Liverpool *Double Points*


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

West Brom 0-*2 Arsenal *
*Crystal Palace 1-1 Watford*
*Everton 2*-0 Hull
Stoke 0-*3 Chelsea *
Sunderland 0-*1 Burnley *
West Ham 1-*2 Leicester* 
*Bournemouth 2*-1 Swansea
Middlesbrough 0-*2 Manchester United*
*Spurs 2*-1 Southampton
Manchester City 1- *2 Liverpool* *Double Points*


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

West Brom 2-1 Arsenal 
Crystal Palace 1-0 Watford
Everton 3-1 Hull
Stoke 0-2 Chelsea 
Sunderland 2-0 Burnley 
West Ham 2-1 Leicester 
Bournemouth 1-2 Swansea
Middlesbrough 0-2 Manchester United
Spurs 2-1 Southampton
Manchester City 3-2 Liverpool *Double Points*


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

West Brom 1-1 Arsenal 
Crystal Palace 2-0 Watford
Everton 3-0 Hull
Stoke 1-2 Chelsea 
Sunderland 3-1 Burnley 
West Ham 2-2 Leicester 
Bournemouth 3-1 Swansea
Middlesbrough 0-1 Manchester United
Spurs 1-0 Southampton
Manchester City 2-2 Liverpool *Double Points*


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*West Brom* 2-1 Arsenal
*Crystal Palace* 1-0 Watford
*Everton *3-0 Hull
Stoke 0-2 *Chelsea*
Sunderland 1-1 Burnley
West Ham 1-2 *Leicester*
Bournemouth 2-2 Swansea
Middlesbrough 0-2 *Manchester United*
Spurs 1-1 Southampton
*Manchester City* 3-1 Liverpool *Double Points*


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

West Brom 0-2 Arsenal
Crystal Palace 1-0 Watford 
Everton 3-1 Hull
Stoke 1-3 Chelsea 
Sunderland 2-0 Burnley 
West Ham 1-1 Putrid Scum
Bournemouth 1-2 Swansea 
Middlesbrough 1-2 Manchester United 
Spurs 3-1 Southampton 
Manchester City 2-1 Liverpool


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Gameweek 29 Results​*


> Even Flow	14
> 
> Erik.	13
> 
> ...


*Updated Table​*


> Jaxx	238
> 
> TheFreeMan	230
> Joel	230
> ...


International break saving me time for the win (But still lolinternationals

In any case that was one of the better all around weeks we've had. Can't remember many others weeks were 6 points was the lowest score of the week. 

And we say goodbye to two more guys as we head into April. 

Now it becomes real tight as we head into the final stretch. For the next 6 gameweeks someone will be eliminated* each gameweek. *. meaning we will lose at least 12 guys from now until the beginning of May. Gotta get them points boys! 

Gameweek 36
Liverpool vs Everton *Double Points*
Burnley vs Spurs
Chelsea vs Crystal Palace
Hull vs West Ham 
Leicester vs Stoke
Manchester United vs West Brom
Watford vs Sunderland
Southampton vs Bournmouth
Swansea vs Middlesbrough 
Arsenal vs Man City *Double Points*​


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Liverpool *1-1* Everton **Double Points**
Burnley *1-2* Spurs
Chelsea *1-1* Crystal Palace
Hull *3-2* West Ham 
Leicester *1-0* Stoke
Manchester United *2-0* West Brom
Watford *1-1* Sunderland
Southampton *2-0* Bournmouth
Swansea *1-0* Middlesbrough 
Arsenal *2-2* Man City **Double Points**


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

Gameweek 36
Liverpool 3-1 Everton *Double Points*
Burnley 1-1 Spurs
Chelsea 2-0 Crystal Palace
Hull 2-2 West Ham 
Leicester 2-1 Stoke
Manchester United 1-1 West Brom
Watford 3-0 Sunderland
Southampton 2-0 Bournmouth
Swansea 2-0 Middlesbrough 
Arsenal 1-2 Man City *Double Points*


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Liverpool 2-2 Everton *Double Points*
Burnley 0-1 Spurs
Chelsea 3-0 Crystal Palace
Hull 1-2 West Ham 
Leicester 2-0 Stoke
Manchester United 2-1 West Brom
Watford 1-1 Sunderland
Southampton 2-0 Bournmouth
Swansea 1-0 Middlesbrough 
Arsenal 1-3 Man City *Double Points*


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Liverpool 3-1 Everton *Double Points*
Burnley 1-1 Spurs
Chelsea 3-1 Crystal Palace
Hull 1-2 West Ham 
Leicester 2-0 Stoke
Manchester United 2-1 West Brom
Watford 2-1 Sunderland
Southampton 1-0 Bournmouth
Swansea 1-1 Middlesbrough 
Arsenal 1-1 Man City *Double Points*


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Gameweek 26 -

Liverpool 1-2 Everton *Double Points*
Burnley 1-0 Spurs
Chelsea 2-0 Crystal Palace
Hull 1-1 West Ham 
Leicester 2-1 Stoke
Manchester United 3-1 West Brom
Watford 0-0 Sunderland
Southampton 3-1 Bournemouth
Swansea 1-0 Middlesbrough 
Arsenal 2-2 Man City *Double Points*


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Liverpool 2-1 Everton *Double Points*
Burnley 0-2 Spurs
Chelsea 3-0 Crystal Palace
Hull 1-1 West Ham 
Leicester 3-1 Stoke
Manchester United 2-1 West Brom
Watford 1-0 Sunderland
Southampton 2-0 Bournmouth
Swansea 2-0 Middlesbrough 
Arsenal 2-2 Man City *Double Points*


----------



## clinic79 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Liverpool* 3-2 Everton *Double points*
Burnley 0-1 *Tottenham*
*Chelsea* 2-1 Crystal Palace
*Hull* 1-0 West Ham
Leicester 1-1 Stoke
*ManU* 3-1 WBA
Watford 0-1 *Sunderland*
Southampton 0-0 Bournmouth
*Swansea* 2-1 Middlesbrough
*Arsenal* 2-1 Man City *Double points*


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Liverpool 1-1 Everton *Double Points*
Burnley 0-2 Spurs
Chelsea 3-0 Crystal Palace
Hull 0-1 West Ham 
Leicester 2-0 Stoke
Manchester United 2-0 West Brom
Watford 1-1 Sunderland
Southampton 1-1 Bournmouth
Swansea 1-1 Middlesbrough 
Arsenal 1-1 Man City *Double Points*


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Liverpool* 2-0 Everton *Double Points*
Burnley 1-1 Spurs
*Chelsea* 4-0 Crystal Palace
Hull 1-3 *West Ham*
*Leicester* 3-1 Stoke
*Manchester United* 2-0 West Brom
*Watford* 3-2 Sunderland
*Southampton* 2-1 Bournemouth
*Swansea* 2-1 Middlesbrough
*Arsenal* 3-1 Man City *Double Points*


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Liverpool 2-0 Everton *Double Points*
Burnley 1-1 Spurs
Chelsea 3-0 Crystal Palace
Hull 1-1 West Ham
Leicester 2-0 Stoke
Manchester United 2-0 West Brom
Watford 1-0 Sunderland
Southampton 2-1 Bournemouth
Swansea 2-0 Middlesbrough
Arsenal 1-3 Man City *Double Points*


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Liverpoo*l 3-1 Everton *Double Points*
Burnley 0-1 *Spurs*
*Chelsea *3-0 Crystal Palace
*Hull *2-1 West Ham
*Leicester *1-0 Stoke
*Manchester United* 2-0 West Brom
*Watford *2-1 Sunderland
*Southampton *2-1 Bournemouth
*Swansea *1-0 Middlesbrough
Arsenal 1-2 *Man City* *Double Points*


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Liverpool 2-1 Everton *Double Points*
Burnley 0-2 Spurs
Chelsea 2-0 Crystal Palace
Hull 1-2 West Ham 
Leicester 2-1 Stoke
Manchester United 2-0 West Brom
Watford 1-1 Sunderland
Southampton 3-1 Bournmouth
Swansea 2-1 Middlesbrough 
Arsenal 1-1 Man City *Double Points*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I wish it was really gameweek 36. We'd be champions already.

Gameweek 30
*Liverpool* 3-1 Everton _*Double Points*_
*Burnley* 2-0 Spurs
*Chelsea* 2-0 Crystal Palace
*Hull* 1-0 West Ham
*Leicester* 2-1 Stoke
*Manchester United* 1-0 West Brom
Watford 1-2 *Sunderland*
Southampton 2-2 Bournmouth
*Swansea* 3-0 Middlesbrough
Arsenal 2-2 Man City _*Double Points*_


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello here my prediction for this weeks games.

*Liverpool 1-3 Everton *Everton to win as Everton have the leagues to scorer so Everton will win. 

*Burnley 1-2 Tottenham Hotspur * Tottenham Hotspur are second for a reason so they should just win.

*Chelsea 2-0 Crystal Palace *Chelsea are by far the best team this season they should be their London rivals switch ease .


*Hull City 0-2 West Ham United* West Ham United have scored more than Hull City so they should win.

*Leicester City 2-2 Stoke City* I see this as a draw a both teams have scored the same number of goals.

*Manchester United 1-0 West Bromwich Albion * I see Manchester united win as they have the better quality players .

*Watford 1-2 Sunderland *Sunderland need the points so they could just win .

*Southampton 2-2 Bournmouth *I see this south coast derby as draw as Southampton have a better defence but Bournemouth have a better attack .

*Swansea 1-3 Middlesbrough* Middlesbrough have a much better defence so they should win .

*Arsenal 2-2 Manchester City* this is just a draw a both teams statistically similar so a draw .

Yours

Farhan


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Gameweek 30
Liverpool 2-1 Everton *Double Points*
Burnley 0-2 Spurs
Chelsea 2-1 Crystal Palace
Hull 1-1 West Ham
Leicester 1-0 Stoke
Manchester United 1-0 West Brom
Watford 1-2 Sunderland
Southampton 2-1 Bournmouth
Swansea 1-0 Middlesbrough
Arsenal 1-1 Man City *Double Points*


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Liverpool 2-0 Everton *Double Points*
Burnley 1-1 Spurs
Chelsea 2-0 Crystal Palace
Hull 1-2 West Ham
Leicester 2-1 Stoke
Manchester United 1-0 West Brom
Watford 3-1 Sunderland
Southampton 2-2 Bournemouth
Swansea 2-1 Middlesbrough
Arsenal 1-1 Man City *Double Points*


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Liverpool 2*-1 Everton *Double Points*
Burnley 1-*2 Spurs*
*Chelsea 3*-0 Crystal Palace
*Hull 2*-0 West Ham
*Leicester 2*-1 Stoke
*Manchester United 2*-0 West Brom
*Watford 1-1 Sunderland*
*Southampton 2*-1 Bournmouth
*Swansea 1*-0 Middlesbrough
*Arsenal 2-2 Man City* *Double Points*


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Liverpool 2-0 Everton 
Burnley 1-2 Spurs
Chelsea 2-0 Crystal Palace
Hull 1-1 West Ham
Leicester 2-1 Stoke 
Manchester United 1-0 West Brom
Watford 2-2 Sunderland 
Southampton 1-1 Bournemouth 
Swansea 0-1 Middlesbrough 
Arsenal 1-2 Manchester City


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Liverpool *2-1 Everton *Double Points*
Burnley 1-1 Spurs
*Chelsea *2-0 Crystal Palace
Hull 1-1 West Ham
*Leicester *2-0 Stoke
*Manchester United* 2-0 West Brom
*Watford *1-0 Sunderland
*Southampton *3-1 Bournmouth
*Swansea *2-0 Middlesbrough
Arsenal 1-3 *Man City* *Double Points*


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Burnley 1-2 Spurs
Chelsea 3-0 Crystal Palace
Hull 2-2 West Ham
Leicester 2-1 Stoke
Manchester United 2-0 West Brom
Watford 1-1 Sunderland
Southampton 3-0 Bournmouth
Swansea 2-1 Middlesbrough
Arsenal 1-2 Man City *Double Points*
Like


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Burnley 1-1 Stoke
*Leicester* 3-1 Sunderland
Watford 1-1 WBA
Man Utd 1-1 Everton
*Arsenal* 2-0 West Ham
*Hull* 2-1 Middlesbrough
*Southampton* 1-0 Crystal Palace
*Swansea* 1-4 Tottenham
*Chelsea* 3-1 Man City *Double Points*
*Liverpool* 2-1 Bournemouth

I assume Chelsea vs Man City is double points.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Burnley *1-0* Stoke
Leicester *2-0* Sunderland
Watford *1-1* WBA
Man Utd *2-1* Everton
Arsenal *2-1* West Ham
Hull *1-0* Middlesbrough
Southampton *2-1* Crystal Palace
Swansea *0-2* Tottenham
Chelsea *1-1* Man City *Double Points*
Liverpool *2-0* Bournemouth


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

Burnley 1-0 Stoke
Leicester 2-0 Sunderland
Watford 1-1 WBA
Man Utd 3-2 Everton
Arsenal 3-1 West Ham
Hull 2-0 Middlesbrough
Southampton 1-1 Crystal Palace
Swansea 1-2 Tottenham
Chelsea 2-1 Man City *Double Points*
Liverpool 4-1 Bournemouth


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Burnley 1-0 Stoke
Leicester 2-0 Sunderland
Watford 0-1 WBA
Man Utd 2-1 Everton
Arsenal 1-1 West Ham
Hull 1-0 Middlesbrough
Southampton 0-0 Crystal Palace
Swansea 0-1 Tottenham
Chelsea 1-1 Man City *Double Points*
Liverpool 2-1 Bournemouth


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Burnley 1-1 Stoke
Leicester 2-0 Sunderland
Watford 1-2 WBA
Man Utd 2-2 Everton
Arsenal 3-1 West Ham
Hull 1-0 Middlesbrough
Southampton 0-1 Crystal Palace
Swansea 0-1 Tottenham
Chelsea 2-2 Man City *Double Points*
Liverpool 3-1 Bournemouth


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Burnley 1-1 Stoke
Leicester 3-0 Sunderland
Watford 0-1 WBA
Man Utd 1-1 Everton
Arsenal 3-1 West Ham
Hull 1-2 Middlesbrough
Southampton 1-2 Crystal Palace
Swansea 0-2 Tottenham
Chelsea 3-1 Man City *Double Points*
Liverpool 3-1 Bournemouth


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Burnley 1-1 Stoke
Leicester 3-0 Sunderland
Watford 0-1 WBA
Man Utd 2-1 Everton
Arsenal 2-1 West Ham
Hull 2-1 Middlesbrough
Southampton 1-0 Crystal Palace
Swansea 0-2 Tottenham
Chelsea 2-1 Man City *Double Points*
Liverpool 3-1 Bournemouth


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 31
*Burnley* 2-0 Stoke
*Leicester* 3-0 Sunderland
Watford 1-2 *WBA*
*Man Utd* 1-0 Everton
*Arsenal* 4-1 West Ham
*Hull* 2-0 Middlesbrough
Southampton 1-1 Crystal Palace
Swansea 1-2 *Tottenham*
*Chelsea* 2-1 Man City _*Double Points*_
Liverpool 2-2 Bournemouth


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Burnley 1-1 Stoke
Leicester 3-1 Sunderland
Watford 1-2 West Brom
Man Utd 1-0 Everton
Arsenal 3-1 West Ham
Hull 2-0 Middlesbrough
Southampton 1-1 Crystal Palace
Swansea 1-2 Tottenham
Chelsea 2-1 Man City *Double Points*
Liverpool 2-0 Bournemouth


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Burnley 1-0 Stoke
Leicester 2-0 Sunderland
Watford 1-1 WBA
Man Utd 2-1 Everton
Arsenal 3-1 West Ham
Hull 2-0 Middlesbrough
Southampton 1-2 Crystal Palace
Swansea 0-2 Tottenham
Chelsea 2-1 Man City *Double Points*
Liverpool 3-1 Bournemouth


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Burnley 1-1 Stoke
Leicester 2-0 Sunderland
Watford 1-1 WBA
Man Utd 2-0 Everton
Arsenal 2-1 West Ham
Hull 1-0 Middlesbrough
Southampton 2-1 Crystal Palace
Swansea 0-1 Tottenham
Chelsea 3-1 Man City *Double Points*
Liverpool 3-0 Bournemouth


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Burnley 1-1 Stoke
Leicester 3-0 Sunderland
Watford 1-1 WBA
Man Utd 2-1 Everton
Arsenal 2-1 West Ham
Hull 2-0 Middlesbrough
Southampton 0-1 Crystal Palace
Swansea 0-2 Tottenham
Chelsea 2-2 Man City *Double Points*
Liverpool 2-1 Bournemouth


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Burnley *1-0 Stoke
*Leicester *3-0 Sunderland
Watford 0-1 *WBA*
*Man Utd* 2-1 Everton
*Arsenal *3-1 West Ham
*Hull *1-0 Middlesbrough
*Southampton *1-0 Crystal Palace
Swansea 0-2 *Tottenham*
*Chelsea *3-1 Man City *Double Points*
*Liverpool *3-1 Bournemouth


----------



## clinic79 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Burnley* 2-1 Stoke
*Leicester* 2-0 Sunderland
Watford 1-1 WBA
*ManU* 1-0 Everton
*Arsenal* 2-1 West Ham
Hull 0-0 Middlesbrough
Southampton 0-2 *Crystal Palace*
*Swansea* 2-1 Tottenham
Chelsea 1-1 Man City *double points*
*Liverpool* 2-1 Bournemouth


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Shall do the scores when I get back in from work

Gameweek 31
Burnley 1-0 Stoke
Leicester 2-0 Sunderland
Watford 1-2 WBA
Man Utd 1-2 Everton
Arsenal 2-1 West Ham
Hull 2-0 Middlesbrough
Southampton 1-1 Crystal Palace
Swansea 1-2 Tottenham
Chelsea 2-1 Man City
Liverpool 2-1 Bournemouth


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

ffs...

Arsenal 2-1 West Ham
Hull 1-1 Middlesbrough
Southampton 2-1 Crystal Palace
Swansea 0-1 Tottenham
Chelsea 2-1 Man City
Liverpool 3-1 Bournemouth


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Arsenal 2-1 Wes Ham
Hull 0-1 Middlesbrough 
Southampton 1-1 Crystal Palace 
Swansea 1-3 Tottenham 
Chelsea 1-0 Man City 
Liverpool 3-0 Bournemouth


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Arsenal 2*-0 West Ham
*Hull 1*-0 Middlesbrough
*Southampton 2-2 Crystal Palace*
Swansea 0-*2 Tottenham*
*Chelsea 2*-1 Man City
*Liverpool 2*-1 Bournemouth


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

CGS said:


> Shall do the scores when I get back in from work


Please come home from work. You've been there too long. I need to know if I'm still a top 4 contender.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Vader said:


> Please come home from work. You've been there too long. I need to know if I'm still a top 4 contender.



I know :mj2​
*Gameweek 30 Results​*


> Foreshadowed	15
> Joel	15
> Jaxx	13
> 
> ...


*Gameweek 31 Results​*


> BigDaveBatista	15
> Jaxx	15
> CGS	15
> 
> ...


*Updated Table​*


> Jaxx	266
> 
> Joel	259
> 
> ...


And despite a good showing in the last 2 week Erik just falls by a point thanks to Deeguys last min predictions. 

And thus we say goodbye to him, clinic79, Renegade & Demon Hunter

Now down to the final 15. Shit is getting real tight down at the point and a great week can do wonders (case in point me in the last gameweek :Brock) 

*Gameweek 32*
Spurs v Watford
Man City v Hull
Middlesbrough v Burnley 
Stoke v Liverpool
West Brom v Southampton
West Ham v Swansea
Bournemouth v Chelsea
Sunderland v Manchester United 
Everton v Leicester
Crystal Palace v Arsenal
Real Madrid v Atletico Madrid *Triple Points* 
Bayern Munich v Borussia Dortmund *Triple Points* 
​


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

If only I wasn't so busy during the Christmas period. 

:hogan

Good luck to all!


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Spurs 3-0 Watford
Man City 2-0 Hull
Middlesbrough 0-0 Burnley 
Stoke 1-0 Liverpool
West Brom 0-0 Southampton
West Ham 2-1 Swansea
Bournemouth 0-1 Chelsea
Sunderland 0-2 Manchester United 
Everton 1-2 Leicester
Crystal Palace 1-2 Arsenal
Real Madrid 1-1 Atletico Madrid *Triple Points* 
Bayern Munich 2-1 Borussia Dortmund *Triple Points*


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

I ain’t eliminated yet, CGS. :lmao

You have to update the table with my scores. :mj2


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Spurs 2-0 Watford
Man City 3-0 Hull
Middlesbrough 1-1 Burnley 
Stoke 1-2 Liverpool
West Brom 0-0 Southampton
West Ham 1-0 Swansea
Bournemouth 1-1 Chelsea
Sunderland 1-3 Manchester United 
Everton 3-2 Leicester
Crystal Palace 1-2 Arsenal
Real Madrid 2-1 Atletico Madrid *Triple Points* 
Bayern Munich 2-0 Borussia Dortmund *Triple Points*


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Spurs 3-0 Watford
Man City 3-0 Hull
Middlesbrough 1-1 Burnley 
Stoke 1-3 Liverpool
West Brom 2-1 Southampton
West Ham 1-0 Swansea
Bournemouth 0-2 Chelsea
Sunderland 1-2 Manchester United 
Everton 3-2 Leicester
Crystal Palace 1-2 Arsenal
Real Madrid 2-1 Atletico Madrid *Triple Points* 
Bayern Munich 2-1 Borussia Dortmund *Triple Points*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

-DH- said:


> I ain’t eliminated yet, CGS. :lmao
> 
> You have to update the table with my scores. :mj2


FFS Hunter you could have told me this weeks ago :lmao I thought you were Desecrated all this time (who hasn't predicted since the end of Jan) :lmao 

I'll post the up to date table in a min but luckily there is no real change. Just that Hunter is Defo still in and Desecrated is gone instead


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

CGS said:


> FFS Hunter you could have told me this weeks ago :lmao I thought you were Desecrated all this time (who hasn't predicted since the end of Jan) :lmao
> 
> I'll post the up to date table in a min but luckily there is no real change. Just that Hunter is Defo still in and Desecrated is gone instead


And while you're at it, I got 10 points this week, not 7.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

what the fuck @Jaxx you are a machine mate 

Spurs 3-0 Watford
Man City 2-0 Hull
Middlesbrough 1-1 Burnley 
Stoke 1-3 Liverpool
West Brom 2-1 Southampton
West Ham 1-1 Swansea
Bournemouth 0-3 Chelsea
Sunderland 0-1 Manchester United 
Everton 1-2 Leicester
Crystal Palace 2-2 Arsenal
Real Madrid 2-1 Atletico Madrid *Triple Points* 
Bayern Munich 3-1 Borussia Dortmund *Triple Points*


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

:jericho2

Spurs 3-0 Watford
Man City 2-0 Hull
Middlesbrough 2-1 Burnley 
Stoke 1-2 Liverpool
West Brom 1-1 Southampton
West Ham 2-0 Swansea
Bournemouth 1-3 Chelsea
Sunderland 0-2 Manchester United 
Everton 2-1 Leicester
Crystal Palace 1-3 Arsenal
Real Madrid 2-1 Atletico Madrid *Triple Points* 
Bayern Munich 2-1 Borussia Dortmund *Triple Points*


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Spurs 2-0 Watford
Man City 2-0 Hull
Middlesbrough 0-0 Burnley
Stoke 1-2 Liverpool
West Brom 1-0 Southampton
West Ham 1-1 Swansea
Bournemouth 0-2 Chelsea
Sunderland 0-1 Manchester United
Everton 1-1 Leicester
Crystal Palace 1-3 Arsenal
Real Madrid 2-1 Atletico Madrid *Triple Points*
Bayern Munich 2-1 Borussia Dortmund *Triple Points*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 32
*Spurs* 3-0 Watford
*Man City* 3-0 Hull
Middlesbrough 1-1 Burnley
*Stoke* 2-1 Liverpool
*West Brom* 1-0 Southampton
*West Ham* 2-0 Swansea
Bournemouth 1-2 *Chelsea*
Sunderland 0-2 *Manchester United*
*Everton* 3-1 Leicester
Crystal Palace 1-2 *Arsenal*
*Real Madrid* 2-1 Atletico Madrid _*Triple Points*_
*Bayern Munich* 3-1 Borussia Dortmund _*Triple Points*_


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Spurs 2-0 Watford
Man City 3-1 Hull
Middlesbrough 2-1 Burnley 
Stoke 2-2 Liverpool
West Brom 2-1 Southampton
West Ham 2-1 Swansea
Bournemouth 0-2 Chelsea
Sunderland 1-3 Manchester United 
Everton 1-0 Leicester
Crystal Palace 2-1 Arsenal
Real Madrid 2-0 Atletico Madrid *Triple Points* 
Bayern Munich 2-0 Borussia Dortmund *Triple Points*


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

CGS said:


> FFS Hunter you could have told me this weeks ago :lmao I thought you were Desecrated all this time (who hasn't predicted since the end of Jan) :lmao


I thought you were going to correct that at some point honestly :lmao I should have told you anyway :side: 

Spurs 2-0 Watford
Man City 3-1 Hull
Middlesbrough 1-1 Burnley
Stoke 1-2 Liverpool
West Brom 1-0 Southampton
West Ham 2-1 Swansea
Bournemouth 1-3 Chelsea
Sunderland 0-2 Manchester United
Everton 2-1 Leicester
Crystal Palace 1-2 Arsenal
Real Madrid 2-1 Atletico Madrid *Triple Points*
Bayern Munich 3-1 Borussia Dortmund *Triple Points*


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Spurs 3*-0 Watford
*Man City 2*-0 Hull
Middlesbrough 0-*1 Burnley*
Stoke 1-*2 Liverpool*
*West Brom 1-1 Southampton*
*West Ham 2-2 Swansea*
Bournemouth 0-*3 Chelsea*
Sunderland 0-*2 Manchester United*
Everton 1-*2 Leicester*
Crystal Palace 0-*2 Arsenal*
*Real Madrid 2*-1 Atletico Madrid *Triple Points*
*Bayern Munich 2*-1 Borussia Dortmund *Triple Points*


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Spurs* 2-0 Watford
*Man City* 3-1 Hull
Middlesbrough 1-1 Burnley
Stoke 1-2 *Liverpool*
*West Brom* 3-1 Southampton
*West Ham* 3-1 Swansea
Bournemouth 0-2 *Chelsea*
Sunderland 0-3 *Manchester United*
*Everton* 2-1 Leicester
Crystal Palace 0-1 *Arsenal*
Real Madrid 1-1 Atletico Madrid *Triple Points*
*Bayern Munich* 2-1 Borussia Dortmund *Triple Points*


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Spurs 3-0 Watford
Man City 3-0 Hull
Middlesbrough 1-1 Burnley
Stoke 0-1 Liverpool
West Brom 1-1 Southampton
West Ham 2-1 Swansea
Bournemouth 0-3 Chelsea
Sunderland 0-2 Manchester United
Everton 2-1 Leicester
Crystal Palace 1-0 Arsenal
Real Madrid 3-0 Atletico Madrid *Triple Points*
Bayern Munich 3-1 Borussia Dortmund *Triple Points*


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Spurs 2-0 Watford 
Man City 3-0 Hull 
Middlesbrough 1-0 Burnley 
Stoke 1-2 Liverpool 
West Brom 1-1 Southampton 
West Ham 2-1 Sansa 
Bournemouth 0-2 Chelsea 
Sunderland 0-2 Manchester United 
Everton 2-1 Leicester
Crystal Palace 0-2 Arsenal 
Real Madrid 2-1 Atletico Madrid 
Bayern Munich 2-1Borussia Dortmund


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Spurs 2-1 Watford
Man City 2-0 Hull
Middlesbrough 1-2 Burnley
Stoke 0-1 Liverpool
West Brom 0-1 Southampton
West Ham 2-1 Swansea
Bournemouth 0-2 Chelsea
Sunderland 1-2 Manchester United
Everton 1-1 Leicester
Crystal Palace 1-1 Arsenal
Real Madrid 2-1 Atletico Madrid *Triple Points*
Bayern Munich 2-1 Borussia Dortmund *Triple Points*


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Spurs *4-0 Watford
*Man City* 3-0 Hull
Middlesbrough 0-0 Burnley
Stoke 1-1 Liverpool
*West Brom* 2-1 Southampton
West Ham 1-1 Swansea
Bournemouth 0-3 *Chelsea*
Sunderland 0-2 *Manchester United*
*Everton *2-1 Leicester
Crystal Palace 1-1 Arsenal
Real Madrid 2-2 Atletico Madrid *Triple Points*
*Bayern Munich* 2-1 Borussia Dortmund *Triple Points*


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

I've gotta say, I love this triple point thing we're doing this year  I hope it stays.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Tottenham Hotspur 2-0 AFC Bournemouth
Crystal Palace 2-2 Leicester City
Everton 3-0 Burnley
Stoke City 1-0 Hull City
Sunderland 0-2 West Ham United
Watford 1-1 Swansea City
Southampton 1-2 Manchester City
West Bromwich Albion 2-1 Liverpool
Manchester United 1-2 Chelsea *Double Points* (I presume?)
Middlesbrough 0-1 Arsenal


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

Tottenham Hotspur 4-0 AFC Bournemouth
Crystal Palace 2-1 Leicester City
Everton 3-0 Burnley
Stoke City 1-0 Hull City
Sunderland 0-0 West Ham United
Watford 3-1 Swansea City
Southampton 1-2 Manchester City
West Bromwich Albion 2-3 Liverpool
Manchester United 0-2 Chelsea *Double Points* 
Middlesbrough 1-1 Arsenal


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Gameweek 32 Results​*


> Punkhead	26
> 
> The Monster	20
> 
> ...


*Updated Table*​


> Jaxx	280
> 
> Joel	269
> 
> ...


And with that we say goodbye to two more guys. Good showing Even Flow & Destiny

Also i need to sort my shit out :mj2 

Also yeah United/Chelsea is double points
​
Tottenham Hotspur 3-0 AFC Bournemouth
Crystal Palace 1-1 Leicester City
Everton -0 Burnley
Stoke City 1-0 Hull City
Sunderland 0-1 West Ham United
Watford 2-1 Swansea City
Southampton 1-2 Manchester City
West Bromwich Albion 1-2 Liverpool
Manchester United 1-1 Chelsea *Double Points* 
Middlesbrough 0-1 Arsenal


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Tottenham Hotspur* 3-0 AFC Bournemouth
Crystal Palace 0-1 *Leicester City*
*Everton* 3-0 Burnley
*Stoke City* 2-0 Hull City
Sunderland 1-3 *West Ham United*
*Watford* 2-1 Swansea City
Southampton 1-2 *Manchester City*
West Bromwich Albion 1-2 *Liverpool*
Manchester United 1-2 *Chelsea* *Double Points*
Middlesbrough 1-3 *Arsenal*


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

@CGS

I hate to do this, but by my calculations I got 26 points.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Punkhead said:


> @CGS
> 
> I hate to do this, but by my calculations I got 26 points.


Can you just let me sabotage you in peace please :side:


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Spurs 3-0 AFC Bournemouth
Crystal Palace 1-1 Leicester City
Everton 2-0 Burnley
Stoke City 1-0 Hull City
Sunderland 0-1 West Ham United
Watford 1-1 Swansea City
Southampton 2-1 Manchester City
West Bromwich Albion 1-1 Liverpool
Manchester United 1-1 Chelsea *Double Points* 
Middlesbrough 0-1 Arsenal


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Tottenham Hotspur 3-0 AFC Bournemouth
Crystal Palace 2-1 Leicester City
Everton 2-0 Burnley
Stoke City 1-2 Hull City
Sunderland 1-1 West Ham United
Watford 2-1 Swansea City
Southampton 2-2 Manchester City
West Bromwich Albion 2-1 Liverpool
Manchester United 1-1 Chelsea *Double Points*
Middlesbrough 0-2 Arsenal


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Tottenham Hotspur* 4-0 AFC Bournemouth
*Crystal Palace* 1-0 Leicester City
*Everton *2-0 Burnley
Stoke City 1-1 Hull City
Sunderland 0-1 *West Ham United*
Watford 1-1 Swansea City
Southampton 1-3 *Manchester City*
West Bromwich Albion 2-2 Liverpool
Manchester United 1-1 Chelsea *Double Points*
Middlesbrough 0-2 *Arsenal*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 33
*Tottenham Hotspur* 3-0 AFC Bournemouth
*Crystal Palace* 2-0 Leicester City
*Everton* 5-0 Burnley
Stoke City 0-0 Hull City
Sunderland 0-1 *West Ham United*
*Watford* 2-1 Swansea City
Southampton 2-2 Manchester City
West Bromwich Albion 1-2 *Liverpool*
Manchester United 0-2 *Chelsea* _*Double Points*_
Middlesbrough 1-3 *Arsenal*


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

@CGS

I got 12 last game week not 11 (Y) Every point counts at this stage :smile2:

Sorry to be the points police but @Jaxx got 14 not 12

Spurs 3-0 AFC Bournemouth
Crystal Palace 2-1 Leicester City
Everton 3-0 Burnley
Stoke City 2-1 Hull City
Sunderland 1-2 West Ham United
Watford 1-1 Swansea City
Southampton 1-3 Manchester City
West Bromwich Albion 1-2 Liverpool
Manchester United 1-2 Chelsea *Double Points* 
Middlesbrough 0-2 Arsenal


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Tottenham 2-0 Bournemouth
Crystal Palace 2-1 Leicester 
Everton 3-0 Burnley
Stoke City 2-0 Hull City
Sunderland 0-1 West Ham 
Watford 2-1 Swansea City
Southampton 1-3 Manchester City
West Brom 1-2 Liverpool
Manchester United 1-2 Chelsea *Double Points*
Middlesbrough 1-3 Arsenal


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Tottenham Hotspur 2-0 AFC Bournemouth
Crystal Palace 1-1 Leicester City
Everton 3-0 Burnley
Stoke City 1-0 Hull City
Sunderland 1-3 West Ham United
Watford 2-0 Swansea City
Southampton 1-2 Manchester City
West Bromwich Albion 1-3 Liverpool
Manchester United 1-2 Chelsea *Double Points*
Middlesbrough 0-3 Arsenal


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Tottenham 3*-0 Bournemouth
Crystal Palace 1-*2 Leicester* 
*Everton 2*-0 Burnley
*Stoke City 1-1 Hull City*
Sunderland 0-*2 West Ham *
*Watford 3*-2 Swansea City
Southampton 1-*3 Manchester City*
West Brom 1-*2 Liverpool*
Manchester United 1-*2 Chelsea* *Double Points*
Middlesbrough 0-*3 Arsenal*


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Tottenham 3-0 Bournemouth
Crystal Palace 2-1 Leicester 
Everton 3-1 Burnley
Stoke City 1-0 Hull City
Sunderland 1-2 West Ham 
Watford 2-0 Swansea City
Southampton 1-2 Manchester City
West Brom 1-3 Liverpool
Manchester United 1-2 Chelsea *Double Points*
Middlesbrough 0-2 Arsenal


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Rowdy Yates said:


> @CGS
> 
> I got 12 last game week not 11 (Y) Every point counts at this stage :smile2:
> 
> ...


:frank5

I haven't checked my own score but I trust the validity of Rowdy's claims. Gimme them extra points CGS.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Good God, Berlino! Jaxx doesn't need any extra help! 

CGS, I believe Berlino actually meant to say that Jaxx got 0 last week :mj


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Jaxx said:


> Tottenham 3-0 Bournemouth
> Crystal Palace 2-1 Leicester
> Everton 3-1 Burnley
> Stoke City 1-0 Hull City
> ...





Jaxx said:


> :frank5
> 
> I haven't checked my own score but I trust the validity of Rowdy's claims. Gimme them extra points CGS.


* @CGS 10 point deduction for double posting please.*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

seabs said:


> * @CGS 10 point deduction for double posting please.*


Making it happen now ositivity


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Just realized we're not doing the Milan Derby this week. The game is happening right now.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Gameweek 33 Scores*​



> Jaxx	9
> 
> Foreshadowed	8
> Destiny	8
> ...


*Updated Table​*


> Jaxx	279 (-10 for double posting!)
> 
> Joel	274
> 
> ...


Welp. Thanks for playing peeps. Can't wait to see you again next season for another prediction league!














































































:mj2 

My run as champion was fun, now to hand the crown over to a worthy competitor. (at least i took Rowdy Yates with me. Made me change his score last week which could gave helped save me (plus if i actually predicted the Everton match :side

Jaxx still to despite the 10 point deduction as well i see :side: 

Down to the final 10, good luck people 

*Gameweek 34*
Bournemouth vs Middlesbrough 
Hull vs Watford
Swansea vs Stoke
West Ham vs Everton
Burnley vs Manchester United 
Liverpool vs Crystal Palace
Chelsea vs Southampton
Arsenal vs Leicester
Middlesbrough vs Sunderland
Crystal Palace vs Spurs
Man City vs Manchester United *Double Points* 
Barcelona vs Real Madrid *Triple Points*

​


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Wait what? That -10 points wasn't a joke good lawwd.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Double posting is srs buiness Jaxx


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

CGS said:


> Double posting is srs buiness Jaxx


*Setting an example for @Joel to aspire to. I'm sure he'll agree. *


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

(Y)


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

BigDaveBatista said:


> Tottenham Hotspur 4-0 AFC Bournemouth
> Crystal Palace 2-1 Leicester City
> Everton 3-0 Burnley
> Stoke City 1-0 Hull City
> ...


 @CGS can i have my points for week 33 please pal?
that was posted on the 14th of April


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Gameweek 34*
Bournemouth 1-0 Middlesbrough 
Hull 1-1 Watford
Swansea 2-1 Stoke
West Ham 1-2 Everton
Burnley 0-1 Manchester United 
Liverpool 3-2 Crystal Palace
Chelsea 2-0 Southampton
Arsenal 2-1 Leicester
Middlesbrough 1-0 Sunderland
Crystal Palace 1-3 Spurs
Man City 2-2 Manchester United *Double Points* 
Barcelona 2-1 Real Madrid *Triple Points*


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

CGS said:


> My run as champion was fun, now to hand the crown over to a worthy competitor. (at least i took Rowdy Yates with me. Made me change his score last week which could gave helped save me (plus if i actually predicted the Everton match :side
> 
> Jaxx still to despite the 10 point deduction as well i see :side:


I like to think @Joel played a big part in my early exit due to a very harsh and undeserved weeks ban from the forum :wink2:

Jaxx 10 point deduction :lmao

Good luck to all who remain (Y)


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm getting corrupt Sep Blatter vibes from CGS. Inquest plz.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Gameweek 34*
*Bournemouth *1-0 Middlesbrough
*Hull *2-1 Watford
Swansea 2-2 Stoke
West Ham 1-2 *Everton*
Burnley 0-2 *Manchester United*
Liverpool 1-1 Crystal Palace
*Chelsea *3-1 Southampton
*Arsenal *2-1 Leicester
Middlesbrough 0-0 Sunderland
Crystal Palace 0-2 *Spurs*
Man City 1-2 *Manchester United* *Double Points*
Barcelona 1-2 *Real Madrid* *Triple Points*


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Bournemouth 2-0 Middlesbrough
Hull 1-1 Watford
Swansea 1-1 Stoke
West Ham 1-2 Everton
Burnley 1-2 Manchester United
Liverpool 3-1 Crystal Palace
Chelsea 2-0 Southampton
Arsenal 2-1 Leicester
Middlesbrough 1-0 Sunderland
Crystal Palace 1-3 Spurs
Man City 2-1 Manchester United *Double Points*
Barcelona 2-1 Real Madrid *Triple Points*

Ps I didn't receive my extra 2 points that Rowdy so graciously pointed out.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Bournemouth* 1-0 Middlesbrough
*Hull* 2-0 Watford
Swansea 1-3 *Stoke*
*West Ham* 1-0 Everton
Burnley 0-3 *Manchester United*
*Liverpool* 3-1 Crystal Palace
*Chelsea* 3-0 Southampton
*Arsenal* 2-1 Leicester
*Middlesbrough* 2-0 Sunderland
Crystal Palace 1-2 *Spurs*
Man City 1-1 Manchester United *Double Points*
Barcelona 1-2 *Real Madrid* *Triple Points*

@CGS Middlesbrough vs Sunderland is the Tees–Wear derby. Shouldn't it be double points?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Rowdy Yates said:


> I like to think @Joel played a big part in my early exit due to a very harsh and undeserved weeks ban from the forum :wink2:
> 
> Jaxx 10 point deduction :lmao
> 
> Good luck to all who remain (Y)


wasn't long enough imo :side: 



Jaxx said:


> I'm getting corrupt Sep Blatter vibes from CGS. Inquest plz.














Jaxx said:


> Ps I didn't receive my extra 2 points that Rowdy so graciously pointed out.


You actually did :lol. Updated table is on the previous page 

Also Punkhead is correct. Boro/Sunderland is double points 

Bournemouth 2-0 Middlesbrough
Hull 2-1 Watford
Swansea 1-2 Stoke
West Ham 1-1 Everton
Burnley 0-1 Manchester United
Liverpool 1-0 Crystal Palace
Chelsea 2-0 Southampton
Arsenal 2-1 Leicester
Middlesbrough 1-0 Sunderland
Crystal Palace 1-2 Spurs
Man City 1-1 Manchester United *Double Points*
Barcelona 1-2 Real Madrid *Triple Points*


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

CGS said:


> wasn't long enough imo :side:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


can i have my points for week 33 mate


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Gameweek 34
Bournemouth 1-0 Middlesbrough 
Hull 2-0 Watford
Swansea 0-1 Stoke
West Ham 1-2 Everton
Burnley 0-1 Manchester United 
Liverpool 2-2 Crystal Palace
Chelsea 1-1 Southampton
Arsenal 1-3 Leicester
Middlesbrough 1-1 Sunderland *Double Points *
Crystal Palace 1-2 Spurs
Man City 1-2 Manchester United *Double Points* 
Barcelona 1-1 Real Madrid *Triple Points*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 34
*Bournemouth* 3-0 Middlesbrough
*Hull* 2-1 Watford
Swansea 1-1 Stoke
West Ham 1-3 *Everton*
Burnley 0-2 *Manchester United*
*Liverpool* 2-1 Crystal Palace
*Chelsea* 3-0 Southampton
Arsenal 2-2 Leicester
Middlesbrough 1-2 *Sunderland* _Double Points_
Crystal Palace 1-1 Spurs
Man City 1-1 Manchester United _*Double Points*_
Barcelona 2-2 Real Madrid _*Triple Points*_


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Bournemouth 2-0 Middlesbrough
Hull 2-1 Watford
Swansea 1-1 Stoke
West Ham 1-2 Everton
Burnley 1-2 Manchester United
Liverpool 3-1 Crystal Palace
Chelsea 2-0 Southampton
Arsenal 3-1 Leicester
Middlesbrough 1-0 Sunderland *Double Points*
Crystal Palace 1-2 Spurs
Man City 2-1 Manchester United *Double Points*
Real Madrid 2-1 Barcelona *Triple Points*


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Bournemouth 2*-0 Middlesbrough
*Hull 1-1 Watford*
Swansea 1-*2 Stoke*
West Ham 0-*2 Everton*
Burnley 1-*2 Manchester United*
*Liverpool 2*-1 Crystal Palace
*Chelsea 4*-1 Southampton
*Arsenal 2*-1 Leicester
Middlesbrough 1-*2 Sunderland* Double Points
Crystal Palace 1-*2 Spurs*
*Man City 2*-1 Manchester United *Double Points*
*Barcelona 2-2 Real Madrid* *Triple Points*


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

Gameweek 34
Bournemouth 2-2 Middlesbrough
Hull 2-1 Watford
Swansea 2-1 Stoke
West Ham 0-3 Everton
Burnley 1-0 Manchester United
Liverpool 3-1 Crystal Palace
Chelsea 3-0 Southampton
Arsenal 2-1 Leicester
Middlesbrough 1-1 Sunderland Double Points
Crystal Palace 1-2 Spurs
Man City 2-0 Manchester United *Double Points*
Barcelona 1-3 Real Madrid *Triple Points*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

SHAME on CGS for making the fixture Barcelona vs Real Madrid, when it is Real Madrid vs Barcelona.

*FOR SHAME!*


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Gameweek 34
Bournemouth 2-1 Middlesbrough
Hull 2-1 Watford
Swansea 1-1 Stoke
West Ham 1-3 Everton
Burnley 0-1 Manchester United
Liverpool 2-2 Crystal Palace
Chelsea 3-0 Southampton
Arsenal 1-2 Leicester
Middlesbrough 0-0 Sunderland Double Points
Crystal Palace 1-2 Spurs
Man City 1-3 Manchester United *Double Points*
Barcelona 1-3 Real Madrid *Triple Points*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Joel said:


> SHAME on CGS for making the fixture Barcelona vs Real Madrid, when it is Real Madrid vs Barcelona.
> 
> *FOR SHAME!*


:draper2

Dave I'll add them in later on 

And surprised no one pointed me out for predicting despite already being eliminated :side: 

Being eliminated sucks :mj2


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I wouldn't know :Cocky*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Gameweek 34 results*​


> Foreshadowed	14
> Jaxx	14
> Punkhead	12
> 
> ...


*Updated Table​*


> Jaxx	293 (-10 Deduction :side
> 
> Joel	282
> 
> ...





seabs said:


> *I wouldn't know :Cocky*


Well well well, look whose on the verge of potential elimination this weekend :Cocky

In any case the battle for Champo league/Europa league here is fierce. 

Might have to deduct a further 10 points from Jaxx from last week after those :blatter accusations. Can't be having such a man take my crown in a world where there are honest people like JOEL. 

In any case final week of eliminations people. gogogo 

*Gameweek 35*
Southampton vs Hull
Stoke vs West Ham
Sunderland vs Bournemouth
West Brom vs Leicester
Crystal Palace vs Burnley
Man Utd vs Swansea
Everton vs Chelsea
Middlesbrough vs Man City
Spurs vs Arsenal *Double Points*
Watford vs Liverpool
Roma vs Lazio *Triple Points* 


​


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

Gameweek 35
Southampton 2-1 Hull
Stoke 2-0 West Ham
Sunderland 3-0 Bournemouth
West Brom 1-1 Leicester
Crystal Palace 2-1 Burnley
Man Utd 1-0 Swansea
Everton 1-2 Chelsea
Middlesbrough 0-2 Man City
Spurs 2-2 Arsenal *Double Points*
Watford 1-3 Liverpool
Roma 2-1 Lazio *Triple Points* 
Juventus 2-1 monaco *triple points*
real 2-0 atletico *triple points*

is the shite vs Chelsea not a double pointer at this point in the season?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Wait how many people get eliminated after this week?*


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Okay even I don't know how I'm this good :done

Have mercy CGS. I want no trouble :justsayin


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

So we won't predict Real vs Atletico? It's CL, but still a derby.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

Jaxx said:


> Okay even I don't know how I'm this good :done
> 
> Have mercy CGS. I want no trouble :justsayin


hurry up and stick yours on please fella, im going to use it for my bets ?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

seabs said:


> *Wait how many people get eliminated after this week?*


This is the last round of elimination this year. Whoever is here after this game is here till the end.



Jaxx said:


> Okay even I don't know how I'm this good :done
> 
> Have mercy CGS. I want no trouble :justsayin














Punkhead said:


> So we won't predict Real vs Atletico? It's CL, but still a derby.


Eh forgot about the Champo league this week tbh. Fuck it let's make it interesting and throw both CL games into the mix then 

So Real/Atletico & Juventus/Monaco are also triple points for this week. @BigDaveBatista make sure you edit your prediction. 



BigDaveBatista said:


> is the shite vs Chelsea not a double pointer at this point in the season?


Considering all the extra points i've just thrown into the mix better off just keeping this one as a normal pointer. After all we still have the double pointer final week to go.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Foreshadowed said:


> *Gameweek 34*
> Bournemouth 1-0 Middlesbrough *+1*
> Hull 1-1 Watford
> Swansea 2-1 Stoke *+1*
> ...


That makes 17 points.

My Predictions for this week:

Southampton 1-1 Hull
Stoke 2-1 West Ham
Sunderland 0-1 Bournemouth
West Brom 2-2 Leicester
Crystal Palace 2-0 Burnley
Man Utd 2-0 Swansea
Everton 1-2 Chelsea
Middlesbrough 0-3 Man City
Spurs 2-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
Watford 1-2 Liverpool
Roma 3-1 Lazio *Triple Points* 
Real Madrid 1-1 Atletico Madrid _Triple Points*
Juventus 3-2 Monaco *Triple Points*


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

BigDaveBatista said:


> hurry up and stick yours on please fella, im going to use it for my bets ?


I take no responsibility for loss of earnings.

Southampton 2-0 Hull
Stoke 2-1 West Ham
Sunderland 1-2 Bournemouth
West Brom 1-2 Leicester
Crystal Palace 2-0 Burnley
Man Utd 3-1 Swansea
Everton 1-2 Chelsea
Middlesbrough 0-2 Man City
Spurs 3-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
Watford 1-2 Liverpool
Roma 2-0 Lazio *Triple Points* 
Real Madrid 2-1 Atletico Madrid *Triple Points*
Juventus 3-1 Monaco *Triple Points*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 35
*Southampton* 3-0 Hull
Stoke 1-1 West Ham
Sunderland 1-3 *Bournemouth*
*West Brom* 1-0 Leicester
*Crystal Palace* 2-0 Burnley
*Man Utd* 2-0 Swansea
Everton 0-2 *Chelsea*
Middlesbrough 0-4 *Man City*
Spurs 1-2 *Arsenal* _*Double Points*_
Watford 1-2 *Liverpool*
*Roma* 3-1 Lazio _*Triple Points* _
*Real Madrid* 2-1 Ateltico Madrid _*Triple Points* _
*Monaco* 2-1 Juventus _*Triple Points_


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Southampton 2*-1 Hull
*Stoke 1-1 West Ham*
Sunderland 0-*2 Bournemouth*
West Brom 1-*3 Leicester*
*Crystal Palace 2*-0 Burnley
*Man Utd 2*-1 Swansea
Everton 1-*2 Chelsea*
Middlesbrough 0-*3 Man City*
*Spurs 2*-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
Watford 0-*2 Liverpool*
*Roma 2*-1 Lazio *Triple Points* 
*Real Madrid 2*-1 Atletico Madrid *Triple Points*
*Juventus 2-2 Monaco* *Triple Points*


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Southampton 2-0 Hull
Stoke 1-1 West Ham
Sunderland 1-2 Bournemouth
West Brom 2-2 Leicester
Crystal Palace 2-0 Burnley
Man Utd 2-1 Swansea
Everton 1-2 Chelsea
Middlesbrough 0-3 Man City
Spurs 3-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
Watford 1-2 Liverpool
Roma 2-1 Lazio *Triple Points*
Real Madrid 2-1 Atletico Madrid *Triple Points*
Monaco 1-1 Juventus *Triple Points*


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Southampton* 3-1 Hull
*Stoke* 2-1 West Ham
Sunderland 2-2 Bournemouth
*West Brom* 2-1 Leicester
*Crystal Palace* 2-1 Burnley
*Man Utd* 2-0 Swansea
Everton 1-1 Chelsea
Middlesbrough 1-3 *Man City*
Spurs 1-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
Watford 1-2 *Liverpool*
*Roma* 3-1 Lazio *Triple Points*
*Real Madrid* 2-1 Ateltico Madrid *Triple Points*
Monaco 0-2 *Juventus* *Triple Points*


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Southampton 1-1 Hull
*Stoke *2-1 West Ham
Sunderland 1-2 *Bournemouth*
West Brom 1-2 *Leicester*
Crystal Palace 0-0 Burnley
*Man Utd* 2-0 Swansea
Everton 1-3 *Chelsea*
Middlesbrough 0-2 *Man City*
*Spurs *3-0 Arsenal *Double Points*
Watford 1-3 *Liverpool*
*Roma *3-1 Lazio *Triple Points*
Real Madrid 1-1 Atletico Madrid *Triple Points*
*Monaco* 2-1 Juventus *Triple Points*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Oh Lawd. These scores thus far :sodone

Seems like only Jaxx and Joel are the only two fully comfortable guys left.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Gameweek 35 results*​


> Punkhead	13
> 
> Jaxx	12
> 
> ...


*Updated Table​*


> Jaxx	315
> 
> Joel	292
> 
> ...











:bahgawd *THE STREAK IS OVER * 

I was kinda routing for you to overcome it this week Seabs ( :damnyou: ) but you blew it with the triple points. Had you predicted 2 of Madrid/Juve/Lazio to win (Not even the score just to win) you would have made it for years on a bounce. 

Also prediction of the contest right now has to go to Punkhead for his 2-0 Juve win. When i looked at these scores before the match yesterday he was 100% gone and had the lowest points tally of the week. 90 mins later and he's survived without elimination for a 2nd year in a row :lmao. Incredible. 

But as such such is life we carry on with the final 5 guys in the game. i'll just punishing Jaxx now and he can have his actually points bad. He's virtually got this in the bag unless he pulls off a Liverpool style fuck up mj2 Stevie) 

Gameweek 36 
West Ham v Spurs
Man City v Crystal Palace
Bournemouth v Stoke
Burnley v West Brom
Hull v Sunderland
Leicester v Watford
Swansea v Everton
Liverpool v Southampton
Arsenal v Manchester United *Double Points*
Chelsea v Middlesbrough
Southampton v Arsenal




​


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

suppose for a first time go getting to the final elimination is good going, ill be back to assault this next year @CGS


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

I made it after going out in the elimination stages last year (I believe I finished 3rd/4th 2-3 years ago). Let's go!

*Gameweek 36* 
West Ham 0-2 Spurs
Man City 3-1 Crystal Palace
Bournemouth 2-1 Stoke
Burnley 1-0 West Brom
Hull 2-0 Sunderland
Leicester 2-1 Watford
Swansea 2-2 Everton
Liverpool 2-1 Southampton
Arsenal 1-1 Manchester United *Double Points*
Chelsea 2-0 Middlesbrough
Southampton 1-2 Arsenal


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

WOW, that's awesome. I only got 1 point from the Premier League games, but as funny as it is for me as an Inter Milan fan, Juve saved me.

Also, what about the second leg of the CL semi finals? It wouldn't make sense to predict the final, since it's after the PL is finished, but the semi finals are next week (and they seem to help me a lot ).


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Punkhead said:


> So we won't predict Real vs Atletico? It's CL, but still a derby.


*The Streak was alive without this post. :damnyou

I knew from Day 1 these non PL presictions would be terrible. seabs with another correct prediction, quadruple bonus points for a prediction even less to do with PL Football than European Football. *


CGS said:


> i'll just punishing Jaxx now and he can have his actually points bad.[/CENTER]


* @Andre

:uhoh*


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

seabs said:


> *The Streak was alive without this post. :damnyou
> 
> I knew from Day 1 these non PL presictions would be terrible. seabs with another correct prediction, quadruple bonus points for a prediction even less to do with PL Football than European Football. *
> 
> ...


PRESICTIONS :villa
@CGS you've infected seabs :woytf

(Or is this a new CGS meme :hmmm)


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

@Andre pls :mj2



seabs said:


> *The Streak was alive without this post. :damnyou
> 
> I knew from Day 1 these non PL presictions would be terrible. seabs with another correct prediction, quadruple bonus points for a prediction even less to do with PL Football than European Football. *


Deal with it 










Also i feel justified in pointing this out 



seabs said:


> *If you wanted to add European fixtures then make them Champions League ones imo.*
> 
> *Chelsea *2-1 Leicester
> *Arsenal *2-0 Swansea
> ...


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

:damnyou


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

CGSeabs can have all of my points to keep the streak alive.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Not even Chelsea are as dominant as I am :bosstrips


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

:awshucks


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 36
West Ham 1-3 *Spurs*
*Man City* 3-1 Crystal Palace
*Bournemouth* 2-0 Stoke
*Burnley* 1-0 West Brom
*Hull* 2-0 Sunderland
*Leicester* 3-0 Watford
Swansea 1-1 Everton
*Liverpool* 2-1 Southampton
*Arsenal* 2-1 Manchester United _*Double Points*_
*Chelsea* 4-0 Middlesbrough
Southampton 1-3 *Arsenal*


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

West Ham 0-2 Spurs
Man City 2-0 Crystal Palace
Bournemouth 1-0 Stoke
Burnley 2-1 West Brom
Hull 2-0 Sunderland
Leicester 2-0 Watford
Swansea 1-2 Everton
Liverpool 3-1 Southampton
Arsenal 2-1 Manchester United *Double Points*
Chelsea 3-0 Middlesbrough
Southampton 1-1 Arsenal


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

So um anyone else watch the championship. Um.....no just me. Okay then.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

West Ham 1-4 *Spurs*
*Man City* 3-0 Crystal Palace
*Bournemouth* 1-0 Stoke
Burnley 1-1 West Brom
*Hull* 2-0 Sunderland
*Leicester* 2-0 Watford
Swansea 1-3 *Everton*
*Liverpool* 2-1 Southampton
Arsenal 1-1 Manchester United *Double Points*
*Chelsea* 3-0 Middlesbrough
Southampton 1-2 *Arsenal*


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

West Ham 1-2 Tottenham
Manchester City 2-0 Crystal Palace
Bournemouth 1-1 Stoke
Burnely 2-1 West Brom
Hull 2-1 Sunderland
Leicester 3-1 Watford
Swansea 2-1 Everton
Liverpool 2-0 Southampton
Arsenal 2-2 Manchester United *Double Points*
Chelsea 3-0 Middlesbrough
Southampton 1-1 Arsenal


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Gameweek 37*

Everton 3-0 Watford
West Brom 0-2 Chelsea
Manchester City 3-2 Leicester City
Bournemouth 1-0 Burnley
Middlesbrough 0-2 Southampton
Sunderland 1-2 Swansea City
Stoke City 1-2 Arsenal
Crystal Palace 1-1 Hull City
West Ham 2-2 Liverpool
Tottenham Hotspur 2-0 Manchester United
Chelsea 2-0 Watford
Arsenal 3-0 Sunderland
Manchester City 2-0 West Brom
Southampton 1-1 Manchester United
Leicester City 1-2 Tottenham Hotspur


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 37
*Everton* 4-0 Watford
West Brom 0-3 *Chelsea*
*Manchester City* 2-1 Leicester City
Bournemouth 2-2 Burnley
*Middlesbrough* 2-1 Southampton
Sunderland 0-1 *Swansea City*
Stoke City 1-3 *Arsenal*
Crystal Palace 1-2 *Hull City*
West Ham 1-1 Liverpool
*Tottenham Hotspur* 2-1 Manchester United
*Chelsea* 3-0 Watford
*Arsenal* 4-0 Sunderland
*Manchester City* 2-0 West Brom
Southampton 0-0 Manchester United
Leicester City 2-2 Tottenham Hotspur


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Everton 2-0 Watford
West Brom 0-2 Chelsea
Manchester City 2-1 Leicester City
Bournemouth 1-0 Burnley
Middlesbrough 0-1 Southampton
Sunderland 1-2 Swansea City
Stoke City 1-1 Arsenal
Crystal Palace 2-1 Hull City
West Ham 1-2 Liverpool
Tottenham Hotspur 2-1 Manchester United
Chelsea 3-0 Watford
Arsenal 2-0 Sunderland
Manchester City 3-1 West Brom
Southampton 1-1 Manchester United
Leicester City 1-3 Tottenham Hotspur


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Everton* 3-0 Watford
West Brom 0-1 *Chelsea*
*Manchester City* 2-1 Leicester City
*Bournemouth* 3-2 Burnley
Middlesbrough 0-1 *Southampton*
*Sunderland* 2-1 Swansea City
Stoke City 0-3 *Arsenal*
*Crystal Palace* 3-1 Hull City
West Ham 1-2 *Liverpool*
*Tottenham Hotspur* 2-1 Manchester United
*Chelsea* 3-0 Watford
*Arsenal* 3-0 Sunderland
*Manchester City* 1-0 West Brom
Southampton 1-3 *Manchester United*
Leicester City 0-0 Tottenham Hotspur


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Btw, will you lot who do this prediction thing every week be calculating your own personal prediction league tables at the end of the season? There could be some laughs in that, though probably a pain in the arse to do.


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Everton 3-1 Watford
West Brom 0-2 Chelsea


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Manchester City 2-1 Leicester City
Bournemouth 1-1 Burnley
Middlesbrough 1-2 Southampton
Sunderland 1-1 Swansea City
Stoke City 0-2 Arsenal
Crystal Palace 1-1 Hull City
West Ham 1-1 Liverpool
Tottenham Hotspur 2-1 Manchester United
Chelsea 4-0 Watford
Arsenal 2-0 Sunderland
Manchester City 2-0 West Brom
Southampton 1-0 Manchester United
Leicester City 2-3 Tottenham Hotspur


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Spurs - Man Utd is double points, right?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Anark said:


> Btw, will you lot who do this prediction thing every week be calculating your own personal prediction league tables at the end of the season? There could be some laughs in that, though probably a pain in the arse to do.


No need to highlight my ineffiences even more than I already do myself :mj2

Apologies for going MIA. I'll just post both weeks on Thursday night/Friday morning.

As for this weeks games I would have made 

West Brom v Chelsea 
Palace v Hull
Spurs v United 

All double anyway so yeah those can be the double point games for week 37.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Gameweek 38:*

Arsenal 2-1 Everton
Burnley 1-1 West Ham United
Chelsea 3-0 Sunderland
Hull City 0-3 Tottenham Hotspur
Leicester City 2-0 AFC Bournemouth
Liverpool 3-1 Middlesbrough
Manchester United 2-1 Crystal Palace
Southampton 1-1 Stoke City
Swansea City 1-0 West Bromwich Albion
Watford 1-3 Manchester City


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Arsenal 2-0 Everton
Burnley 1-0 West Ham United
Chelsea 4-0 Sunderland
Hull City 0-2 Tottenham Hotspur
Leicester City 2-1 AFC Bournemouth
Liverpool 3-0 Middlesbrough
Manchester United 3-1 Crystal Palace
Southampton 1-0 Stoke City
Swansea City 1-1 West Bromwich Albion
Watford 0-2 Manchester City


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Gameweek 36 Results​*


> Joel	8
> 
> Jaxx	7
> Punkhead	7
> ...


*Gameweek 37 Results*​


> Jaxx	26
> 
> Punkhead	22
> 
> ...



*Updated Table​*


> Jaxx	348
> 
> Joel	317
> 
> ...


Welp with one week left to go I think it's fair to say that we have our Season 4 winner in Jaxx :lol. At this rate he may be the highest rated winner thus far (i'll double check to see if that's possible later)

It would take a North London style bottle job for him not to take it now.

In any case we have come to the final week and as tradition its an all round double pointer so 60 points up for all. Can anyone pull off the impossible? Let's see 
*
Gameweek 38*
Arsenal vs Everton
Burnley vs West Ham United
Chelsea vs Sunderland
Hull City vs Tottenham Hotspur
Leicester City vs AFC Bournemouth
Liverpool vs Middlesbrough
Manchester United vs Crystal Palace
Southampton vs Stoke City
Swansea City vs West Bromwich Albion
Watford vs Manchester City

​


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Arsenal 3-1 Everton
Burnley 1-1 West Ham United
Chelsea 4-0 Sunderland
Hull City 0-2 Tottenham 
Leicester City 2-1 Bournemouth
Liverpool 2-0 Middlesbrough
Manchester United 1-0 Crystal Palace
Southampton 1-1 Stoke City
Swansea City 1-1 West Bromwich 
Watford 0-2 Manchester City


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Arsenal* 2-0 Everton
*Burnley* 3-2 West Ham United
*Chelsea* 3-0 Sunderland
Hull City 1-4 *Tottenham*
*Leicester City* 2-1 Bournemouth
*Liverpool* 2-0 Middlesbrough
*Manchester United* 2-0 Crystal Palace
*Southampton* 1-0 Stoke City
Swansea City 1-1 West Bromwich
Watford 1-3 *Manchester City*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 38
*Arsenal* 3-0 Everton
*Burnley* 2-0 West Ham United
*Chelsea* 4-0 Sunderland
Hull City 1-3 *Tottenham Hotspur*
*Leicester City* 3-2 AFC Bournemouth
*Liverpool* 2-1 Middlesbrough
Manchester United 2-2 Crystal Palace
Southampton 1-1 Stoke City
Swansea City 1-1 West Bromwich Albion
Watford 1-2 *Manchester City*


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

I wonder if we'll ever get the results.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Punkhead said:


> I wonder if we'll ever get the results.


You will when i'm ready to officially hand my crown over to Jaxx :side: 

Yeah i mega neglected this to deal with other stuff since the final day. I'll do it around lunchtime


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Gameweek 38 Results*​


> Demon Hunter	16
> Jaxx	16
> 
> Punkhead	12
> ...











*Final League Table*​


> *1st Jaxx	364*
> 
> *2nd Demon Hunter	329*
> 
> ...


Welp it may be 2 fucking weeks later but better late than never and all that Jazz :side: 

Congrats to Jaxx on a very comfortable win in the end. If nothing else i'm glad my crown was able to go to a fellow Liverpool fan (and a nice STAT for you all - out of the 4 times i've done this a Pool fan has won it 3 in Destiny,
myself and now Jaxx :klopp2) 

Now if it's not obvious already my timing these days and becoming less and less free with a bunch more responsibilities on my plate so time will tell if i defo do this again next year. As of right now i plan too but we shall see if that changes 

In anycase thank you all for playing and baring with me through all the mistakes and taking forever to calculate scores. ​


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Thanks CGS, for the time and effort you put onto this. Hopefully you can run this one more time…

First season – 6th place

Second season – 2nd place

Third season – 2nd place

Because I really want to win this thing for once, dammit. :armfold


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Thank you CGS and congratulations Jaxx! My second year and my second 4th place. I take full responsibility for ending Seabs' streak and will do my best to defend my own next year.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

:KLOPP:KLOPP:KLOPP

Thanks CGS, you're not so bad for a Sepp Blatter lite :justsayin

Also THAT STAT :banderas Why can't we do this in the Premier League :jose


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks a lot for running this again CGS, you didn't make as many mistakes this season so you should be proud of that. You did well and I enjoyed being a part of this again.

A shame I took a Europa League spot but I did better than last season where I got knocked out in the final elimination round if I remember correctly. Best I've finished was 3rd/4th, I forget now.

Well done Jaxx, you most certainly deserved the #1 spot.

Thanks again CGS.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Did what I wanted to do which was to make it into April at min for the first time. Anything after that was a bonus so I'm happy with my performance overall. Congrats to jaxx on the win to & hope CGS does this again next season.


----------

